# Moonstone anyone?



## HoldOn2Hope

I know this might be a little bit of a hippy trip, but I'm going to throw it out there...

I see an intuitive/psychic every now and then for some guidance. I won't go into it bc I know it's for another folder, but in short she and another psychic told me in two weeks apart that I have a block on my left side, and that a baby wants so badly to come in. I had an internal ultrasound that showed nothing of the sort. However, the one said to wear a moonstone bracelet. SHe said as I left with it on my wrist, "Be careful! You might get pregnant right away!" :winkwink:

I've had one fall off and get lost and another broke (bad sign?!! haha) but I wear them every day now, especially during O and the week after. Anyone use moonstone? 

I'd probably wear a set of antlers if I heard it might help though!! :haha:


*Moonstone Mamas-to-Be*
gigglebox :bfp: April 1, 2012 :baby:
HoldOn2Hope :bfp: April 2, 2012 :baby:
AllStar :bfp: March 28, 2012 :baby: 
nautegesocks :bfp:
Geegees :bfp:
emma1985 :bfp: :angel:
FayA :bfp:
lovescupcake :bfp:
greenpear :bfp: :angel:
gypsy1981 :bfp:
tankgirl :bfp:
morganlove :bfp:
emma1985 :bfp:
Bunnylicious :bfp:
maggiepie11 :bfp:
sharebear :bfp:
hannpin :bfp:
greenpear :bfp:
Peters Pooky :bfp:
betty14 :bfp: June 26, 2012 :baby:
mixedbeautyx :bfp:
hopingforgirl :bfp: 
josephine3 :bfp:
griffinh :bfp:
CarliCareBear :bfp:
WelshOneEmma :bfp:
Torz :bfp:
lilmama6 :bfp:
too_scared :bfp:
Lozdi :bfp:
Bells81 :bfp:
Luckie3 :bfp:
Affyash :bfp:
Lisa92881 :bfp:
Feisty Fidget :bfp:
MrsP2be :bfp:
BeautifulD :bfp:
mamadonna :bfp:
Canisa :bfp:
DragonflyWing :bfp:
Dollybird :bfp: :angel:


----------



## AllStar

I heard that moonstone helped if you got reLly bad period pains so I used to use one during time of the month as I get REALLY bad cramps. I found it actually helped but wether it was the moonstone or phycological thing or coincedence I'm not sure! There's no harm in wearing the bracelet, you never know... :D good luck x


----------



## betty14

I love all this crystals etc business! 

My sister is pagan and she has done some rituals with me, one of which we made a fertility amulet, unfortunately I have PCOS so need some medical assistance but I still believe that these things help!! 

Also just so ya know, Rose quartz is fab for fertility so grab yourself a bracelet with that too :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## diverdi

I don't know about that but since my husband is Sri Lanka and most of them come from there I have a load of moonstone jewelry. May have to start wearing it more often!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Do it diverdi! I've heard and read so much about it's fertility properties! ANd it's right-- it can't hurt, huh?


----------



## griffinh

just bought me a moonstone bracelet ^_^


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> just bought me a moonstone bracelet ^_^

Woohoo griffinh! Let's have us some moonstone babies this month! :happydance:


----------



## betty14

And moonstone is beautiful too! :happydance:

X x


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe it was silly, but I saw this thread and thought hey, wth, I'll wear some moonstone and see. I also happened to buy a gorgeous turquois necklace at a craft fair and found out after the fact that it also contains pro-fertility qualities, so they say...I have worn at least one of them (or had one in my pocket) for the past 3 weeks or so...just found out I'm pregnant :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

gigglebox, I could be more excited to read this! I have been wearing the moonstone for this whole cycle and unakite too which I heard the same. Fingers crossed I'll be saying the same in a week or so! :happydance::flower: thank you for sharing. You certainly lifted my spirits on the day I needed it lots. :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

You are most certainly welcome! Your kind words are making me misty eyed! I hope they bring luck to you as well :0)


----------



## PandaLuv31

Thanks for mentioning this. I would be willing to try it. I have some other crystals (but not any moonstone at the moment) and they do seem to relax me sometimes. Plus, it is interesting that it is the moonstone that is supposed to work for fertility & I have heard that the cycles of the moon that happen to line up with your ovulation dates can sometimes enhance conception. Wonder if that is why it is the moonstone that is supposed to work for fertility? I think I will go get some moonstones in time for when I start to ttc in Sept. :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Just wanted to update...another moonstone baby is on the way!!! :baby: :happydance: Today I tested and got two positive pregnancy tests! Id say there is something to the moonstone! :flower:


----------



## betty14

Congratulations!!

I'm going to get some moonstone tomorrow!!

Out of interest what did you have with moonstone? Was it jewelry? X x x

Edit: just re-read your first post! Will be getting a bracelet tomorrow :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## PandaLuv31

WOW!!! Congratulations! :happydance: After I posted my earlier comment, I went back to look at my crystals and realized I do have one very small moonstone. So, I will definitely use it in Sept when I start ttc. Mine is only a stone, not attached to jewelry though. Where did you get yours from? Do they sell them online?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I so want to try this!! Wonder if I can get moonstone beads and make my own bracelet!


----------



## Emma11511

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Just wanted to update...another moonstone baby is on the way!!! :baby: :happydance: Today I tested and got two positive pregnancy tests! Id say there is something to the moonstone! :flower:

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.B.

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Just wanted to update...another moonstone baby is on the way!!! :baby: :happydance: Today I tested and got two positive pregnancy tests! Id say there is something to the moonstone! :flower:

Congratulations, what was your bracelet like? xx


----------



## zozarini

WOW brilliant news..2 moonstone babies ont his thread!!

tink i will be investing in the moonstone then!! xx


----------



## hope88

hi ladies this might be a stupid question but what colour should moonstone be? ive just had a look and they seem to be in lots of diffrent colours and just like to say a big congrats to the ladys who's moonstone babys are on the way


----------



## jadenblu

hope88 said:


> hi ladies this might be a stupid question but what colour should moonstone be? ive just had a look and they seem to be in lots of diffrent colours and just like to say a big congrats to the ladys who's moonstone babys are on the way

It can be various colours, the main thing is the reflective sheen like the moon. I would just pick whatever colour you like the look of most, as long as it states it's genuine moonstone.

Moonstone is my birthstone, so I think this is a great excuse to treat myself to some jewellery. :D


----------



## gigglebox

HoldOn2Hope--congratulations!!! H&H9 to you!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

betty14 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I'm going to get some moonstone tomorrow!!
> 
> Out of interest what did you have with moonstone? Was it jewelry? X x x
> 
> Edit: just re-read your first post! Will be getting a bracelet tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

I actually ended up losing my first bracelet and the second broke. I bought a string of moonstones and was intending on desiring them into a bracelet but never did. I just wore the moonstone as a necklace and unakite bracelet. I also rubbed moonstone and larimar oil on my womb each night. :happydance:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PandaLuv31 said:


> WOW!!! Congratulations! :happydance: After I posted my earlier comment, I went back to look at my crystals and realized I do have one very small moonstone. So, I will definitely use it in Sept when I start ttc. Mine is only a stone, not attached to jewelry though. Where did you get yours from? Do they sell them online?

I had a ton of trouble finding it surprisingly! I found it in a metaphysical shop. It was moonstone not rainbow moonstone though I don't think it matters. I did end up finding some on amazonnor eBay too when I googled it. It wasnjust the beads so you can string them yourself! I'm considering making my own fertility jewelry with it. I love it! :)


----------



## betty14

HoldOn2Hope said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> I'm going to get some moonstone tomorrow!!
> 
> Out of interest what did you have with moonstone? Was it jewelry? X x x
> 
> Edit: just re-read your first post! Will be getting a bracelet tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> X x x
> 
> I actually ended up losing my first bracelet and the second broke. I bought a string of moonstones and was intending on desiring them into a bracelet but never did. I just wore the moonstone as a necklace and unakite bracelet.* I also rubbed moonstone and larimar oil on my womb each night*. :happydance:Click to expand...

what is this oil? where would i find it? not sure i have ever heard of it and being a total div do you use a moonstone to rub it in?

x x x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mrs.B. said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update...another moonstone baby is on the way!!! :baby: :happydance: Today I tested and got two positive pregnancy tests! Id say there is something to the moonstone! :flower:
> 
> Congratulations, what was your bracelet like? xxClick to expand...

My first bracelet was all different colors like earth tones. Second was clearish blue. The one that got me pregnant :winkwink: is like the first.


----------



## AllStar

Not been on here recently as we are having a month off ttc so only just read this but omg... Off to find my moonstone!! Congratulations to those pregnant and good luck to those trying. Wonder how many moonstone babies we can get! X


----------



## butterworth

congrats to the moonstone babies. I have a moonstone crystal and if I don't get a bfp early aug I'm going to try this for sure. I have tones of crystal and I never thought of them helping me with getting pg I just use them to help me relax thanks ladies you give me hope.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It's definitely worth amshot ladies! Wenhavenanother moonstone baby in my other thread! :happydance: 

The oil I also got at a metaphysical store. It is oil with moonstone pieces in it. I am sure you can make yourmown as well and leave the moonstone outnunder the full moon before you out it in the oil.


----------



## Bunnylicious

wow 2 people who just bought the moonstone, and BOTH got pregnant right away. That's freaky!

I'm gonna get some RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lily7

Where would I get a moonstone bracelet? I am interested on this sort of thig, I have actually been googling " fertility bracelets" lately and haven't been getting any luck, so glad I came across this thread, I am in the uk so if anyone knows where to get one please let me know, thanks and congrats to the bfp's


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Lily7 said:


> Where would I get a moonstone bracelet? I am interested on this sort of thig, I have actually been googling " fertility bracelets" lately and haven't been getting any luck, so glad I came across this thread, I am in the uk so if anyone knows where to get one please let me know, thanks and congrats to the bfp's

Thank you!!! :) 

If you have a metaphysical shop check with them. Else you can google. I have found some on eBay but they were just the beads. You would have to string your own. I ended up with a moonstone necklace and it did the trick. :winkwink:


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations to you lucky girls :D

I will definitely be rushing out to try and find some moonstone tomorrow, I should be ovulating soon and I want it before then! Well, it can't hurt can it? :D Thank you :D


----------



## jeoestreich

If I do not get my :bfp: this month, looks like I am going to get some moonstone.


----------



## crystal2010

Found a site in the uk that sells some really beautifull pieces, just need to pick something now lmao 

https://www.stonesandsilver.co.uk/moonstone.html

Sorry for the ladies not in the uk :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got my bracelet this weekend... fingers crossed :) xx
 



Attached Files:







bracelet.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lily7

Mrs.B. said:


> I got my bracelet this weekend... fingers crossed :) xx

That is so pretty, where did you get it from? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lily7 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I got my bracelet this weekend... fingers crossed :) xx
> 
> That is so pretty, where did you get it from? xClick to expand...

Ebay hun! Mine is slightly different to that one she said it comes with one of 4 charms but mine came with four on it! I love it :) x


----------



## Lily7

Mrs.B. said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I got my bracelet this weekend... fingers crossed :) xx
> 
> That is so pretty, where did you get it from? xClick to expand...
> 
> Ebay hun! Mine is slightly different to that one she said it comes with one of 4 charms but mine came with four on it! I love it :) xClick to expand...

Oh can you post the link please i have been looking everywhere for a nice one and that one is lovely x


----------



## betty14

Ooh mrs b that is lovely! Would like the link also :thumbup:

Fx'ed for you it works :) 

Xx x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you both ...Looks like my one isnt there anymore! Will keep my eye out for you tho, this one is very similar https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-...Ethnic_TribalJewellery_CA&hash=item415c12f482 xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think its from the same seller too x


----------



## gigglebox

I am going to continue to stalk this thread to see how you all come along :) Good luck to everyone!

By the way, it's also said to help with female reproduction in general, so I think they also say it can aid in painful periods, etc. Don't know how true any of it is, but like someone said, doesn't hurt to wear it! Plus it's a gorgeous stone!


----------



## Mrs.B.

gigglebox said:


> I am going to continue to stalk this thread to see how you all come along :) Good luck to everyone!
> 
> By the way, it's also said to help with female reproduction in general, so I think they also say it can aid in painful periods, etc. Don't know how true any of it is, but like someone said, doesn't hurt to wear it! Plus it's a gorgeous stone!

Funny you should say that, I was really sufferring on Saturday, picked bracelet up from the postie on saturday and today been fine! Normally I'm bad through out or not at all, not one day to another :shrug: maybe its working!!


----------



## Lily7

thanks mrs b, what size did you order, I'm thinking 8 inch?? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lily7 said:


> thanks mrs b, what size did you order, I'm thinking 8 inch?? x

No problem :)

The one I got came in 7 1/2 inch, but I make my own jewellery so was able to make it a bit bigger by adding a little bit of chain to the clasped end as I prefer them loose and have big wrists. I would suggest measuring to the looseness that you like and go from there xx


----------



## nrem1009

I ordered my moonstone bracelet this weekend! I'm going to see how many of us get that bfp!


----------



## Mrs.B.

nrem1009 said:


> I ordered my moonstone bracelet this weekend! I'm going to see how many of us get that bfp!

Good Luck! I am so definetley keeping an eye on this thread! x


----------



## Lily7

This is the one I've just ordered :) thanks mrs b x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lily7 said:


> This is the one I've just ordered :) thanks mrs b x
> 
> View attachment 243009



Aww thats pretty :) Good Luck xx:happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Mrs.B. said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> This is the one I've just ordered :) thanks mrs b x
> 
> View attachment 243009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thats pretty :) Good Luck xx:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, you too, keep me posted on how you get on xx


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies! Don't know if it's a major coincidence or not but I've been wearing my moonstone for a few days now because of this thread and today I got my :bfp: !! Get your moonstone ladies! There must be something in it?! X


----------



## Lily7

AllStar said:


> Hello ladies! Don't know if it's a major coincidence or not but I've been wearing my moonstone for a few days now because of this thread and today I got my :bfp: !! Get your moonstone ladies! There must be something in it?! X

omg that is brilliant news!! thanks for coming back and telling us! I have just ordered mine, I really hope it comes soon! congrats x


----------



## AllStar

I hope it works for you Lily7!! We were actually having a month off from ttc and trying to relax a bit but when I read this thread I thought what the hell and dug out my moonstone necklace and here I am!!


----------



## Lily7

good for you! I know I am probably grasping at straws but i am willing to try anything at this point so I just ordered and can't wait until it arrives x


----------



## caity86

a friend of mine does crystal therapy and she says moonstone and rose quartz are the best for fertility :D im gettin a session off her this week so I'll update. would be a real ttc miracle for me tho seeing as how Iv not been ovulating lmao...we'll see!!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

I'm the same caity, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Missclarabel

Wow! Really excited by this thread... Have just ordered myself a moonstone/rose quartz bracelet. Can't wait to wear it! Good luck everyone.

Have a good feeling about this month as will be on holiday during fertile time so plenty of time to BD!! 

Hope there will be many more moonstone babies xxx


----------



## Missclarabel

Www.gabriellagemjewellery.co.Uk

Has some great options and very cheap x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

AllStar said:


> Hello ladies! Don't know if it's a major coincidence or not but I've been wearing my moonstone for a few days now because of this thread and today I got my :bfp: !! Get your moonstone ladies! There must be something in it?! X

CONGRATS!!! I am so excited about this! I really genuinely believe there is something to it. 

GL to everyone else!! And keep updating. :)


----------



## nrem1009

Mrs.B. said:


> nrem1009 said:
> 
> 
> I ordered my moonstone bracelet this weekend! I'm going to see how many of us get that bfp!
> 
> Good Luck! I am so definetley keeping an eye on this thread! xClick to expand...

Me too!! I'm excited to get mine. This is the one that i ordered. Good luck everyone!
 



Attached Files:







--90000--73556_product_710746136_thumb_medium.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 245


----------



## betty14

Missclarabel said:


> Www.gabriellagemjewellery.co.Uk
> 
> Has some great options and very cheap x

Wow pretty! Will have a proper look through and order something!! 

Glad to see more :bfp: and congratulations! 

X x x


----------



## cherry22

I just bought one yesterday with amethyst, rose quartz, moonstone on it with a turtle symbol aswell! im excited to get it!! xx


----------



## cherry22

Lily7 said:


> This is the one I've just ordered :) thanks mrs b x
> 
> View attachment 243009


Thats the exact same one that i have orderd!! xx


----------



## nrem1009

cherry22 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> This is the one I've just ordered :) thanks mrs b x
> 
> View attachment 243009
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the exact same one that i have orderd!! xxClick to expand...

It took me a while to find one that i really liked and felt like "this is the one". I saw this one and knew i had to have it. The DH thinks i'm a little nutty for ordering it. haha I hope it brings us both a bfp!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay! Heres to lots of August :bfp:s thanks to moonstone :dust:


----------



## nautegesocks

read this thread and went out a brought a moonstone some rose quartz turquoise and fresh water pearls i made a necklace out of them all last night and went to sleep with it under my pillow its probley just coincedence but i got a smiley face on my opk this morning 2 days earlyer than i have been getting it im hoping the crystals bring a :bfp: at the end of the month too :) 



loads of baby :dust: to all others on bnb ttc good luck ladies


----------



## Lily7

Nice one! Congrats on getting your smiley, I can't wait for my bracelet to come, my DH thinks I'm crazy putting all my hopes on a bracelet! Lol but hopefully I can prove him wrong :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Lily7 said:


> Nice one! Congrats on getting your smiley, I can't wait for my bracelet to come, my DH thinks I'm crazy putting all my hopes on a bracelet! Lol but hopefully I can prove him wrong :)

Yeah, mine too. But the best thing about it is that now look who was right! :winkwink: HAHA He actually said to me after our BFP, "You know, babe, you might be on to something with those stones of your's." :flower:

I love being right. :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Haha I hope I can have the same experience then we will see who my DH thinks is the crazy one! Lol xx


----------



## nautegesocks

haha i ddnt tell my oh it was for fertility i just said i thought they were pretty and wanted to make some jewelry it looks so good im thinking about making some more and selling them on ebay if it works as the ones i have seen on there are either quite expensive and or a bit chunky for me it wasnt that expensive to make and i think i could sell them for alot cheeper not sure yet as i said ill have to see if it works first :)


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, 
This is an interesting post, I am just starting a new cycle and I have just bought myself a bracelet as well, defo worth a go, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings too so that I can keep them in if I ever have to take off my bracelet for some reason. Really hoping it works for us all : ) x


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies firstly I have gotta say I love this thread also I wore moonstone for three cycles last year and got my bfp with my son after 13 cycles ttc!! So I've dug out my bracelet and single crystal and I have popped them back on! I cleansed them and left them in full sunlight to charge them ( read to do this on a website) sO I'm hoping that they do the trick again!! 
I think we need to get a moonstone :bfp:/ babies group sparkly title thing! I just don't know how it's done!! Then we can all stick together till we have our moonstone babies!! 

I'm going to buy a pretty new braclet mine is just tumbled beads on elastic some of the ones on the links on here are beautiful!! X 

Good luck and dust to all! XxxxxxX


----------



## Lily7

Hi! that is a great idea for us to get a sparkly moonstone babies thingy to put on our signatures, I wouldn't have the first clue how to make one! hopefully someone else does.....hmm I'm going to go have a look on the net...


----------



## Lily7

How do you girls like this banner? here is the like for all our moonstone babies! lol Just copy and past it into your signature thingy at add image,


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Check mine out! :)


----------



## Lily7

I like it! hopefully I can switch to that one soon!!! fx


----------



## MommaCC

Just ordered my Aphrodite braclet I'm so excited xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I used Moonstone. I still wear moonstone just not for fertility! :) Good luck ladies.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls, Ive been watching this thread for a while now & I cant believe how much response there is :thumbup: I have been looking at making fertility bracelets to sell, I have only found one person who sells them here in NZ.
Im still in the process of ordering all the bits & pieces, but hopefully I will have made my first one (for myself) by next week.
Once its finished I would love to know what you think of it.


----------



## betty14

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Hi girls, Ive been watching this thread for a while now & I cant believe how much response there is :thumbup: I have been looking at making fertility bracelets to sell, I have only found one person who sells them here in NZ.
> Im still in the process of ordering all the bits & pieces, but hopefully I will have made my first one (for myself) by next week.
> Once its finished I would love to know what you think of it.

Ooh be sure to post a pic for us to see, I'm still on the look out for some moonstone that I like :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## nrem1009

How do we all get the monotone Sig? I love it! Still waiting on mine in the mail. Hopefully I get it soon. I have been wearing my rose quartz crystal in my bra. I also have a healing touch session scheduled for Saturday I'm hoping she uses stones this time to help anyway she can!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Now.N.4eva

I just found this thread and very excited that I did. i have a moonstone bracelet but dont wear it all the time but i certainly will now


----------



## nrem1009

I can't seem to figure out how to copy and paste the image into my signature page. I'm new to all this. If someone could help that would be great!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Ok, I have made my moonstone bracelet now. I took my one small beige moonstone and attached it to a silver bracelet that I already had. Going to charge it up under the full moon this month, as suggested! I also tried copy and put up on the moonstone banner on my siggy, so I hope it worked! So excited about this thread! :happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

I cant copy the sparkly into my siggy? I'm on my iPhone tho I'll have to try tomoz on the computer! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Remember to cleanse them girls :) Moonstone will work fab after being cleansed on a full moon :D


----------



## Lily7

Hey Girls, I tried to post the link but it doesn't come out as a link, it just reposts the banner?


----------



## Lily7

See if it is easier to copy and paste now?


----------



## PandaLuv31

Thanks, Lily7! Finally got it to work. :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

I wore mine all through July and got my bfp - I ovulated on the full moon as well! Sadly it ended in MC last week, but my next ovulation is the next full moon - I am not taking these babies off! xx


----------



## gigglebox

wow, i'm just checking back in here an so surprised and excited to see how many of us has success with the moonstone! That's so neat :) Please ladies keep this thread updated!


----------



## Lily7

My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine took a while to get to me, or at least it seemed to!! I was probably just being impatient! lol, hope you get yours soon! x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks, I can't wait to get it :)


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies, :flower:

have been reading through this thread and is finding it so exciting!!

surely it cant be a coincidence right?!

im thinking i might have to find a bracelet and join you ladies!! if you dont mind of course :)

good luck to all who are still waiting.. and CONGRATS to all those with BFPs!! xx


----------



## cherry22

Lily7 said:


> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!


I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xx


----------



## Lily7

cherry22 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!
> 
> 
> I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
> I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xxClick to expand...

Yes mine is from ebay, the turan amethyst/rose quartz/moonstone fertility blacelet? I ordered mine 31st July, it says on my first email it could be 13-15 business days then it says on my next email expected delivery date 17th - 19th August, but then it says it is being posted royal mail 2nd class so I thought it will come in a couple of days (wishful thinking!) lol Just checked my ebay and it is not showing despatched yet :(

Oh is the next full moon on 13th?? So do we need to leave it on window sill to charge? xx


----------



## Lily7

rosabelle said:


> Hi ladies, :flower:
> 
> have been reading through this thread and is finding it so exciting!!
> 
> surely it cant be a coincidence right?!
> 
> im thinking i might have to find a bracelet and join you ladies!! if you dont mind of course :)
> 
> good luck to all who are still waiting.. and CONGRATS to all those with BFPs!! xx

Hi rosabelle, I got mine on ebay, cant wait for it to come! copy my sig if you want and add our ttc a moonstone baby banner onto ur sig! x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ladies, FYI: leave your moonstone out in the moonlight on the apex of the full moon. If your calendar says the 13, leave it out at midnight just when it turns the 13th if that makes sense! I also left a bowl of water out there wit it and blessed it with it and then drank it in the am...then again I'm a little cuckoo. :winkwink:

GL! Here's to more moonstone mamas this cycle! :flower:


----------



## Lily7

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Ladies, FYI: leave your moonstone out in the moonlight on the apex of the full moon. If your calendar says the 13, leave it out at midnight just when it turns the 13th if that makes sense! I also left a bowl of water out there wit it and blessed it with it and then drank it in the am...then again I'm a little cuckoo. :winkwink:
> 
> GL! Here's to more moonstone mamas this cycle! :flower:

Thankyou, I will absolutely try anything! lol I hope I have mine on time! so if it is the 12th then I should leave it out on the 12th night @ midnight? then do I leave it until midnight on 13th night then? xx


----------



## rosabelle

Lily7 said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, :flower:
> 
> have been reading through this thread and is finding it so exciting!!
> 
> surely it cant be a coincidence right?!
> 
> im thinking i might have to find a bracelet and join you ladies!! if you dont mind of course :)
> 
> good luck to all who are still waiting.. and CONGRATS to all those with BFPs!! xx
> 
> Hi rosabelle, I got mine on ebay, cant wait for it to come! copy my sig if you want and add our ttc a moonstone baby banner onto ur sig! xClick to expand...

Thanks!! 

ill see if i can find one on there.. :flower:


----------



## rosabelle

hmm could someone please tell me how to add the banner to my signature? 
ive tried to copt the link and copy the image but it doesnt seem to be working .. 
thanks :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hello Ladies!
I'm in my two week wait but I am already trying to hunt down some moonstone for myself for my next cycle!!! 
Would also love to add the moonstone banner to my siggy!

Could someone explain how the moonstone is cleansed and charged again? And what are the best gemstones to have on the bracelet/necklace? Is it better to have a bracelet or necklace? So into all this stuff!


----------



## hopingwishing

Peters Pooky said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I'm in my two week wait but I am already trying to hunt down some moonstone for myself for my next cycle!!!
> Would also love to add the moonstone banner to my siggy!
> 
> Could someone explain how the moonstone is cleansed and charged again? And what are the best gemstones to have on the bracelet/necklace? Is it better to have a bracelet or necklace? So into all this stuff!


from what i understand the idea is to charge it on the full moon. so thats the 13th this month so for example i would put it out on the night of the 12th, at 12 midnight and keep it out all day (because the sun is an incredible thing too) and then keep it out till you wake up on the 14th. make sure birds dont steal it!!!

and people seem to be using bracelets but a necklace works too. if you have one particular ovary you are having trouble with i would say wear it on that side if you have a bracelet:) <3 

i REALLY want one now but my credit card is short money right now:(


----------



## Lily7

Hey Girls, I try this link to add to your siggy! Everytime I try to post the actual link it comes out as the banner as opposed to actual words... I had to right click and save picure to my computer to do it, hope this helps!


----------



## Hugsys

Is there a specific way you must wear it? I mean the psychic must have to see you first to tell you which side to wear it on/as a bracelet/necklace etc. I'm also interested in this!


----------



## cherry22

Lily7 said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!
> 
> 
> I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
> I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes mine is from ebay, the turan amethyst/rose quartz/moonstone fertility blacelet? I ordered mine 31st July, it says on my first email it could be 13-15 business days then it says on my next email expected delivery date 17th - 19th August, but then it says it is being posted royal mail 2nd class so I thought it will come in a couple of days (wishful thinking!) lol Just checked my ebay and it is not showing despatched yet :(
> 
> Oh is the next full moon on 13th?? So do we need to leave it on window sill to charge? xxClick to expand...




Yeah i got the venus one though but i think they are pretty much the same!! 
Mine doesnt say dispatched yet either i doubt ill get it in time for this months full moon!! xx


----------



## Lily7

cherry22 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!
> 
> 
> I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
> I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes mine is from ebay, the turan amethyst/rose quartz/moonstone fertility blacelet? I ordered mine 31st July, it says on my first email it could be 13-15 business days then it says on my next email expected delivery date 17th - 19th August, but then it says it is being posted royal mail 2nd class so I thought it will come in a couple of days (wishful thinking!) lol Just checked my ebay and it is not showing despatched yet :(
> 
> Oh is the next full moon on 13th?? So do we need to leave it on window sill to charge? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got the venus one though but i think they are pretty much the same!!
> Mine doesnt say dispatched yet either i doubt ill get it in time for this months full moon!! xxClick to expand...

Well we can only hope eh! When is the next full moon after this one? x


----------



## Peters Pooky

The siggy still will not work for me :nope:

The moonstone jewellery won't reach me in time for the 12th but perhaps just a moonstone in the bra for now? Gotta be worth a shot!:happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Try to click on pic, then when its open, right click on it and click "save picture as" then save it to where you want on your computer, then go into your profile bit and into your siggy and attach image.....sorry I hope that helps! maybe one of the other girls you copied it over might be of more help x


----------



## cherry22

Lily7 said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!
> 
> 
> I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
> I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes mine is from ebay, the turan amethyst/rose quartz/moonstone fertility blacelet? I ordered mine 31st July, it says on my first email it could be 13-15 business days then it says on my next email expected delivery date 17th - 19th August, but then it says it is being posted royal mail 2nd class so I thought it will come in a couple of days (wishful thinking!) lol Just checked my ebay and it is not showing despatched yet :(
> 
> Oh is the next full moon on 13th?? So do we need to leave it on window sill to charge? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got the venus one though but i think they are pretty much the same!!
> Mine doesnt say dispatched yet either i doubt ill get it in time for this months full moon!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well we can only hope eh! When is the next full moon after this one? xClick to expand...


Yeah i have pcos aswell!! i think its september 12th! x


----------



## Lily7

cherry22 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet still hasn't arrived yet, it's taking forever!
> 
> 
> I think we have orderd the same one, from ebay???? If so she says the delivery date is something like 10-14 days!!!
> I hope i get it before the full moon on the 13th!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes mine is from ebay, the turan amethyst/rose quartz/moonstone fertility blacelet? I ordered mine 31st July, it says on my first email it could be 13-15 business days then it says on my next email expected delivery date 17th - 19th August, but then it says it is being posted royal mail 2nd class so I thought it will come in a couple of days (wishful thinking!) lol Just checked my ebay and it is not showing despatched yet :(
> 
> Oh is the next full moon on 13th?? So do we need to leave it on window sill to charge? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got the venus one though but i think they are pretty much the same!!
> Mine doesnt say dispatched yet either i doubt ill get it in time for this months full moon!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well we can only hope eh! When is the next full moon after this one? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah i have pcos aswell!! i think its september 12th! xClick to expand...


Oh that feels so far away! lol how are your cycles with pcos? mmine are pretty non exsistent, I am on my first cycle of clomid, they dont think I ovulated so they have me waiting until cd35 to start provera to get af....I hate waiting! did you conceive your first okay? did you need any clomid or anything? xx


----------



## cherry22

I had three m/cs before my son and it took around 4 years but i had no help from doc's i had acupunture! Iv only had one period since comming off the pill, I hate it all i seem to do is wait! How long have you been TTC? Its good that your getting help my doctors are crap!! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please can I ask what hapens with the full moon?? x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Mrs.B. said:


> Please can I ask what hapens with the full moon?? x

The full moon is said to cleanse and charge the moonstone


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I wouldn't get hung up on what and where to wear it. Just wear it! :winkwink: I originally wanted a bracelet because I had a block on my left side. I had so many issues with the bracelets (see earlier posts in this thread). So I ended up with an unakite bracelet I wear on my left wrist and a moonstone necklace. I also have moonstones that I have in fact worn in my bra or put in a bottle of water and drank the water (not the moonstone of course!) throughout the day. 

The full moon cleanses and charges the stone. :flower:


----------



## Peters Pooky

FYI: A store called Green Earth carries all sorts of moonstone products... Green Earth can be found in most Canadian malls... not sure where else though...


----------



## Lily7

cherry22 said:


> I had three m/cs before my son and it took around 4 years but i had no help from doc's i had acupunture! Iv only had one period since comming off the pill, I hate it all i seem to do is wait! How long have you been TTC? Its good that your getting help my doctors are crap!! x

Hi cherry, sorry about your m/cs, sounds like you have been on quite a journey. How long have you been off the pill? I was thinking of trying acupuncture because my cycles were up the left when I came off the pill, then they just stopped, I went 4 months without one and my own gp didn't want to help so we ended up going private and thats when I found out I have pcos, it is with the private dr we are getting all the help, nhs are useless! I hope you don't have to wait so long this time around x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Ok... big question! Do you HAVE to charge it before you wear it? Because I have it on and really don't wanna take it off lol just in case it's bad luck or something...


----------



## sar89

Just bought some moonstone bracelets from ebay 
I act ended up gettin a joblot of 12 for 10euro oops.
Anyway how do I know if it real moonstone??
Fx for Bfp thinth hope this helps xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

I have no idea... I got my necklace from a holistic/spiritualist store


----------



## airotciv

I'm really interested in trying this too! It'll be for my next cycle probably now unless I can get it today/tomorrow lol, cos I'm ovulating today it would seem. I'm worried about making sure I buy a genuine moonstone. Also, do you really have to charge it up? And when you see leave it in the moon, do you mean leave it outside in the moonlight?! xxx


----------



## emma1985

I have just rung through to my local jewellerys, a small independant place and they have some silver bracelets, so im going to go through and treat myself at lunch time.

Do I have to sleep with it on or just wear it doing the day?


----------



## cherry22

Lily7 said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> I had three m/cs before my son and it took around 4 years but i had no help from doc's i had acupunture! Iv only had one period since comming off the pill, I hate it all i seem to do is wait! How long have you been TTC? Its good that your getting help my doctors are crap!! x
> 
> Hi cherry, sorry about your m/cs, sounds like you have been on quite a journey. How long have you been off the pill? I was thinking of trying acupuncture because my cycles were up the left when I came off the pill, then they just stopped, I went 4 months without one and my own gp didn't want to help so we ended up going private and thats when I found out I have pcos, it is with the private dr we are getting all the help, nhs are useless! I hope you don't have to wait so long this time around xClick to expand...


It has been quite tramatic but thats my life!! I have only been off the pill nearly 3 months so not long but iam stressing that its going to take just as long and the m/cs, im planning on starting acupunture again november time so hopefully it will work again! Good luck with the treatment and the moonstones!!! p.s i got my dispatched email yesterday so im hoping comes tomorrow night just in time for the full moon! x


----------



## emma1985

Ive just picked mine up and im wearing it now. Im due to ovulate on Thursday so i hope I caught it on time!!

Its really pretty, love it, cost £30 but from a proper jewellers so at least i know its real!!


----------



## Lily7

cherry22 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> I had three m/cs before my son and it took around 4 years but i had no help from doc's i had acupunture! Iv only had one period since comming off the pill, I hate it all i seem to do is wait! How long have you been TTC? Its good that your getting help my doctors are crap!! x
> 
> Hi cherry, sorry about your m/cs, sounds like you have been on quite a journey. How long have you been off the pill? I was thinking of trying acupuncture because my cycles were up the left when I came off the pill, then they just stopped, I went 4 months without one and my own gp didn't want to help so we ended up going private and thats when I found out I have pcos, it is with the private dr we are getting all the help, nhs are useless! I hope you don't have to wait so long this time around xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been quite tramatic but thats my life!! I have only been off the pill nearly 3 months so not long but iam stressing that its going to take just as long and the m/cs, im planning on starting acupunture again november time so hopefully it will work again! Good luck with the treatment and the moonstones!!! p.s i got my dispatched email yesterday so im hoping comes tomorrow night just in time for the full moon! xClick to expand...

Thankyou and hopefully this time your ttc journey will be better than the last one, that's great your moonstones are on route! I haven't got my despatched email yet, hope its soon though! X


----------



## Lily7

emma1985 said:


> Ive just picked mine up and im wearing it now. Im due to ovulate on Thursday so i hope I caught it on time!!
> 
> Its really pretty, love it, cost £30 but from a proper jewellers so at least i know its real!!

Oh it sounds lovely, fx the moonstone brings us all luck!! Post a pic if you can x


----------



## emma1985

Here you go, not the best pic as taken on my phone.

Emma
 



Attached Files:







IMG00066-20110809-1611.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lily7

Oh thats beautiful! good luck :)


----------



## emma1985

Thanks Lily, lets hope I get 3rd time lucky, I have previously lost two babies, desperate for a H&H 9 months. Good luck everyone. x


----------



## tulipsl

I read this thread only today and im OV today. so I dont think enough time as shops are closed. Atleast I can try. thanks gals for info.


----------



## Peters Pooky

emma1985 said:


> I have just rung through to my local jewellerys, a small independant place and they have some silver bracelets, so im going to go through and treat myself at lunch time.
> 
> Do I have to sleep with it on or just wear it doing the day?

I only take mine off to shower :blush:


----------



## Lily7

emma1985 said:


> Thanks Lily, lets hope I get 3rd time lucky, I have previously lost two babies, desperate for a H&H 9 months. Good luck everyone. x

So sorry to hear that, I wish you all the best, hope it works out for us all x


----------



## rosabelle

well, i bought myself a moonstone stone today and plan on wearing it in my pocket or bra :happydance:

i have been doing a little googling and some sites are saying to charge it in a full moon (which ive read you all talking about) but then some say to charge it in moon light but NOT a full moon?? i have seen more on charging it in full moon so i guess ill just do that :)

fingers crossed for you all, lets hope we all get our little moonstone babies!! :flower:


----------



## airotciv

What does everyone think of this moonstone ring:

https://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/rings/190157msg

Do you think it would be good enough??? xxx


----------



## Peters Pooky

Any moonstone is better than no moonstone! I have a cage necklace with a hunk of moonstone in it to wear until my bracelet comes. I figured its better than no moonstone :shrug:


----------



## FayA

I've read that you can cleanse and re-charge your moon stones by a number of different ways, one is to run it under running water and visualise all of the negatives energies that you have picked up or come across during the day to flow away down the plug hole. So it may be ok to wear in the shower for a brief time just to cleanse it, I have moonstone stud earrings in at the moment while I wait for my bracelet, then i'll wear both x


----------



## emma1985

FayA said:


> I've read that you can cleanse and re-charge your moon stones by a number of different ways, one is to run it under running water and visualise all of the negatives energies that you have picked up or come across during the day to flow away down the plug hole. So it may be ok to wear in the shower for a brief time just to cleanse it, I have moonstone stud earrings in at the moment while I wait for my bracelet, then i'll wear both x

I wore mine braclet in the shower and tried to visualise all bad going away and all good coming into the stone!! - I havent taken it off since I bought it. I ovulate/ovulated today so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lily7

I got my despatch email today!! woohoo! its being sent royal mail second class so I prob wont get it until Sat 13th, is that too late for full moon? I know it was mentioned above to put it out at midnight on the 12th? x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Do it during the full moon if you need to next month, but for now I would cleanse it with water, sprinkle it with salt, and then sit it outside as soon as you get it. The full moon is still there techincally until midnight, even if you can't see it with the sun. :) GL! 

I can't wait to see more BFPs this month!!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Do it during the full moon if you need to next month, but for now I would cleanse it with water, sprinkle it with salt, and then sit it outside as soon as you get it. The full moon is still there techincally until midnight, even if you can't see it with the sun. :) GL!
> 
> I can't wait to see more BFPs this month!!!

I wasn't able to charge mine as there was no full moon when I bought it... I've been wearing it since but do you think it would be okay to take it off to charge as you stated above? I'm scared taking it off will stop whatever might be happening with it on... :nope:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I personally think it would be ok. I take mine off when I sleep so it doesn't get snagged. I even took off the necklace during our baby making. It's just important it is on your person as much as possible during the day to work it's magic. You should be fine!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Ok Thank you! lol I probably seem like such an idiot :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Thank you, I hope it comes Saturday, I will def follow your instructions x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

You don't sound like an idiot! It's tough figuring out all this stuff. :) GL!


----------



## Care76

I don't have a moonstone (but I might look into it), but a lady at the market makes chakra jewellery and I bought a malachite pendant off her. Malachit is good for fertility, but also for healing the soul which I needed. It is said to also give protection during pregnancy. I wear it all the time. I have only taken it off a few times in a couple months. 

I go for cranial sacral therapy today and she reads my energy. We will see how well it has worked. :)


----------



## cherry22

Mine arrived yesterday so not in time for the full moon i will have to wait till next month now but im wearing it enyway is that ok???
x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

The full moon is actually the 13th! So, that means if you put it out at midnight tonight, you;ll be good. :)


----------



## cherry22

OOOOooooo exciting!! so would you rinse with water then salt then put it out in the full moon light?? x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's what I do! Also say lots of prayers over it and visualize exactly what you want to happen while holding it. <3


----------



## AllStar

Peters Pooky said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Do it during the full moon if you need to next month, but for now I would cleanse it with water, sprinkle it with salt, and then sit it outside as soon as you get it. The full moon is still there techincally until midnight, even if you can't see it with the sun. :) GL!
> 
> I can't wait to see more BFPs this month!!!
> 
> I wasn't able to charge mine as there was no full moon when I bought it... I've been wearing it since but do you think it would be okay to take it off to charge as you stated above? I'm scared taking it off will stop whatever might be happening with it on... :nope:Click to expand...

My necklace broke so I just had a piece of moonstone in my pocket all day. I obviously didn't have it on me at night and I got my :bfp: after using it for like only a week! Coincidence??? Good luck hope it helps you guys too!! X


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to have to find me some moonstone.


----------



## Peters Pooky

Only a week til I test! I got my moonstone right after I O'd so I guess we'll see if it worked for me :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Happy full moon moonstone ttc'ers and mamas-to-be!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Happy full moon moonstone ttc'ers and mamas-to-be!!! :)

Yay! I also got my first High on my monitor today (day 16) :happydance: I'd like to think its more than a coincidence :flower:


----------



## emma1985

Mrs.B. said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Happy full moon moonstone ttc'ers and mamas-to-be!!! :)
> 
> Yay! I also got my first High on my monitor today (day 16) :happydance: I'd like to think its more than a coincidence :flower:Click to expand...

Yay - good luck you, I ovulated on Wednesday so your not far behind me.

I have been wearing my moonstone for a week nearly, I havent even taken it off yet! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

emma1985 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Happy full moon moonstone ttc'ers and mamas-to-be!!! :)
> 
> Yay! I also got my first High on my monitor today (day 16) :happydance: I'd like to think its more than a coincidence :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay - good luck you, I ovulated on Wednesday so your not far behind me.
> 
> I have been wearing my moonstone for a week nearly, I havent even taken it off yet! xClick to expand...

I havent had mine off since I got it... dont wanna take the chance lol x


----------



## Lily7

My bracelet just came through the letter box!! I have it on already! Its a bit big but oh well! I am wearing it anyway! lol


----------



## PandaLuv31

Mine has been hanging outside the backdoor since last night to charge. I will start wearing it tomorrow. :happydance: Can't really try it out until first week of Sept when I start ttc (and O that week) though. Still excited about trying it. Good luck to all of us! :thumbup: Moonstone Baby Dust!:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

How is everyone coming along?


----------



## cherry22

It was thge full moon last night wasnt it????
It looked very much like it to me so i rinsed my stones through water put salt on them and put them out in the direct light of it!! 
Fingers crossed moondust to all!! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am glad you cleansed your moonstones, they will be good to go again now :D


----------



## Lily7

I couldn't see the moon last night, it was so cloudy and overcast! I set my bracelet out anyway! I don't know if it is coincidence or not but since wearing my bracelet I have been getting alot more cm! bear in mind I only received it through the post yesterday, its not fertile cm or anything but lots and lots of white cm (I mean lots! my husband and I couldn't believe how much there was!) I am currently taking provera, on day 4 of 7 to bring on af....not quite sure what is going on but I am putting it down to the bracelet! x


----------



## Now.N.4eva

I have been staking this thread- and if i don't get my :bfp:(fingers crossed i will)
then I'm definitely going to start wearing a bracelet. I've seen some on Esty that i like but they also have have rose quartz stones as well is that ok?


----------



## Lily7

mine has rose quartz in it aswell :)


----------



## fionagrace

Hi ladies, Ive been stalking this thread and thought I would share with you my news. I just got my BFP after 13 cycles. I wore a silver moonstone ring from CD1 and slept with rose quartz under my pillow which I left out on my windowsill every night until bed time. I also took agnus castus to regulate my cycle but I truly believe the crystals contributed something to my BFP. 
Good luck to you all! :flower:


----------



## Geegees

I'm gonna have to get me some moonstone!!!! :D 

Congratualtions to all the moonstone babies!!


----------



## Lily7

fionagrace said:


> Hi ladies, Ive been stalking this thread and thought I would share with you my news. I just got my BFP after 13 cycles. I wore a silver moonstone ring from CD1 and slept with rose quartz under my pillow which I left out on my windowsill every night until bed time. I also took agnus castus to regulate my cycle but I truly believe the crystals contributed something to my BFP.
> Good luck to you all! :flower:

Oh wow! congrats fionagrace....that is such good news and so inspiring :)


----------



## emma1985

fionagrace said:


> Hi ladies, Ive been stalking this thread and thought I would share with you my news. I just got my BFP after 13 cycles. I wore a silver moonstone ring from CD1 and slept with rose quartz under my pillow which I left out on my windowsill every night until bed time. I also took agnus castus to regulate my cycle but I truly believe the crystals contributed something to my BFP.
> Good luck to you all! :flower:

yay!!!! :)


----------



## Hugsys

Ladies can you please post a pic of a genuine moonstone as I googled it and there are so many different kinds of stones coming under that category. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## betty14

Moonstone comes in many many diffferent colours so all those pics are right, you just have to decide which you like best!

My fav is rainbow moonstone :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Hugsys

So different types dont hold different properties?


----------



## betty14

I dont think so no..... I was told to just go with the one I liked :)
As long as it's cleansed and charged by the moon you are good to go!

X x


----------



## PandaLuv31

fionagrace said:


> Hi ladies, Ive been stalking this thread and thought I would share with you my news. I just got my BFP after 13 cycles. I wore a silver moonstone ring from CD1 and slept with rose quartz under my pillow which I left out on my windowsill every night until bed time. I also took agnus castus to regulate my cycle but I truly believe the crystals contributed something to my BFP.
> Good luck to you all! :flower:

Congrats, Fiona!!! Thanks for sharing this. Good to hear another moonstone success story!!:dance:


----------



## hoping4girl

well, I ordered a moonstone bracelet today, keeping my fingers crossed!!! i don't think it will get here to do much good this cycle, but I will wear it constantly once it comes! I'm so excited!!! :)


----------



## SLH

I want to get moonstone. Especially if it helps with period cramps. I will do anything even if it's the silliest thing ever. Where would one get it?


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to get some moonstone for this cycle. I do not O until the 24th so hopefully it will get here in time.


----------



## jeoestreich

I totally just bought my moonstone necklace.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170679178958

I am totally looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## JRscorpio8

I just ordered a moonstone bracelet!


----------



## Hugsys

Ladies are you not spectacle about whether or not the moonstone is genuine bought over ebay? I was going to do the same thing but then didnt want to buy something thats not even a moonstone. Have alot of you purchased from ebay with no issues?


----------



## jeoestreich

I have bought tons of stuff on ebay and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Hugsys

jeoestreich said:


> I have bought tons of stuff on ebay and I have never had a problem with it.

Me too I love ebay! I'm just wondering how you would know if your moon stone is genuine or not?


----------



## jeoestreich

I emailed the seller and asked her.


----------



## Hugsys

I realise you can email and ask. That doesnt really prove anything apart from a seller confirming what hes written on his advert.


----------



## Hugsys

For example I really like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOONSTON...Ethnic_TribalJewellery_CA&hash=item484154afad

But I'm not sure if its better to go to a gemologist?


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Well, after reading this thread yesterday I went and bought myself a moonstone bracelet: should be with me by the end of the week, right on time for ovulation day!


----------



## gypsy1981

Hey everyone, I was recommended to join this thread after receiving a moonstone crystal as a gift yesterday to help me with fertility.

I'm not sure if I believe in all of this stuff to be honest, although I'm still willing to give it a try as I'm desperate for a baby. I was just wondering how many people on this thread are actually believers in crystals and how many are just giving it a go for the sake of conceiving? Has anyone used crystals for anything else in their life before?


----------



## Lily7

Yay more moonstone ttc'ers! Get the banner in my siggy added girls, as for the question above, I have never used crystals before for anything, I came across this thread and read all the posts and thought well it's worth a try! But when I got my bracelet I have felt differently about it, I truely believe in it (I imagine my DH thinks I'm crazy) he says he doesn't and as long as I am happy!


----------



## MommaCC

hey girls not been on for ages sorry,
ive been wearing my moonstone braclet and charged it in the full moon and i think im pregnant. honestly i have so many symptoms and i just feel the same as i did before. im either 5 or 8 dpo im not sure ticker says 6 lol im a bit confused lol!! but i took to ic test today and irl i can see a line its very faint but there im sure of it!! ive posted pics in the preg test gallery if you wanna look they arent great tho. 
i really think i have a lil moonstone bean growing girls!! xoxoxo


----------



## Lily7

woohoo! thats great news! I hope you are! good luck x


----------



## nautegesocks

hey ladies i wore moonstone this month and got my :bfp: this morning i think i realy helped me to stay positive good luck everyone :) x x x


----------



## cherry22

Yay! exciting girls have a happy and healthy 9 months! my braclet broke yesterday but i managed to save it with fishing wire! as for the lady asking about how do you know its genuine the only way you know for sure is to go to a specific gem shop but tbh the braclet i bought from ebay looks 100% real gems!
xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm pretty sure I'll be the next :bfp: with a moonstone baby... Haven't tested but really think this is it! Testing Saturday morning!

Still can't figure out how to put the moonstone banner on my siggy :(


----------



## tankgirl

Hi ladies, I have ordered my bracelet and am very excited about trying this. Just don't know why it didn't occur to me previously! 
Hopefully there will be a whole load of "moonstone babies" :baby:
:dust: to all :dust:


----------



## c814

Hiya Ladies, stumbled across this thread, Im ttc again after a mmc (we found out at our 12 week scan) and I really think reflexology helped me get pg last time so have been doing again this time...but crystals and gems really interest me and think theres something in it. Anyway I started searching for some jewellery and remembered I had brought lots when I was going through an anxious time of my life. Pictures below of a couple I brought, I think the first is moonstone and the second rose quartz, but I cant remember. Can anyone tell? ill order some new ones to be sure but was going to wear this is the meantime

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/cheekynat888/photo7.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/cheekynat888/photo8.jpg


----------



## c814

So exciting. IM 5dpo by the way


----------



## missy123

I bought a moonstone in an angel shop today i wonder will it still have an effect if i carry it with me or does it need to be on a necklace or bracelet?


----------



## caity86

Iv been laying my moonstone on my lower belly every night for 25 mins while meditating... Iv been having strong O pains and got my high reading on my CBFM on Cd 10 and still high now... so here's hoping :D xxxxxxxx
ps: I carry it in my bra!


----------



## airotciv

I'm now on CD24, ovulated on CD17...I'm too late to get moonstone for this cycle aren't I??? :( xxx


----------



## Hugsys

Just FYI ladies. I was having a discussion with an ebay seller...

'Hi, all my moonstone is genuine not opalite glass which some people incorrectly describe as moonstone so please be careful when purchasing, just use my shop search bpx to see what else I have listed in moonstone. Shipping to Dubai would be between £2.75 - £2.90 depending on wether it was a boxed or an envelope item, any extra items bought and paid for at the same time would be 25p, if you bought you would need to request a total before paying because you are registered in the UK I would need to adjust the postage.'


----------



## gigglebox

Hi everyone! I'm so glad to see all the positive remarks everyone has been having! I wanted to respond to a few things...

About it being genuine--moonstoon is not that expensive of a stone, so finding it to be fake is not common. Opalite does kind of resemble moonstone, but it's more clear with an overall hue of blue or green, where as moonstone is more of a "foggy" clear color with flat formations within it that reflect the light, and the color changes as it moves. I hope that made sense...

Also someone had asked if this was something we wore as true believers of stones or as a "what the heck, got nothing to lose" kind of thing. I will say personally I did it as a hey, I have some moonstone, why not try it? But in retrospect I have to believe that there is something to it...especially since I'd like to think I'm a little more of an earthy child...I'm more likely to try and find answers in nature than praying about it. And for me, it worked as I conceived right away. Just my thoughts on that :)

I am going to keep checking back :) In the meantime I have to wean off some anxiety meds so I think my next step is trying to find a stone that can help me with that!

Good luck ladies, I'm sending baby mojo your way and for everyone who thinks they conceived with the moonstone, PLEASE REPORT BACK!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hugsys

Now that I didnt know so thank you!


----------



## c814

Im hoping the bracelet I brought was moonstone. I really believe in all things like that! It might not work straight away but I think it will all help


----------



## PandaLuv31

nautegesocks said:


> hey ladies i wore moonstone this month and got my :bfp: this morning i think i realy helped me to stay positive good luck everyone :) x x x

Congratulations!!! This is so exciting!:happydance: Another confirmed moonstone baby on the way! :baby:

MommaCC, things sound really promising for you, too. Fx'd! 

Welcome to all the new "moonstoners"! LOL

I am wearing my bracelet now, waiting to O first week of Sept. 

Moonstone Dust to Us All!!:baby::dust:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WOW! SO exciting to see more moonstone babies on the way!! :) :happydance::flower:


----------



## cherry22

I am a bit worried now that my braclet doesnt have genuine moonstone in it, i think it has the opalite stone in!!! :(


----------



## betty14

cherry22 said:


> I am a bit worried now that my braclet doesnt have genuine moonstone in it, i think it has the opalite stone in!!! :(

can you post a pic so we can see if we can help...or

if you have a natural shop near you, pop along and ask if only to settle your mind hun :flower:

x x x


----------



## Mrs.E

moonstone or rose quartz better I wandered? :huh: xxx


----------



## Mrs.E

Mrs.E said:


> moonstone or rose quartz better I wandered? :huh: xxx

or both I am thinking! just read all and caught up with this thread! getting mine 2moro, count me in! lots more moonstone baby dust ! :dust: !!! :flower:


----------



## Now.N.4eva

Saturday evening i found this Bracelet that i was giving after My miscarriage in "09" I thought that i had lost it b/c I had been looking for it forever. So after I found the bracelet i kept looking it over and realized it is the same bracelet that I have had my eye on from Etsy.com So i called my friend that had given it to me and asked what was the bracelet made of and she said Moonstone and rose quartz and was telling the benefits of wearing it :happydance::happydance:! I rinsed the bracelet and rub sea salt on it to cleanse it ( Found a site about cleaning moonstones online ) And have been wearing it ever since


----------



## missy123

My stone is looking at the moon at the moment Im gonna take it to bed with me tonite i feel so good already and i have it one day if anything its lifting my spirits which was badly needed :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

sooo... AF was due today and hasnt come yet.. and is always here on the dot!!! aaannd my temps are still high! 
i always do a 'just for the sake of it' temp in the arvo, but dont record it.. and i just did it and its at 37.20 degrees!!! and it has never been over 36.80
plus its freezing here so normally they are lower in the arvo.. 
hmm may wait till the morning and if nothing then test..
i have done 2 tests in the last week and both were BFN but there may still be hope? right? lol 
anyway im babling! trying not to get my hopes up!
praying for my moonstone baby!! :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

rosabelle said:


> sooo... AF was due today and hasnt come yet.. and is always here on the dot!!! aaannd my temps are still high!
> i always do a 'just for the sake of it' temp in the arvo, but dont record it.. and i just did it and its at 37.20 degrees!!! and it has never been over 36.80
> plus its freezing here so normally they are lower in the arvo..
> hmm may wait till the morning and if nothing then test..
> i have done 2 tests in the last week and both were BFN but there may still be hope? right? lol
> anyway im babling! trying not to get my hopes up!
> praying for my moonstone baby!! :)

Yay! :happydance: 
:test:

Here's hoping for your :bfp: in the am!!


----------



## Geegees

Looking good girlie!! Can't wait to see your update!! :)


----------



## rachel_f_

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERTILIT...s=63&clkid=2123621782401325117#ht_3547wt_1139


----------



## emz1200

I have been stalking this thread for a few days now & i'm going to go & get some Moonstone on Friday as i've got the day off :thumbup:
I should be Oing this weekend so hopefully the moonstone might help us to get that :bfp:

Sprinkling lots of dust everywhere :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Missclarabel

Well AF came 5 days early for me! Still going to continue wearing my moonstone next month and hope for that BFP


----------



## Peters Pooky

Peters Pooky said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be the next :bfp: with a moonstone baby... Haven't tested but really think this is it! Testing Saturday morning!
> 
> Still can't figure out how to put the moonstone banner on my siggy :(

Totally jinxed myself! AF came 3 days early... But I didn't put my stone on til after I had O'd. Here's to next cycle! 

Fx'd for all the other moonstone ladies xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I've just been and bought a pair of moonstone earrings to go with my stone that I carry in my pocket so I'm hoping the 2 of them combined can do something for me! I'll be covered in moonstone jewellery by next month at this rate :)


----------



## gigglebox

Missclarabel said:


> Well AF came 5 days early for me! Still going to continue wearing my moonstone next month and hope for that BFP

I'm sorry hun :hugs: better luck next month! On the plus side moonstone is also supposed to help with the reproductive system in general and it's supposed to help ease period pains and such, so keep it on :)


----------



## Geegees

Any ideas how I can recharge my bracelet? I received it yesterday... And obviously just missed the full moon! Any ideas??


----------



## Missclarabel

Thanks gigglebox! Am def wearing it everyday, as only received it just before o last month. Would like to give it a full month shot! 

GL x


----------



## Lily7

Hi I have just finished my course of provera tonight so gotta wait for af.....c'mon moonstones....do your thing for me please!


----------



## rosabelle

HoldOn2Hope said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> sooo... AF was due today and hasnt come yet.. and is always here on the dot!!! aaannd my temps are still high!
> i always do a 'just for the sake of it' temp in the arvo, but dont record it.. and i just did it and its at 37.20 degrees!!! and it has never been over 36.80
> plus its freezing here so normally they are lower in the arvo..
> hmm may wait till the morning and if nothing then test..
> i have done 2 tests in the last week and both were BFN but there may still be hope? right? lol
> anyway im babling! trying not to get my hopes up!
> praying for my moonstone baby!! :)
> 
> Yay! :happydance:
> :test:
> 
> Here's hoping for your :bfp: in the am!!Click to expand...

i did a test this morning and BFN :( :( 
i started on EPO this month.. i wonder if that might increase the length of my cycle? 
because FF has dotted line and it putting O about 7 days ago becuase of my temps.. but i know it was alot earlier.. 

guess ill just keep waiting.. still no AF this morning though :) yay!


----------



## airotciv

I got a moonstone ring today from Pandora which I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! It was £40 so a bit expensive...I now want the matching studs - £50, eeeeeeeeeeek! They didn't have them or I'd probably have bought them too lol!!!

But I'm only 6 days away from AF so I don't think the moonstone can help us this cycle?! :( xxx

EDIT: By the way, don't know if this is fate or not, but they only had one ring with the moonstone in it, the one I wanted and it fits! Slightly small but fits fine, fate???


----------



## Peters Pooky

For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP's!!!!!
I am going to buy myself a moonstone ASAP!!!
I highly believe in these things. I am Greek and wear an evil eye almost every day and highly believe in it. 
I am hoping for my BFP soon!


----------



## jeoestreich

I should get my moonstone tomorrow or Saturday. I ovulate next week some time so hopefully this will help to get my :bfp:.


----------



## cherry22

Peters Pooky said:


> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!


Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! x


----------



## betty14

Stinas said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's!!!!!
> I am going to buy myself a moonstone ASAP!!!
> I highly believe in these things. I am Greek and wear an evil eye almost every day and highly believe in it.
> I am hoping for my BFP soon!

I have an evil eye that I bought whilst on honeymoon in Greece :thumbup: do you really think they work?.... I should start to wear mine I think!! 

X x. X


----------



## Peters Pooky

cherry22 said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...

I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."


----------



## airotciv

Peters Pooky said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...

How are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## Peters Pooky

airotciv said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing hun? xxxClick to expand...

Still waiting for my bfp :) you?


----------



## airotciv

Peters Pooky said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing hun? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for my bfp :) you?Click to expand...

Got a moonstone ring yesterday :), I really love it but now a friend has worried me slightly by saying I have to cleanse and charge it or it'll have negative energies from people who may have touched it?! It's a brand new ring from Pandora and I LOVE it!

I think I'm waiting for AF though :(.

Have you had many symptoms? xxx


----------



## Peters Pooky

airotciv said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing hun? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for my bfp :) you?Click to expand...
> 
> Got a moonstone ring yesterday :), I really love it but now a friend has worried me slightly by saying I have to cleanse and charge it or it'll have negative energies from people who may have touched it?! It's a brand new ring from Pandora and I LOVE it!
> 
> I think I'm waiting for AF though :(.
> 
> Have you had many symptoms? xxxClick to expand...

I'll pm you xx but google how to cleanse and charge it. I believe you hold it under water and visualize all the impurities and negativity that make have touched it then sprinkle with salt... and I'm sure leaving it overnight under the moon is better than no moon?


----------



## airotciv

Peters Pooky said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing hun? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for my bfp :) you?Click to expand...
> 
> Got a moonstone ring yesterday :), I really love it but now a friend has worried me slightly by saying I have to cleanse and charge it or it'll have negative energies from people who may have touched it?! It's a brand new ring from Pandora and I LOVE it!
> 
> I think I'm waiting for AF though :(.
> 
> Have you had many symptoms? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll pm you xx but google how to cleanse and charge it. I believe you hold it under water and visualize all the impurities and negativity that make have touched it then sprinkle with salt... and I'm sure leaving it overnight under the moon is better than no moon?Click to expand...

OK cool - I'm just going out for a couple of hours, but will check my messages when I get back! xxx


----------



## Lily7

Oh no I got mine from cosmic poppy designs, so they aren't real moonstone?


----------



## Peters Pooky

Lily7 said:


> Oh no I got mine from cosmic poppy designs, so they aren't real moonstone?

They are real. I asked her.


----------



## Lily7

Peters Pooky said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I got mine from cosmic poppy designs, so they aren't real moonstone?
> 
> They are real. I asked her.Click to expand...

Oh thats okay....phew!! Thanks


----------



## Peters Pooky

Lily7 said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I got mine from cosmic poppy designs, so they aren't real moonstone?
> 
> They are real. I asked her.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats okay....phew!! ThanksClick to expand...

Lol I freaked out too


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: can I join you? I've read through the posts & I think I'll give the moonstone a try! I've fours a couple of bracelets I fancy, just trying to decide which one. Good luck ladies :dust: x 

p.s Hello again gypsy! Where did you buy your moonstone jewellery from? x


----------



## cherry22

Peters Pooky said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...

Thats good then i know i deff orderd a fertility bracelet and there must be opalite on it aswell because it looks completley different to the moonstone beads i just got, the moonstone is a cloudy shimmery off white colour and what i think is opalite is clear with a hint of purply blue!!!!!!
It cant do me eny harm to add the extra moonstones to it! it also has rose quartz and amethyst on it!
Thank you for the info!


----------



## Peters Pooky

cherry22 said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> For all you ladies looking for your moonstone bracelets, you might want to check out this lady's store: Cosmic Poppy Designs Her stuff is gorgeous, great prices and she'll do customizations!
> 
> 
> Thats where mine is from its lovely but my son pulled it and it broke luckly i had some fishing wire so i could save it! i was also worried that the moonstone wasnt genuine after the post about the opalite moonstone so i orderd some genuine moonstone beads to add to it and when they came i now know it was the opalite on the braclet and not normal moonstone, so ill just add the beads to it!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just asked her and she said " I use moonstone beads for my fertility bracelets. I do have opalite beads, but use them for other (non-health related) things, such as children's bracelets and bookmarks as they are more uniform in colour & transparency than genuine moonstone."Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good then i know i deff orderd a fertility bracelet and there must be opalite on it aswell because it looks completley different to the moonstone beads i just got, the moonstone is a cloudy shimmery off white colour and what i think is opalite is clear with a hint of purply blue!!!!!!
> It cant do me eny harm to add the extra moonstones to it! it also has rose quartz and amethyst on it!
> Thank you for the info!Click to expand...

Actually, moonstone will shimmer blue and purple as well...


----------



## gypsy1981

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies :hi: can I join you? I've read through the posts & I think I'll give the moonstone a try! I've fours a couple of bracelets I fancy, just trying to decide which one. Good luck ladies :dust: x
> 
> p.s Hello again gypsy! Where did you buy your moonstone jewellery from? x

Hey Mrs PTTC, I bought my earrings from a little shop in Hexham called Gaia, only £8.99 too so they were a bargain! They have a lot of gemstone jewellery, I might have a proper look at the weekend but I was in there on my lunchbreak so was in a hurry!

Where have you found the bracelets that you like? I'm not entirely sure I believe in crystals but at this point I'm willing to try anything. We're moving into month 7 of TTC now :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

gypsy1981 said:


> Hey Mrs PTTC, I bought my earrings from a little shop in Hexham called Gaia, only £8.99 too so they were a bargain! They have a lot of gemstone jewellery, I might have a proper look at the weekend but I was in there on my lunchbreak so was in a hurry!
> 
> Where have you found the bracelets that you like? I'm not entirely sure I believe in crystals but at this point I'm willing to try anything. We're moving into month 7 of TTC now :(

Hi hun, Hexham's a bit far to go, I was just gonna order one from the internet. Well these are the 2 that I like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APHRODIT...3?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8010b98aab https://www.kutuu.co.uk/new-beginning-moonstone-bracelet.html one is too expensive though, but I like the way it's elasticaticated, I can't be bothered fiddling on with clasps, especially when I'm in a rush for work on a morning. I think I'll get the cheaper one from Ebay but I might email her and ask if she can do elasticated instead! Pandora do a gorgeous ring, but I think I'd prefer a bracelet. They also do Moonstone charms but I wouldn't want to wear my Pandora every day and I think the more the moonstone the better ha ha. I'm not sure if I believe in it or not, I'm on the fence... I do believe in spiritual/psychic stuff but don't really know much about crystals. The amount of BFP's on here though is amazing so it's definitely worth a go! You know when I first started reading the thread I was thinking I was sure I used to have a Moonstone ring when I was a young teenager, then I realised it was a _Moodstone _that I had, PMSL :rofl: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gypsy I've just found this one from the same seller https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BES-Fert...0?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item80101c2cfe I know you had your MC and you can add a little silver spacer in the shape of a butterfly, heart of forget me not flower to remind you of your angel. How lovely... x


----------



## Peters Pooky

I just ordered from that seller... she's so nice! and will customize if you wish!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Peters Pooky said:


> I just ordered from that seller... she's so nice! and will customize if you wish!

Thanks hun! I just can't decide which one to get! :wacko: x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered from that seller... she's so nice! and will customize if you wish!
> 
> Thanks hun! I just can't decide which one to get! :wacko: xClick to expand...

I designed my own with the gemstone beads I liked best. This one: BES Fertility Bracelet-Choose your own gemstones


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm thinking this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANDRA-...9?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8264e0f4c8 but elasticated and if possible still with a charm. I've sent her a message so we'll see! x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> I'm thinking this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANDRA-...9?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8264e0f4c8 but elasticated and if possible still with a charm. I've sent her a message so we'll see! x

I ordered mine before I saw those ones. They're lovely! I hope she can make it how you want xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun but at least you can choose the colours of yours, I think they're all lovely :) x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks hun but at least you can choose the colours of yours, I think they're all lovely :) x

This is mine. It has moonstone, unakite, snow quartz, rose quartz, amethyst and green jade... All chosen for the benefits I felt they would have on me :)
 



Attached Files:







moonstone bracelet.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's lovely Peters Pooky! Which stone is the dark brown coloured one? I've got a friend & it was her 30th birthday a few weeks ago & I still need to get her a gift for when I see her (I haven't seen her since her birthday.) Anyway, handmade jewellery would be right up her street & she's WTT at the end of the year. I was thinking of getting her one with browns in, you don't think that would be weird do you? x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> That's lovely Peters Pooky! Which stone is the dark brown coloured one? I've got a friend & it was her 30th birthday a few weeks ago & I still need to get her a gift for when I see her (I haven't seen her since her birthday.) Anyway, handmade jewellery would be right up her street & she's WTT at the end of the year. I was thinking of getting her one with browns in, you don't think that would be weird do you? x

It's actually green and pink Unakite... the picture just makes it look brown lol. If you click on the pic it opens to a larger one and you can see the detail of the stone. And I think a personalized bracelet would be a fab gift!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks :) I was just thinking with it being a fertility bracelet she could think it weird but hopefully not! Ah I think it prob looks brown cos I'm on my phone so the pictures are only small. Will have a look tomorrow when I'm on the laptop. Wishing you lots of luck hunni! x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks :) I was just thinking with it being a fertility bracelet she could think it weird but hopefully not! Ah I think it prob looks brown cos I'm on my phone so the pictures are only small. Will have a look tomorrow when I'm on the laptop. Wishing you lots of luck hunni! x

Thanks so much MrsP! Fx'd for you xx and all the other ttc ladies!


----------



## JennaLynn

I've just spent the past hour reading this whole thread, it's incredible! I've been searching eBay for bracelets and I'm afraid if the authenticity of the stone :( I am VERY interested in trying this asap though, so happy for all your BFP's though!!!! 
Baby dust to the rest of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am totally going to get a bracelet next time I get paid.


----------



## Stinas

MrsPTTC said:


> I'm thinking this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHANDRA-...9?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8264e0f4c8 but elasticated and if possible still with a charm. I've sent her a message so we'll see! x

I just ordered this one!!! 
Super excited! :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

MrsPTTC said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs PTTC, I bought my earrings from a little shop in Hexham called Gaia, only £8.99 too so they were a bargain! They have a lot of gemstone jewellery, I might have a proper look at the weekend but I was in there on my lunchbreak so was in a hurry!
> 
> Where have you found the bracelets that you like? I'm not entirely sure I believe in crystals but at this point I'm willing to try anything. We're moving into month 7 of TTC now :(
> 
> Hi hun, Hexham's a bit far to go, I was just gonna order one from the internet. Well these are the 2 that I like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APHRODIT...3?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8010b98aab https://www.kutuu.co.uk/new-beginning-moonstone-bracelet.html one is too expensive though, but I like the way it's elasticaticated, I can't be bothered fiddling on with clasps, especially when I'm in a rush for work on a morning. I think I'll get the cheaper one from Ebay but I might email her and ask if she can do elasticated instead! Pandora do a gorgeous ring, but I think I'd prefer a bracelet. They also do Moonstone charms but I wouldn't want to wear my Pandora every day and I think the more the moonstone the better ha ha. I'm not sure if I believe in it or not, I'm on the fence... I do believe in spiritual/psychic stuff but don't really know much about crystals. The amount of BFP's on here though is amazing so it's definitely worth a go! You know when I first started reading the thread I was thinking I was sure I used to have a Moonstone ring when I was a young teenager, then I realised it was a _Moodstone _that I had, PMSL :rofl: xClick to expand...

Lol, yeah I used to have a moonstone ring too, they were the latest craze when I was about 14! I'm pretty sure the colour changing had nothing to do with our moods though and were just heat activated :)

Thanks for the info about the MC links in the bracelet. I've been thinking for a while that I want to get a little keepsake to remember it by but not too sure. Those bracelets are lovely and the forget me not would be a nice subtle touch! 

I've seen someone else mention the pandora ring, I might have a look for it. I got myself a moonstone ring when I was in India and used to wear it constantly but then the stone cracked :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

jeoestreich said:


> I am totally going to get a bracelet next time I get paid.

I see you've had a few chemicals hun :hugs: If you look on the ebay sellers shop I posted earlier, there are some bracelets especially for MC's - you may be better off with one of them? x


----------



## gypsy1981

Sorry I meant I used to have a moodstone ring, stupid iPhone keeps correcting my words! :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

gypsy1981 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs PTTC, I bought my earrings from a little shop in Hexham called Gaia, only £8.99 too so they were a bargain! They have a lot of gemstone jewellery, I might have a proper look at the weekend but I was in there on my lunchbreak so was in a hurry!
> 
> Where have you found the bracelets that you like? I'm not entirely sure I believe in crystals but at this point I'm willing to try anything. We're moving into month 7 of TTC now :(
> 
> Hi hun, Hexham's a bit far to go, I was just gonna order one from the internet. Well these are the 2 that I like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APHRODIT...3?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item8010b98aab https://www.kutuu.co.uk/new-beginning-moonstone-bracelet.html one is too expensive though, but I like the way it's elasticaticated, I can't be bothered fiddling on with clasps, especially when I'm in a rush for work on a morning. I think I'll get the cheaper one from Ebay but I might email her and ask if she can do elasticated instead! Pandora do a gorgeous ring, but I think I'd prefer a bracelet. They also do Moonstone charms but I wouldn't want to wear my Pandora every day and I think the more the moonstone the better ha ha. I'm not sure if I believe in it or not, I'm on the fence... I do believe in spiritual/psychic stuff but don't really know much about crystals. The amount of BFP's on here though is amazing so it's definitely worth a go! You know when I first started reading the thread I was thinking I was sure I used to have a Moonstone ring when I was a young teenager, then I realised it was a _Moodstone _that I had, PMSL :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, yeah I used to have a moonstone ring too, they were the latest craze when I was about 14! I'm pretty sure the colour changing had nothing to do with our moods though and were just heat activated :)
> 
> Thanks for the info about the MC links in the bracelet. I've been thinking for a while that I want to get a little keepsake to remember it by but not too sure. Those bracelets are lovely and the forget me not would be a nice subtle touch!
> 
> I've seen someone else mention the pandora ring, I might have a look for it. I got myself a moonstone ring when I was in India and used to wear it constantly but then the stone cracked :(Click to expand...

Yeah they were definitely heat activated! They were pretty though :). The Pandora ring is £40 hun, I googled it. Not bad price for a Pandora ring! Yeah its a nice touch the spacers for each MC :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm well the ebay seller replied & now I'm not sure what to do. She said she can do it elasticated but as the hole in the moonstones are so small she'll need to use thin elastic so she's not sure how long it would last. It's my choice but risky! :shrug: x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Hmm well the ebay seller replied & now I'm not sure what to do. She said she can do it elasticated but as the hole in the moonstones are so small she'll need to use thin elastic so she's not sure how long it would last. It's my choice but risky! :shrug: x

Any elasticated bracelet could break... Are you going to be taking it on and off a lot?


----------



## missy123

i just read this i find it soooo exciting!!!


A stone for new beginnings, Moonstone is a stone of inner growth and strength. It soothes emotional instability and stress, and stabilises the emotions, providing calmness. Moonstone enhances intuition, promotes inspiration, success and good fortune in love and business matters.

Moonstone aids the digestive system, assimilates nutrients, eliminates toxins and fluid retention, and alleviates degenerative conditions of skin, hair, eyes, and fleshy organs such as the liver and pancreas. It stimulates the pineal gland and balances hormonal cycles, being excellent for PMS, conception, pregnancy, childbirth, and breast-feeding. Moonstone is also beneficial to men in opening the emotional self.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Peters Pooky said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well the ebay seller replied & now I'm not sure what to do. She said she can do it elasticated but as the hole in the moonstones are so small she'll need to use thin elastic so she's not sure how long it would last. It's my choice but risky! :shrug: x
> 
> Any elasticated bracelet could break... Are you going to be taking it on and off a lot?Click to expand...

I'm going to try wearing it every day if I can so I'll be either taking it off at night or before showering in the morning. I was thinking i could buy extra elastic from a craft shop & if it looks like its getting frayed then I can replace it myself I guess. I just much prefer elasticated bracelets but I really want the turtle charm on too & I'm not sure if that would work x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well the ebay seller replied & now I'm not sure what to do. She said she can do it elasticated but as the hole in the moonstones are so small she'll need to use thin elastic so she's not sure how long it would last. It's my choice but risky! :shrug: x
> 
> Any elasticated bracelet could break... Are you going to be taking it on and off a lot?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try wearing it every day if I can so I'll be either taking it off at night or before showering in the morning. I was thinking i could buy extra elastic from a craft shop & if it looks like its getting frayed then I can replace it myself I guess. I just much prefer elasticated bracelets but I really want the turtle charm on too & I'm not sure if that would work xClick to expand...

What about having her make it normally then added the magnetic links for closure so you wouldn't be fighting with clasps?


----------



## Peters Pooky

I ordered this to wear when I don't feel like wearing my bracelet. 
Blue Fire Rainbow Moonstone Pendant


----------



## little_star7

I had to order one... it is worth a try! The one i got is in the shape of a bean hoping it will create one:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's pretty hun. So she does magnetic links as well? I didn't realise. I'll have a think....

Littlestar that's nice :) x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> That's pretty hun. So she does magnetic links as well? I didn't realise. I'll have a think....
> 
> Littlestar that's nice :) x

I don't think she does... But you could get them from a craft store and add them yourself...


----------



## Viking15

For the stone to help does it need to touch your skin?


----------



## jeoestreich

Got my necklace today


----------



## MrsPTTC

Peters Pooky said:


> I don't think she does... But you could get them from a craft store and add them yourself...

Ah right I see what you mean. I think I'm gonna go for the elasticated one, I love my other elasticated bracelets, I'll just have to keep an eye on it.

Viking I've not that sure hun, sorry, but I think not, as long as it's near to you as I've heard of cystals having effect when you sleep with them under your pillow.... x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so I ordered my bracelet!! I also ordered a one with Hematite for insomnia, and this for my friend's 30th birthday https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAIA-Pro...2?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item80107a965d . Bring on the moonstone babies!! LOL x


----------



## betty14

MrsPTTC said:


> Ok so I ordered my bracelet!! I also ordered a one with* Hematite for insomnia*, and this for my friend's 30th birthday https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAIA-Pro...2?pt=Loose_Gemstones&var=&hash=item80107a965d . Bring on the moonstone babies!! LOL x

i suffer with insomnia so bad.... do you wear the hematite or put it by the bed??

x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's a bracelet so I'll be wearing it on a night, I'm not sure if a crystal by the bed would do the same trick though...or under the pillow...? :shrug: x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Under a pillow would probably work too


----------



## emma1985

My period is due on thursday, today (11dpo) got a BFN :( fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow?


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i hope mine comes today!!! I know it needs to charge but full moon isn't for a while, so I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed and wear it anyways :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

hoping4girl said:


> oh i hope mine comes today!!! I know it needs to charge but full moon isn't for a while, so I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed and wear it anyways :)

Here hon, I found this: How to Cleanse and Charge a Moonstone


----------



## gigglebox

Back again to just bump this and let you ladies know I'm still stalking this thread to see how you all come along :thumbup: And for the record, I never cleansed my moonstone, and at night I just set it on my night stand.


----------



## jeoestreich

I ovulate on Wednesday so hopefully it works. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rosabelle

im back to CD4 so waiting for AF to go away ... having a ultrasounds and blood tests done this month :) hopefully everything is ok.. 
have been wearing my moonstone and rose quartz for the last few weeks.. 
fingers crossed


----------



## greenpear

Wow I've just read through at entire thread and I'm planning to stalk it further! I'm not sure if I have a moonstone, but here is my little story.

About 2 months ago a friend of mine who knows I"m trying for a baby gave me a pendant to wear. It looks like a pink moon stone (I'm not sure whether it is moonstone with pink backing or actual pink moonstone it has those blue - green colors with a pink background when you move it in the light). Anyways, she said it's good for fertility, so I started to wear it without taking it off...Well, to add to my background - my cycles have been very long and irregular for a long time now, and I'm sure I wasn't O'ing most of the time. Last month though, I had classic signs of O - pains and all and TONS of EWCM which I usually don't get that much. And my cycle was only ~ 30 days or so!!!! I'm used to cycles of 60 + days. Unfortunatelly during my fertile week hubby was away visiting family and we've missed the opportunity. This time around I got really sick (right now during my fertile time) :dohh: but come September I get we'll get our long awaited BFP! I have rose quartz at home, I think I'll start wearing it in my bra as well :blush: ...Anyways, sorry for the long post but this has got me excited. Good luck everyone!!! Hope we get our BFP's soon! :dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee it came!!! and its sooo pretty!! :) I think I already O'd, but still wearing for just in cases. I'm so excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## greenpear

hoping4girl said:


> yippee it came!!! and its sooo pretty!! :) I think I already O'd, but still wearing for just in cases. I'm so excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck hoping4girl! It takes about a week for baby to implant as well, so you have plenty of time for the moonstone to work :D :dust:


----------



## c814

Well Im out for this cycle, just tested and its a BFN at 12dpo, my temps arent giving much away at all but just had a feeling it would be negative so wanted to put myself out of misery! Feel pretty upset that its negative as had good timing this cycle but had a good cry and now trying to be positive abuot the future, hopefully next cycle will be a normal 4 week cycle, this was my second 8 week cycle after the mmc.


----------



## griffinh

Dont get disheartened. Last month I had bfns up to 11dpo and then 12dpo am i had a neg, then pm i had a pos, 13dpo 2 bfps but unfortunately i lost my bean the very next day after my evening digital!

xxx


----------



## airotciv

The :witch: got me this morning :( and I'm in pain too :(. Got my moonstone on Thursday which was CD26 and I'd ovulated on CD17 so I think was way too late for it, but hopefully this month it will give me more luck! xxx


----------



## christine7611

Hi Ladies, mind if I jump in, too? I'm all for anything that might work, and if I get to wear fun jewelry, all the better! It's certainly more fun than choking down grapefruit juice!! :-# And I just tried soy for my crazy-long cycles without any luck. I just ordered a moonstone and rose quartz ring from eBay - had her make it custom by replacing the silver beads on either side of the moonstone with the quartz. Expecting it by the weekend and can't wait to see it! Good luck everyone!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

So I got my moonstone on Saturday and I totally ovulated two days early then expected.


----------



## Peters Pooky

jeoestreich said:


> So I got my moonstone on Saturday and I totally ovulated two days early then expected.

That's a good sign! Fx'd!!!


----------



## greenpear

jeoestreich said:


> So I got my moonstone on Saturday and I totally ovulated two days early then expected.

Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Lily7

I am cd3 on my second round of clomid, I am hoping my moonstone helps me this cycle :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck Lily!


----------



## Lily7

thankyou hun!


----------



## emma1985

OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!


----------



## Peters Pooky

emma1985 said:


> OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!

Woohoo! Congratulations! Happy & healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Emma! Brill news have you been wearing your moonstone? x


----------



## tankgirl

emma1985 said:


> OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!

Congrats, happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## emma1985

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay Emma! Brill news have you been wearing your moonstone? x

Everyday since CD9 x


----------



## PandaLuv31

emma1985 said:


> OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!

Yipee!!! :happydance: Another moonstone bfp! :dance: Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Geegees

I am SO happy for you!!! Hope to see you in first tri soon!!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Emma!!! How long have you been trying?


----------



## airotciv

emma1985 said:


> OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! Did you charge your moonstone??? xxx


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS Emma!!!!!!!! 
Happy & healthy 9 months to you!!!!


----------



## missy123

emma1985 said:


> OMG - Just got my BFP :bfp: on digital!



Congrats hun :) i can't find my stone anywhere..i had it up until ovulation so i hope it worked i will buy another one this weekend.i found the moonstone amazing not just for fertility but my general well being :)


----------



## Stinas

*BFP ladies....can you please post links to your charts? *
Lots of TTCers like to compare charts. I am one of them...it really does help a lot. 
Here is a nice thread where lots of BFP threads are shown...

*https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html*

Thanks!


----------



## lysh

I just found this thread! I have a moonstone that I wear occasionally, but after reading the BFPs, I should wear it daily! I made a fertility altar and I keep my moonstone there overnight and then wear it during the day. Sometimes it does not go with my outfit so I would wear something else and let the moonstone stay at my altar, but I might change my mind about that!


----------



## cj1979

My psychic gave me Rose quartz but I'm think I might get moonstone too. I'll try anything!
:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs.E

I'v brought mine couple days into my cycle, & been keeping it under my pillow at night & in my bra in the day :haha: xxx


----------



## christine7611

WOW, another BFP!! Congrats to all of you!!! Just got my moonstone and rose quartz ring in the mail today and popped it right on! Hoping it helps me O really soon, as I have been having O pains the last few days but it hasn't happened yet.

Does anyone know if the amount/size of the stones matters? My ring has two small rose quartz beads and one slightly larger moonstone bead, I think it is about 6mm. Not sure if maybe I should get a necklace and/or a bracelet as well. Got the ring because it was pretty and I am more likely to wear that everyday...


----------



## Lily7

Congrats again Emma!!


----------



## c814

Congratulations Emma

Well I had got my hopes up after my af didnt arrive yesterday even with my bfn at 12dpo I thought that I was pg as i was late according to what my lp normally is. But it looks like af is here although my body is trying to torment that little bit more with it being spotting it must have just been giving me false hope not arriving yesterday when it was due, I really thought I might be pregnant after that, feel silly now. Not really sure why by lp has increased by one day this cycle as thats not normally meant to change and I know for definate when I ovulated as my chart shows a clear ovulation pattern! Just have to hope next cycle goes back to the normal 4 week cycle, I dont want another 8 week cycle. That was my second 8 week cycle since the mmc.

Trying to be positive though, it gives me a bit longer to lose some weight and get some money saved... Lol if i dont try be positive ill just cry again

I ordered a new fertility bracelet of facebook to so hoping that arrives soon, as my other two I wasnt completely sure whether it was moonstone and didnt start wearing it till after ov so hopefully this will help


----------



## cherry22

Congratulations emma!!!!

AF came so onto another cycle for me but my af is sooo different i dont have eny cramps or big clots (sorry tmi!) and it came dead on cd 35 which is brill as my last was cd 70!!!

Do you re charge your stones every full moon??

xx


----------



## katherinegrey

just bought my ring finally! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22083389...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1284wt_1139

:D hoping it'll bring me luck this cycle!!! :D


----------



## Lily7

Yay...good luck, I love my bracelet, I never take it off!


----------



## katherinegrey

thank you :D I wanted a bracelet but I'd never wear it I don't think, I do wear rings though, and I'm a bit of a twilight geek! lol!


----------



## Lily7

lol I hope the moonstone helps us all on this thread !


----------



## katherinegrey

and me! It's so reassuring seeing lots of bfp's though!! For 20 quid with delivery it can't hurt! If I get my bfp it'll be priceless! Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Lily7

thank you, I know that is so true! same to you, fingers crossed :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Stinas said:


> *BFP ladies....can you please post links to your charts? *
> Lots of TTCers like to compare charts. I am one of them...it really does help a lot.
> Here is a nice thread where lots of BFP threads are shown...
> 
> *https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html*
> 
> Thanks!

I still keep mine up so people can look. :flower:


----------



## Peters Pooky

My bracelet came! It's gorgeous! Ladies, if you still need one contact "Cosmic Poppy Designs" on eBay! It only took a week to ship from the UK to Canada! So fast! I'm excited! It came at a perfect time as I'm due to Ov next week! Fx'd!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Peters Pooky said:


> My bracelet came! It's gorgeous! Ladies, if you still need one contact "Cosmic Poppy Designs" on eBay! It only took a week to ship from the UK to Canada! So fast! I'm excited! It came at a perfect time as I'm due to Ov next week! Fx'd!

Fab news hun, how long did it take from ordering to shipping? Can't wait for mine, my friend who I've ordered the other bracelet for has been over tonight, unfortunately she's gonna have to wait until next time for her birthday pressie! X


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> My bracelet came! It's gorgeous! Ladies, if you still need one contact "Cosmic Poppy Designs" on eBay! It only took a week to ship from the UK to Canada! So fast! I'm excited! It came at a perfect time as I'm due to Ov next week! Fx'd!
> 
> Fab news hun, how long did it take from ordering to shipping? Can't wait for mine, my friend who I've ordered the other bracelet for has been over tonight, unfortunately she's gonna have to wait until next time for her birthday pressie! XClick to expand...

I bought it on the 11th so 2 weeks... But it took longer as it had to go all the way to Canada.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So do you mean she dispatched it in 2 weeks or did you receive it in 2 weeks? I'll miss ovulation by the time I receive mine, but should be just in time for potential implantation :flower: x


----------



## Peters Pooky

I received it in 2 weeks xx


----------



## SockriTease

Sounds like I need moonstone...on a mission now. :coffee: 

Congrats to all of your :bfp:s

:dust:


----------



## Stinas

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> *BFP ladies....can you please post links to your charts? *
> Lots of TTCers like to compare charts. I am one of them...it really does help a lot.
> Here is a nice thread where lots of BFP threads are shown...
> 
> *https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I still keep mine up so people can look. :flower:Click to expand...

It really does help!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, I just wanted to update my situation, I posted on here about moonstone earlier in the thread, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings and a lovely moonstone and rose quartz bracelet, the studs arrived first and I wore those straight away and still am, and the bracelet I got and put on just before ovulation, today is 11dpo for me and I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!! I'm sooooo excited, gonna test again tomorrow morning to check that it wasn't a one off/faulty test! So if all goes well, look like I'll have a moonstone baby too!! yay!! FX for you all as well!! x


----------



## foquita

FayA said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to update my situation, I posted on here about moonstone earlier in the thread, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings and a lovely moonstone and rose quartz bracelet, the studs arrived first and I wore those straight away and still am, and the bracelet I got and put on just before ovulation, today is 11dpo for me and I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!! I'm sooooo excited, gonna test again tomorrow morning to check that it wasn't a one off/faulty test! So if all goes well, look like I'll have a moonstone baby too!! yay!! FX for you all as well!! x

congratulations! :D i'm waiting for my moonstone bracelet to be delivered, so excited!


----------



## greenpear

FayA said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to update my situation, I posted on here about moonstone earlier in the thread, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings and a lovely moonstone and rose quartz bracelet, the studs arrived first and I wore those straight away and still am, and the bracelet I got and put on just before ovulation, today is 11dpo for me and I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!! I'm sooooo excited, gonna test again tomorrow morning to check that it wasn't a one off/faulty test! So if all goes well, look like I'll have a moonstone baby too!! yay!! FX for you all as well!! x

Crangrats on your moonstone baby!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peters Pooky

FayA said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to update my situation, I posted on here about moonstone earlier in the thread, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings and a lovely moonstone and rose quartz bracelet, the studs arrived first and I wore those straight away and still am, and the bracelet I got and put on just before ovulation, today is 11dpo for me and I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!! I'm sooooo excited, gonna test again tomorrow morning to check that it wasn't a one off/faulty test! So if all goes well, look like I'll have a moonstone baby too!! yay!! FX for you all as well!! x

Congrats! Healthy and Happy 9 months! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations FayA!!! :yipee: Yay to another :BFP:! :D x


----------



## PandaLuv31

FayA said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to update my situation, I posted on here about moonstone earlier in the thread, and I bought some moonstone stud earrings and a lovely moonstone and rose quartz bracelet, the studs arrived first and I wore those straight away and still am, and the bracelet I got and put on just before ovulation, today is 11dpo for me and I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!! I'm sooooo excited, gonna test again tomorrow morning to check that it wasn't a one off/faulty test! So if all goes well, look like I'll have a moonstone baby too!! yay!! FX for you all as well!! x

Excellent news!!! :wohoo: Congratulations! :baby:


----------



## emma1985

I lost my baby today, :(


----------



## missy123

Im so sorry :(


----------



## Peters Pooky

emma1985 said:


> I lost my baby today, :(

Emma, I am so very sorry to hear this! xx


----------



## Lily7

Emma - I am so sorry to hear this :(

congrats to you fay x


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hugs: Big hugs, Emma. So sorry.:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Emma I'm so sorry honey :sad1: Sending you big :hugs: & hope you're ok x


----------



## katherinegrey

Emma I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## loveacupcake

Emma I'm so sorry to hear the news.


----------



## FayA

Thanks everyone : ) and Emma I am so sorry to hear of your news : ( i'm devastated for you : ( sending big hugs! x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry to hear about your loss Emma :hugs:

Just bought a bracelet from that Cosmic Poppy Designs shop on eBay! Fingers crossed it gets here before I ov as I'm on CD 1 today :dance:


----------



## SockriTease

Sorry Emma, :hugs:

Congrats Fay. HnH9mos

I bought moonstone earrings and a ring yesterday at a local store called City Budhha. I'm excited.


----------



## JRscorpio8

OK how weird is this? I've been stalking this thread for a while and decided to get a moonstone bracelet which I got well before expected O. I been wearing it all the time but I started to suspect from googling that it is actually opalite (treated glass) and not real moonstone. I wasn't that upset- it is a pretty bracelet and it was cheap. Anyway, this is my first month temping and I am finding it really interesting. From my temps dipping and rising it looks like I may have O'd CD14/15 which is normal for me but I didn't get any positive OPKs. 

I had ordered a peice of real moonstone when I discovered my bracelet wasn't real and that arrived yesterday (CD16). I did the whole cleansing under water and releasing negative energy thing. Later in the night I went for a wee and the OPKs were right there so I did one just for fun... STRONGEST EVER POSITIVE!!!! 

So I'm thinking did I not O before then??? Or is my moonstone just doing its magic?? I'm just BD'in like crazy now and hoping I get a moonstone BFP this month!!!

PS check my chart out to see what I mean because I've probably explained it all funny!


----------



## SockriTease

I must have missed that part....we're supposed to cleanse the stone in water? :dohh:


----------



## Peters Pooky

SockriTease said:


> I must have missed that part....we're supposed to cleanse the stone in water? :dohh:

If you go back a few pages I posted a link on how to cleanse them... Or you can just google it


----------



## JRscorpio8

I think its leave it in light of the full moon or cleanse under running water..... shoving it under the tap was the easiest option for me!

Don't you think my chart looks like I O'd already?


----------



## foquita

JRscorpio8 said:


> I think its leave it in light of the full moon or cleanse under running water..... shoving it under the tap was the easiest option for me!
> 
> Don't you think my chart looks like I O'd already?

i think it does! don't know how to explain the OPK thing :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

JRScorpio - it looks to me like you may have ovulated yesterday, and they do say you can ovulate on the day you get your positive OPK! Did you POAS yesterday morning or just the night? When was the last time before last night that you POAS? x

Ladies I've heard of another possible Moonstone success story on another thread! Keep em coming! Lol x


----------



## Peters Pooky

JRscorpio8 said:


> I think its leave it in light of the full moon or cleanse under running water..... shoving it under the tap was the easiest option for me!
> 
> Don't you think my chart looks like I O'd already?

You leave it out in the full moon to charge


----------



## SockriTease

Okay. Thanks for the info. Does anyone know when the next full moon is?


----------



## LunaRamona

SockriTease said:


> Okay. Thanks for the info. Does anyone know when the next full moon is?

The next full moon is 12th September hun.

I've been carrying my moonstone about with me this past couple of days, think I O'd yesterday so Fx I'll be getting a moonstone BFP too!


----------



## JRscorpio8

foquita said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> I think its leave it in light of the full moon or cleanse under running water..... shoving it under the tap was the easiest option for me!
> 
> Don't you think my chart looks like I O'd already?
> 
> i think it does! don't know how to explain the OPK thing :nope:Click to expand...

I think it's magic!!! :haha::dust:



MrsPTTC said:


> JRScorpio - it looks to me like you may have ovulated yesterday, and they do say you can ovulate on the day you get your positive OPK! Did you POAS yesterday morning or just the night? When was the last time before last night that you POAS? x

That could be the explaination because I think my surge and Ov IS close together. It seemed that way last month anyway but I wasn't temping then so I couldn't be sure. 

I only did the OPK in the evening. It was really late too, I only did it for the hell of it because I thought I had already O'd a couple days earlier! I had been doing them every late afternoon/evening before that and they were all negative. I just did another one now to see what would happen and it isn't positive but still quite a mediumish dark line. I just thought it was funny the day I receive the moonstone was the day I get mega dark OPK! If I get my BFP this month I will attribute it to the moonstone!


----------



## SockriTease

Wow Sept.. 12th!? I'll O before then I'm sure. I saw somewhere on one of the posted articles that we can also charge it with sunlight. Has anyone did that?


----------



## JRscorpio8

https://www.ehow.com/how_6866683_do-charge-moonstone-gemstone_.html

This site says you can but also says at the bottom not to do it too much as it can cause it to fade :/

*edit* I think this is a better site

https://www.essortment.com/crystal-care-care-cleanse-charge-crystals-57708.html


----------



## TeddyBearPug

very intersting thread! i have seen this pop up on the ttc thread for a long time and always wondered wth is that?! lol, so i clicked on it today and i cannot wait to go find me a bracelet! lol! good luck girls!


----------



## MrsPTTC

JRscorpio8 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> I think its leave it in light of the full moon or cleanse under running water..... shoving it under the tap was the easiest option for me!
> 
> Don't you think my chart looks like I O'd already?
> 
> i think it does! don't know how to explain the OPK thing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's magic!!! :haha::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> JRScorpio - it looks to me like you may have ovulated yesterday, and they do say you can ovulate on the day you get your positive OPK! Did you POAS yesterday morning or just the night? When was the last time before last night that you POAS? xClick to expand...
> 
> That could be the explaination because I think my surge and Ov IS close together. It seemed that way last month anyway but I wasn't temping then so I couldn't be sure.
> 
> I only did the OPK in the evening. It was really late too, I only did it for the hell of it because I thought I had already O'd a couple days earlier! I had been doing them every late afternoon/evening before that and they were all negative. I just did another one now to see what would happen and it isn't positive but still quite a mediumish dark line. I just thought it was funny the day I receive the moonstone was the day I get mega dark OPK! If I get my BFP this month I will attribute it to the moonstone!Click to expand...

I think if you'd tested early yesterday you would've got a positive. I use ic's & also CB digis & last month if I hadn't of tested twice a day I would've missed my surge completely! Also, and I keep meaning to post a thread about this - the instructions always say its not a positive until the test line is equal to or darker than the control line. However by using both I've found that what I wouldn't class as a + on a ic is coming up + on a digi! Yet the digis are only 30/40miu (can't remember) & the ic's are 20 miu :shrug:. I've been testing twice a day for a while now, 'just in case' lol x


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's all bloody confusing isn't it!!! Going bed shortly, can't wait to wake up to take my temp!! Will update xx


----------



## SockriTease

I also read that you can charge moonstone with incense if the incense has the same use as the moonstone itself. Well, I have Full Moon incense, can I charge it with that? I really would like to have it charged before I O. What do you ladies think?


----------



## katherinegrey

I won't get mine until tuesday minimum :( sad now :( hoping it'll work for implantation though :D


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It depends what energy you want it charged with. The sun is masculine energy and the moon is more feminine. For our purposes we want feminine energy.


----------



## SockriTease

That makes sense. I guess I will use the Full Moon incense to charge them for now and soon as the full moon hits, I'll recharge them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'll charge mine in moonlight I think then, thank you :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

JRscorpio8 said:


> It's all bloody confusing isn't it!!! Going bed shortly, can't wait to wake up to take my temp!! Will update xx

Well after posting about you I think I might be in the same boat! EWCM dried up yesterday and had a big temp drop, today I've had a rise, so it looks like I may have ovulated yesterday. However, I've had 3 bad night's sleep in a row and with it being the weekend, I have taken my temps at different times to my usual mid week times, but I wouldn't have thought it would make _that_ much difference to the temps. Also I still got a + IC & digi OPK this morning. I have NEVER ovulated the same day as my OPK (usually 2 days after) but I had a HSG this month so maybe it affects things? :shrug: I'll have to see what happens in the next few days... x


----------



## MrsPTTC

JRscorpio8 said:


> https://www.ehow.com/how_6866683_do-charge-moonstone-gemstone_.html
> 
> This site says you can but also says at the bottom not to do it too much as it can cause it to fade :/
> 
> *edit* I think this is a better site
> 
> https://www.essortment.com/crystal-care-care-cleanse-charge-crystals-57708.html

Very good link, thanks! x


----------



## JRscorpio8

Good morning! I wouldn't know anythinng about HSG- is that where they put the dye through your tubes?

I had a massive temp drop this morning- do you think that means I am ovulating right now?! I have a bit of EWCM but I have to go looking for it! I suppose I won't really know unless my temps go right up tomorrow. I hate this waiting game!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Morning! Yes it's an X ray where they put dye through your tubes, everything came back fine :) Wow, how strange after those higher temps! I know it's so confusing isn't it?! Just a waiting game now. As soon as I get my cross hairs though I'm stopping temping, it's too stressful watching it drop before AF or it staying high & you getting excited, only for :witch: to arrive! Good luck! x

p.s I can't wait for my moonstone to arrive! Getting very impatient!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Good Luck to you too! I have actually read threads about the HSG thing before- a lot of people who have had it done got pregnant straight after even if it didn't show up any blockages- maybe it clears out stuff that can't be seen on a scan or widens your tubes to make it easier for sperm/egg to get through??

This is my 1st month temping (I'm probably doing it all wrong lol and thats why my charts all over the place) so I will carry on right to the end of my cycle just to see how it goes x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I think the first few months of temping you need to do it all through so you understand your cycle. You get a bit bored of it after 7 months though lol. I didn't temp last cycle but hated not knowing how many dpo i was or how long my LP was so started up again. Yeah I've heard that too about HSG's, apparently something to do with the hairs in your fallopian tubes standing on end & helping the egg move along... So were you NTNP before as I see your ticker says you've been ttc a month & a bit? x


----------



## JRscorpio8

No this is only my 2nd month TTC. I took my last BCP 11th July and started straight away because I need to get pregnant in a 3 month window because of going to Uni. I O'd 18 days after last pill (so actually I guess it makes sense me O'ing on CD 18 this month) but obviously I wasn't successful. I really hope this is my month. I haven't got any problems that I know of and I had regular cycles (I was only on pill for 5 months and went on for my skin) but I just always had this bad feeling like I might find it difficult. Might be down to the fact I haven't always been that careful but have always been 'lucky' whereas all my friends got knocked up before we were 18 lol (I'm turning 26 in Oct). I'm trying to get the negative feelings away because I'm quite into all that hippy stuff and I don't want my own negative beliefs to get in the way of what I want!

(my ticker is counting from the day after my pill free week because I figured at the time I was still protected then so it didn't count)

Have you got any children? Have you got any known fertility problems?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see, so what happens if you don't get pg in the 3 month window??? Fingers crossed for you. Well I'm 30 and no children, it took us a long time to decide we were ready and also for me to persuade DH!! No fertility problems that I know about, HSG was clear, I have an appointment 21st Sept to discuss my blood test results & what will happen next. I think he'll either tell me to go away & keep trying for 6 months or he'll give me Clomid. I "seem" to ovulate fine but he did say last time the only thing that concerns him is that my cycles are a little on the long side at 34 days (though this still classed as normal) so I'm thinking Clomid to make me ov earlier. I have LP spotting for days before AF and if my progesterone levels come back fine then I'll need to ask what else he thinks it could be. DH has good sperm results so we know that's not a problem and I'm not overweight and don't smoke x


----------



## JRscorpio8

If I don't get preg in this 3 month window... then erm I don't know, I haven't really thought about it because I don't want to think about it loool!!! I'm tryna be optimistic! Thing is, now we have started TTC, I don't think I could stop. I think a baby is a blessing whether it is 'convenient' timing or not so I hope I do get preg quick because it will fit round stuff but if I don't I'll take a bfp anytime and just deal with it! 

It must be horrible for it not to be happening for so long but with no explaination although obviously it's good that there is nothing wrong with you. Maybe the moonstone will be the last little thing you need to get your BFP. I got everything crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thanks hun! I am glad now that it didn't happen right away for us as I don't think DH was *really* ready, or me I guess, and it's better financially for it to happen now. I believe in fate, though I do think life can be very cruel when people are not able to have children at all or it takes them YEARS....Yeah hopefully the moonstone will work! I have my fingers crossed. Hope you get your :bfp: asap hun!! :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So it looks I am ovulating today! Where is my moonstone?! :brat: Praying it comes any day now! x


----------



## katherinegrey

my moonstone just arrived!! yay! just before ovulation too! so pleased, hope it works :D


----------



## Clarebear336

I made this one for us ladies :D https://i.imgur.com/tcskK.gif


----------



## Starlee

Hi everyone, ive just bought a moonstone 2day, its just the stone tho does it matter? Ive put it inside my bra!! ha Ive also heard about rose quartz being good as well so i bought a bracelet. Think im about to ovulate 2day aswell. xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Mine's just a stone! I just carry it around with me all the time. xx


----------



## katherinegrey

mine's technically just a stone, jus because I wear it on my finger doesn't make a difference :)


----------



## aprilfooluk

Have just bought myself a beautiful moonstone pendant after reading this thread. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

Clarebear336 said:


> I made this one for us ladies :D https://i.imgur.com/tcskK.gif

That's lovely!


----------



## missy123

i bought my cousin a moonstone yesterday,she thinks im crazy but im trying to change her way of thinking so she can get her BFP quicker :happydance:


----------



## Geegees

Think i got a moon stone baby on the way!!! :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/720567-ic-help.html


----------



## loveacupcake

Geegees said:


> Think i got a moon stone baby on the way!!! :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/720567-ic-help.html

Looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I can clearly see it!!! Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:wohoo: YAY!!! I heart moonstones!! :) Congrats girl.


----------



## betty14

I see it too! Congrats!

My mum bought ms a moonstone and a Rose quartz, if I don't have pockets I put them in my bra! 

I also started metformin a month ago and..... Drumroll..... I had a pos opk yesterday for the first time in 16 mths!!!

X x x


----------



## katherinegrey

congratulations!!!!! YAY! Gives me so much hope when my moonstone came just today :D


----------



## Geegees

Brilliant betty14!! Onwards to your bfp!! :)


----------



## betty14

Geegees said:


> Brilliant betty14!! Onwards to your bfp!! :)

Thanks I sure do hope so :flower:

X x x


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi all!!!

6 months of ttc and I am IN! Just ordered my bracelet from tineytinytreasures.com and can't wait for it to arrive!! Should get there by Friday the latest which will b just in time for the big O , well as long as that happens this month:shrug:

Can't wait! I will keep you all posted!!! Good luck to all and congrats to all the BFP!!!! 

:hugs:

~Maria


----------



## jeoestreich

Geegees said:


> Think i got a moon stone baby on the way!!! :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/720567-ic-help.html

Fingers crossed for you!! (When you find out don't forget to update the September testing thread. We already have 2!)


----------



## greenpear

I'm in 2WW!!! Wearing my moon stone every day - never take it off....testing Sept 12! C'mon BFP!!!! :happydance:

To everyone else: wishing you GOOD LUCK!


----------



## greenpear

betty14 said:


> I see it too! Congrats!
> 
> My mum bought ms a moonstone and a Rose quartz, if I don't have pockets I put them in my bra!
> 
> I also started metformin a month ago and..... Drumroll..... I had a pos opk yesterday for the first time in 16 mths!!!
> 
> X x x

:wohoo: !!! This is great Betty! Lot's of BD and good luck! :D


----------



## jeoestreich

I have also been wearing my moonstone everyday. I put it on the day I got it. Ovulated two days earlier then I normally do, so hopefully that is a good sign. I am 7 dpo today.


----------



## greenpear

OOOhhh good luck and tons of :baby: :dust: jeoestreich! Hope we get our bfp's this cycle :flower:


----------



## jeoestreich

Lots of baby dust your way also! It have been a super long road for me and I just want my baby already. LOL


----------



## Lily7

omg........do we have another bfp? yay!!!! congrats!


----------



## Finallyright

I'm really interested in all of this! I think I'll be doing some jewelry shopping! 

Thanks girls!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls ivebeen away for far to long I'm so sorry! Just toilet you know I been wearing my cosmic poppy moonstone bracelet since it came about two weeks ago before that I wore the tumbled stone bracelet I wore with my ds1s pregnancy. 

Anywho yesterday I think I got a vvv faint ic positive. I've posted it in the gallery if you want to have a look and let me know what you think. I'm waiting to test again in a few hours if af doesn't show as I'm now late for af officially! 

There ismagic in the moonstone in sure of it!!! XxxX


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls ivebeen away for far to long I'm so sorry! Just toilet you know I been wearing my cosmic poppy moonstone bracelet since it came about two weeks ago before that I wore the tumbled stone bracelet I wore with my ds1s pregnancy. 

Anywho yesterday I think I got a vvv faint ic positive. I've posted it in the gallery if you want to have a look and let me know what you think. I'm waiting to test again in a few hours if af doesn't show as I'm now late for af officially! 

There ismagic in the moonstone in sure of it!!! XxxX


----------



## katherinegrey

omg another bfp! Congrats!


----------



## betty14

greenpear said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> I see it too! Congrats!
> 
> My mum bought ms a moonstone and a Rose quartz, if I don't have pockets I put them in my bra!
> 
> I also started metformin a month ago and..... Drumroll..... I had a pos opk yesterday for the first time in 16 mths!!!
> 
> X x x
> 
> :wohoo: !!! This is great Betty! Lot's of BD and good luck! :DClick to expand...

Thanks! And the same to you! :dust:


----------



## katherinegrey

even bigger believer in moonstone now, mine arrived yesterday, my opk turned positive today, earliest ever for me!!!


----------



## tankgirl

I just had my very first noticable EWCM (not for lack of looking in previous cycles) and I think this is a really good sign. I haven't taken my moonstone off since it arrived 2 weeks ago...I think I'm a believer!
:dust:


----------



## katherinegrey

it's converted me at any rate!!! :D so that's an opk bfp, let's see if I can get an actual bfp!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Do you ever get a really positive OPK and just sit there for a couple of seconds and let yourself pretend its a pregnancy test? lol I'm such a weirdo but it makes me happy!


----------



## katherinegrey

yes, i do! haha! I sit there thinking mannn, these lines would be awesome on a pregnancy test! lol!


----------



## JRscorpio8

lol well in roughly 14 days hopefully it will be real!!


----------



## katherinegrey

FX'ed :D


----------



## Lily7

Yay another potential bfp!!!

And congrats on your positive opk katherine! 

Xx


----------



## katherinegrey

thank you :D I'm extra thrilled as now I;ve found out I've got pcos and I'm still ovulating! :happydance:


----------



## airotciv

JRscorpio8 said:


> Do you ever get a really positive OPK and just sit there for a couple of seconds and let yourself pretend its a pregnancy test? lol I'm such a weirdo but it makes me happy!

YES! I thought I'd be the only one lol!! xxx


----------



## Lily7

Good for you! Get bd'ing and I hope you can catch that eggie! X


----------



## Dimples81

good luck ladies!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, here's the update on me! Got my moonstone and rose quartz bracelet on the day I O'd! have been wearing it ever since. On the card I received with it it said the rose quartz can help baby stick (not in those words, but pretty much) :) so I refuse to take it off unless I am showering as I don't want another MC! It has seemed to help with pms symptoms, my bb's have barely hurt this month which is wierd. Also, I tested last night and this morning and got very faint positives, so I don't want to take it off so she sticks! I had some spotting yesterday and the day before, which is very odd for me to just spot once a day and then nothing else. I'm hoping this is it! Good luck to all!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

hoping4girl said:


> Ok, here's the update on me! Got my moonstone and rose quartz bracelet on the day I O'd! have been wearing it ever since. On the card I received with it it said the rose quartz can help baby stick (not in those words, but pretty much) :) so I refuse to take it off unless I am showering as I don't want another MC! It has seemed to help with pms symptoms, my bb's have barely hurt this month which is wierd. Also, I tested last night and this morning and got very faint positives, so I don't want to take it off so she sticks! I had some spotting yesterday and the day before, which is very odd for me to just spot once a day and then nothing else. I'm hoping this is it! Good luck to all!!

I hadn't known about the rose quartz helping along a sticky bean, but I where one with my sun sign everyday anyway near my heart chakra. ...annnnd I got my bfp, so GOOD LUCK! SOunds like you might have yourself a baby in the making. :flower:


----------



## JRscorpio8

hoping4girl said:


> Ok, here's the update on me! Got my moonstone and rose quartz bracelet on the day I O'd! have been wearing it ever since. On the card I received with it it said the rose quartz can help baby stick (not in those words, but pretty much) :) so I refuse to take it off unless I am showering as I don't want another MC! It has seemed to help with pms symptoms, my bb's have barely hurt this month which is wierd. Also, I tested last night and this morning and got very faint positives, so I don't want to take it off so she sticks! I had some spotting yesterday and the day before, which is very odd for me to just spot once a day and then nothing else. I'm hoping this is it! Good luck to all!!

Congrats!!! sticky :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Mine was sent out yesterday....hope I get it soon...feels like forever since I ordered it!!!!
I hope it works. It gets a bit upsetting buying baby things and hiding them...then looking at them when im down. Very upsetting!


----------



## LunaRamona

Oooo so many moonstone ladies!!!

Congratulations to all who have had their BFP already and good luck to all who are waiting 

Fx and :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm engrossed by all this moonstone talk!! My hubbys probably wondering if I'm ever going to come downstairs! I want to order some but don't know for sure if it will be real!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

anklet work okay?


----------



## Peters Pooky

GdaneMom4now said:


> anklet work okay?

Try EE Designs on eBay honey xx


----------



## greenpear

hoping4girl said:


> Ok, here's the update on me! Got my moonstone and rose quartz bracelet on the day I O'd! have been wearing it ever since. On the card I received with it it said the rose quartz can help baby stick (not in those words, but pretty much) :) so I refuse to take it off unless I am showering as I don't want another MC! It has seemed to help with pms symptoms, my bb's have barely hurt this month which is wierd. Also, I tested last night and this morning and got very faint positives, so I don't want to take it off so she sticks! I had some spotting yesterday and the day before, which is very odd for me to just spot once a day and then nothing else. I'm hoping this is it! Good luck to all!!

Congrats!!! Best of luck to you dear :flower: :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.

Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?

Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay moonstone has been dispatched! :happydance: x


----------



## katherinegrey

glad to hear it mrspttc! I never take mine off! It's sooo pretty, and changes colour in different light! I ovulated the day I got mine too! Hope it gives me a bfp now though now :) Good luck x


----------



## katherinegrey

whoops, I meant looks different colours, it doesn't actually change! lol!


----------



## Lily7

Hi to all the new moonstone ttc'ers.......everyone needs to get the banner below added into their signatures!! xx


----------



## airotciv

I now have a moonstone ring, which I've had since the 18th August, but was too late for that cycle! Yesterday I bought a rose quartz bracelet! AND a friend sent me some fertility beads which are hanging above our bed lol!!! My husband thinks I've gone a bit loopy, but I WILL get my BFP this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am determined lol.

How do I add a banner to my signature?! xxx


----------



## paula181

Oooh think il have to get me some moonstone :dance:

Does it have to been a certain moonstone as theres sooo many varities :wacko: i like them all :haha:

xx


----------



## Lily7

airotciv said:


> I now have a moonstone ring, which I've had since the 18th August, but was too late for that cycle! Yesterday I bought a rose quartz bracelet! AND a friend sent me some fertility beads which are hanging above our bed lol!!! My husband thinks I've gone a bit loopy, but I WILL get my BFP this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am determined lol.
> 
> How do I add a banner to my signature?! xxx

I think you right click on it then save picture as, save it onto your comp then copy and paste it into your signature x


----------



## betty14

For any of you ladies wanting moonstone but don't have a massive budget or want jewelry... I literally have a little piece that my mum bought for me and I keep it in my bra :thumbup: I also have a piece of Rose quarts which i keep in there too :haha: 

I have had the stones about 2 weeks now and I ovulated for the first time in 16 mths!! (I'm also taking metformin but def fell the moonstone played it's role!!)

Congratulations on the new :bfp:'s 

X x x


----------



## airotciv

OK done that, has it worked? xxx

No, it hasn't worked... mmm...


----------



## paula181

Ive just bought a rose quartz and rainbow moonstone bracelet from Poppy Designs :dance::happydance:..........eeek i canna wait :)

xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.
> 
> Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x

My bracelet is but I weny overboard and bought a pendant too... I'm hoping to overdose ob moonstone :) But!!!! I had wicked Ov pains yesterday!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Lily7 said:


> Hi to all the new moonstone ttc'ers.......everyone needs to get the banner below added into their signatures!! xx

We need the actual img code for the signature... If you cut and paste it from your signature but leave a space somewhere so it doesn't just post the image :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So an anklet won't work? I work in a car shop and dont really or can't really wear much jewelry


----------



## betty14

GdaneMom4now said:


> So an anklet won't work? I work in a car shop and dont really or can't really wear much jewelry

Just get A stone and keep it in your pocket or in your bra :thumbup:

I don't see why an anklet wouldn't work tho so it's up to you Hun!

X x x


----------



## Peters Pooky

GdaneMom4now said:


> So an anklet won't work? I work in a car shop and dont really or can't really wear much jewelry

Any jewellery will work :) I was just saying EE Designs has real moonstone xx I purchased a gorgeous blue fire moonstone from her.


----------



## airotciv

Isn't it also good if you love the moonstone? I love my moonstone ring to bits and desperately want the matching studs, which if I have any money left at the end of September for, I will buy! My ring was quite expensive £40 and my rose quartz bracelet was £2 lol, but I really love them both and this morning after having slept a night with both on, I woke up feeling really positive! Don't know if that's cos I also knew I was getting another psychic reading :s lol. Then the psychic reading was so good and weirdly accurate that it freaked me out but made me even more hopeful and really, really excited lol!!! Anyway what I was trying to get at was that I don't see why an anklet wouldn't work - if you love it :) xxx


----------



## airotciv

Peters Pooky said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.
> 
> Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x
> 
> My bracelet is but I weny overboard and bought a pendant too... I'm hoping to overdose ob moonstone :) But!!!! I had wicked Ov pains yesterday!Click to expand...

Who knew pains could be so exciting????????????? Lol!!! xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thinking about moonstone helped lol! peaked on cbfm first time ever this early! Omg! Could new clomid and metformin but....ya know....


----------



## Peters Pooky

airotciv said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.
> 
> Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x
> 
> My bracelet is but I weny overboard and bought a pendant too... I'm hoping to overdose ob moonstone :) But!!!! I had wicked Ov pains yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew pains could be so exciting????????????? Lol!!! xxxClick to expand...

I know! I was like "What's this..... Oooooo!" And got insanely excited! My work colleague was looking at me like I was bonkers! (I know I am so it's ok :) )


----------



## airotciv

Peters Pooky said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.
> 
> Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x
> 
> My bracelet is but I weny overboard and bought a pendant too... I'm hoping to overdose ob moonstone :) But!!!! I had wicked Ov pains yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew pains could be so exciting????????????? Lol!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I was like "What's this..... Oooooo!" And got insanely excited! My work colleague was looking at me like I was bonkers! (I know I am so it's ok :) )Click to expand...

Well, what with 6 psychic readings, a moonstone ring, a rose quartz bracelet and fertility beads hanging over our bed, hubby is beginning to think I've lost it completely :haha: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: but I don't care cos when it works and I get my BFP in 3 weeks time, he will be eating his words :rofl: lol xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Just a disclosure also, sorry if I have random words popping in there, my phone is not so smart and I don't catch it!


----------



## Lily7

Ah thank you peterspooky, I will do that when I get home from work as I am on my phone now

Congrats on the peak gdanemom4now and I am the same with my phone, it thinks its smart and throws in random words! Lol


----------



## Peters Pooky

My phone does the same thing! Smartphones my butt!


----------



## MrsPTTC

paula181 said:


> Ive just bought a rose quartz and rainbow moonstone bracelet from Poppy Designs :dance::happydance:..........eeek i canna wait :)
> 
> xx

That's the one I'm waiting for Paula, it looks so pretty! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Peters Pooky said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :dance: and welcome to the new ladies :hi:.
> 
> Peters Pooky, I thought your moonstone was from Cosmic Poppy?
> 
> Well I'm 3dpo & still waiting on my moonstone, hope it comes soon. ive just hit the year mark today :cry: x
> 
> My bracelet is but I weny overboard and bought a pendant too... I'm hoping to overdose ob moonstone :) But!!!! I had wicked Ov pains yesterday!Click to expand...

Ah I see! hopefully my bracelet will arrive tomorrow! Cannot wait!! :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

katherinegrey said:


> glad to hear it mrspttc! I never take mine off! It's sooo pretty, and changes colour in different light! I ovulated the day I got mine too! Hope it gives me a bfp now though now :) Good luck x

Thank you hun, good luck to you too :dust: x


----------



## hoping4girl

I couldn't help poas this morning... :blush: and it was a little bit darker than the other two I peed on so thats exciting but I'm still cautious..I want it to be super dark!! I'm gonna bake some cookies this morning to help me feel better :winkwink: cuz chocolate helps everything!! (except my waistline) :haha:


----------



## SockriTease

I caved in too. I love the earrings and ring I have, but I ordered a fertility HOPE bracelet from Tineytinetreasures. Can't wait to get it. :yipee:


----------



## Lily7

https://i.imgur.com/E3Sqc.gif

try that girls x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Works :)


----------



## Lily7

yay!!!!! finally lol

okay everyone.......get adding to your signature x


----------



## JRscorpio8

I can't do it :cry:


----------



## SockriTease

Didn't get it to work for me either :dohh:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hmmm... let me try something


----------



## Peters Pooky

Try this... but take the spaces out from either side of the 

[IMG] [url]https://i.imgur.com/E3Sqc.gif[/url]


----------



## Lily7

hope it works :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

Lily7 said:


> hope it works :)

It should :) I tested it first


----------



## SockriTease

Worked for me!!! Thanks!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Welcome :) Thanks for making it Lily7!


----------



## Lily7

yay! thanks for sorting it peters pooky! :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

No Worries :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

Wooohoooo!!! cheers x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo my bracelet came!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: That has really made my day after a crappy last few days at work. It's come just in time for (potential) implantation. It's so beautiful, I have a cute turtle charm on it too and she's sent extra elastic in case it starts to wear (if you remember I asked for elasticated rather than wire and clasp) I just love it. I've also got a healing bracelet with Hematite to help my sleepless nights. FX'd for us all ladies! :D x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Woohoo! Yay! This is exciting! xx


----------



## Now.N.4eva

Thanks For the signature!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes thank you Lily for the sigi & Peters Pooky for fixing it! X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Gotta make room in my siggy for this!


----------



## tankgirl

Thanks for the signature guys :)
Love it! Now, fingers crossed for us all that these moonstones work their magic! [-o&lt;
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lily7

no problem girls! bring on the moonstone bumps! lol


----------



## c814

Im still here and wearing my bracelet, hoping it helps me ovulate earlier than the last two cycles as they have been rather long after my mmc. 

Ill add the ticker to my signature now! Yey


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies! I keep going back to older posts but I cannot find the website(s) that some of you used to get moonstone bracelets. I have a beautiful necklace that I wear, but a bracelet is easy to put on everyday no matter the outfit. So if some of you do not mind, please share where you ordered your bracelets!


----------



## Peters Pooky

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BES-Fertility-Protection-Health-Bracelet-Pick-Gemtones-/250784873710?var=

That's where I got mine :)


----------



## SockriTease

I got my bracelet from tineytinytreasure website. She has a nice selection.


----------



## Stinas

I hope I get mine soon!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

no sticky baby for me :cry: hopefully next time!


----------



## paula181

hoping4girl said:


> no sticky baby for me :cry: hopefully next time!

Im so sorry :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

hoping4girl said:


> no sticky baby for me :cry: hopefully next time!

Aw hun how awful, I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm sorry hoping4girl....:dust: for next time


----------



## airotciv

Signature worked, yay :) xxx


----------



## Lily7

so sorry hoping4girl :(


----------



## gigglebox

hiya again ladies! Just checking in and seeing how you are all coming along :hugs: so who got knocked up?! lol

Hoping4girl--I am SO very sorry! :hugs: I hope you are OK and the next one happens quickly and is super sticky! I just read your signature and I have to praise you for how strong you are to have gone through all that and to keep on keeping on! You are amazing.


----------



## Stinas

hoping4girl - Im sorry....tons of babydust for next cycle!


----------



## greenpear

hoping4girl said:


> no sticky baby for me :cry: hopefully next time!

:hugs: I'm sorry dear! Hope next cycle will be a sticky one :dust:


----------



## greenpear

I got my moonstone siggy too!

~ Thanks Peter's Pooky for providing the link!


----------



## wilsons228

Hi all-
I got my moonstone for this cycle a few weeks ago from this site...she does great work :) I <3 Etsy!
Hoping it works for me this cycle!

https://www.etsy.com/people/TheFertileGarden?ref=af_circ_team


----------



## caity86

so sorry hoping4girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emz1200

So sorry hoping4girl :hugs:

I've finally got the siggy to work so thanks so much for the link :thumbup:

Been wearing my moonstone necklace & ring since just before i O'd & now i'm 13dpo so fingers crossed.


----------



## katherinegrey

so sorry hoping4girl :hugs: Hope you get a sticky bean next time :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why do I always do this to myself? I always order stuff on line on the friday before a holiday weekend so it takes forever to get here!! I'm a moron. Hopefullymoonstone will be here within a few days!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No crosshairs on ff yet I think because of all the temps I discarded when I had a fever. But I think I'm like 3dpo or 4dpo. I'm wearing my green aventurine in the mean time of waiting for my moonstone. Figured a little luck won't hurt!


----------



## betty14

Gdanemom, what does green aventurine do? 

X x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mostly for luck I heard...and happiness


----------



## betty14

aww lovely, well i hope it brongs you luck :flower:

x x x


----------



## ilysilly

I have a rainbow moonstone ring that I ADORE. I wear it 24/7. Hopefully it'll help. :shrug:


----------



## katherinegrey

gdanemom4now, I'd definitely say you ov'd looking at your chart, good luck :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mostly for luck I heard...and happiness

Hey love, I took a look at your chart, and I would say you definitely O'd on the 16th. You're right that you prob don't have crosshairs because of the missing temps, but the rise after the dip makes me think you did. AND you BD'd then, so woooohoooo! :happydance: FX. Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am testing tomorrow. Hopefully my moonstone worked.


----------



## greenpear

Good Luck jeoestreich! :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!


----------



## lysh

jeoestreich said:


> I am testing tomorrow. Hopefully my moonstone worked.

Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

jeoestreich said:


> I am testing tomorrow. Hopefully my moonstone worked.

:dust: Good luck!!!

I hate no mail holidays!!! I am STILL waiting for my moonstone!!! I hope it makes me O earlier! I hear there is a full moon the 13th? If not...do you just charge it by washing it with sea salt?


----------



## jeoestreich

I cleansed mine with just washing it with water. I charged it using incense, hold my moonstone in the smoke. I am also going to charge it in the full moon, I believe it is the 12. My moonstone help me O two day earlier than normal.


----------



## lysh

Stinas said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I am testing tomorrow. Hopefully my moonstone worked.
> 
> :dust: Good luck!!!
> 
> I hate no mail holidays!!! I am STILL waiting for my moonstone!!! I hope it makes me O earlier! I hear there is a full moon the 13th? If not...do you just charge it by washing it with sea salt?Click to expand...

 Using sea salt is fine....you can do that for now to cleanse it and then put it on the windowsill where the full moon rays will touch it. I do not always do that, but if you wanted some extra energy added into the stone it does not hurt, especially for this purpose
The moon has always been associated with women, the Goddess, and our cycles so it is only fitting to have the full moon lend some energy towards ttc! You can also burn sage around the stone and if you know reiki, you can also cleanse/charge it that way.
I think one of the most important steps after you cleanse/charge the stone is to put your intentions into the stone. Hold the stone in your hands and express your desires! You can hold it against your heart if you wanted or if you pray, you can hold it as if you are praying. It is a good idea to do this once and a while (recharge and put your intentions into the stone).
:flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Full moon on he 12th ladies! Cleanse by sprinkling it with salt and water. Put a clear bowl of water out in the moonlight along with your stone on the 11th before you go to bed. You wnt it to be out for the appex, which begins at midnight. Keep it overnight and you are good! I usually drink a bit of the moon water in the morning and then keep it on my dresser and rub a bit on my belly until it's gone. 

GL! Thinking of everyone. :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I only cleansed mine in running water (ie under the tap!) so I'll definitely try this!


----------



## paula181

Can anyone recommend a place to buy a moonstone bracelet?? The person i was getting one has taken everything off ebay so not sure whats happening there :shrug:

xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

paula181 said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to buy a moonstone bracelet?? The person i was getting one has taken everything off ebay so not sure whats happening there :shrug:
> 
> xx

Go a couple pages back on this thread...there are lots if links


----------



## paula181

Thankyou i will do :flower:

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

paula181 said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to buy a moonstone bracelet?? The person i was getting one has taken everything off ebay so not sure whats happening there :shrug:
> 
> xx

Paula was it Cosmic Poppy you were going to order from? If so, I got mine from her and would highly recommend. I've logged onto ebay and checked my purchase history and a message came up saying she's away until 6th September - I assume on holiday. It does say you can watch things though for when she's back x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Actually just realised it's the 6th today. So maybe tomorrow she'll update her ebay shop :shrug: x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck ya!! My moonstone came today!! I've been wearing my green aventurine and I've read it's supposed to help with happiness and luck...I've been in a lot better mood and I seem lucky too...especially when my moonstone came way earlier than expected with the holiday weekend! I cleansed it with water and salt for now, and then I'm going to do it on the full moon...I hope it works... I'm 4/5dpo right now...leaving to go get my day 21 bloods checked!


----------



## hoping4girl

good luck ladies! my moonstone seems to be making my period a lot better....hoping they make me sticky!! :)


----------



## missy123

im definitely more relaxed since i got mine x :coffee:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My progesterone was only 7.6 she said I didn't ovulate so I am doubling clomid next cycle. :( but my chart had a temp shift and I had a peak on my clearblue fertility monitor....?


----------



## Peters Pooky

When is that bloodwork from? Before or after the moonstone? Maybe the moonstone is already helping??? Fx'd! xx


----------



## betty14

Were the bloods taken 7 days after ov? They need to be so the results are accurate!

X x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ii think I ovulated cd16 or 17 so no. they were taken cd21 and I just read this... 
https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels

I took it in the afternoon right after I ate lunch


----------



## betty14

I would say trust your cbfm because if you ate and it was only 4-5 DPO then that's likely the reason it was low!!

Chin up Hun

X x x


----------



## missy123

Im having a weird af i wonder if the moonstone is the cause..i usually have a light period only two days long but now Im on say 3 and there is no sign of it easing off..is bright red and heavy.maybe its a good clearing out?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

missy123 said:


> Im having a weird af i wonder if the moonstone is the cause..i usually have a light period only two days long but now Im on say 3 and there is no sign of it easing off..is bright red and heavy.maybe its a good clearing out?

When I first used the moonstone, I had a severe bleeding/clearing out and that made room for baby next month. :flower:


----------



## missy123

HoldOn2Hope said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a weird af i wonder if the moonstone is the cause..i usually have a light period only two days long but now Im on say 3 and there is no sign of it easing off..is bright red and heavy.maybe its a good clearing out?
> 
> When I first used the moonstone, I had a severe bleeding/clearing out and that made room for baby next month. :flower:Click to expand...

oh please god 

:cloud9:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I dont know it might have been too early... 4 or 5dpo right after I ate lunch https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels after reading this eating can affect it


----------



## paula181

HoldOn2Hope said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a weird af i wonder if the moonstone is the cause..i usually have a light period only two days long but now Im on say 3 and there is no sign of it easing off..is bright red and heavy.maybe its a good clearing out?
> 
> When I first used the moonstone, I had a severe bleeding/clearing out and that made room for baby next month. :flower:Click to expand...

Oooh really cos i had this last month. I had to take tabs to stop the bleed.....i hope this is the case for me too :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

MrsPTTC said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to buy a moonstone bracelet?? The person i was getting one has taken everything off ebay so not sure whats happening there :shrug:
> 
> xx
> 
> Paula was it Cosmic Poppy you were going to order from? If so, I got mine from her and would highly recommend. I've logged onto ebay and checked my purchase history and a message came up saying she's away until 6th September - I assume on holiday. It does say you can watch things though for when she's back xClick to expand...

:hi: yes it was with cosmic poppy. I was gutted when i thought she had stopped doing them cos they look amazing! But i emailed her and she said it will be with me in 10 days ::happydance:

Which one did you order?? I ordered the rainbow moonstone with rose quartz :dance:

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah me too Paula, its gorgeous, you'll be over the moon with it lol x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm posting this everywhere because I need help!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...should-we-take-legal-action.html#post12705496

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dimples81

does anyone have any moonstone in it's unaltered form instead of jewelry? what does it look like? I have found an odd bit of crystal in my bag from years ago and want to see what moonstones people have and if this is moonstone?


----------



## betty14

Dimples I carry a small stone in my bra, I'll take a pic and upload it later when I'm home on the pc! 

X x x


----------



## foquita

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive from etsy, getting impatient!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Dimples81 said:


> does anyone have any moonstone in it's unaltered form instead of jewelry? what does it look like? I have found an odd bit of crystal in my bag from years ago and want to see what moonstones people have and if this is moonstone?

I have bits of moonstone as well as my necklace which is a chain of fresh cut natural moonstone (not rainbow). https://www.newagesensations.com.au/ecommerce/index.php?cPath=60&osCsid=yuwwawlb 

Look at that link and the tumbled moonstone. That's more like what my pieces look like. :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Dimples81 said:


> does anyone have any moonstone in it's unaltered form instead of jewelry? what does it look like? I have found an odd bit of crystal in my bag from years ago and want to see what moonstones people have and if this is moonstone?

here is the piece of moonstone i keep in my bra :thumbup: if you look at it in the light it shimmers blue and s very pretty!

hope this helps you :thumbup:



x x x


----------



## ragdoll

I have always been a big crystal fan, have been for years.
So I finally got a moonstone for myself.

I made my best friend a Chakra set with moonstone in it and she became PG after years of trying, so fingers crossed it works for me


----------



## Dimples81

betty14 said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have any moonstone in it's unaltered form instead of jewelry? what does it look like? I have found an odd bit of crystal in my bag from years ago and want to see what moonstones people have and if this is moonstone?
> 
> here is the piece of moonstone i keep in my bra :thumbup: if you look at it in the light it shimmers blue and s very pretty!
> 
> hope this helps you :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 262456
> 
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

it really does thanku girls. How strange is this? i have been following this thread since i joined this place and thought to myself "i'm definately trying moonstone when it is my time". I've always been interested in crystals and have moonstone jewelry even though i didn't know what it was used for.

i knocked my suitcase off the spare bed and a piece of moonstone fell out! i've used it dozens of times and this has never happened before, i was given a whole load of crystals three years ago by my pagan mother and yet this piece of moonstone has stayed hidden all that time! i think it's magic


----------



## loveacupcake

So this last cycle I wore moonstone stud earrings that I charged in the last full moon... got my BFP! I think there really is something to all this moonstone business.


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats!!! Another moonstone :bfp: HnH9mos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Now.N.4eva

Congrats !!! That is so exciting :happydance::happydance: come on more moonstone Babies


----------



## betty14

Glad I could help dimples and I think that moonstone is trying to tell you something!! 

Gl hope you join the moonstone bfp club soon!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

loveacupcake said:


> So this last cycle I wore moonstone stud earrings that I charged in the last full moon... got my BFP! I think there really is something to all this moonstone business.

Massive congrats!! H&H 9mths

Yay for moonstone babies!! 
X x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck ya! Gives me hope for my "maybe" ovulation and"maybe" implantion dip...ff doesn't want to give me cross hairs so I overrode it., can't wait to see my temp tomorrow. 

Congrats!

Someone should start a count or something with how many got bfp with moonstone


----------



## katherinegrey

I agree with the count thing, there are so many pages though it'll be sooo difficult! Hoping I can be added to that, testing tomorrow or saturday (probably both knowing me!) lol!


----------



## Tinkletap

Hello girlies!!

Just stumbled across this thread, and read all 56 pages!!! Actually, half way through I got up to hunt out my rose quartz bracelet (which I am now wearing). I have been ttc for over 4 yrs now, have pcos and am on my 2nd cycle of clomid. I seriously can not wait to buy a moonstone something!! I feel so positive about this. I've lost count of the number of bfp's in this thread, it's amazing!! Thank you for educating me, and good luck to all xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hi ladies! 

Great idea on keeping track of our moonstone babies! I started to edit the first post I created to add. I just went through and looked at the statuses to see if they said Pregnant or Expecting. If anyone needs to be added, just let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I got my moonstone bracelet today! it has moonstone, Rose quartz, green aventurine and a red one which I'm not sure of. going to cleanse it in running water tonight then do it in the light of the full moon on the 12th :)


----------



## loveacupcake

foquita said:


> I got my moonstone bracelet today! it has moonstone, Rose quartz, green aventurine and a red one which I'm not sure of. going to cleanse it in running water tonight then do it in the light of the full moon on the 12th :)

Could be carnelian? I forgot to mention I also wore an old rose quartz pendant I had. Just set the earrings and necklace out in a little dish with water during the full moon.

I actually like my earrings so much I want to buy another pair in a different stone. I like tiny studs and these are 4mm.


----------



## foquita

loveacupcake said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I got my moonstone bracelet today! it has moonstone, Rose quartz, green aventurine and a red one which I'm not sure of. going to cleanse it in running water tonight then do it in the light of the full moon on the 12th :)
> 
> Could be carnelian? I forgot to mention I also wore an old rose quartz pendant I had. Just set the earrings and necklace out in a little dish with water during the full moon.
> 
> I actually like my earrings so much I want to buy another pair in a different stone. I like tiny studs and these are 4mm.Click to expand...

probably, i'll have to check :) 

i wonder if it was the rose quartz that helped you get your bfp! i must say, i have high hopes of this bracelet :p


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome newbies :hi: and CONGRATULATIONS Loveacupcake! :happydance: Thank you Holdon2hope for updating the BFP's! X


----------



## Starlee

Hi ive been following this thread, and like Tinkletap have read all through it. Last tues went to our local angel shop and bought a moonstone and rosequartz tumble stone and have been wearing them every day in my bra and also bought a rosequatrz bracelet. Im soo hpoing 4 a BFP + on monday, i feel different this cycle. Ive had two miscarriages 1 in nov last yr and 1 in march this yr. So praying for a sticky little bean. xx


----------



## emz1200

I've been wearing my moonstone ring for about 2 weeks now but sadly AF arrived yesterday but i don't seem to be getting the usual AF pains so maybe it's helping with that. 
I'll be charging it in the full moon this month as i missed last month so fingers crossed that we'll get our BFP this month.
Congrats to all the moonstone BFP's so far :happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats loveacupcake!!!

Brilliant idea to do a count!!

Good luck katherine, update u asap

x


----------



## betty14

Just bought a tumbled moonstone bracelet :happydance:

So now I have a moonstone and a moonstone bracelet and a Rose quartz and a Rose quartz bracelet!!! 

X x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy crap....did I have an implantation dip?


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congratulations loveacupcake

xx


----------



## paula181

GdaneMom4now said:


> Holy crap....did I have an implantation dip?

It looks like it to me :happydance:

xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

GdaneMom4now said:


> Holy crap....did I have an implantation dip?

Most definitely looks like it! xxxxx


----------



## loveacupcake

GdaneMom4now said:


> Holy crap....did I have an implantation dip?

Woah man! That looks really good! :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> Holy crap....did I have an implantation dip?

Holy crap! What a dip! I am so anxious for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

loveacupcake, CONGRATS! So exciting! I added you to the first page BFPs. :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hey Ladies, 

Just thought I would post that Cosmic Poppy has new designs! Some of them are really pretty! Might have to get another bracelet!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Good afternoon/evening ladies! Just wanted to update you al teh we seem to have SEVEN :bfp: !!! That's amazing if you ask me. :dance: I started this thread on June 24, began to mc 2 days later, and then we got our :bfp: on July 24. The thread is has been in existence then for only 2 1/2 months, and we have 7! 

Keep up the moonstone work ladies! Fingers crossed you'll all be on the moonstone mama list soon. :flower:


----------



## loveacupcake

Wow 7 BFPs that is fantastic! I think we have a really great thing going on here ladies!


----------



## betty14

wow that is amazing....i hope to join the line up soon :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## chiapso

hi ladies i bought moonstone and this is my first ovulation after miscarriage! I hope i get my bfp


----------



## GdaneMom4now

chiapso said:


> hi ladies i bought moonstone and this is my first ovulation after miscarriage! I hope i get my bfp

Good luck and :dust:!! Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Now.N.4eva

OMG!! 7 Moonstone babies that is so fantastic. :happydance::happydance:
Thank you HoldOn2Hope for this wonderful:thumbup: thread hopefully I an be added to the list soon


----------



## lysh

Just a reminder...on East coast U.S. and there is a full moon tonight! (For those who want to charge their stones with the full moon rays!)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So when is the full moon in the midwest USA? Should I charge it in the middle of my tww right after I think i got an implantation dip or leave it?


----------



## Now.N.4eva

lysh said:


> Just a reminder...on East coast U.S. and there is a full moon tonight! (For those who want to charge their stones with the full moon rays!)

Thanks hun missed the last one:thumbup: Found my bracelet the day after the full moon:dohh:

Oh and do i sit it in plain water or salt water ???


----------



## jeoestreich

GdaneMom4now said:


> So when is the full moon in the midwest USA? Should I charge it in the middle of my tww right after I think i got an implantation dip or leave it?

It is on Monday, the 12th.


----------



## greenpear

Awesome! :happydance: hopefully it will be my turn soon :D !


----------



## Stinas

I am STILL waiting for my moonstone! I feel like I ordered it a million years ago!!!
I did get a +OPK super early today...CD13....I normally get it on CD20. hmmm


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm waiting to test monday, can't wait to see if my moonstone worked this cycle!!


----------



## foquita

katherinegrey said:


> I'm waiting to test monday, can't wait to see if my moonstone worked this cycle!!

your chart looks fantastic! :happydance: it's like an example picture from a book or something, just so neat and perfect! :haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Make that 8!! Ive been wearing my fertility bracelet for about 5 weeks!!


----------



## lysh

lysh said:


> Just a reminder...on East coast U.S. and there is a full moon tonight! (For those who want to charge their stones with the full moon rays!)

This is what I get for writing when I am overtired!!!! Full moon is the 12th. I looked at the wrong year lol. And it does not matter where we are....the moon phases are the same, just at a different time obviously. 

Hope I did not throw anyone off!!!! 

I will be laying my necklace out!


----------



## airotciv

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Make that 8!! Ive been wearing my fertility bracelet for about 5 weeks!!

Yay, congratulations :) xxx


----------



## katherinegrey

foquita said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to test monday, can't wait to see if my moonstone worked this cycle!!
> 
> your chart looks fantastic! :happydance: it's like an example picture from a book or something, just so neat and perfect! :haha:Click to expand...

 Thank you! I'm hoping it's a good sign! I know it's not definite I'm pregnant though, hoping I am though!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

lysh said:


> lysh said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder...on East coast U.S. and there is a full moon tonight! (For those who want to charge their stones with the full moon rays!)
> 
> This is what I get for writing when I am overtired!!!! Full moon is the 12th. I looked at the wrong year lol. And it does not matter where we are....the moon phases are the same, just at a different time obviously.
> 
> Hope I did not throw anyone off!!!!
> 
> I will be laying my necklace out!Click to expand...

I was wondering...lol I'm like how come I never knew this?. No worries. Congrats to the new bfp! Hopefully we will get a few more in the next few days! My temp was up again! :) good luck kathrine looking good!


----------



## Now.N.4eva

No worries, but i was looking for it last night when i was out.:haha: Congrats on moon :baby:#8 :happydance::happydance: lets keep them coming Ladies!!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

Now.N.4eva said:


> lysh said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder...on East coast U.S. and there is a full moon tonight! (For those who want to charge their stones with the full moon rays!)
> 
> Thanks hun missed the last one:thumbup: Found my bracelet the day after the full moon:dohh:
> 
> Oh and do i sit it in plain water or salt water ???Click to expand...


PLEASE DON'T CLEANSE IN SALT WATER!!!!!
I hope nobody minds me joining up to answer this. I just heard I've been mentioned and wanted a nosey. I am just a bit worried that you are all going to go and damage your moonstones!

Crystal cleansing can be done several ways. I cleanse my moonstones in boiled and cooled water before I use them to make bracelets. I keep my moonstones with hematite to charge them. I would advise you to simply charge them in moonlight.

There are many ways to cleanse various crystals, but moonstone should never be left in sunlight or salt water. Below are a number of ways to cleanse moonstone, they do not need to be soaked in water at all as there are other ways;

Place your crystal to be charged in a bowl of tumbled hematite stones or tumbled quartz crystal.

Run your crystal under room temperature or luke warm water. Stones can be held in running water. The stones can be left in the rain or held in a creek or water can be poured over them. Use only bottled spring water, rain water or boiled water unless it is a natural spring, creek or river. 

Smudging; use sage, sweatgrass, frankincense or cedar to smudge the stone. Allow the stone to rest for several hours afterwards. Stones can be passed in the smoke of sandalwood incense or the smoke of a sage smudge stick.

Cleansing in moonlight; Place your stone in the full moon light. This of course can't be done at any time and should only be done during the single night of the full moon. Stones should be put where the moonlight of the full moon will fall on them. This is especially good for moon based rituals. It is best for the stones to be outside, as glass will deflect some light, but the stones may be placed in a window.

Cleaning as opposed to cleansing; Moonstone jewellery can be cleaned in warm water with a mild detergent and a soft brush. Though caution should be taken if the stones are on a braclet containing metal. If you really want to clean a bracelet, I would do it with a damp cloth, so as not to affect the metal. As with most gemstones, Moonstone should be kept away from exposure to excessive heat and household chemicals, which can cause the stone to erode or cause colour change. Moonstone jewellerry should be stored separately, or away from other jewelry items in a fabric-lined box so as to avoid chipping, cracking, and scratching.

Good luck ladies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for many more gemstone babies!!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

Thanks Pooky.
I've joined up to make sure you ladies don't abuse your moonstones!!!! Hope nobody minds me doing that! :winkwink:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Poppy Moon said:


> Thanks Pooky.
> I've joined up to make sure you ladies don't abuse your moonstones!!!! Hope nobody minds me doing that! :winkwink:

I don't mind and I'm sure we all appreciate your expertise! 

And I'm not sure why you're thanking me but you're welcome? lol :)


----------



## loveacupcake

Thank you Poppy Moon for the cleansing tips. I just set mine in a bowl under the full moon last month and it did the trick.


----------



## paula181

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Make that 8!! Ive been wearing my fertility bracelet for about 5 weeks!!

:happydance: congratulations

xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Should I set mine under the full moon when I test two days later?


----------



## betty14

Thanks for the info poppy :thumbup: my sister is a pagan and she is going to clense mine and do some rituals with me with them!

X x x


----------



## betty14

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Make that 8!! Ive been wearing my fertility bracelet for about 5 weeks!!

CongratulTions!! Healthy and happy 9 mths! 

X x x


----------



## Poppy Moon

Peters Pooky said:


> Poppy Moon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pooky.
> I've joined up to make sure you ladies don't abuse your moonstones!!!! Hope nobody minds me doing that! :winkwink:
> 
> I don't mind and I'm sure we all appreciate your expertise!
> 
> And I'm not sure why you're thanking me but you're welcome? lol :)Click to expand...

 

Sorry, for the confusion, honey. Yes, it is Cosmic Poppy, but I couldn't use that name. I meant to thank you in response to you posting the link to my fertility bracelets, but I somehow put it as a seperate post. :wacko:
I'm quite happy to answer anybody's questions about other fertility boosting and protective gemstones. I'm trying my new rainbow moonstone out on my buddy, who has been trying for ages, I've given her 3 weeks, so I'll keep you posted!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Poppy Moon

loveacupcake said:


> Thank you Poppy Moon for the cleansing tips. I just set mine in a bowl under the full moon last month and it did the trick.

Then you are proof. No washing needed. Congratulations, honey!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

GdaneMom4now said:


> Should I set mine under the full moon when I test two days later?

Yeah. Just don't lie it on salt or in salt water. If you have any hematite or crystal quartz, they are thought to charge it and amplify it's powers. Ohhh...I'm getting ideas!!!!


----------



## airotciv

Do you have to charge your moonstone? The full moon is in 2 days but I will be on CD21 then and have already ovulated and am worried about taking my moonstone ring off between now and possible implantation/a BFP??? xxx


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the new bfp!!!!


----------



## supernoodles

WOW is all I can say. I have read each and every wonderful post in this thread and I am so excited. I can't believe all the BFP's!! Congratulations ladies. :happydance::happydance:


I have been TTC now for 11 months, I've had 2 losses, 1 ectopic and a chemical last cycle. I am 100% going to get some moonstone tomorrow after work so that I can put it out in the full moon to charge. I know I will have missed the apex but hopefully the remainder of the full moon will be good enough. I also read that you can put the moonstone in your water bottle and that it's vibrating properties permeate the water (if that makes sense) So I shall be buying a small one to place in my water bottle to drink whilst at work. 

I'm on CD6 and I usually ov about CD19 so a little while to go yet. I'm also using the power of attraction too, so feeling extra excited this cycle...
Woooohoooooooooo

:dust:


----------



## Stinas

I dont think I am going to get my bracelet in time for the full moon :cry:
Does it matter if it gets charged the next month? Can I still wear it when I get it?


----------



## Dimples81

Stinas said:


> I dont think I am going to get my bracelet in time for the full moon :cry:
> Does it matter if it gets charged the next month? Can I still wear it when I get it?

i think you can charge it in other ways, for example cleansing it then putting the power of your intentions into it. Full moons are good but i shouldn't think they are the only way to charge things.

Just as an aside, i was always told that doing it under the light of the full moon outside added extra fertility power, so if anyone wants to try that it will probably be the last full moon for awhile where you wont freeze ur bits off! :winkwink:


----------



## Poppy Moon

Stinas said:


> I dont think I am going to get my bracelet in time for the full moon :cry:
> Does it matter if it gets charged the next month? Can I still wear it when I get it?

In short, yes, you can just wear it! But I would advise you to do what you feel is best for you. Personally, I do not feel you need to have your crystal with you 24 hours a day, but I think your own personal belief is a major factor here. If you wish to charge it, I think your best bet is to place it on the windowsill in the same room you are sleeping in.
Although I have always had an interest in paganism and gemstones, these days I am a bit more practical and less magical. I find myself steering towards indisputable science in my old age (I'm 34, with a 4 year old and an inherited 17 year old). Don't get me wrong, I guess there is still a great deal of the hippyish pagan about me, but I've also lived in the Far East for a few years and picked up some thoughts there. As someone who makes fertility bracelets for a living, I speak with women wishing to conceive from all walks of life from all over the world in my work, some superstitious, some less so, so I feel I have something to add here. These are just my own personal feelings, but I think this line is open to everyone, from those who may steer towards magic, prayer, religion or ritual to those that need factual evidence. I do hope it helps and my presence in this forum doesn't come across as invasive or self-promoting.
We accept that a quartz clock runs more accurately than the best mechanical clocks & it's a fact that the energetic and physical properties of gemstones are used in laser equipment and computers, yet people remain sceptical that the energy given out by gemstones can have a therapeutic affect on the body. Ancient and modern cultures worldwide have used gemstones for healing and women have been using fertility bracelets for thousands of years; there are even references to them in the Bible. However the use of gemstones pre-dates the major religions of today. Recently, healing jewellery has gained in popularity and you have probably seen healing hematite bracelets & copper bracelets in your local pharmacy, whilst scientists recognise that the analgesic properties of amber can alleviate teething pain when worn against the skin! Even respected physicists have said that when light enters these stones and its wavelength is changed by the stone, the changed-wavelength light enters the skin and interacts with blood. Since different stones have different colors, light's wavelength changes differently for different stones & consequently effects health in various ways. Therefore, I would worry about wearing your moonstone without charging it too much. Do what you feel comfortable with; that's the important part if you ask me.
Simply being around them increases your exposure to the powerful earth energies each stones is believed to posses. That said, wearing them close to your body so that gemstone have an opportunity to touch your skin is believed to be most beneficial. Fancy a night sleeping with your curtains open? You'd be covering all bases then! LOL
Forget pagan ritual for just a second and lets look at yet another school of thought; a chakra is a term used in Indian medicine to describe an energy center of the body. There are over 80,000 chakras in the human body, but only seven primary ones . Each chakra acts much like a receiver to pull energy into the body from it's surrounding elements, and transform it into energy waves that can affect health. When the energy is positive, health is affected in a positive way. When the energy is negative, health can be impacted in a negative way. Each of the fertility and pregnancy gemstones are related by their energy to a particular chakra - and believed to impact that part of the body most. It is through this connection of passing the natural earth energy from the gemstone to the body that many believe the healing powers exist.
If you want to charge it, but are afraid of parting with it for the night, perhaps you have some other gemstone jewellery relating to fertility that you could wear. Moonstone is by no means the only one you can use. Rose Quartz and Amethyst are popular. Also Chrysoprase, Garnet, Jade, Malachite, Smokey Quartz, Rock Crystal, Carnelian, Zoisite, Green Aventurine, Aquamarine, Red Coral, Black Onyx and Turquoise as well as man-made Opalite Moonstone (which is often sold as moonstone and closely resembles blue Sri Lankan moonstone)... I can't think of any more right now...LOL
The most important thing to me is that you feel a positive vibe from the stone you use. It should feel right to you and you should trust your instincts. I often advise women to choose a gemstone in their favourite colour and feel that women should feel really in tune with their gemstone(s) and feel really optimistic about wearing it. 
Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

More on cleansing and charging;
Cleansing crystals is not about physically cleaning them, but about removing any negative or unwanted energies that they may have absorbed. You should clean your crystals regularly, particularly when:
you first obtain them (many people could have touched them before you), they are kept out in the open, they are used frequently in ritual or when traveling, after you have been ill, after you have gone through a negative ordeal, if it has come into contact with a stranger or person harboring negativity, when they feel weak, or have a strange vibration or energy 
While your crystal already contains its own unique vibrational energies, those energies can sometimes become low or depleted. Charging a crystal is like giving a jumpstart to a weak battery. You should charge your crystals after you have cleansed them, before using them for a specific intent, when their vibrations feel weak.

Many cleansing methods also can be used to charge crystals, along with a few others outlined here. 
WATER: Some crystals can be cleansed by running them under a stream of water, as I have mentioned previously. Any crystal with a rating of 6 or higher on the Mohs Scale of Mineral Hardness can be safely cleansed in water. Moonstone has a rating of 6.
MOONLIGHT: The light of the full moon is a powerful cleanser, and is 100% safe for all of your crystals. That makes it a great method for cleansing any of your precious stones. Moonlight can also be used to positively charge moonstone and milky colored stones, such as milky quartz, opal or pearl. 
INCENSE: Another fail-proof method for cleansing any crystal is to hold it in the rising smoke of a cleansing or purifying incense. Sage, sandalwood and lavender are excellent choices for this method. Simply suspend the crystal over the smoke, avoiding contact with the heat source. Charge by running your crystal through an incense imbued with the same intent of the stone can help give it a tremendous power boost. For example, an incense associated with loving energies (lavender, rose, applewood) makes a good charging element for a stone used to promote loving energies (rose quartz, emerald). You might also want to choose your incense based on planetary or elemental associations.
LIGHTENING: If you cleanse your crystals in lightening, they will be powerfully charged by the time you retrieve them.

MUSIC/SOUND: Different instruments are associated with different vibrations, as are different notes on the music scale. You may want to do some research to find the proper associations to match your crystals, and then play music for them (either live or recorded). You can also use a tuning fork or "singing bowl," which is a crystal bowl that makes a heavenly sound when stroked properly.
CRYSTAL CLUSTERS: Crystal cluster chunks or caves are known to be self-charging, and will charge other crystals lain upon them. Make sure you lay a soft cloth over the crystal cluster before placing any smaller crystals on it to avoid scratching. As mentioned previously, I like to cleanse my moonstone beads in boiled cooled water to remove chemicals. I then charge the beads with natural hematite before making them into bracelets. Again, I feel this is science!
LENDING IT YOUR OWN ENERGY: You can transfer energy into your crystal in a number of ways to empower it. You can meditate and hold the crystal in your projective (dominant) hand, visualizing energy pouring into it. You can hold the crystal and charge it with your own breath. You can also charge it in religious rites and rituals by laying it before you or upon your altar and directing energy into it with your sacred altar tools.


----------



## betty14

Thanks poppy moon!

I personally feel like I was drawn to the stones I have when I was choosing :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Dimples81

and sometimes the stones choose u!


----------



## betty14

Dimples81 said:


> and sometimes the stones choose u!

Couldn't agree more :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## airotciv

betty14 said:


> Thanks poppy moon!
> 
> I personally feel like I was drawn to the stones I have when I was choosing :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

I agree! xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tested with IC. Bfn. Not down and out though> like I said, there's always hope until AF shows....tomorrows temp might be the deal breaker. I don't know weather it's the moonstone or the "maybe" the fact of my chart, but I just kinda have that feeling that I don't care if the tests are bfn because I want to say I *know* i'm pregnant, but I don't wnat to sound like an idiot if AF shows lol. Things making me think this...can you have symptoms but not have it show on your test? 

*TMI: I usually get itchy :blush: downthere right before AF. Doc said it's normal to get a little yeast infection that goes away on its own...that hasn't happened yet this cycle. 
*Metallic taste these past few days. I just noticed I had a weird taste like when I ate or sighed or something but never thought anything of it until you started asking when I was going to test. ---thought holy crap...is this for real?
*My left ovary pain went away which is weird, it never goes away until af shows...then it starts all over again when my follicles start growing. 
*Starting at 8dpo I had those pains right in the center of my uterus area. It was a sharp little pain that came and went. When we went bowling it pulled a lot in that area once. I hope I didn't hurt anything..I had a little of the same pain yesterday but not near as much as the day before. 
*Starting at 8dpo shooting pains in my breasts. Went away yesterday but came back a little last night. So far this morning none.
*Right ovary pain....weird. Haven't had that since ovulation. It's traveling down my right leg...that usually only happens on my left side. 
*I had so much creamy CM it soaked through my underwear last night. I usually get a lot like a day before AF, but never that much. 

So is this all in my head since I'm getting BFN or is it possible to get symptoms but not have it show up yet? Or could all of this be from my first round of clomid? I don't know. We shall see. Tomorrows temp i think will be the make it or break it temp...unless my LP gets lengthened again.


----------



## Poppy Moon

Yeah, Dimples81 and Betty14,
I think they're important points. It should almost feel as though you are drawn to the stones or the stones choose you. More like choosing a puppy and that emotional connection, than choosing which brand of cornflakes to buy.
To me the attraction to the stone or piece of jewellery you choose is a vital part of it all. I also think choosing to use gemstones represents a relaxed and non-invasive approach to boosting fertility. It should be positive and optimistic. When I look at a good piece of rainbow moonstone, I feel some kind of excited wonderment and even though I'm not currently TTC, I just find moonstone is important to me and can benefit me. I have dozens and dozens of different gemstones, but only 3 or 4 really grab me in that way.


----------



## airotciv

I really believe in stones/gems/pyschic abilities, etc, but my husband doesn't. He is happy for me to buy these things if it will make me happy though. This month I am wearing a grey moonstone set in a ring - Pandora, which I LOVE, and a pink rose quartz bracelet which I haven't taken off since I bought it. A friend of mine sent me fertility beads to hang over our bed which I have also done too!

So now, and I know this might sound really stupid, I go to sleep with my hand with my ring on and bracelet on that wrist, touching my tummy as I hope the powers of the ring/bracelet will work their magic in that area. Lol, I am silly I know, but I have always held my tummy since we started ttc when I go to sleep and now I feel like I have more power there...just hoping it works!!! xxx


----------



## Stinas

Thank you Poppy and Dimples!! Very nice info!
I highly believe in stones and things of that nature. I wear an evil eye on a daily basis and believe the most in that. 
I always felt like I had to work harder at something that I wanted. It was always more of a challenge to get something that I desired compared to others. I always got it, but it was like I always had to take the detour route. Sounds stupid, but its the truth. DH even agreed, and he usually laughs at me and says the bleach from my hair dye got into my brain. lol ahhh the joys of married life ;-)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://reviews.ebay.com.au/Moonsto...al-what-apos-s-not_W0QQugidZ10000000003604546

For those buying moonstone, Just thought you would want to read this...I hope mine is real...it said genuine moonstone and has the flashes of blue and it has the milky color but black specks in it too?? Mine looks like the bottom "real" moonstone picture.


----------



## Stormx

I've been following this thread for a while but never posted before now. I loved the idea of the moonstones so I went straight out and bought a gorgeous moonstone pendant that I've not taken off since. I scoured the Internet for a bracelet aswell but couldn't find any I liked so ended up going out and buying moonstone and Rose quartz beads and making my own, this way I know it's genuine moonstone aswell. I went a little moonstone crazy and now I've made bracelets to go with everything lol. This is my first cycle with the moonstones and I'm feeling really positive. Has anyone noticed being more calm and not as easily stressed since wearing moonstones? I'm definatly calmer and I've never slept as well either.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Definitely calmer


----------



## Stormx

[QUOTE 

For those buying moonstone, Just thought you would want to read this...I hope mine is real...it said genuine moonstone and has the flashes of blue and it has the milky color but black specks in it too?? Mine looks like the bottom "real" moonstone picture.[/QUOTE]

The fact that there are black flecks in your moonstone would suggest to me they are real and the black bits are naturally occuring flaws. Some of the beads I bought had black bits in them and I know they are real. Synthetic stones like opalite wouldn't have these flaws as they are manmade.


----------



## greenpear

OMG my moonstone worked!!! I got :bfp: this morning! EEEEEE!!! :yipee:


----------



## cherry22

Ahhh wow!!! congrats to all the bfps!!!

Mines not worked yet but im hopefull and will be re-charging it in the moonlight tomorrow!!

xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats! Was this your first month with moonstone? How many cycles were you ttc?


----------



## Stormx

Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## airotciv

Yay!!! Congratulations :) :) happy and healthy 9 months! xxx


----------



## greenpear

GdaneMom4now said:


> Congrats! Was this your first month with moonstone? How many cycles were you ttc?

I ttc for almost a year - we started last Oct.

I got my moonstone sometime in June as a present from a friend - one day she just gave it to me and said "here this is a fertility stone" well I didn't know anything about moonstones yet, but I wore it everyday without taking it off (took it off only when I went running)

Usually my periods are very messed up and I have long cycles and don't O all the time. But in July my cycle was only 30 days! And I had all the O signs. The only sad thing was that hubby was away during my two fertile weeks and came right after, so we decided to try in August. My last AF was Aug 4th and I didn't get her at all. I thought that I was just having another long cycle, but today I tested and got my very first :bfp: :yipee:

BTW - absolutely no symptoms - boobs were almost no sore at all, not like PMS where they really hurt, nothing at all except for few cramps taht I get before AF so I thought I was out. The only weird thing now to think of it was me wanting pickles last week - I went through a jar of them :blush:


----------



## Stinas

greenpear said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Was this your first month with moonstone? How many cycles were you ttc?
> 
> I ttc for almost a year - we started last Oct.
> 
> I got my moonstone sometime in June as a present from a friend - one day she just gave it to me and said "here this is a fertility stone" well I didn't know anything about moonstones yet, but I wore it everyday without taking it off (took it off only when I went running)
> 
> Usually my periods are very messed up and I have long cycles and don't O all the time. But in July my cycle was only 30 days! And I had all the O signs. The only sad thing was that hubby was away during my two fertile weeks and came right after, so we decided to try in August. My last AF was Aug 4th and I didn't get her at all. I thought that I was just having another long cycle, but today I tested and got my very first :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BTW - absolutely no symptoms - boobs were almost no sore at all, not like PMS where they really hurt, nothing at all except for few cramps taht I get before AF so I thought I was out. The only weird thing now to think of it was me wanting pickles last week - I went through a jar of them :blush:Click to expand...

YAY!!! CONGRATS!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!

Did you have a chart we can stare at? :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Stinas said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Was this your first month with moonstone? How many cycles were you ttc?
> 
> I ttc for almost a year - we started last Oct.
> 
> I got my moonstone sometime in June as a present from a friend - one day she just gave it to me and said "here this is a fertility stone" well I didn't know anything about moonstones yet, but I wore it everyday without taking it off (took it off only when I went running)
> 
> Usually my periods are very messed up and I have long cycles and don't O all the time. But in July my cycle was only 30 days! And I had all the O signs. The only sad thing was that hubby was away during my two fertile weeks and came right after, so we decided to try in August. My last AF was Aug 4th and I didn't get her at all. I thought that I was just having another long cycle, but today I tested and got my very first :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> BTW - absolutely no symptoms - boobs were almost no sore at all, not like PMS where they really hurt, nothing at all except for few cramps taht I get before AF so I thought I was out. The only weird thing now to think of it was me wanting pickles last week - I went through a jar of them :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!! CONGRATS!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!
> 
> Did you have a chart we can stare at? :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry, no chart. I used to chart last year but that stressed me out and I gave up after 6 or 7 months. We didn't do anything special this month at all - the only thing I did was eat a lot of honey - at least a spoonfull every day but that was because I was sick. I read somewhere that honey helps you conceive :shrug:. Other than that I led normal life - I had coffee, occasional glass of wine or beer, sushi, all that stuff. Of course now I have to give that up - :cry: sucks because I love coffee but I heard you can have it again in 2nd tri so maybe only for a few months :D


----------



## betty14

Congratulations! H&H 9 mths!!! 

X x


----------



## foquita

congratulations greenpear, so happy for you :kiss:

happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxxx


----------



## katherinegrey

congratulations!! I can't believe there's another bfp for this thread!! Hopefully we'll all be next :rofl:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Just stumbled across this thread - amazing to see all the bfps! I am willing to try anything right now, after 20 months ttc I really need something to help  
My friend is a Wiccan so will talk to her tomorrow  I've got 12 days till a new cycle, so if af turns up again I will buy some moonstone. 
Exciting :-D


----------



## Devi_a

Hi, I've been lurking on this thread since the beginning, and I'm amazed at all the moonstone BFPs! I carry a pocket of stones with me to begin with (like tiger's eye, agate, blue topaz), and have been carrying moonstone since I first read this thread (about a month). My OH and I love working with stones, and I've been a pagan for about 16 years but I'd not known that moonstone is good for fertility. I know it's good for weight loss too, for anyone who has PCOS and is trying to lose a few pounds to up fertility levels.

I'm on my first round of Clomid (today is the last day) so I'll be attempting to charge my moonstone tonight, even though it's cloudy. I feel really good about the Clomid, even though it's only 50mgs, so hopefully another :bfp: will come in. I'm pouncing my OH as soon as he gets home tonight. :ninja: :rofl: Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Do you think it could work with tubal ligation and helping them fuse back together? I have been seeing a healer/phycic myself who said I would get my BFP this month and have baby in June. She said she saw them grow back together. I've had my head so down thinking this isn't possible til I have looked on forums and forums and found a quite a few woman have had this happen, so I am more hopeful. But, If I dont get BFP like she said this cycle I am looking to try anything new.


----------



## Lily7

congrats greenpear! x


----------



## Lily7

katherinegrey said:


> congratulations!! I can't believe there's another bfp for this thread!! Hopefully we'll all be next :rofl:

hi, your testing tomorrow arent you? good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I should be! Thank you :)


----------



## SockriTease

So looking out my window, I can see it is a full moon even though I know they say the full moon is Sept 12th. Should I go ahead and put my stones out?


----------



## greenpear

Thank you all and I'm sending lots of positive good vibes for all of you to get your :bfp: !!1

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I read that the apex of the full moon which is tonight. You put the stones in the water in the moon light right?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I put my next to the bowl of water but in is fine too. Just as long as it's in the light. FX ladies. Happy and lucky full moon to all! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg I was all worried about not sleeping with it on...my temp dipped on 11dpo last cycle...it went up!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

katherinegrey said:


> congratulations!! I can't believe there's another bfp for this thread!! Hopefully we'll all be next :rofl:

Our charts look like it might be you and me! Fx'd!


----------



## katherinegrey

GdaneMom4now said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> congratulations!! I can't believe there's another bfp for this thread!! Hopefully we'll all be next :rofl:
> 
> Our charts look like it might be you and me! Fx'd!Click to expand...

 Your chart looks great!!! Unfortunately I started spotting today so I think I'm out, mind you, we did have some, ermmmm, rougher sex last night so hoping it's just that! :blush: 

Not sure whether to test or not :/


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats greenpear! :happydance: 

Good luck Katherine & gdane :dust:. 

Thanks Poppy, I have your chandra bracelet & just love it. It's a full moon tonight, yay, would it work if I put the bracelet in a clear bag overnight as I don't want it to get wet? 

Unfortunately the moonstone didn't work for me this month, :witch: got me today, but i've noticed other changes which I think is down to the moonstone so something is working. I'm pretty gutted as its my first cycle post HSG but it obviously wasn't meant to be my turn :sad1: x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I started to break out and my cp is MMM and that usually happens before AF so maybe LP is just lengthened? :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry to hear AF got you MrsPTTC


----------



## Jadeblue18

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I know this might be a little bit of a hippy trip, but I'm going to throw it out there...
> 
> I see an intuitive/psychic every now and then for some guidance. I won't go into it bc I know it's for another folder, but in short she and another psychic told me in two weeks apart that I have a block on my left side, and that a baby wants so badly to come in. I had an internal ultrasound that showed nothing of the sort. However, the one said to wear a moonstone bracelet. SHe said as I left with it on my wrist, "Be careful! You might get pregnant right away!" :winkwink:
> 
> I've had one fall off and get lost and another broke (bad sign?!! haha) but I wear them every day now, especially during O and the week after. Anyone use moonstone?
> 
> I'd probably wear a set of antlers if I heard it might help though!! :haha:
> 
> 
> *Moonstone Mamas-to-Be*
> gigglebox :bfp:
> HoldOn2Hope :bfp:
> AllStar :bfp:
> nautegesocks :bfp:
> Geegees :bfp:
> FayA :bfp:
> lovescupcake :bfp:

My Husband bought me moonstone earrings for my birthday last year.. My next birthday is this Sunday and still not pregnant. I wear them ALL the time even when I sleep. I start my first round of clomid on Friday so I'm hoping they bring that little bit of extra luck :) There's nothing wrong with spirituality . Many women fall pregnant after things like meditation and such. Be at one with yourself, relax and hope for the best :) It's been said many times that relaxation is key (im skeptical) but a lot of people swear by it :)


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Girls, congratulation to you all of you who have got their sticky beans:) it's gr8 that the moonstone has worked for so many people. Since today is full moon I thought to bring one for myself and I got a nice bracelet for myself which I'll be charging tonight. Can I wear it tomorrow morning or is there any specific day to wear ??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I thought we put it out last night....? Is it tonight?


----------



## greenpear

MrsPTTC said:


> Congrats greenpear! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck Katherine & gdane :dust:.
> 
> Thanks Poppy, I have your chandra bracelet & just love it. It's a full moon tonight, yay, would it work if I put the bracelet in a clear bag overnight as I don't want it to get wet?
> 
> Unfortunately the moonstone didn't work for me this month, :witch: got me today, but i've noticed other changes which I think is down to the moonstone so something is working. I'm pretty gutted as its my first cycle post HSG but it obviously wasn't meant to be my turn :sad1: x

I'm sorry she got you hun :hugs: I hope that in October you will get your beautiful sticky BFP :flower: :dust:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> I thought we put it out last night....? Is it tonight?

I put it out at the apex (the height) of the full moon which is around midnight typically on the day of the full moon. I did my ritual last night at midnight, and put my water by the sill since it was storming. If you did it last night, great! 

PS-- your chart looks amazing! :flower:


----------



## FrenchyMummy

GdaneMom4now said:


> I thought we put it out last night....? Is it tonight?

I think it depends on where you are in the world, but if you are worried you can put it outside again, I know I will! :)


----------



## greenpear

GdaneMom4now said:


> I started to break out and my cp is MMM and that usually happens before AF so maybe LP is just lengthened? :shrug:

Aww I hope that it's a preggo symptom for you. I always break out before AF and this time I didn't majorly break out but I did have several small zits, so you never know - hope there is still a chance :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mine arrived today! Am past ov so hoping it will start helping now for next month! :dance: Full moon tonight too!


----------



## lushgirl84

where do you get the moonstones from?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I got a bracelet from ebay :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have never ever in my life had acne. Not even going through puberty as a child. Right before my :bfp: I got a zit on my face one on my chin and another on my NECK! They are pretty constant now. BOO. But, it can certainly be a baby symptom! I heard especially female babies.


----------



## charliekay

might have to give these moonstones a try, ive never heard of them before xx
gud luck to all TTC moonstone babies xx


----------



## Lily7

hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)

katherine did you test? 

Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?


----------



## betty14

gl lilly hope its fab numbers :thumbup:

i will be putting mine on my windowsill as i dont have a back garden and dont wanna leave it out front!!

x x x


----------



## matildasmummy

thnks ladies

ive got a moonstone pendant my parents brought me back from shri lanka years ago so ill be wearing that from now on and just ordered a rose quartz bracelet haha


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lily7 said:


> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> katherine did you test?
> 
> Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?

Good luck!!! From reading all the stuff last night, I thought we were suppoesd to put them out last night :dohh: so I did. I'm thinking about taking a stone off to sleep with me and put the rest of the anklet outside. I slept like CRAP last night. It's tonight I'm just a moron.


----------



## Lily7

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> katherine did you test?
> 
> Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?
> 
> Good luck!!! From reading all the stuff last night, I thought we were suppoesd to put them out last night :dohh: so I did. I'm thinking about taking a stone off to sleep with me and put the rest of the anklet outside. I slept like CRAP last night. It's tonight I'm just a moron.Click to expand...

Thankyou :hugs: Okay so its tonight then, I was confused aswell and worried I had missed it, I slept awful last night too. I dont know if we will be able to see the full moon tonight as we have the tail end of hurricane katia here in the uk at the moment :( When are you planning to test?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I've tested already a couple of times BFN with IC and one FRER yesterday. Testing tomorrow and the next day if AF stays away. Hurricane? Scary. Stay safe.


----------



## Lily7

GdaneMom4now said:


> I've tested already a couple of times BFN with IC and one FRER yesterday. Testing tomorrow and the next day if AF stays away. Hurricane? Scary. Stay safe.

good luck for testing tomorrow :) I hope it is good news

It is just the tail end of a hurricane so nothing to what you guys in America are used to seeing, its just strange for us here because we never get them at all so all this rain and 100 mile an hour winds is strange to us but it will all be ok.


----------



## airotciv

OK, so the full moon is tonight and I wasn't going to charge my moonstone but something is telling me to, so I will. I'll still be wearing my rose quartz bracelet.

Am I OK to literally just leave the ring on our wooden tablet outside?

I'm a bit concerned cos my ring cost £40... xxx


----------



## Stinas

Ok, so am I the only one that this moonstone is taking forever to get to? I bought it from 
CosmicPoppy Aug 19!


----------



## Dimples81

Stinas said:


> Ok, so am I the only one that this moonstone is taking forever to get to? I bought it from
> CosmicPoppy Aug 19!

Might be worth emailing her, it may have got lost in the post if its been that long, although she did have a holiday.


----------



## gypsy1981

Ok so I'm not sure if it's down to the moonstone or just good timing but I just got my BFP today :) I'm gonna say its a moonstone baby anyway as I do believe it's had some input into it!


----------



## betty14

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I'm not sure if it's down to the moonstone or just good timing but I just got my BFP today :) I'm gonna say its a moonstone baby anyway as I do believe it's had some input into it!

congratulations!! you make 10 since 24th june

goooo moonstone!!

healthy and happy 9 mths!!

x x x


----------



## Lily7

congrats gypsy! :)


----------



## SockriTease

I had the same issue, I had to e-mail her.


----------



## airotciv

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I'm not sure if it's down to the moonstone or just good timing but I just got my BFP today :) I'm gonna say its a moonstone baby anyway as I do believe it's had some input into it!

Yay, congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months :) xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thank you guys :) I'm so happy and am going to keep wearing my moonstone earrings as they're good luck charms to me now x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates gypsy x


----------



## Stinas

gypsy1981 said:


> ok so i'm not sure if it's down to the moonstone or just good timing but i just got my bfp today :) i'm gonna say its a moonstone baby anyway as i do believe it's had some input into it!

congrats!!!!


----------



## SockriTease

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I'm not sure if it's down to the moonstone or just good timing but I just got my BFP today :) I'm gonna say its a moonstone baby anyway as I do believe it's had some input into it!

:yipee: another moonstone :bfp:, at least that's how we're gonna look at it. :) Congrats! HnH9mos! :dust:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> katherine did you test?
> 
> Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?
> 
> Good luck!!! From reading all the stuff last night, I thought we were suppoesd to put them out last night :dohh: so I did. I'm thinking about taking a stone off to sleep with me and put the rest of the anklet outside. I slept like CRAP last night. It's tonight I'm just a moron.Click to expand...

The apex was actually last night. That is when I put mine out. But the full moon goes from midnight to 11:59, if I'm making sense. It's technically the whole day of the 12th. I put it out at midnight on the 12th, because that is the fullest moon, however, you can all still put it out tonight as soon as the moon is out. Then, you can bring it before midnight if you'd like or in the AM. 

Hope that makes sense. :flower:


----------



## missy123

hoping that full moon makes plenty of :bfp: 



:dust::dust::dust:



good luck ladies xx :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah crap i forgot to put mine out...been so busy lately babies aren't really on my mind! but if the clouds go away today i will put it out there tonight....bummer...


----------



## lovecutie1

HoldOn2Hope said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> katherine did you test?
> 
> Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?
> 
> Good luck!!! From reading all the stuff last night, I thought we were suppoesd to put them out last night :dohh: so I did. I'm thinking about taking a stone off to sleep with me and put the rest of the anklet outside. I slept like CRAP last night. It's tonight I'm just a moron.Click to expand...
> 
> The apex was actually last night. That is when I put mine out. But the full moon goes from midnight to 11:59, if I'm making sense. It's technically the whole day of the 12th. I put it out at midnight on the 12th, because that is the fullest moon, however, you can all still put it out tonight as soon as the moon is out. Then, you can bring it before midnight if you'd like or in the AM.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Holdon2Hope, it seems my AF might appear tomorrow as I am getting spotting tomorrow(usually I get my AF like this) so can I still wear my moonstone tomorrow or wait for AF to go completely, please could you advice ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats again gypsy! :flower:

Well I have my bracelet wrapped around the top of the garden parasol - it better not blow away in all that wind!

Ladies who are waiting for your bracelets from Poppy, I have found her excellent, as have most - maybe with you being in the US it's gonna take a little while longer as even to the UK it takes 10 w/days for them to get made and then post. Hopefully you'll get them very soon and hope they're not lost in the post!

Thank you Greenpear & Gdane. I really hope I do get an October :bfp: it's getting so frustrating :sad1:. Hopefully I'll be all relaxed on my beach holiday and the little eggy can stick! :thumbup:

x :dust: x


----------



## SockriTease

HoldOn2Hope said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> katherine did you test?
> 
> Are we putting our moonstones out tonight?
> 
> Good luck!!! From reading all the stuff last night, I thought we were suppoesd to put them out last night :dohh: so I did. I'm thinking about taking a stone off to sleep with me and put the rest of the anklet outside. I slept like CRAP last night. It's tonight I'm just a moron.Click to expand...
> 
> The apex was actually last night. That is when I put mine out. But the full moon goes from midnight to 11:59, if I'm making sense. It's technically the whole day of the 12th. I put it out at midnight on the 12th, because that is the fullest moon, however, you can all still put it out tonight as soon as the moon is out. Then, you can bring it before midnight if you'd like or in the AM.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. :flower:Click to expand...

I put mine out last night too because I saw the full moon, and for some reason I've been extra happy all day. Might put mine out again tonight for some extra charge hehe. Lots of moonstone :dust: to you ladies. FXed for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## SockriTease

How crazy, I just get home and the moonstone fertility bracelet I ordered weeks ago just arrived and with perfect timing. Will be cleaning and charging this one as well if I can take it off. I love it, it's so cute.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So I did or didn't do it right? Lol an I supposed to put it out tonight?


----------



## SockriTease

GdaneMom4now said:


> So I did or didn't do it right? Lol an I supposed to put it out tonight?

There will be a full moon tonight so you're still good. :thumbup:


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm out. AF just arrived early but on a positive note my cycle was only 28 days with my moonstones and I haven't got my usual dying of cramps! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## katherinegrey

i'm just charging mine in the moonlight on the window sill where it will receive the light of the moon, should it be outside?!


----------



## SockriTease

I was told that the window sill is fine by a lady at the metaphysical store I went to. You should be fine.


----------



## katherinegrey

thank you so much :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Lovecutie, it's ok to wear throughout your cycle! Actually, it's best to wear though out. If you do get your af, it will help to clear blocks and regulate your cycle. Good luck girl. Thinking and praying for you. :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> So I did or didn't do it right? Lol an I supposed to put it out tonight?

You did do it right AND you can out it out for a bit tonight to if you want! :flower: you're good girl!


----------



## wilsons228

Good luck on the full moon tonight girls :) i left mine out to soak up the sun and moon today! Baby dust <3


----------



## LunaRamona

I went out to look at the full moon wearing my moonstone last night.
Had a bit of spotting not long after and then AF finally came this morning!
My LP was very long this cycle compared to all my other cycles (14 or 15 days instead of the usual 9 or 10) and I'm wondering if I can attribute this to my moonstone!


----------



## emz1200

AF got me this month but i didn't seem to get the awful cramps that i usually get so i'm putting that down to the moonstone. Charged mine up in the full moon for the past 2 nights so i should be good to go this month. Hopefully we'll see some more moonstone :bfp:, congrats to all those who already have :thumbup:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp dropped big time :(


----------



## Poppy Moon

Stormx said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> For those buying moonstone, Just thought you would want to read this...I hope mine is real...it said genuine moonstone and has the flashes of blue and it has the milky color but black specks in it too?? Mine looks like the bottom "real" moonstone picture.

The fact that there are black flecks in your moonstone would suggest to me they are real and the black bits are naturally occuring flaws. Some of the beads I bought had black bits in them and I know they are real. Synthetic stones like opalite wouldn't have these flaws as they are manmade.[/QUOTE]

As someone who buys ALOT of moonstone, and worries about being mis-sold a fake lot, I should mention that every strand I receive can vary greatly. Some of my strands are quite opaque, others more trasluscent and you can see the crystal effect inside. If I buy one strand of 65 beads, I may get some with black flecks, some with blue flashes, some with ghostly blue or white clouds and some that are hardly even round and I don't feel a nice enough to use and some that have quartz-like crystal inclusions. If you visit various websites, some genuine moonstone looks like a ghostly blue and then on another website you can be looking at beige, pink or white. The strand that arrived today was the most opaque I have had so far, with a nice cat's eye shine to it, it is genuine, natural and untreated and not 100% perfect, but has no black flecks and is so opaque you can't see the crystal inclusions inside, but is similar enough to other beads on my other strand of natural white moonstone to see it is genuine.
If you do think you have Opalite Moonstone, don't despair. Use it exactly the same. Many healers use it for fertility and is is believed to bring a certain balance to help one cope with a big life change, like having a baby. It is also good for enhancing sex, which can't be bad! Just because it is man-made, doesn't mean it has no qualities. Remember what I said about scientists saying that light changes as it passes through these stones and can affect the health... Well, light can pass through opalite too, so if you've got it, you might as well use it. Anyone worried about fakes should look for natural white moonstone, or rainbow moonstone as I think you can feel 100% confident about that.

BTW, my best buddy is in labour at this very minute. I'm so excited I am tingling all over. She tried for years and even lost one at 12 weeks, but I gave her a bracelet (not actually a moonstone one, it used other fertility gemstones) and here we are! She is n't a huge believer, but she wore it to shut me up! LOL


----------



## Poppy Moon

MrsPTTC said:


> Congrats greenpear! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck Katherine & gdane :dust:.
> 
> Thanks Poppy, I have your chandra bracelet & just love it. It's a full moon tonight, yay, would it work if I put the bracelet in a clear bag overnight as I don't want it to get wet?
> 
> Unfortunately the moonstone didn't work for me this month, :witch: got me today, but i've noticed other changes which I think is down to the moonstone so something is working. I'm pretty gutted as its my first cycle post HSG but it obviously wasn't meant to be my turn :sad1: x

Personally, I would just put it on your windowsill if you are worried ;) It's better not to be behind glass, because of the reflection, but in the interest of keeping it dry... Follow your heart, hun!!!!!!


----------



## missy123

heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?


https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well...guess when af shows it isn't all bad. Gives slh and the psychic a chance to be right...I'm going to get drunk for the first time in a long time with friends and the hubs..we haven't drank because of him being sick for the last year really. Plus why would I want to have to throw a kids birthday every year on our anniversary? If I start af in next few days I should ovulate around my birthday...maybe that will be a good thing...then my due date would be around hubbys birthday. Can't believe how mean my chat was though., doubling clomid this cycle 100mg cd3-7


----------



## airotciv

I took my moonstone ring off last night to charge it. Last night, I kept needing to pee, and was really hopeful that that was a good sign. When I woke up this morning, I had a urine infection :(. It was stinging so much and was so bad. I still didn't have my ring on.

I was in so much pain, I wasn't sure I could go to work. I put my ring back on, decided to go to work as I had important things to get done and made a doctor's appointment.

After I put the ring back on, my urgent need to pee and burning sensation more or less disappeared, so that all I was left with was pain when I actually went to the loo.

I really do believe that the ring helped me get through the day by relieving some of my pain!

I went to the docs tonight anyway and have got antibiotics. As he tested the strip, he said it usually takes a minute for the infection to show but said mine showed up straight away, so it must be bad, but pain wise, it's not the worst one I've ever had...thanks to my moonstone ring :). Hubby is beginning to believe in it a bit more now :) xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry the :witch: got you Peters Pooky and Gdane :hugs:.

Gdane - enjoy getting drunk :drunk: lol. You've got to look on the bright side, I know I'm really looking forward to my holiday and making the most of that all inclusive :wine: ha ha.

Poppy - thanks for your advice - I left it outside in the wind, but it's fine! :thumbup:.

I was just wondering with regards to the BFP's v's the AF's.... Those that got their BFP's - did any of you only start wearing your moonstone after ovulation? And those that AF got, did any of you start wearing it before ovulation? I'm just curious as mine didn't come until 5DPO and am wondering if it was too late for the magic to work :winkwink: x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you Peters Pooky and Gdane :hugs:.
> 
> Gdane - enjoy getting drunk :drunk: lol. You've got to look on the bright side, I know I'm really looking forward to my holiday and making the most of that all inclusive :wine: ha ha.
> 
> Poppy - thanks for your advice - I left it outside in the wind, but it's fine! :thumbup:.
> 
> I was just wondering with regards to the BFP's v's the AF's.... Those that got their BFP's - did any of you only start wearing your moonstone after ovulation? And those that AF got, did any of you start wearing it before ovulation? I'm just curious as mine didn't come until 5DPO and am wondering if it was too late for the magic to work :winkwink: x

I was wearing mine last cycle xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I started wearing it right after ovulation I think. Af hadn't gotten me yet but I'm 99% sure shes on her way


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah sorry Gdane, I thought she'd got you. FX'd it's IB instead lol! x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm not bleeding at all yet. My temperature on my chart nose dived meaning shes on her way most likely. Thank you though


----------



## Stinas

Sorry for all of those who got AF. 
As for me....it totally figures my package with my moonstone is lost in the mail. Go figure...had to be me! Cosmicpoppy lady was super nice and actually finished making it earlier and had sent it out earlier. I guess im going to have to wait and see if it makes it to my house or not.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw what a bummer Stinas :( So how long will you have to wait until it's classed as "lost" and what happens then, does she do another one? (I've never had anything get lost before.)

Gdane I am thick :dohh: I assumed you meant spotting had started and that's why you knew she was on the way - I always spot a few days before AF. I know what you mean though, my temp dropped on Saturday and I just knew... No more temping for me once ovulation is confirmed, I've had enough!


----------



## Stinas

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw what a bummer Stinas :( So how long will you have to wait until it's classed as "lost" and what happens then, does she do another one? (I've never had anything get lost before.)
> 
> Gdane I am thick :dohh: I assumed you meant spotting had started and that's why you knew she was on the way - I always spot a few days before AF. I know what you mean though, my temp dropped on Saturday and I just knew... No more temping for me once ovulation is confirmed, I've had enough!

I dont know. She has been super nice and emailing me. I really wanted it for the full moon, but its ok...water and salt will do the trick. I am just going to wait it out a week or so to see maybe it just got messed up at the post offices. You would think with all the $$ and technology we have today that there would be no problem sending and receiving things internationally. On a good note, I did O(or am Oing) earlier than normal. First +opk on cd13 and got another one on CD16. Wishful thinking makes me think that its my moonstone giving me luck from afar!


----------



## Dimples81

Stinas said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Aw what a bummer Stinas :( So how long will you have to wait until it's classed as "lost" and what happens then, does she do another one? (I've never had anything get lost before.)
> 
> Gdane I am thick :dohh: I assumed you meant spotting had started and that's why you knew she was on the way - I always spot a few days before AF. I know what you mean though, my temp dropped on Saturday and I just knew... No more temping for me once ovulation is confirmed, I've had enough!
> 
> I dont know. She has been super nice and emailing me. I really wanted it for the full moon, but its ok...water and salt will do the trick. I am just going to wait it out a week or so to see maybe it just got messed up at the post offices. You would think with all the $$ and technology we have today that there would be no problem sending and receiving things internationally. On a good note, I did O(or am Oing) earlier than normal. First +opk on cd13 and got another one on CD16. Wishful thinking makes me think that its my moonstone giving me luck from afar!Click to expand...

just wanted to say you aren't supposed to use salt on moonstone xx


----------



## Stinas

Dimples81 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Aw what a bummer Stinas :( So how long will you have to wait until it's classed as "lost" and what happens then, does she do another one? (I've never had anything get lost before.)
> 
> Gdane I am thick :dohh: I assumed you meant spotting had started and that's why you knew she was on the way - I always spot a few days before AF. I know what you mean though, my temp dropped on Saturday and I just knew... No more temping for me once ovulation is confirmed, I've had enough!
> 
> I dont know. She has been super nice and emailing me. I really wanted it for the full moon, but its ok...water and salt will do the trick. I am just going to wait it out a week or so to see maybe it just got messed up at the post offices. You would think with all the $$ and technology we have today that there would be no problem sending and receiving things internationally. On a good note, I did O(or am Oing) earlier than normal. First +opk on cd13 and got another one on CD16. Wishful thinking makes me think that its my moonstone giving me luck from afar!Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say you aren't supposed to use salt on moonstone xxClick to expand...

Why did I think you use a little sea salt and water? hmm ...thanks for the correction!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've heard people talk about using salt too but if you read back a few pages Poppy Moon who is Cosmic Poppy joined the thread & has said not to use salt & gave lots of different ways of charging your stone x


----------



## jeoestreich

Salt will scratch the stone. I usually cleanse mine by running it under water and charge by holding it in sandalwood incense smoke.


----------



## supernoodles

Also apparently it has to be natural or cooled boiled water, not just plain ol' tap water.


----------



## Poppy Moon

Stinas said:


> Sorry for all of those who got AF.
> As for me....it totally figures my package with my moonstone is lost in the mail. Go figure...had to be me! Cosmicpoppy lady was super nice and actually finished making it earlier and had sent it out earlier. I guess im going to have to wait and see if it makes it to my house or not.



Let's carry on with the "everything happens for a reason" thing, honey. We'll get to the bottom of it and I won't let you go without. Just feel bad about you missing this full moon. Perhaps you should phone your Customs and Excise, though I have never had a problem before and can't see a reason why it would have been held. I'm off to check with my P.O now... X


----------



## Poppy Moon

Please refer to my guidance on page 60 and 61 on cleansing and charging. In short, don't use salt, you don't have to use water or moonlight, there are other options... :)
Other crystals can be cleansed/charged in fire, sunlight, salt, salt water, burying in the earth, etc, but Moonstone is relatively soft.

My best buddy had her little boy yesterday morning. He's not very well, but he's a little fighter. Please all keep your fingers crossed for him...


----------



## missy123

missy123 said:


> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg



anyone??? :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I dont know missy I'm sorry.... Mine doesn't look that but it doesn't mean yours isn't real! Ice read there are many different colors


----------



## betty14

View attachment 262456


Missy I posted this pic a few pages back, this is the piece of moonstone I have and I keep it in my bra! 

It's normal for them to look different and from your pic I am saying it's def genuine moonstone :thumbup:

Hope this helps you Hun!

X x x


----------



## cherry22

poppy moon fingers cross for your friends baby i hope he is ok!!! 

The moonstone in the pic looks fine to me!!

Iam i being really silly but to me the moon looked full for 3 days so i put it out last night and the 2 nights before???

xx


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Poppy!!! 
I will see what happens in the next few days!


----------



## Heatherlt

Wow, I just read through most of this thread and I am definitely making DH get me a bracelet for our anniversary this month!


----------



## paula181

Poppy Moon said:


> Please refer to my guidance on page 60 and 61 on cleansing and charging. In short, don't use salt, you don't have to use water or moonlight, there are other options... :)
> Other crystals can be cleansed/charged in fire, sunlight, salt, salt water, burying in the earth, etc, but Moonstone is relatively soft.
> 
> My best buddy had her little boy yesterday morning. He's not very well, but he's a little fighter. Please all keep your fingers crossed for him...

Hope he gets better soon, keep fighting little one :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope the baby gets well soon Poppy x


----------



## Lily7

hope the baby boy gets well soon x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Sending prayers for your friend's wee one Poppy!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Of course I get home from hospital and af starts


----------



## Poppy Moon

missy123 said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> anyone??? :shrug:Click to expand...

It looks fine to me, hun. It may have a phantomness or ghostliness about it. Like I say, I have tonnes of different moonstone in blues, white, cream, pale grey, pinks, beiges... all different states of opaque and clear, some with crystal inclusions, some with black flecks, some looks like quartz, some has a cat's eye effect, some has a white cloud inside or blue flash when you move it around. It's hard to be 100% from one photo, but you should see a moving irridescence of some sort, when you move it like you would a hologram. Every single one of you could have a completely different and imcomparable moonstone as they vary so much depending on where they come from. Even I get suspicious sometimes and I've used it for years and different websites can show you such vastly different photos, it can just get more confusing! Blue moonstone from Sri Lanka can be flawless and looks very much like Opalite, Moonstone from India can look like quartz with a phantom flash of blue, or a strange light or white cloyd inside, or can look like Mother-Of-Pearl!


----------



## Poppy Moon

Thanks for your well-wishes. It's her birthday today and they're still keeping an eye on her. She got pre-eclampsia and they had to give emergency c-section. Baby is on life-support and needs some surgery, but docs are optimistic.

Anyway, I'm wishing for more Moonstone Babies, let's keep ourselves positive!!!!


----------



## supernoodles

Poppymoon, hope they get well soon :) x


----------



## tankgirl

Just thought I would boost your stats. It's still very early days, but if all goes well I will be having a moonstone baby. Faint poitive yesterday, faint positive today, 2 different brands. Still having problems believing it, probably won't until I see some bold lines. This is my 1st cycle with moonstone (and preseed), so you could say that I am now a total believer!
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## betty14

Congratulations tankgirl

Hope you get those bold lines soon!!

H&H 9mths 

X x x


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Tankgirl :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

GdaneMom4now said:


> Of course I get home from hospital and af starts

:hugs: sorry AF got you :hugs:

xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks everyone good luck poppy and congrats tank!


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls just popped on to let yous know that I got my cd21 blood results back today, it is 41.9.......I have ovulated!!! woohoo finally in with a fair chance! x

Congrats Tankgirl!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats lily! Thats really exciting!


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee for moonstone babies!! good luck to everyone waiting to see if they get a BFP this month!!!


----------



## betty14

:happydance: woohoo lily thats fab :happydance:

X x


----------



## Lily7

thankyou, I am thinking the moonstone also played a big part in it

good luck everyone waiting to ov and test :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Congrats lily! And :hugs: to gdanemom, cycle day 1 for me too today :(

shortest cycle in a while though, I think I have my moonstone and agnus castus to thank for that! So at least I think my moonstone is helping me :)


----------



## Lily7

thanks awk sorry katherine and gdane that af came x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe sorry katherine. Moonstone mustve helped with my cysts they didn't hurt at all like normal. I had shortest cycle ever normal 28 days! Clomid metformin and moonstone for sure. Doubling clomid tomorrow


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Tankgirl!!!!

Congrats Lily for ovulating!!! yay!!


----------



## Dimples81

so are ladies finding their moonstones are making their cycles more regular? it might be worth getting one just for this!


----------



## paula181

I have recieved my moonstone bracelet i loooovvvvvveeeeeeeeee it!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

Ooppsie double posted :dohh:

xx


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, I have just stumbled across this.

I got given a moonstone bracelet when expecting DD. I have not put it back on, and hope it will do thie trick this time around xxx


----------



## lovecutie1

paula181 said:


> I have recieved my moonstone bracelet i loooovvvvvveeeeeeeeee it!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx

ye.......:happydance: happy for you.


----------



## Dimples81

anyone? x


----------



## betty14

I can't help at this point as in only just onto my second cycle with moonstone! 

Hope someone else comes along with an answer soon Hun! 

X x x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Dimples81 said:


> so are ladies finding their moonstones are making their cycles more regular? it might be worth getting one just for this!

While I only used it for once full cycle, it did help me to clear some things that needed to be cleared and I ended up ovulating much later than I expected. I know for a lot of people, their cycles are regulated using moonstone. That's another one of the properties. 
:flower:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Ummm... Ladies? So what I thought was AF on Monday has only been daily spotting when I wipe (sorry tmi). AF was officially due today and nothing... no cramping, sore boobs, anything! I just feel like I'm getting a cold??? Think that would delay AF or cause spotting?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Peters Pooky said:


> Ummm... Ladies? So what I thought was AF on Monday has only been daily spotting when I wipe (sorry tmi). AF was officially due today and nothing... no cramping, sore boobs, anything! I just feel like I'm getting a cold??? Think that would delay AF or cause spotting?

I say take a test!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

wooo hoo paula!! 

Dimples: I can't really help you I'm on my first full cycle now....i tried writing this morning but my internet took a flying leap today for some reason...on my droid and my computer!! I was lost! I read about it though regulating cycles


----------



## Dimples81

ive got a cheap elastic one to wear on my ankle to give a go at regulating me a bit. If it works i will invest in something special.

Hope u feel better soon pp and get bfp x


----------



## hoping4girl

I O'd today, well, at least I have been having O cramping for last three days, ewcm yesterday so I'm pretty sure yesterday or today :) moonstone is not coming off for the rest of the month!


----------



## maggiepie11

well, i just read all 76 pages tonight. tomorrow i'll be on a mission to buy some moonstone (and probably rose quartz) beads to make myself a bracelet. :)


----------



## Poppy Moon

Dimples81 said:


> so are ladies finding their moonstones are making their cycles more regular? it might be worth getting one just for this!

Moonstone; The Women's stone, balances hormonal cycles & is a very popoular fertility gemstone, believed to be in tune with both the lunar and the menstrual cycles. It comes in various colours, from ghostly blue to milky-white, to peachy-pinks, soft beiges and even with a magical rainbow flash. It is said to be a particularly good stone for women and teenage girls. It is used by healers to stimulate the pineal gland and balance internal hormone cycles. Moonstone is a stone of inner growth & strength and is also said to protect against miscarriage and depression, as well as offering protection on land or at sea. It brings good fortune & enhances intuition. It may have some noticeable "imperfections", crystal inclusions, black spots or rough edges. It is milky-white and has a constantly moving iridescence. It sometimes contains a phantom flash of colour or light. It may have transluscent and/or opaque qualities and a fibre-optic effect, like catseye. Moonstone needs to be treated delicately and carefully and kept away from salt water and other household cleaning products....
Also;
Blue moonstone assists telepathic communicates
Grey moonstone facilitates clairvoyance
Peach moonstone is said to be an emotional healer
Rainbow moonstone protects against psychic attack
White moonstone is thought to assist spiritual growth 

The best stones for menstrual problems are: citrine, which balances hormones & battles fatigue, moonstone, which helps with discomfort & tension, chrysocolla, a mottle blue and turquoise stone which alleviates cramps, jet, malachite and magnesite, which also alleviate cramps, magnesite, labradorite (spectrolite), which is a cousin of moonstone and is grey with dramatic, sheen of oil-like colour is thought to balances hormones and relieve tension and PMS.
In Indian Chakra healing, PMS (pre-menstrual syndrome), exhibit by rapid mood swings, headaches, cramps, depression, and anxiety, ayurvedas suggest the use of gemstones. Gemstones like moonstones and pearls dont only calm the mind & heart but are also believed to strengthen the female reproductive system. Pearl is generally a womans gemstone and strengthens the feminine nature physically and psychologically.

Stones can be placed directly onto your skin, preferably around the womb area, for as long as needed...

Sorry to copy and paste from my site and it may not all be relevent, but in a rush and they are my own words, so it's ok :)


----------



## Dimples81

thanks Poppy, i don't really suffer with PMS or cramps really when my periods are coming regularly but if they go off track a bit i get a bit crampy. I generally know when AF is coming coz the day before everything makes me cry.

I just don't like it when they go all irregular like the last few months.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I dont know if its the clomid or moonstone or my first normal short 28 day cycle but my period has been way lighter. I'm going shorter too ;)


----------



## maggiepie11

yay! i went to my local store and bought moonstone and rose quartz beads today. here's my bracelet. i really like the oval moonstone beads. really interesting color and shimmer. :)

good luck everyone!!!

https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k68/maggiepie11/IMG_1802.jpg


----------



## Now.N.4eva

^^^^ Its beautiful


----------



## katherinegrey

I bought a rose quartz and rainbow moonstone quartz today to sleep with under my pillow so go with my moonstone ring :) hopefully it will do the trick :D


----------



## Now.N.4eva

I'm out this month, but I can honestly say I'm ok and ready for this cycle


----------



## Dimples81

good luck ladies x


----------



## Peters Pooky

BFN but still no AF.... So frustrated!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That sucks you guys. Good luck to all of you. 

Is breaking a moonstone bad? I have a few in my anklet that are stabbing me...is it okay to break them off?


----------



## morganlove

Hey ladies. i got my moonstone august the 28th and i got my bfp 2 days ago!!! So it really does work! Hoping its sticky bean! Good luck ladies x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck yes!! Congrats morgan!! Ho wmany bfps that put us at?!?!


----------



## lullabybarb

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I know this might be a little bit of a hippy trip, but I'm going to throw it out there...
> 
> I see an intuitive/psychic every now and then for some guidance. I won't go into it bc I know it's for another folder, but in short she and another psychic told me in two weeks apart that I have a block on my left side, and that a baby wants so badly to come in. I had an internal ultrasound that showed nothing of the sort. However, the one said to wear a moonstone bracelet. SHe said as I left with it on my wrist, "Be careful! You might get pregnant right away!" :winkwink:
> 
> I've had one fall off and get lost and another broke (bad sign?!! haha) but I wear them every day now, especially during O and the week after. Anyone use moonstone?
> 
> I'd probably wear a set of antlers if I heard it might help though!! :haha:
> 
> 
> *Moonstone Mamas-to-Be*
> gigglebox :bfp:
> HoldOn2Hope :bfp:
> AllStar :bfp:
> nautegesocks :bfp:
> Geegees :bfp:
> FayA :bfp:
> lovescupcake :bfp:
> greenpear :bfp:
> gypsy1981 :bfp:
> tankgirl :bfp:



What a very interesting thread:winkwink: i purchased a fertility bracelet with moonstone myself recently after having mirena removal where i was told my cycles could take a while to get back to how they were 5 years ago so i started wearing it and the next day i had what i believed was an af but my dr was adament it was a breakthrough bleed so i waited and then exactly 28 days to the day af appeared which led me to believe that this is my 2nd cycle since mc removal:happydance: im now on cd5 almost 6 as its after midnight:haha: and im feeling lots of pma which i believe has to do with the bracelet which i highly reccommend to anyone ttc, i have added the link below. Good luck everyone and lots of :dust:


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isis-Fer...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4cf9becb51


----------



## Stinas

I finally got my moonstone and I love it!!!

Congrats Morgan on the bfp!!!


----------



## supernoodles

Congratulations on your BFP Morgan!! :wohoo:


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats! Hoping to get a different moonstone bracelet or ring before the next cycle.


----------



## Mellymommy

Thinking of getting me one too!


----------



## betty14

Gl for this cycle lulla!! Docs are silly I agree your on cycle 2, not everyone has breakthrough bleeding I know I didn't!

Congrats Morgan :dance:

Xx x


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Morgan :happydance:

xx


----------



## morganlove

Thnkyou! I brought a string of moonstone that i was going to make a braclet out of after the full moon, but i charged it under running water befor then and wore it round my neck, and hey presto! Hope this helps! wishing u all lots of baby dust!!! Xxxx


----------



## lullabybarb

Congratulations Morgan on your :bfp::wohoo:


----------



## missy123

congrats morgan :happydance:
anyone noticing more cm this cycle??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ahem...for the third time does anyone know if I can break moonstone?


----------



## emma1985

Hi Girls

After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.

I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

morganlove said:


> Thnkyou! I brought a string of moonstone that i was going to make a braclet out of after the full moon, but i charged it under running water befor then and wore it round my neck, and hey presto! Hope this helps! wishing u all lots of baby dust!!! Xxxx

Morgan, this is EXACTLY what I did!!! LOL I intended to make it a bracelet, and just didn't get around to it, so I wore the strand around my neck. I would suggest securing it where it ties with a little hot glue or something to reinforce it bc it isn't intended to be worn like that, and mine finally came undone this weekend. I am thinking I'll make it into a bracelet at this point now nearly in the second tri. 

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

emma1985 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.

Holy cow! That is so so exciting! Praying for a sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ahem...for the third time does anyone know if I can break moonstone?

I hate for you to be uncomfortable, but I personally am super superstitious about breaking moonstone off of a piece you are wearing for fertility. My moonstone broke itself the first time around, and I mc'd. I HIGHLY doubt that was the reason, but it freaked the bejeezus out of me! :wacko: 

I would recommend putting a bit of hot glue on the end that is sharp. 


And check out the first page for a tally of the bfps! 11!!! possibly 12. :)


----------



## Dimples81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> And check out the first page for a tally of the bfps! 11!!! possibly 12. :)

wow!:shock::mrgreen: that is good going.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gdane I've no idea sorry hun.

Congrats Morgan! :happydance:

Woo hoo Emma! Congratulations! :dance: Hoping you have a super sticky bean :hugs:

Missy123 - meeeee lol! More creamy CM & I'm nowhere near ovulation! Glad I'm not the only one:thumbup:

I've got my follow up FS appointment tomorrow to get my blood & HSG results, though I know the tubes were clear as the radiologist showed me. I'm really nervous! X


----------



## loveacupcake

emma1985 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.

I'm keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## missy123

Is creamy cm a good sign?Im producing alot of it x


----------



## missy123

I just want to thank Op for introducing me to this magic stone..i swear its totally changed me.Im no longer stressed out(even though my job tests me) Im constantly happy and my cycles are amazing i could actually feel ovulation this month..that's never happened before,i even got a little bleed..my opk was positive yesterday and now myself and my hubby are sooo close sex doesn't feel staged anymore :)


----------



## lullabybarb

emma1985 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.

 Whoooooo:wohoo: Congratulations Emma:happydance: how many dpo were you? soo pleased for you:happydance:


----------



## morganlove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> morganlove said:
> 
> 
> Thnkyou! I brought a string of moonstone that i was going to make a braclet out of after the full moon, but i charged it under running water befor then and wore it round my neck, and hey presto! Hope this helps! wishing u all lots of baby dust!!! Xxxx
> 
> Morgan, this is EXACTLY what I did!!! LOL I intended to make it a bracelet, and just didn't get around to it, so I wore the strand around my neck. I would suggest securing it where it ties with a little hot glue or something to reinforce it bc it isn't intended to be worn like that, and mine finally came undone this weekend. I am thinking I'll make it into a bracelet at this point now nearly in the second tri.
> 
> CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Mine has undone too! Iv just bought some braclet making string from hobby craft and been looking for nice ways to do it, your phycic was right about falling pregnant from the moonstone right away lol does it help thoughout the pregnancy too? Xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Morgan, it probably is best to get some red coral for help with pregnancy. But I've been superstitious and wore the moonstone religiously for the first ten weeks. The past two weeks I've kept it with me in a little bag and kept it in bed with us at night. 

I know! She was so excited when I told her that her psychic abilities were spot on! Yay for moonstone. :happydance:


----------



## supernoodles

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ahem...for the third time does anyone know if I can break moonstone?

Hey :)

You definitely can. I found out yesterday when I dropped mine on my tile floor and it broke in two :cry:


----------



## Miss_Kate

I'm willing to try anything now, where did you ladies get your moonstone from?


----------



## paula181

Wow this thread is booming with :bfp:happydance:

Congratulations Emma :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

Miss_Kate said:


> I'm willing to try anything now, where did you ladies get your moonstone from?

I get all mine from Cosmic Poppy designs. If you Google Cosmic Poppy her eBay store will come up :)

For anyone interested... I've been talking to Cosmic Poppy and she's designing a new bracelet with red coral, carnelian, garnet and poppy jasper! A perfect pregnancy/miscarriage prevention bracelet! (I hope its the next one I buy!) 

AFM: still no AF... I'm almost a week late but I'm now wondering if I Ov'd later than I thought. My temp stays high and this morning its the highest its been since I started charting.


----------



## Dimples81

my cheapy arrived today, can't wait til i can afford a nice one from cosmic poppy or similar.


----------



## Peters Pooky

Here's her new bracelet! It's so pretty! 

Cosmic Poppy


----------



## emma1985

lullabybarb said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.
> 
> Whoooooo:wohoo: Congratulations Emma:happydance: how many dpo were you? soo pleased for you:happydance:Click to expand...

Not sure really, about 11dpo, and I am sooo scared, going for bloods tonight.


----------



## lovecutie1

Peters Pooky said:


> Here's her new bracelet! It's so pretty!
> 
> Cosmic Poppy

It's very pretty :)


----------



## betty14

Ooh love it! 

X x


----------



## Dimples81

emma1985 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> After promising myself and Jim (hubby) I wouldnt test until Thursday, that day my period is due i decided to take the 1 test I had at home and I almost instantly got a faint but obvious BFP.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited after losing the baby last month.
> 
> Whoooooo:wohoo: Congratulations Emma:happydance: how many dpo were you? soo pleased for you:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure really, about 11dpo, and I am sooo scared, going for bloods tonight.Click to expand...

wow that has picked up early! wishing you lots of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x


----------



## Dimples81

MrsPTTC said:


> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

MrsPTTC said:


> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x

:hugs: The exact same thing happen to me this month.


----------



## aprilfooluk

Hi ladies. Possibly a coincidence but....have been wearing my moonstone necklace for about 3 weeks. My cycles have been long lately, approx 44 days. Decided to use an opk this month as was not really sure when or if I was ovulating. Instructions said to start testing on cd12 which I did, yesterday. Smiley face! Could I be that lucky to catch my LH surge on the first day of testing? Also, hoping this is a sign that this cycle is going to be shorter! Xx


----------



## emma1985

Pregnancy confirmed with bloods! x


----------



## betty14

Congrats Emma h&h 9mths

X x x


----------



## supernoodles

Fantastic news Emma! Congrats. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

jeoestreich said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> :hugs: The exact same thing happen to me this month.Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs: So what's happening with you now? What's your next step? X


----------



## MrsPTTC

aprilfooluk said:


> Hi ladies. Possibly a coincidence but....have been wearing my moonstone necklace for about 3 weeks. My cycles have been long lately, approx 44 days. Decided to use an opk this month as was not really sure when or if I was ovulating. Instructions said to start testing on cd12 which I did, yesterday. Smiley face! Could I be that lucky to catch my LH surge on the first day of testing? Also, hoping this is a sign that this cycle is going to be shorter! Xx

Wow! That's so early! :happydance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

emma1985 said:


> Pregnancy confirmed with bloods! x

Yay! Well done Emma :yipee: x


----------



## Lily7

congrats emma!

peterspooky - that is lovely, I really hope I am buying that one soon


----------



## jeoestreich

MrsPTTC said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> :hugs: The exact same thing happen to me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: So what's happening with you now? What's your next step? XClick to expand...

Right now I am taking provera. I was taking 50 mg Clomid. This month I get a HSG and I think I will be doing soy because they will not give me another month of Clomid. I normally do not ovulate on my own. So once I get my HSG done, I go back to the doctor and go from there. The hubby is also getting a SA done. He is getting insurance in about a month so hopefully we can get the SA done then and not before.


----------



## jeoestreich

So I talked to my sister today. And she is totally going to get me this.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/YEMAYA-Nat...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2970280046402272413


----------



## MrsPTTC

jeoestreich said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> :hugs: The exact same thing happen to me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: So what's happening with you now? What's your next step? XClick to expand...
> 
> Right now I am taking provera. I was taking 50 mg Clomid. This month I get a HSG and I think I will be doing soy because they will not give me another month of Clomid. I normally do not ovulate on my own. So once I get my HSG done, I go back to the doctor and go from there. The hubby is also getting a SA done. He is getting insurance in about a month so hopefully we can get the SA done then and not before.Click to expand...

How long were you on the clomid for hun? So the clomid's been working well for you? Why have they stopped it? Because of the HSG? I had my HSG last month, it went fine. DH also had SA & that's fine. I just want my baby P already, lol. So the 'penny dropped' last night - the doctor said I didnt ovulate last month & I couldn't understand it as my chart said I did. It wasn't last cycle! Last cycle was the HSG, the blood tests were the cycle before & I didn't chart that month, I took a break! So maybe the anovulatory cycle was a one off :shrug: Either way I'm happy to take the clomid, it'll help shorten my cycle at least.

That bracelet is beautiful x


----------



## Torz

Hi everyone, i've just read all 82 pages, wow, so glad my DS is with his grandad for that epic read lol.

My best friends mum is very much in to all things supernatural, crystals etc & when i told her that i was ntnp for #2 she has given me a large piece of rose quarts, a rose quarts necklace & a piece of moonstone. I'm going to put the large piece under my pillow, i already have the necklace on & i'm going to put the moonstone in my bra. I'm just waiting to finish my pill packet (only a week & a half).

Congratulations to all have have their :BFP: & good luck to all those still trying x


----------



## rosabelle

MrsPTTC said:


> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x

Hey MrsPTTC :) 
I had a similar thing happen this month, was told i didnt ovulate and have PCOS but my chart says i did? 
Been referred to a specialist and will hopefully start clomid or something similar soon!
anyway just want to say good luck :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosabelle said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> Hey MrsPTTC :)
> I had a similar thing happen this month, was told i didnt ovulate and have PCOS but my chart says i did?
> Been referred to a specialist and will hopefully start clomid or something similar soon!
> anyway just want to say good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Rosabelle, good luck to you to. I've since realised it was the cycle before last when I got the bloods done & I didn't temp that month :dohh: so now I've no idea whether it was a one off or whether the months prior, even though I got a thermal shift I didn't either! :shrug:. I'm sure your specialist will give you clomid, apparently the docs hand them out like sweets/candy lol.:dust: x


----------



## rosabelle

MrsPTTC said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> Hey MrsPTTC :)
> I had a similar thing happen this month, was told i didnt ovulate and have PCOS but my chart says i did?
> Been referred to a specialist and will hopefully start clomid or something similar soon!
> anyway just want to say good luck :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Rosabelle, good luck to you to. I've since realised it was the cycle before last when I got the bloods done & I didn't temp that month :dohh: so now I've no idea whether it was a one off or whether the months prior, even though I got a thermal shift I didn't either! :shrug:. I'm sure your specialist will give you clomid, apparently the docs hand them out like sweets/candy lol.:dust: xClick to expand...

oh well that makes sense :) well hopefully it was a one off then hey! 
I'm not going to reply on my chart though.. 
ill just DTD lots until I see the specialist! 
You will have to let us know how you go with clomid :) x


----------



## SockriTease

rosabelle said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me ladies, went to FS this morning & my bloods came back that I didn't ovulate last month despite a temp shift but he said temping is a load of rubbish! :shrug: He's putting me on clomid from next cycle & performing an ultrasound to make sure I ovulate. I was pretty gutted earlier but I'm pleased it may explain the lack of BFP & hopefully I will have good news in a couple of months. The quest for a moonstone baby P continues lol x x
> 
> Hey MrsPTTC :)
> I had a similar thing happen this month, was told i didnt ovulate and have PCOS but my chart says i did?
> Been referred to a specialist and will hopefully start clomid or something similar soon!
> anyway just want to say good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Me too!!! How crazy! Temps confirm I did, even OPKs, bloods said no and I had them done twice being in denial and all :dohh:. Clomid it is for me as well. Good luck :dust:


----------



## LadyGecko

i used a moonstone after a year of ttc and fell pregnant first time..also then sent it on to a friend ttc and she has also concived and is now 31 weeks, I hav e sent them to 2 ladies o bnb and they have also concived...so give it a go xx


----------



## sharebear

I'm new to this forum but prior to joining, I read every single entry of this thread. And I'm so glad I did! Congratulations to all the moonstone BFPs!! And thank you so much to the OP for starting this thread. It is such an encouragement.

My husband and I are trying to conceive our first and had a chemical back in August. I just got AF this week so I'm out for September as well. But after reading this thread, I ordered two bracelets--a moonstone bracelet and a rose quartz bracelet--and cannot wait for them to arrive. In the meantime, I'm wearing a different fertility bracelet I had ordered online previously that has rose quartz and green aventurine. As soon as the moonstone bracelet arrives, though, I'm slapping that sucker on!

:dust:


----------



## sharebear

LadyGecko said:


> i used a moonstone after a year of ttc and fell pregnant first time..also then sent it on to a friend ttc and she has also concived and is now 31 weeks, I hav e sent them to 2 ladies o bnb and they have also concived...so give it a go xx

That is so inspiring to hear!! Thank you for sharing that :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

I ordered my moonstone and rose quatrz fertility bracelet from cosmic poppy on ebay yesterday. Cant wait for it to turn up! Af arrived this morning, so hoping it turns up in time to use this cycle.


----------



## airotciv

No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Well I now have a moonstone gri-gri thing to put under my pillow and a bracelet, bought some moonstone beads off ebay and I have made them myself. My OH also got me a moonstone stacking ring from Pandora, with the idea that when we get pregnant he will buy me another ring, and another one when we have a baby (he is so sweet).
So come on AF already, I am on 12DPO and test was negative this morning so I am ready for a brand new cycle ot start!
Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## LadyGecko

airotciv said:


> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx

you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:


----------



## airotciv

LadyGecko said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx
> 
> you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:Click to expand...

I'm wondering does the moonstone have to touch you? As it's set in a ring for me. It's a Pandora ring. But I am also wearing a rose quartz bracelet and we have fertility beads hanging above our bed. I am beginning to think this is never going to happen for us :cry: xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

airotciv said:


> LadyGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx
> 
> you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering does the moonstone have to touch you? As it's set in a ring for me. It's a Pandora ring. But I am also wearing a rose quartz bracelet and we have fertility beads hanging above our bed. I am beginning to think this is never going to happen for us :cry: xxxClick to expand...

you dont have to have the stone touch you...only have it close to you...I found that I carried mine in my pocket and used to rub i as i walked around....Keep your chin up :hugs: i felt like it was never going to happen for me and the one month i thought I was out surprised me ...now im waiting for my lil peanut to arrive...if ou ever need someone to chat to or even just to vent im on bnb almost everyday x


----------



## Livornese

Good luck!


----------



## airotciv

LadyGecko said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx
> 
> you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering does the moonstone have to touch you? As it's set in a ring for me. It's a Pandora ring. But I am also wearing a rose quartz bracelet and we have fertility beads hanging above our bed. I am beginning to think this is never going to happen for us :cry: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> you dont have to have the stone touch you...only have it close to you...I found that I carried mine in my pocket and used to rub i as i walked around....Keep your chin up :hugs: i felt like it was never going to happen for me and the one month i thought I was out surprised me ...now im waiting for my lil peanut to arrive...if ou ever need someone to chat to or even just to vent im on bnb almost everyday xClick to expand...

Thank you! Best of luck for your labour, hope it all goes well, not long to go :) xxx


----------



## greenpear

airotciv said:


> LadyGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx
> 
> you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering does the moonstone have to touch you? As it's set in a ring for me. It's a Pandora ring. But I am also wearing a rose quartz bracelet and we have fertility beads hanging above our bed. I am beginning to think this is never going to happen for us :cry: xxxClick to expand...

It will happen! I also used to rub my moonstone while I wore it - I think just touching it gave me reassurance :)


----------



## airotciv

greenpear said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> No moonstone baby for me this month and a painful period so it didn't help with that either :(. Maybe it used up all its magic helping me with my urine infection :( xxx
> 
> you can recharge your moon stone if you leave it in the view of the moon overnight:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering does the moonstone have to touch you? As it's set in a ring for me. It's a Pandora ring. But I am also wearing a rose quartz bracelet and we have fertility beads hanging above our bed. I am beginning to think this is never going to happen for us :cry: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It will happen! I also used to rub my moonstone while I wore it - I think just touching it gave me reassurance :)Click to expand...

I used to lay my hand with my ring and my bracelet on over my tummy at night as I felt it helped - but sadly it didn't :( xxx


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I decided to give the moonstone a go this month.

Ordered a beautiful bracelet with a selection of stones designed to help fertility (moonstone, amethyst, rose quartz and two others than I can't remember just now) with a little baby elephant charm on as well. :)

My husband got one for relaxation and male fertility as well.

Mine arrived just in time for the first day of my cycle and it was much lighter than previous ones have been - I had one very heavy day but then it went from that to just spotting (though I did have some awful cramps at the start). I feel really positive about this cycle because I've got it now and OH says he feels more positive too.

I did start out leaving it on the windowsill in the view of the moon to 'charge' it at night, but the last few nights I've slept with it on as well.


----------



## Peters Pooky

Still no AF ladies... cd42! I'm going to be making an appointment with my dr first thing tomorrow! Confused! 3 excruciating BFN!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah no way! Fingers crossed its good news & you've got a shy BFP Peters Pooky! How long are your cycles usually? x


----------



## Dimples81

Peters Pooky said:


> Still no AF ladies... cd42! I'm going to be making an appointment with my dr first thing tomorrow! Confused! 3 excruciating BFN!

fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Ah no way! Fingers crossed its good news & you've got a shy BFP Peters Pooky! How long are your cycles usually? x

My cycles are usually 31 days with an occasional 34... No idea what's going on with this one!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you have good news hun, do you feel any different? How many dpo are you now? x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Hope you have good news hun, do you feel any different? How many dpo are you now? x

I don't feel different at all... And my chart was so messed up I have no idea when I Ov'd...


----------



## Peters Pooky

So my chart was messed up because I didn't Ov! Dr confirmed this morning... I now have to wait for AF to bloody come! I've been referred to an RE but my appointment isn't until February! Come on moonstones!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw no gutted for you hun :hugs: February?! Bloody hell. Sounds like you and me are in the same boat with the ovulation! x


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw no gutted for you hun :hugs: February?! Bloody hell. Sounds like you and me are in the same boat with the ovulation! x

:hugs: Thanks love... I'll be trying soy along with my moonstones once AF arrives. We'll get there! I bet we're both pg soon! One annovulatory cycle doesn't mean that's always what will happen :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I hope so hun! Can't wait to start my clomid next cycle! x


----------



## jeoestreich

My sister totally order my bracelet today. I am getting this one from Cosmic-Poppy.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/YEMAYA-Nat...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2970280046402272413


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, just an added thing you might want to do...I dropped some fresh moonstone into bottles of water and drank throughout the day. If you are having a hard time, maybe give this a try. ?


----------



## greenpear

Peters Pooky said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Aw no gutted for you hun :hugs: February?! Bloody hell. Sounds like you and me are in the same boat with the ovulation! x
> 
> :hugs: Thanks love... I'll be trying soy along with my moonstones once AF arrives. We'll get there! I bet we're both pg soon! One annovulatory cycle doesn't mean that's always what will happen :thumbup:Click to expand...

Moonstones + PMA = :baby: !!!!

:dust:

:hugs: Hope everything works out before Dr interventions


----------



## greenpear

Oh and I had a bunch of anovulatory cycles last year and I still managed to conceive - it will happen, trust me!


----------



## Peters Pooky

greenpear said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Aw no gutted for you hun :hugs: February?! Bloody hell. Sounds like you and me are in the same boat with the ovulation! x
> 
> :hugs: Thanks love... I'll be trying soy along with my moonstones once AF arrives. We'll get there! I bet we're both pg soon! One annovulatory cycle doesn't mean that's always what will happen :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Moonstones + PMA = :baby: !!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs: Hope everything works out before Dr interventionsClick to expand...

Thanks love :) I already thought to myself "I'll be pregnant long before February!" :)

How are you doing??? If you ever need to talk feel free to pm me!


----------



## greenpear

Thanks hun :hugs:

I'm good emotionally - physically in a LOT of pain right now - it's much more brutal than a period, but I think tomorrow will be a better day. Are you on Oct thread? When are you testing? I think you will get preggo before February! Sometimes just knowing that you are heading to the Dr can be a psychologically boosting, and maybe you can "scare" your body into becoming pregnant.

I remember going to get tested to see if everything was ok because we weren't conceiving. Once I got my good news the next month I got knocked up! So it's all about feeling positive :flower:


----------



## Peters Pooky

greenpear said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm good emotionally - physically in a LOT of pain right now - it's much more brutal than a period, but I think tomorrow will be a better day. Are you on Oct thread? When are you testing? I think you will get preggo before February! Sometimes just knowing that you are heading to the Dr can be a psychologically boosting, and maybe you can "scare" your body into becoming pregnant.
> 
> I remember going to get tested to see if everything was ok because we weren't conceiving. Once I got my good news the next month I got knocked up! So it's all about feeling positive :flower:

I haven't gotten AF yet... She's taking her sweet time and making me miserable! I understand about the pain! I've always had horrible periods, so bad that I'd be throwing up and praying for God to let me die. So much fun :( But remember! You're often more fertile after a loss! And I'm sure you're next bean will be very very sticky! xxxxx 

My blood tests don't come back til next week so if they show that I'm definitely not pregnant (like my dr and I think), I will be asking for provera so that I can get this show on the road! I'm looking into getting a CBFM to use along with my Soy and Moonstones and several other stones I'm using now :)

I'm sure we'll all get our sticky beans soon... we're just being taught patience (which we'll definitely need as mothers :) )


----------



## greenpear

I agree, this past year I've learned to be more patient than I was before. As for periods - I heard that after you give birth some pain receptors die off and do not regenerate, so subsequent periods are less painful. I sure hope so!

Hope you can start your AF soon and be on to a new cycle!


----------



## MrsPTTC

So sorry for your loss Greenpear :hugs: x


----------



## Kaptain.Katie

Moon stone it is :) x


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!!
I refuse to get hopeful, but I did get a very faint line on frer test yesterday and this morning. I'm not gonna think I'm pregnant till that line is so dark you can see it from a mile away. I have been thru this before and don't want to be let down again...but to help my nerves before I go to bed my moonstone sits on my belly, and this morning when before I got up it went on there too. I should have gotten AF by now, but like I said.... I figure if I make it thru the weekend that is a plus. baby steps :) good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## SockriTease

hoping4girl said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> I refuse to get hopeful, but I did get a very faint line on frer test yesterday and this morning. I'm not gonna think I'm pregnant till that line is so dark you can see it from a mile away. I have been thru this before and don't want to be let down again...but to help my nerves before I go to bed my moonstone sits on my belly, and this morning when before I got up it went on there too. I should have gotten AF by now, but like I said.... I figure if I make it thru the weekend that is a plus. baby steps :) good luck and baby dust!!

Well you don't have to get hopeful just yet, but we will do it for you! :wohoo: FXed the lines get darker and darker. Sticky :dust:


----------



## Dimples81

does anyone have this one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rainbow-...902069?pt=Loose_Gemstones&hash=item415b7eaa75


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: fx Hoping4girl :dust:

xx


----------



## Dimples81

have put link on now! :dohh:


----------



## paula181

Dimples81 said:


> does anyone have this one?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rainbow-...902069?pt=Loose_Gemstones&hash=item415b7eaa75

No i havent but thats really nice :dance:

xx


----------



## caity86

my af is over a week late getting bfn but sumthin is going on....hope my moonstone has worked lmao :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbabies

First month with a moonstone, has been in my pocket all month...

I am 2 days late!!! :wacko:

BFNs so far but only 10dpo and LP has lengthened by two days!! :happydance: CRAZY


----------



## paula181

*Ooooh good luck Caity and Flutterbabies!

Sending you buckets of 

xx*


----------



## betty14

Goodluck to the ladies who are late! :dust:

I lost my piece of moonstone out of my bra :cry: just my luck! I still have my bracelet tho!

X x x


----------



## sharebear

Ooooh, yes, good luck Caity and Flutterbabies!! Hoping you both get your BFPs soon!


----------



## caity86

thanks girls, another sleepless night too hot tossing and turning, good sign I hope! lol xxx


----------



## katherinegrey

Good luck girls :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Any news Caity & Flutterbabies? Hoping4girl have you had any further :bfp:'s??

So I finally gave my friend her fertility bracelet yesterday - if you remember me saying it was her 30th birthday and she was NTNP so thought I'd get her one - it's also a healthy pregnancy bracelet but ISN'T moonstone, it's the "Gaia" one from Cosmic Poppy. So we meet up and she's already 10 weeks pregnant!! 1st cycle TTC the lucky duck. So it's a good job I didn't get her a moonstone one as the deed is already done. At least the one I've got her prevents against miscarriage so it can still be useful. I'm off on my hols in 4 days, going to Turkey and going to visit "Turtle Beach" where the Caretta Caretta Sea Turtles lay their eggs - I'm hoping it might bring me some luck!! And of course will be wearing my moonstone that day lol x


----------



## x Helen x

Thanks ladies, I just bought a fertility bracelet from e-bay - really hope it works for me!


----------



## Mrs.E

Yesterday I brought a rose quartz too :) I am now 5dpo ! xx


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I've been feeling quite positive about this month. I don't normally get Ov pains on the left hand side, just the right, but I'm wearing my fertility bracelet on my left wrist and I've been getting ov pains on that side this month!


----------



## CassieC

Ok just checked jtv.com and they have 16 in of round moonstone beads for under $20, but they are opaque. Does that matter? Sorry if this has already been covered, there are just too many post to read them all.

There seems to be a large variety of what they call moonstone.

Thank you


----------



## betty14

Moonstone tends to be opaque, opalite is clear.... So that sounds like a fab deal :thumbup: all the moonstone on my bracelet is opaque :thumbup:

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! 
X x x


----------



## katherinegrey

My moonstone is opaque, I have a moonstone ring and then a rainbow moonstone stone and they both are x


----------



## CassieC

Thanks ladies! I am going to order them today. 

And btw jtv.com is an excellent sight for loose gemstones/crystals and inexpensive jewelry. They have a great return policy so you never have to worry about you purchases. I just dont buy diamonds from them.

I checked out the rose quartz as well and they have some great deals on strands of beads! I am super excited!


----------



## betty14

Your welcome! Do they ship to uk? X x


----------



## JustKia

After reading this thread I had to go make myself a fertility bracelet.
It's small rose quartz rounds, rainbow moonstone rounds and moonstone chips, with a tiny turtle charm.
 



Attached Files:







FBracelet01.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9









FBracelet02.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## katherinegrey

you made that? it's absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## JustKia

Aww thank you :hugs: yep I make loads of different bits n pieces - it's one of my many hobbies LOL knitting, crochet, sewing, scrapbooking, cooking, genealogy, reading, watching tv, making jewellery


----------



## betty14

Just Kia that's beautiful :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Dimples81

JustKia said:


> After reading this thread I had to go make myself a fertility bracelet.
> It's small rose quartz rounds, rainbow moonstone rounds and moonstone chips, with a tiny turtle charm.

that is so pretty. I have been looking for something more dainty looking and urs is lush!


----------



## CassieC

JustKia said:


> After reading this thread I had to go make myself a fertility bracelet.
> It's small rose quartz rounds, rainbow moonstone rounds and moonstone chips, with a tiny turtle charm.

Where did you get your beads at?


----------



## JustKia

CassieC said:


> Where did you get your beads at?

I get them from various bead shops, ebay, bead swaps, hobbycraft - I'm a bead-a-holic and ended up with loads of beads that I have no idea what to do with that I just got because "they were pretty" or "I liked the colour" :blush: I've been "collecting" beads for over 6 years so I don't remember exactly where I got a lot of them from.

Thank you for all the lovely comments :hugs:


----------



## CassieC

So after several hours of scouring the internet I finally found my perfect moonstones! I just ordered them from ebay. Here they are....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2006487492...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1697wt_1037


I hope they are as pretty as the picture!
When they get here I am going to get some rose quartz and make me a bracelet. And there should be enough left over for one in each pocket, one in the bra, under the pillow, and maybe I will hide one in the hubs pillow just for luck, lol. 

Praying for quick shipping....


----------



## jeoestreich

Very nice. I am hoping that my bracelet gets here before the full moon on the 11th so I can charge it up.


----------



## c814

Sorry all that Ive not been on for a while, I was feeling a bit down and struggling to be positive! Im now nearly 6 weeks since last af and still no ov, am hoping for ov some time this week. If it is itll be my third 8 week cycle since my mmc!! I just dont get it! Why havent they gone back to my normal 28 days? The dr has said if it gets to 6 months since my mmc they will do tests if Im still having long cycles so only got a month to wait and then can go for the tests if they are still long. Hoping to get my bfp this cycle instead but at least they will do some tests


----------



## aprilfooluk

First month with my moonstone. Cycles have been long and irregular for the last couple of cycles, 45 days ish. Day 27 today and have got brown spotting. Would love it to be an implantation bleed but even if it is af arriving would be a bit pleased cos it would be a short cycle. Cramping too. Will keep u informed of what my moonstone has done for me. 
Baby dust to all. X


----------



## supernoodles

:witch:Hey gorgeous ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know that unfortunately moonstone didnt' work for me this cycle :cry: The dreaded :witch: got me.

Think I'll take a break for next cycle. My dad and stepmum are visiting for a few weeks from the UK in early Nov, so it'll be nice to sit down and have a few drinks with them. I'm also going to see a FS tomorrow as it's 12 months with 3 losses and clearly something's amiss. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all 
Lou
xx


----------



## hoping4girl

AF came, I'm out for September. So...I'm going to take the month off. WEll...I wish I could take the month off. I feel like if I don't try something, how can anything happen? So...I'm gonna go w/ baby asprin this month....sorry if this makes no sense....I've been having some yummy rum to celebrate the fact that I can still have rum :)


----------



## jeoestreich

lol hoping4girl! I always say I am going to take it easy but I do not. LOL Hugs that AF got you. Good luck and lots of baby dust for you.


----------



## Princessbec

If I get a BFN this month I'm going to buy and moonstone braclet : )


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> lol hoping4girl! I always say I am going to take it easy but I do not. LOL Hugs that AF got you. Good luck and lots of baby dust for you.

I haven't temped yet, so thats good. I just have such a problem not thinking about having a baby. How do you stop thinking about it? DH told me we should just wing it this month, but now that I know what I'm looking for and how my body works, I can't just ignore it. I wish so badly I could be more like him and not care....but thats just not me. So..I just won't tell him I guess when things need to happen or anything like that. I will try hard to not think about it. For instance: today I am power cleaning my house. Well, thats the plan anyway. Chances are I will just sit around and mope for a while....then do the dishes really fast before dh comes home from work :haha:


----------



## aprilfooluk

Think af has got me. based on my last couple of cycles I thought I would ovulate on thurs this week. Opk showed positive 2weeks ago though so bd'd a few times. A little brown bleeding yesterday and then more today. Too much to be implantation bleeding I think. Xx


----------



## Stinas

I dont know whats going on with my cycle this month....its been very odd. Hopefully it ends up good...only the moonstone knows.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Stinas i take it your AF is late but getting bfns? 

:hugs: to those that the :witch: got. 

Peterspooky, any word from the blood tests or AF??

Well my turtle charm has fallen of my bracelet! :( Hope its not a bad omen :nope: I think its fixable though, phew! X


----------



## Poppy Moon

CassieC said:


> Ok just checked jtv.com and they have 16 in of round moonstone beads for under $20, but they are opaque. Does that matter? Sorry if this has already been covered, there are just too many post to read them all.
> 
> There seems to be a large variety of what they call moonstone.
> 
> Thank you

It cab be opaque, but can also have transcluecnt qualities, There are so many types of moonstone and they are all quite different... I am attempting to attach a photo of all the moonstone I currently have in stock. You will see large rainbow moonstone, two sizes of natural white and cream moonstone and some peach moonstone, but there are quite a few other types out there as well. Some can be quite transparent, some have ghostly clouds in them, some have flashes of colour.... Hope this helps, Love Cosmic P
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4159.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8









CIMG4166.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









CIMG4165.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katherinegrey

Poppy Moon said:


> CassieC said:
> 
> 
> Ok just checked jtv.com and they have 16 in of round moonstone beads for under $20, but they are opaque. Does that matter? Sorry if this has already been covered, there are just too many post to read them all.
> 
> There seems to be a large variety of what they call moonstone.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It cab be opaque, but can also have transcluecnt qualities, There are so many types of moonstone and they are all quite different... I am attempting to attach a photo of all the moonstone I currently have in stock. You will see large rainbow moonstone, two sizes of natural white and cream moonstone and some peach moonstone, but there are quite a few other types out there as well. Some can be quite transparent, some have ghostly clouds in them, some have flashes of colour.... Hope this helps, Love Cosmic PClick to expand...


Can you please tell me what the moonstones in the last picture are called please? Mine is the same and I never know what colour I should call it! Thank you :flower:


----------



## sharebear

I'm sorry for those who got AF this month. Don't lose hope! I should take my own advice, because I get so easily discouraged, but we have to stay positive, right? 

On another note, I just got my moonstone bracelet yesterday. The weather here has been so rainy...is it still possible to cleanse/charge moonstones during the October 11 full moon even if it's overcast?


----------



## CassieC

Thanks Poppy. I ordered some from here in the US that is peachy colored and some from china that is "sri lanka" moonstone.... we will see about that, lol. I am a bit skeptical about ordering things from china on ebay, but what the heck it was only $2.00 with free shipping. lol. I will let everyone know when it gets here, if it turns out to be real then I will post the sellers name. 

I am so excited about all this I couldn't even wait till my stuff from ebay got here so yesterday I went to the local bead store a made a fertility/pregnancy bracelet. I covered all my bases with this one. I googled fertility crystals or something and came up with lots of different kinds. 

So I loaded this bracelet down with carnelian, amethyst, clear quartz, rose quartz, pearl, sky blue aquamarine, small round shell, green tourmaline, and I think rhodonite(its pink with a dark green in it and opaque) I hope I covered it all, lol.


----------



## Mishou

I didnt see this, I just posted a similar post. But, I need to talk to my hubby about them before I order one, but I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## maria86

I was wondering, do you think a moonstone pendant would work, or does it have to be a bracelet? I have a moonstone pendant that I always wear, I hope it will help :shrug:


----------



## betty14

Cassie can you post a pic it sounds lovely! 

Maria of course a pendant will be fine :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## CassieC

Kinda hard to get a clear pic of it. It really is just a mix of gemstones since it was made for the benefits and not purely looks.


----------



## Peters Pooky

MrsPTTC said:


> Stinas i take it your AF is late but getting bfns?
> 
> :hugs: to those that the :witch: got.
> 
> Peterspooky, any word from the blood tests or AF??
> 
> Well my turtle charm has fallen of my bracelet! :( Hope its not a bad omen :nope: I think its fixable though, phew! X

I've had word from both :( Monday I got my results... All levels are normal but no sign of any hcg then this morning AF reared her ugly head (CD51!) Dr thinks I just Ov'd a little later. I'm going to be taking soy this cycle to try and boost my eggies and prevent another cycle like this! 
On a happier note, it's October and Gail predicted I would conceive this month with my BFP next month! Fingers crossed my moonstones, gemstones, and soy do the trick!!!


----------



## JustKia

Cassie - that's a lovely mix of stones.
Your wee turtle looks just like mine =)


----------



## Stinas

Peters - Sorry AF got you!!...good luck this month!


----------



## betty14

Cassis thanks, that is lovely :) I live the toggle style fastener! 

X x x


----------



## josephine3

missy123 said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> anyone??? :shrug:Click to expand...

I was just about to post that in the uk this is the only colour of moonstone i have ever seen or had or knew of until reading this thread!!

My piece i used to have looked just like that. I would want the same shimmery white i think for a bracelet as its what im used to...
great thread, love the crystal thing and it looks like a lot of you have had success judging by the siggies!!! is there more than it has on the front page??

I also found this useful site if you want to buy loose beads 

https://www.gemselect.com/moonstone/moonstone.php?buy=great_gems&amp;adgroup=moonstone

:dust: to all moonstone ttcers! will be getting be a bracelet as soon as possible!


----------



## maria86

betty14 said:


> Cassie can you post a pic it sounds lovely!
> 
> Maria of course a pendant will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

Thanks!! I hope so :) I bought it yesterday and I am now wearing it with my cross 24/7 :dust:


----------



## josephine3

I even just looked online and cant see the other colours... this may be a daft question but are u guys sure the other beads arent other stones...??:blush:


----------



## katherinegrey

My rings the same as that stone! Like an amberish, greeny bluey in some lights! I am in the UK though too and I also have a rainbow moonstone stone which is just lovely!


----------



## PandaLuv31

josephine3 said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> anyone??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post that in the uk this is the only colour of moonstone i have ever seen or had or knew of until reading this thread!!
> 
> My piece i used to have looked just like that. I would want the same shimmery white i think for a bracelet as its what im used to...
> great thread, love the crystal thing and it looks like a lot of you have had success judging by the siggies!!! is there more than it has on the front page??
> 
> I also found this useful site if you want to buy loose beads
> 
> https://www.gemselect.com/moonstone/moonstone.php?buy=great_gems&amp;adgroup=moonstone
> 
> :dust: to all moonstone ttcers! will be getting be a bracelet as soon as possible!Click to expand...

My one loose stone looks just like yours (in the pic!). I just ordered an actual bracelet last night since I keep misplacing my little stone and it kept falling off of the bracelet I made. The one I ordered is a very simple stretchy bracelet made from all little round moonstone (they look like my beige one, like the pic above but they look a little more pinkish.) The seller said "natural moonstone" so I really hope it is real but I guess I will find out when it arrives. It will not be here in time for the full moon on Oct 11 but I hope it still helps and at least I will have it for future cycles, just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

PandaLuv31 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> anyone??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post that in the uk this is the only colour of moonstone i have ever seen or had or knew of until reading this thread!!
> 
> My piece i used to have looked just like that. I would want the same shimmery white i think for a bracelet as its what im used to...
> great thread, love the crystal thing and it looks like a lot of you have had success judging by the siggies!!! is there more than it has on the front page??
> 
> I also found this useful site if you want to buy loose beads
> 
> https://www.gemselect.com/moonstone/moonstone.php?buy=great_gems&amp;adgroup=moonstone
> 
> :dust: to all moonstone ttcers! will be getting be a bracelet as soon as possible!Click to expand...
> 
> My one loose stone looks just like yours (in the pic!). I just ordered an actual bracelet last night since I keep misplacing my little stone and it kept falling off of the bracelet I made. The one I ordered is a very simple stretchy bracelet made from all little round moonstone (they look like my beige one, like the pic above but they look a little more pinkish.) The seller said "natural moonstone" so I really hope it is real but I guess I will find out when it arrives. It will not be here in time for the full moon on Oct 11 but I hope it still helps and at least I will have it for future cycles, just in case. :thumbup:Click to expand...

remember you can charge it in other ways and use it too.


----------



## Poppy Moon

katherinegrey said:


> Poppy Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CassieC said:
> 
> 
> Ok just checked jtv.com and they have 16 in of round moonstone beads for under $20, but they are opaque. Does that matter? Sorry if this has already been covered, there are just too many post to read them all.
> 
> There seems to be a large variety of what they call moonstone.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It cab be opaque, but can also have transcluecnt qualities, There are so many types of moonstone and they are all quite different... I am attempting to attach a photo of all the moonstone I currently have in stock. You will see large rainbow moonstone, two sizes of natural white and cream moonstone and some peach moonstone, but there are quite a few other types out there as well. Some can be quite transparent, some have ghostly clouds in them, some have flashes of colour.... Hope this helps, Love Cosmic PClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what the moonstones in the last picture are called please? Mine is the same and I never know what colour I should call it! Thank you :flower:Click to expand...

The large beads at the front are rainbow moonstone, they usually have flashes of colour and most have them have a quartz feel. Whilst my most expensive beads, some are "imperfect" having black flecks in them and visible crystaline structures inside. They can be quite clear in some areas. In the background is natural, untreated white moonstone. Both types come from India, not Sri Lanka, like Blue Moonstone, which looks completely different and is very flawless and ghostly.
Some of my white moonstone beads, seen at the back of that last photo, can have a flash of blue, others have phantoms inside or an eerie light that moves over the surface. Another batch was slightly cream and very opaque, but with a cats eye quality. The peach has that same strange cats eye irridescence moving over the surface.
I don't come on this forum much, because I don't want people to think I'm stalking.. LOL... However I will try to answer any questions I come across and would be happy to look at pictures of your own moonstone if you are dubious. I think most of you would know how to get in touch without me looking like I'm advertising...
I think it's possible that some people are worrying too much about why there are so many types of moonstone. It comes from various countries and so there are slight variations! Colour changes occur in many gemstones depending on where they are from. Moonstone can be colorless, white, yellow, green, brown, orange, pink, or grey, but it always has a white or blue sheen. The best moonstone is colorless with a blue sheen. The colored varieties mainly come from India. . It is composed of two feldspar species, orthoclase and albite. The two species are intermingled. Then, as the newly formed mineral cools, the intergrowth of orthoclase and albite separates into stacked, alternating layers. When light falls between these thin, flat layers, it scatters in many directions producing the phenomenon called adularescence.
Rainbow moonstone is more properly a colourless form of labradorite, a kissing cousin of moonstone, and can be distinguished from "true" moonstone by its greater transparency and play of colour, although their value, durability and chemical composition do not greatly differ. Labradorite, also known as Spectrolite, is scientifically known as Calcium Sodium Aluminum Silicate, whilst moonstone is, or Selenite, is known as Sodium Potassium Aluminium Silicate. Scientists also note that there can be certain amount of bleeding between the two. Meaning a lump of Labraodrite might contain areas of Moonstone. Think of Chevron Amethyst, which I use quite alot of in my fertility bracelets; Amethyst is a type of purple quartz, Chevron Amethyst has gorgeous bands of Amethyst, Milky Quartz and Clear Quartz (Rock Crystal) within it, so three similar stones in one! Bargain!!!
Please don't panic about your moonstone. Panicking will not get you pregnant and like I have mentioned before, physicists believe that it is the way light passes through a stone that affects the health and many healers use man-made Opalite Moonstone for fertility along with countless other gemstones and red coral. I also believe it is very much about state of mind and you should find a gemstone or piece of jewellery (OF WHICH THE STONE TOUCHES THE SKIN- SO PROBABLY NOT A RING) that you feel good about. It might not be moonstone at all, you might see a fertility bracelet with your favourite colours and that would be better, in my humble opinion, than a moonstone one, if moonstone doesn't really grab you. I think you need to find a piece that attracts you and you will love it and feel positive about it and the affect it will have on you. Remember, gemstones can store negative feelings ( refer to my earlier posts about cleansing and charging) and can store positive feelings, so if you look at your tumble stone, pendant, charm, bracelet or whatever and feel optimistic, it will store that.

I wonder if anybody would mind helping me out and telling me whether a belt-charm type thing might appeal to women like yourselves. Your opinions would be gretaly appreciated. I'm thinking moonstone, rose quartz and aquamarine with a butterfly or turtle charm, because not everyone like jewellery or can wear it all the time, but a charm could be worn on a belt loop and touched often and easily kept under a pillow at night. It could also be being charged under a full moon, whilst its owner keeps their bracelet on; I noticed that's a worry for some of you.
Love and best wishes, Cosmic Poppy


----------



## Poppy Moon

Dimples81 said:


> PandaLuv31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> heres mine..it has lots of lines in it..is that normal?
> 
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/leonielouise/2011-09-13_130658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> anyone??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post that in the uk this is the only colour of moonstone i have ever seen or had or knew of until reading this thread!!
> 
> My piece i used to have looked just like that. I would want the same shimmery white i think for a bracelet as its what im used to...
> great thread, love the crystal thing and it looks like a lot of you have had success judging by the siggies!!! is there more than it has on the front page??
> 
> I also found this useful site if you want to buy loose beads
> 
> https://www.gemselect.com/moonstone/moonstone.php?buy=great_gems&amp;adgroup=moonstone
> 
> :dust: to all moonstone ttcers! will be getting be a bracelet as soon as possible!Click to expand...
> 
> My one loose stone looks just like yours (in the pic!). I just ordered an actual bracelet last night since I keep misplacing my little stone and it kept falling off of the bracelet I made. The one I ordered is a very simple stretchy bracelet made from all little round moonstone (they look like my beige one, like the pic above but they look a little more pinkish.) The seller said "natural moonstone" so I really hope it is real but I guess I will find out when it arrives. It will not be here in time for the full moon on Oct 11 but I hope it still helps and at least I will have it for future cycles, just in case. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> remember you can charge it in other ways and use it too.Click to expand...

This looks like natural white moonstone to me


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much for answering :)


----------



## Poppy Moon

josephine3 said:


> I even just looked online and cant see the other colours... this may be a daft question but are u guys sure the other beads arent other stones...??:blush:

I am also in the UK, but I assure you there are many types of moonstone, especially the coloured varieties found in India. Just Google Moonstone and look in images. That's an easy way of looking through tonnes of pictures simultaneously.

Here are just a few...
 



Attached Files:







moon stone.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 0









moonstone.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 0









moonstone_tumblestone.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0









white_black_orange_moonstone_balls_gr57.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bunnylicious

My fertility bracelet that I bought on Etsy.com in April broke 3 days ago!
I was pretty surprised, because I took care of it really well, I took it off when I took showers. The person who sold it to me used some kind of a wire. 

3 days ago, I was watching tv, when I got up to go to the bathroom, the bracelet wire broke. 
Somehow I got a good feeling about that, and today I got a BFP!


----------



## SockriTease

Awesome news bunnylicious!!! :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: Moonstone is also said to give you an easy pregnancy and labor as well, so it wouldn't be bad to get another one. So excited for you hun :dance:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Thanks! Okay, I will get another one or get that bracelet fixed!


----------



## betty14

Congrats bunny, :happydance:

Can you re-string the beads? 

X x x


----------



## Bunnylicious

betty14 said:


> Congrats bunny, :happydance:
> 
> Can you re-string the beads?
> 
> X x x

 I will take it to the bead store this weekend and see if they can get it fix. I still have all the beads, just need new string. It's cheaper than buy a new one. :thumbup:


----------



## CassieC

:happydance:Yay Bunny!!!:happydance:

I am so happy for you! This is good! I wonder how many more moonstone babies there will be!!

:headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## betty14

Bunnylicious said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats bunny, :happydance:
> 
> Can you re-string the beads?
> 
> X x x
> 
> I will take it to the bead store this weekend and see if they can get it fix. I still have all the beads, just need new string. It's cheaper than buy a new one. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had one break and I went to a craft store and picked up some bracelet elastic and did it myself, it was 30p a meter!! Maybe worth a look?

X x x


----------



## CassieC

My moonstone came in!!! EEEK:happydance: I made it with moonstone, rose quartz and green aventurine. I can see this quickly becoming an addiction, lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stinas

Congrats bunny!!!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!

Post your chart here for all the chart admirers...
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## jeoestreich

I am thinking that I have to make my own bracelets. Beautiful Cassie!


----------



## sharebear

Bunnylicious said:


> My fertility bracelet that I bought on Etsy.com in April broke 3 days ago!
> I was pretty surprised, because I took care of it really well, I took it off when I took showers. The person who sold it to me used some kind of a wire.
> 
> 3 days ago, I was watching tv, when I got up to go to the bathroom, the bracelet wire broke.
> Somehow I got a good feeling about that, and today I got a BFP!


CONGRATS, Bunnylicious!! That's awesome news! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## sharebear

CassieC said:


> My moonstone came in!!! EEEK:happydance: I made it with moonstone, rose quartz and green aventurine. I can see this quickly becoming an addiction, lol.

Cassie, these are beautiful. You should make and sell jewelry! I'm a huge fan of green aventurine myself :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations!!!

I got a dip in my chart at 7dpo today, so praying it's implantation!!!


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations Bunnylicious 

xx*


----------



## PandaLuv31

Bunnylicious said:


> My fertility bracelet that I bought on Etsy.com in April broke 3 days ago!
> I was pretty surprised, because I took care of it really well, I took it off when I took showers. The person who sold it to me used some kind of a wire.
> 
> 3 days ago, I was watching tv, when I got up to go to the bathroom, the bracelet wire broke.
> Somehow I got a good feeling about that, and today I got a BFP!

Congratulations, Bunnylicious!!!:baby: That is such great news!!! :happydance:


Good luck & fx'd for you, KatherineGrey, and everyone else! :dust:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Stinas said:


> Congrats bunny!!!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!
> 
> Post your chart here for all the chart admirers...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html

Done! :D



CassieC said:


> My moonstone came in!!! EEEK:happydance: I made it with moonstone, rose quartz and green aventurine. I can see this quickly becoming an addiction, lol.

Wow nice! you're so creative ! :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Where do you buy moonstone?

That was probably answered previously but with 94 pages I dont feel like searching for it!


----------



## JustKia

I got mine via ebay =)


----------



## CassieC

Ebay here too, and the local bead store may have some!


----------



## Lily7

I got mine from ebay too x


----------



## Stinas

eBay is where I got mine from. Cosmicpoppy wonderful seller. 

When is the next full moon?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oct. 11th! GL everyone! Fingers crossed for more moonstone babies. :flower:


----------



## sharebear

TryinFor1 said:


> Where do you buy moonstone?
> 
> That was probably answered previously but with 94 pages I dont feel like searching for it!

I got my moonstone bracelet from Zen Jewelz! Her fertility bracelet was featured on Real Housewives of New Jersey (I don't watch the show, so don't ask me how I know that). But anyway, I love my bracelet! I'm thinking of getting a rose quartz one from her as well.


----------



## sharebear

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Oct. 11th! GL everyone! Fingers crossed for more moonstone babies. :flower:

Hi HoldOn2Hope! Do you know if you can charge moonstones even if it's overcast or cloudy during the full moon? Also, I live in an apartment complex and there are all these street lights right near our window, so that at night, you just see the street light streaming in even if you know the moonlight is still there. Can I still charge my moonstone even if the street light overpowers the moonlight?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Mine turned up friday morning, from cosmic poppy, just before a long weekend away and just before my predicted fertile period! Fx for this month


----------



## Torz

I have a lovely piece of moonstone hanging round my neck that my best mate bought me, & some rose quarts under my pillow. I'm really hoping that its going to help as i came off cerazette (minipill) & i know it can take some time for menstural cycle to get back to normal after taking this, pkus i'm still breast feeding my son. Really hoping that the moonstone can help.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Been wearing my moonstone, rose quartz, amethyst and a couple of other stones bracelet since CD1 and my chart is certainly looking promising. Felt really convinced I was pregnant yesterday and have been trying to convince myself to stop obsessing about it.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

sharebear said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Oct. 11th! GL everyone! Fingers crossed for more moonstone babies. :flower:
> 
> Hi HoldOn2Hope! Do you know if you can charge moonstones even if it's overcast or cloudy during the full moon? Also, I live in an apartment complex and there are all these street lights right near our window, so that at night, you just see the street light streaming in even if you know the moonlight is still there. Can I still charge my moonstone even if the street light overpowers the moonlight?Click to expand...

Absolutely! The moon's energy is still very present during overcast evenings. So, put it out tomorrow before you go to bed and bring it in in the AM. Some people then also put it out again for a few hours that night. I put a clear bowl of wter out there too and charge some "moon water" and drink a little each night through the new moon. But that's of course a personal preference! :flower: 

It's ok if there are streetlights. It's also ok if you have to keep it in your windowsill, though it's best if it's on the earth.


----------



## Dimples81

the next full moon is the 12th.


----------



## JustKia

Dimples81 said:


> the next full moon is the 12th.

Kind of...
It's just after 2am (UK time) on the 12th so technically it's the night of the 11th.
I had put my predicted lunar O in my siggie (born the day before the full moon), so when I saw someone say it was the 11th I got all worried that I'd got my moon dates wrong somewhere and was checking my spreadsheets and various websites to confirm the right date and then noticed the time of the full moon was 2.06am IIRC - just after 2am anyway.


----------



## maggiepie11

ok, i think we can add another BFP for the moonstone gang!!! in fairness i'll this a combination moonstone/softcups/weightloss BFP. :)

it's faint, but it's there!! now, if you had a faint positive the day before AF is due, would you take the bracelet off tonight to recharge it?


----------



## SockriTease

maggiepie11 said:


> ok, i think we can add another BFP for the moonstone gang!!! in fairness i'll this a combination moonstone/softcups/weightloss BFP. :)
> 
> it's faint, but it's there!! now, if you had a faint positive the day before AF is due, would you take the bracelet off tonight to recharge it?

Congrats hun! :wohoo:. I would personally still charge it. Moonstone is said to assist in helping you have a healthy pregnancy and labor. This time if you decide to charge, those are the positive thoughts you can have when you clean it. HnH9mos!


----------



## RAlex

wow moonstone looks really interesting, congrats to all who got their BFP. I have just ordered my moonstone bracelet :dust:


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations MaggiePie 

xx*


----------



## paula181

*Well i got crosshairs on FF today, i really hope it is right!! 

xx*


----------



## Mazzy17

Think i might join the moonstone bracelet club. Any recommendations where i get one? :flower:


----------



## paula181

I got mine from Ebay from Cosmicpoppy! Its really nice and I love it :dance:

Xx


----------



## Dimples81

congratulations!

Cosmic Poppy said you didnt need to take it off to charge it a couple of pages back.


----------



## Dimples81

Poppy Moon said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CassieC said:
> 
> 
> Ok just checked jtv.com and they have 16 in of round moonstone beads for under $20, but they are opaque. Does that matter? Sorry if this has already been covered, there are just too many post to read them all.
> 
> There seems to be a large variety of what they call moonstone.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It cab be opaque, but can also have transcluecnt qualities, There are so many types of moonstone and they are all quite different... I am attempting to attach a photo of all the moonstone I currently have in stock. You will see large rainbow moonstone, two sizes of natural white and cream moonstone and some peach moonstone, but there are quite a few other types out there as well. Some can be quite transparent, some have ghostly clouds in them, some have flashes of colour.... Hope this helps, Love Cosmic PClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what the moonstones in the last picture are called please? Mine is the same and I never know what colour I should call it! Thank you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> The large beads at the front are rainbow moonstone, they usually have flashes of colour and most have them have a quartz feel. Whilst my most expensive beads, some are "imperfect" having black flecks in them and visible crystaline structures inside. They can be quite clear in some areas. In the background is natural, untreated white moonstone. Both types come from India, not Sri Lanka, like Blue Moonstone, which looks completely different and is very flawless and ghostly.
> Some of my white moonstone beads, seen at the back of that last photo, can have a flash of blue, others have phantoms inside or an eerie light that moves over the surface. Another batch was slightly cream and very opaque, but with a cats eye quality. The peach has that same strange cats eye irridescence moving over the surface.
> I don't come on this forum much, because I don't want people to think I'm stalking.. LOL... However I will try to answer any questions I come across and would be happy to look at pictures of your own moonstone if you are dubious. I think most of you would know how to get in touch without me looking like I'm advertising...
> I think it's possible that some people are worrying too much about why there are so many types of moonstone. It comes from various countries and so there are slight variations! Colour changes occur in many gemstones depending on where they are from. Moonstone can be colorless, white, yellow, green, brown, orange, pink, or grey, but it always has a white or blue sheen. The best moonstone is colorless with a blue sheen. The colored varieties mainly come from India. . It is composed of two feldspar species, orthoclase and albite. The two species are intermingled. Then, as the newly formed mineral cools, the intergrowth of orthoclase and albite separates into stacked, alternating layers. When light falls between these thin, flat layers, it scatters in many directions producing the phenomenon called adularescence.
> Rainbow moonstone is more properly a colourless form of labradorite, a kissing cousin of moonstone, and can be distinguished from "true" moonstone by its greater transparency and play of colour, although their value, durability and chemical composition do not greatly differ. Labradorite, also known as Spectrolite, is scientifically known as Calcium Sodium Aluminum Silicate, whilst moonstone is, or Selenite, is known as Sodium Potassium Aluminium Silicate. Scientists also note that there can be certain amount of bleeding between the two. Meaning a lump of Labraodrite might contain areas of Moonstone. Think of Chevron Amethyst, which I use quite alot of in my fertility bracelets; Amethyst is a type of purple quartz, Chevron Amethyst has gorgeous bands of Amethyst, Milky Quartz and Clear Quartz (Rock Crystal) within it, so three similar stones in one! Bargain!!!
> Please don't panic about your moonstone. Panicking will not get you pregnant and like I have mentioned before, physicists believe that it is the way light passes through a stone that affects the health and many healers use man-made Opalite Moonstone for fertility along with countless other gemstones and red coral. I also believe it is very much about state of mind and you should find a gemstone or piece of jewellery (OF WHICH THE STONE TOUCHES THE SKIN- SO PROBABLY NOT A RING) that you feel good about. It might not be moonstone at all, you might see a fertility bracelet with your favourite colours and that would be better, in my humble opinion, than a moonstone one, if moonstone doesn't really grab you. I think you need to find a piece that attracts you and you will love it and feel positive about it and the affect it will have on you. Remember, gemstones can store negative feelings ( refer to my earlier posts about cleansing and charging) and can store positive feelings, so if you look at your tumble stone, pendant, charm, bracelet or whatever and feel optimistic, it will store that.
> 
> I wonder if anybody would mind helping me out and telling me whether a belt-charm type thing might appeal to women like yourselves. Your opinions would be gretaly appreciated. I'm thinking moonstone, rose quartz and aquamarine with a butterfly or turtle charm, because not everyone like jewellery or can wear it all the time, but a charm could be worn on a belt loop and touched often and easily kept under a pillow at night. It could also be being charged under a full moon, whilst its owner keeps their bracelet on; I noticed that's a worry for some of you.
> Love and best wishes, Cosmic PoppyClick to expand...

here.


----------



## sharebear

maggiepie11 said:


> ok, i think we can add another BFP for the moonstone gang!!! in fairness i'll this a combination moonstone/softcups/weightloss BFP. :)
> 
> it's faint, but it's there!! now, if you had a faint positive the day before AF is due, would you take the bracelet off tonight to recharge it?

Congrats, maggiepie11!


----------



## Lily7

congrats maggiepie


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Maggiepie!!!!!!!!
yay for another BFP Moonstone baby!!!


----------



## Dimples81

how many bfps is that now?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

15


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congrats to all the new bfps! :yipee:


----------



## Stinas

How many of us charged our moonstones the past night or so? 
I remembered last night...was I too late?


----------



## Lilies85

Stinas said:


> How many of us charged our moonstones the past night or so?
> I remembered last night...was I too late?

Hey, I charged mine last night...the apex was apparently at 8:07p.m here in Calgary. I had it on the windowsill at that time but it was cloudy so who knows if it got charged enough...though, when I woke up in the middle of the night, the moon was shining directly into the bedroom...

Anyway, thought I would join this thread as it is the cause of me getting the moonstone. I'm a massage therapist so I can't wear anything on my wrists so I bought a pendant instead. Cleansed it, charged it and meditated on it.

I just got off BC in the first week of Sept, had my withdrawal bleed on the 10th and still currently waiting for the witch. We did the BD on the days that I might have been ovulating (or not, since my cycle may be well off). 

Today will be my first day of wearing my necklace so hopefully it does its magic.


----------



## Lily7

I charged mine last night, lets hope it does its stuff!


----------



## Lilies85

Lily7 said:


> I charged mine last night, lets hope it does its stuff!

It better...if not for anything, then to prove my husband wrong. He thinks I'm crazy. You should have seen his face when I was cleansing with it...I had my incenses and candles and everything...Today, he asked me if I had any more spells left to cast on it.


----------



## Lily7

Lilies85 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> I charged mine last night, lets hope it does its stuff!
> 
> It better...if not for anything, then to prove my husband wrong. He thinks I'm crazy. You should have seen his face when I was cleansing with it...I had my incenses and candles and everything...Today, he asked me if I had any more spells left to cast on it.Click to expand...

lol don't worry, my husband thinks I'm crazy too!


----------



## Dimples81

mine are out tonight. my ff says it is tonight and my mum did. Think i will have to put it out the night before im told it is to cover all bases.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I put mine out last night and tonight just to be safe


----------



## Lilies85

So just out of curiousity, Moonstones are supposed to heighten your psychic awareness...has anyone experienced anything odd?


----------



## Dimples81

i've had a couple of strong feelings about when girls will get their bfps. I have been told before that i have psychic tendencies though and i have always had strong intuition about people being pregnant before they announce it so im not sure the moonstone has made it more so. I tend to try and block it alot though so wouldnt know if its that.


----------



## Lilies85

It might enhance it if you are more intuitive...not sure.


----------



## Dimples81

ive broken my bracelet twice now :growlmad:


----------



## Lilies85

Does that mean anything? If you break your bracelett or necklace that has a moonstone? Is it bad luck or does it mean that it has done what it was supposed to do?

I wore my necklace for the first time last night and I had a dream that I had my period...TMI alert: a very bloody period. I don't think that has anything to do with the moonstone but rather just that I am obsessing over my cycle waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Lilies85 said:


> Does that mean anything? If you break your bracelett or necklace that has a moonstone? Is it bad luck or does it mean that it has done what it was supposed to do?

The string just was worn out.

When the string of my bracelet suddenly broke, I thought it was a sign... and got a BFP 3 days later.
But, I had been wearing the bracelet for 6 months straight (except in the shower), so the string would worn out and need to be changed sooner or later.


----------



## Lilies85

That is the more logical explaination. I think I'm just making myself see signs in everything


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, back after a week away on holiday. So after my turtle charm came off a few days before I went away I actually managed to forget my moonstone bracelet!! AF came 3 days early yesterday and I've no idea when I ovulated as I stopped temping & opk'ing this month. So though I forgot the bracelet in the 2WW, perhaps it made me ovulate or at least get my surge earlier :shrug:. So onto cycle 13/month 14 but this will be my 1st clomid cycle so FX'd!! My bracelet was actually left on the window sill so at least it's been charged.

Sorry to those AF got, and BIG congrats to the BFP's!! :happydance: x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Could moonstone be a bad match for some people? I charged it and had nightmares then this time I charged it and have a super painful af.


----------



## Dimples81

i've never heard of bad matching? Not certain though.


----------



## Lilies85

I have no idea. I read on a couple of websites that it might not be a good idea to wear a moonstone on a full moon as it is extra powerful and some women may find it overwhelming.


----------



## Dimples81

can you link it in? that way others can read if they want?? x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I didn't wear it on full moon I charged it and the week after that was not fun.


----------



## Lily7

GdaneMom4now said:


> I didn't wear it on full moon I charged it and the week after that was not fun.

Hey there, how are you, havent seen you in a while as I havent been on much, I was just wondering the same thing about it being a bad match as I have been wearing it religously and nothing is going my way at all, also had a nightmare on Wednesday night, just heard yesterday that I didnt ovulate this cycle, hows it going with you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Meh, kind of gave up on it. I haven't been on here because I'm just sticking to my journal and the CBFM statistics thread really. Trying to not think baby baby baby so much. My psychic prediction was wrong for oct so I'm just taking it day by day. Kind of become numb to it. I'm on cd3 now...taking my clomid tomorrow because my doc said since my period started mid day I should take it a day later. 

How are you?


----------



## Lily7

really feeling the same as you to be honest, I've lost all the fight and trying to be less obsessive aswell, good luck for this cycle x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You too dear! :dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

My moonstone didn't work for me. :( I was so positive that it was going to work because it arrived on the very first day of my cycle and AF was late showing up. OH has been wearing his fertility bracelet as well. He's sure that his has helped.

Then again, we've had our test results back and everything is fine, so I'm kind of hoping that the moonstone played a part in that.

Can you wear it too much? I've been sleeping with mine on, then wearing it during the day. The only time I've been taking it off is to shower and wash up.


----------



## Dimples81

i don't think you can wear it too much, you have to give it time and be positive x


----------



## paula181

Gdane I love your pic, your dogs look as mad as mine :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I'm hoping that getting the normal test results was the first step towards my moonstone baby. Can't expect it to work all the magic in one go. ;)


----------



## x Helen x

Just wanted to give a huge name and praise to e-bay seller "*cosmic-poppy*", I bought my moonstone bracelet from her for £8.99 and it's beautiful :) Really hoping it works for me this month!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha Helen love your avatar! :thumbup: Mine was from poppy too, I love it x


----------



## Dimples81

think im going to get a new one.


----------



## babylove330

bump


----------



## Dimples81

any news from anyone?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know its gone all quiet on here! :shrug: Well I'm now on clomid & having follicle tracking. I had a scan today & I have a cyst :growlmad: x


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm in the 2ww. Hoping the moonstone worked


----------



## Lily7

I'm waiting for cd35 to take a test then start provera again as they dont think I've ovulated this time then onto my 4th round of clomid :(


----------



## greenpear

Thanks for adding an angel next to my bfp - hope that soon we can change that to a real bfp, and later to a baby symbol :)


----------



## greenpear

Lily7 said:


> I'm waiting for cd35 to take a test then start provera again as they dont think I've ovulated this time then onto my 4th round of clomid :(

:hugs: I'm sorry your body is messing around with you. Hopefully 4th time on clomid will give you your bfp :D


----------



## Lily7

thanks greenpear, I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you get your bfp again soon too


----------



## Stinas

I'm still waiting... Bfn yesterday but no af.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

No problem, greenpear! I know you'll have that BFP and Baby soon. Hugs!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still waiting for mine. I wonder if my sister has gotten it yet. Hmm...hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## sharebear

Hope I can restore some moonstone hope in this thread. Please add me to the BFP list :) I don't know if it was the moonstone (I also added a rose quartz bracelet for the last week or so), but I think it might've helped!


----------



## Stinas

No moonstone baby for me. Af just got me. 
Congrats to all the bfp. I hope to be one next cycle.


----------



## katherinegrey

Moonstone didn't work for me last cycle, so I've added a rose quartz under my pillow to see if both of them together will help!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

sharebear said:


> Hope I can restore some moonstone hope in this thread. Please add me to the BFP list :) I don't know if it was the moonstone (I also added a rose quartz bracelet for the last week or so), but I think it might've helped!

Ohhhhhh! Congrats sharebear! :happydance: I'll add you to the list. :flower::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats sharebear!! x


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats!

I am still waiting for my moonstone. My sister ordered it from me over a month ago from Cosmic Poppy. :( Hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## sharebear

Thank you so much :flower:


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, just thought i'd pop back and update u all. after re-charging my moonstone in the window for 2 nights the beginning of this cycle, I got a :bfp: I am hoping it was the moonstone that done the trick, as I dont nothing different that the previous 5 months of ttc.

Goodluck to everyone else still trying :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations Sharebear and Hannpin 

xx*


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats hannpin! :happydance: x


----------



## Poppy Moon

jeoestreich said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am still waiting for my moonstone. My sister ordered it from me over a month ago from Cosmic Poppy. :( Hopefully it will get here soon.

Over a month ago???? Really???? Has your sis got in touch with me? They always go out within the promised time, but unfortunately some international orders get lodged in Customs of the destination country for a couple of weeks. I hate it, because it makes it look like it's me who is being slow :cry:


----------



## sharebear

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just thought i'd pop back and update u all. after re-charging my moonstone in the window for 2 nights the beginning of this cycle, I got a :bfp: I am hoping it was the moonstone that done the trick, as I dont nothing different that the previous 5 months of ttc.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else still trying :dust: to you all xxx

Congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!


----------



## Dimples81

congrats ladies x


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP!!!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

Congratulations, Ladies and blowing baby dust in the direction of those still waiting!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just posting again so I can re-subscribe to the thread. I like the new BnB but on the mobile site it's so easy to click unsubscribe by accident! :growlmad:

I've just ovulated, follicle tracking has confirmed it, 1st cycle of clomid so fx'd for a moonstone/clomid baby! :flower: x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Af due today but no sign as of yet. Had no real symptoms and no normal af symptoms, so who knows! Can moonstone muck up your cycles? I used to have irregular cycles but the last 3 or 4 have been regular. Will wait a few days and if af does not show then will test!


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrsPTTC said:


> Just posting again so I can re-subscribe to the thread. I like the new BnB but on the mobile site it's so easy to click unsubscribe by accident! :growlmad:
> 
> I've just ovulated, follicle tracking has confirmed it, 1st cycle of clomid so fx'd for a moonstone/clomid baby! :flower: x

I've unsubscribed about 10 times! It's far too easy x


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's a right pain isn't it! I've commented on the new BnB thread about it, but I bet nothing gets done. Even if there was a warning "are you sure you want to unsubscribe" it would help.

FX'd for you hun! You're very strong not testing! How many DPO are you? Don't worry about the lack of symptoms - some people don't get them early x


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the new bfp's


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrsPTTC said:


> It's a right pain isn't it! I've commented on the new BnB thread about it, but I bet nothing gets done. Even if there was a warning "are you sure you want to unsubscribe" it would help.
> 
> FX'd for you hun! You're very strong not testing! How many DPO are you? Don't worry about the lack of symptoms - some people don't get them early x

I think i'm 14dpo! I find it so hard testing and getting a bfn that i put it off for a couple of days :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh wow! I'd love to get to 14 dpo & no :af:: but my LP is usually 11 to 12 days, so at 14 dpo if my AF was late I'd be so excited! Let us know how you get on! FX'd x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Think af got me. Started spotting. At least its another regular cycle :)


----------



## Naneth.Estel

OH's fertility bracelet snapped the other day. :( Hope it's not a sign. Luckily it was indoors when it happened so we didn't lose any of the bits.

Any suggestions for repairing it?


----------



## MrsPTTC

wannabemummyb said:


> Think af got me. Started spotting. At least its another regular cycle :)

Aw no, sorry hun! :hugs2: But yes look on the bright side! :) x



Naneth.Estel said:


> OH's fertility bracelet snapped the other day. :( Hope it's not a sign. Luckily it was indoors when it happened so we didn't lose any of the bits.
> 
> Any suggestions for repairing it?

My turtle charm dropped off mine too hun, I wouldnt worry. You could always buy some clear elastic thats used to make jewellery and have an elasticated one instead? :shrug: x


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I think it was made with clear elastic and the knot came undone or something. We've got all the bits still but the thread is frayed so I'll have to look out some from a craft shop next time I'm in town.

Mine is still going strong, the charm's a bit tarnished and it's stretched a little but the clasp on mine is nice and secure. Might see if I can get OH a clasp for his, something that's a bit stronger than just knotted elastic. He obviously just has big hands. :lol:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah mine's starting to tarnish too, but I'm hoping I'll not need it too long & then I can get a healthy pregnancy/mc prevention one lol! GL x


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw no, sorry hun! :hugs2: But yes look on the bright side! :) x

just to let you know, spotting lasted all of a few seconds, but nothing came of it. :shrug: will give it till the weekend and see, hate to say it but fx :winkwink:


----------



## x Helen x

My moonstone bracelet worked, after 6 months (and just 1 cycle wearing the bracelet) I got my first ever BFP, sadly resulted in a chemical :angel: BUT I'm feeling positive that I managed to conceive, so positive vibes for this cycle!

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Helen 

Ooo wannabe its sounding good! How many dpo were you when you spotted? I got ovulation confirmed at my scan yesterday, yay! :dance: FXd the clomid (& moonstone) does the trick! x


----------



## messymommy

I got a moonstone bracelet this cycle but not at the very beginning. It came in the mail about a week or so into the cycle but before ovulation. I'm 12DPO and FRER says BFN for me. I've been TTC for over a year now.


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrsPTTC said:


> :hugs: Helen
> 
> Ooo wannabe its sounding good! How many dpo were you when you spotted? I got ovulation confirmed at my scan yesterday, yay! :dance: FXd the clomid (& moonstone) does the trick! x

Woohoo for the confirmed ov, that is awesome! :hugs:

This most recent spotting was 15dpo, did have a small amount at 8 dpo too


----------



## jeoestreich

Poppy Moon said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I am still waiting for my moonstone. My sister ordered it from me over a month ago from Cosmic Poppy. :( Hopefully it will get here soon.
> 
> Over a month ago???? Really???? Has your sis got in touch with me? They always go out within the promised time, but unfortunately some international orders get lodged in Customs of the destination country for a couple of weeks. I hate it, because it makes it look like it's me who is being slow :cry:Click to expand...

She has. She contacted you last week sometime. I haven't heard from her this past weekend though.


----------



## Dimples81

congrats on the bfps x


----------



## starlight11

I'm in Canada... And am interested in buying a moonstone bracelet! Anyone know where I can buy one? Perhaps online would be easiest?


----------



## messymommy

I got a cheapy one from ebay. Make sure you're ordering natural moonstones and not fake ones though.

QUESTION: Do you have to wear it all cycle? I got my bracelet a little before ovulation this cycle and pretty sure I didn't get a moonstone baby this time around.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I think it's different for everyone. For me, the first day I got it, I apparently mc'd. Then I wore it all next cycle and got pregnant with my sticky bean. :thumbup: Just keep wearing it and take note of any changes in your cycles, etc. you might notice. For some people it helps regulate irregular cycles and such as well. :flower:


----------



## messymommy

I had a very regular cycle. Now I'm having odd temps when they should have fell and I should be on AF now but not. I only had one little bit of pink on some tissue this morning and then totally clean tampons all day. I keep waiting for a flow and nothing. I guess it is waiting for my trip tomorrow to give me heck. All test were BFNs, they're all on my chart.


----------



## greenpear

Hi girls - little update: I'm preggo again! :shock: been wearing my stone without taking it off. I really hope that the bean sticks this time!

~*~**~ lots of baby dust to everyone! ~*~*~**~ :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Huge congrats greenpear!! :dance: Brilliant news. Is it your first cycle post MC? Praying you have a sticky one! :dust: x


----------



## Lily7

congrats greenpear


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations! 

Does it matter if it's a pendant on a necklace?? I've been wearing my necklace since cd1 (currently cd6)

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

decided to join you guys! what the heck, it couldn't hurt. my moonstone bracelet is on the way!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Great news greenpear! I've been thinking of you. I hope this one sticks! :thumbup: After my MC, I got pregnant with this little baby. :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Thanks HoldOn2Hope - I appreciate your kind thoughts. I really hope it sticks as well - yesterday I've been having weird feeling cramps - similar to what I had with MC but very mild (and those were hell) and no spotting so I'm nervous but hoping it's just my uterus growing...did you have weird cramping too (that's not like period, but more like sharp pulling pain from bellybutton down that lasts only a second or so?)

Lot's of positive vibes for you and your baby! :dust:


----------



## greenpear

MrsPTTC said:


> Huge congrats greenpear!! :dance: Brilliant news. Is it your first cycle post MC? Praying you have a sticky one! :dust: x

Yes it is - hubby and I were going to wait till regular AF showed up to try and we were pretty good....then we had an ooops one night :blush: and yesterday I discovered that I'm preggo again :shock: I know it's pregnancy because I did a test (well 2 over a space of 1 week) 3 weeks ago and they were both a nice :bfn: so I knew that my hormones went back to their normal place....so I didn't really get my AF and hope I won't for the next 9 months


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

greenpear said:


> Thanks HoldOn2Hope - I appreciate your kind thoughts. I really hope it sticks as well - yesterday I've been having weird feeling cramps - similar to what I had with MC but very mild (and those were hell) and no spotting so I'm nervous but hoping it's just my uterus growing...did you have weird cramping too (that's not like period, but more like sharp pulling pain from bellybutton down that lasts only a second or so?)
> 
> Lot's of positive vibes for you and your baby! :dust:

YES! I had cramping for the first month or so. Now I have a different kind of cramping, but it seems like it never really goes entirely away. :dohh: I would try to remain as positive as possible, think the best, and _try_ not to worry. Cramping is normal, spotting is normal. Together you _might_ worry, and if they are severe, you need to call a doctor. Most of the time, things are completely normal. :thumbup: Your uterus is stretching to make room for a growing baby! :flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates greenpear! Hope its a sticky bean x

Wonder if anyone can help me?! Af is a week late for me, but don't know if it is my cycles being mucked up again, i have been getting weird stitch type pains in my tummy for about a week.. They don't happen all the time and aren't wind related (tmi) but never had them before. Any ideas?


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Greenpear!!


----------



## greenpear

wannabemummyb said:


> Congrates greenpear! Hope its a sticky bean x
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help me?! Af is a week late for me, but don't know if it is my cycles being mucked up again, i have been getting weird stitch type pains in my tummy for about a week.. They don't happen all the time and aren't wind related (tmi) but never had them before. Any ideas?

Have you gone and talked to Dr about late AF and these cramps? I hope it's nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks hun, no i haven't yet, it's a nightmare to get a gp appointment with my gp, will make an appointment next week x


----------



## greenpear

Good luck hun!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenpear - ahh bless so you've got an "oops" baby after all that! :rofl: I'm so pleased for you and sending you lots of sticky :dust: x

Wannabemummy - FX'd you just have a shy :bfp: x


----------



## c.30

Hi Ladies :hi:

First off can I say thank you to HoldOn2Hope for starting this thread, I've loved reading through it and also to Poppy Moon for providing so much great information :flower: and congrats to all those BFP's!! :hugs:

I've found 2, maybe 3 :blush: bracelets that I'd like to get myself and I was just wondering, does it matter if I wear 2 that have the same stones on them or different ones - stones don't counteract each other? (hope that's not a silly question ;)) 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item53e99c1847

That's one of the bracelets - the seller seems very genuine and has a lot of good feedback, what do you all think...? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

You're very welcome c. 30! :flower: 

I'm hoping it works for everybody!


----------



## BeautifulD

Please have a look at my facebook page, I Make fertility bracelets :happydance: the link is in my Sig xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ladies, I just wanted to share something that might help. Don't take it as necessary, but just as something else I had done after being advised to try it. I put pieces of fresh charged moonstone into water, let it sit for a bit, and drank it throughout the day. I feel like it may have helped with some of the internal clearing I needed to do. I would also lay with it on my uterus/ovaries and rest and meditate. 

Just some extra thoughts! :flower: Babydust and Moonstone dust to everyone!


----------



## hoping4girl

I am going on month three of TTC w/ my moonstone...really hope it works this time! I put mine outside last night to soak up some light, the past two months the weather has been cloudy on full moon night. I figured it can't hurt to put it out now its almost here! I can't put it outside in water....it will freeze out there now ;)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

hoping4girl said:


> I am going on month three of TTC w/ my moonstone...really hope it works this time! I put mine outside last night to soak up some light, the past two months the weather has been cloudy on full moon night. I figured it can't hurt to put it out now its almost here! I can't put it outside in water....it will freeze out there now ;)

No need to put the water outside! Just like fill a jug and put it inside of it. I used a gallon jug, and I also used just a large reusable plastic cup with a straw and sipped it throughout the day. :thumbup:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I have a question..how do you which ones are real/fake if buying online? How much should they cost?


----------



## josephine3

Well after following this lovely thread and seeing all your bfps I just ordered mine off ebay woo!! cant wait for it to arrive!! here's a pic:
 



Attached Files:







moonstone bracelet.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Pretty! Where did you order from??


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Oops..read right past ebay!! :)


----------



## josephine3

think it was that cosmic poppy again!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Try looking on Ebid, its much better than ebay :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw that's lovely that one! :thumbup: Cosmic poppy must have some new ones. Once I'm preggo I'm going to order a different one from her x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just re-subscribing to the thread, silly new bnb I'm always un-subscribing by accident on my phone!


----------



## Stinas

Full moon tonight right?


----------



## charlie_lael

Oooo. Really?


----------



## JustKia

The full moon occurs at 20:16 (GMT) Nov 10th


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Booo..i wont have my moonstone in time :(


----------



## charlie_lael

Me neither. :( Owell. I'll have it next month. It just sent out today. :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

Well ladies we have another moonstone baby! I just got my BFP!


----------



## c.30

Congratulations PP :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Peters Pooky said:


> Well ladies we have another moonstone baby! I just got my BFP!

Congrates :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats pooky :) 

I'm still waiting for my moonstone! should be here by the end of the week, if no bfp this month fx for next with moonstone!!


----------



## Dimples81

Peters Pooky said:


> Well ladies we have another moonstone baby! I just got my BFP!

yay! i am so pleased for you x


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations Peters Pooky!!

This is my first full cycle of wearing my moonstone necklace and I'm ovulating tonight! The night of the full moon too. Fxd I'll get my moonstone BFP!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek congratulations hun, that's brilliant news Peters Pooky!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months :hugs:. Doesn't look like my moonstone or 1st clomid round has worked for me, though I'm not out just yet x


----------



## Stinas

Peters Pooky - CONGRATS!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Vickie

A few posts have been edited/removed per our forum rules and TOS regarding advertising:



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## BeautifulD

Ooops :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats Peters Pooky!!! I am SO SO SO happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Still waiting for the arrival of my moonstone, was shipped out Thursday and its coming for NJ, I am in MD. Should be here today or tomorrow. FX :happydance:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Thanks Everyone! I'm still trying to wrap my head around it!


----------



## Lily7

congrats peters pooky!


----------



## josephine3

Oooh peterspooky you are also on my Team2012! And you're here I never knew! Congrats again!

Im still waiting for my moonstone bracelet, but I also ordered a rose quartz one which came yesterday, the same day one of my closest friends went into labour... co-incidence??!!


----------



## Poppy Moon

Peters Pooky said:


> Well ladies we have another moonstone baby! I just got my BFP!

Wooooo Hooooo! Absolutely fabulous news, honey. Life is full of highs and lows, as you know, but what is meant for you will not pass you by. XXXXXX :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Still waiting for my moonstone which also has rose quartz in it. Ugh where is it. I guess it'll come Monday. I was really hoping I got it today ;(


----------



## mixedbeautyx

My moonstone came! Currently wearing it now. Super excited!!


----------



## josephine3

Maybe a silly question do you have to wear the moonstone constantly other than to 'charge' it? As I cant really wear my bracelet at work.. is it ok to take it on and off?

Also, how long did others bracelets take to arrive who ordered from cosmic poppy? its been well over a week now and the rose quartz one a ordered the same day came in 2 days..


----------



## JustKia

Well, mine broke today - hopefully that's good luck!

I was playing with one of my cats and he caught it with his paw and one of the jump rings opened up and my bracelet went flying.

Do, I FX that it's good luck and leave it off until AF or BFP arrives or do I repair and carry on wearing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi josephine, no idea if you have to wear it all the time, sorry. I tend to wear it all the time after ovulation, but to be honest I'm not really feeling the whole moonstone thing at the minute. Becoming a bit disheartened, so I'm not wearing it as much :sad1:. Cosmic poppy shows on eBay I think around 2 or 3 weeks, mine took just under the advertised time. I think you got your other one early as its a popular one & she might have had them already made x


----------



## josephine3

JustKia said:


> Well, mine broke today - hopefully that's good luck!
> 
> I was playing with one of my cats and he caught it with his paw and one of the jump rings opened up and my bracelet went flying.
> 
> Do, I FX that it's good luck and leave it off until AF or BFP arrives or do I repair and carry on wearing?

I think the original posters bracelet broke not long before she got her bfp, im not sure if repaired it tho.. i think maybe leave it off but not sure! hope its good luck for you!


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats pooky to your bfp. 

I just got my bracelet a couple of days ago and I'm waiting to test until tomorrow or Wednesday! GL girls. :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

OOOOH NOOO. So today, after just having my moonstone for ONE day, part of it breaks off. 

And the part I loved the best, the part that made me even purchase this. It was like a heart charm :((

I know some people say when it breaks thats a good sign, but really?? I didnt even get to enjoy it!! 

But if it is a good sign then, heart be gone..instead bring me a BFP in the next few days. LOL. 

Ugh, well what the heck.


----------



## messymommy

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I know this might be a little bit of a hippy trip, but I'm going to throw it out there...
> 
> I see an intuitive/psychic every now and then for some guidance. I won't go into it bc I know it's for another folder, but in short she and another psychic told me in two weeks apart that I have a block on my left side, and that a baby wants so badly to come in. I had an internal ultrasound that showed nothing of the sort. However, the one said to wear a moonstone bracelet. SHe said as I left with it on my wrist, "Be careful! You might get pregnant right away!" :winkwink:
> 
> I've had one fall off and get lost and another broke (bad sign?!! haha) but I wear them every day now, especially during O and the week after. Anyone use moonstone?
> 
> I'd probably wear a set of antlers if I heard it might help though!! :haha:
> 
> 
> *Moonstone Mamas-to-Be*
> gigglebox :bfp:
> HoldOn2Hope :bfp:
> AllStar :bfp:
> nautegesocks :bfp:
> Geegees :bfp:
> emma1985 :bfp: :angel:
> FayA :bfp:
> lovescupcake :bfp:
> greenpear :bfp: :angel:
> gypsy1981 :bfp:
> tankgirl :bfp:
> morganlove :bfp:
> emma1985 :bfp:
> Bunnylicious :bfp:
> maggiepie11 :bfp:
> sharebear :bfp:
> hannpin :bfp:
> greenpear :bfp:
> Peters Pooky :bfp:

Do we have a list of everyone here wearing the moonstones? I'd like to see just how great the odds are. I am in the middle of my first full cycle wearing my moonstone & amethist bracelet. Hope it works for me like the list above!


----------



## jeoestreich

My sister finally received mine in the mail. Going to get it next week at Thanksgiving. Super excited!!


----------



## messymommy

So are we saying when it breaks off that's a good sign? How many of the BFPs on here had theirs break? Can you tell I like statistics?


----------



## foquita

I haven't worn mine for ages, I'm going to cleanse it with a smudge stick and start wearing it ready for next cycle :)


----------



## Lily7

I haven't wore mine in a while either, kind of starting to lose hope in it tbh ....well I did wear it continuously and put it out for full moon etc for months and months and it hasn't helped me even get a period never mind a bfp! Lol

I have just had my af forced again and am on my last round of clomid so I might put it back on and see what happens


----------



## Peters Pooky

Mine broke about 2 weeks before my bfp! Hmmm coincidence?


----------



## betty14

I lost the piece I carried around in my bra a couple of weeks before my bfp!! 

X x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

betty14 said:


> I lost the piece I carried around in my bra a couple of weeks before my bfp!!
> 
> X x

A piece of mines came off a few days ago. Fx for me!


----------



## foquita

i've just put mine back on, i'm 5DPO already so i think it's a bit late for this cycle but hopefully it will help me next cycle :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

foquita said:


> i've just put mine back on, i'm 5DPO already so i think it's a bit late for this cycle but hopefully it will help me next cycle :)

Yeah I didnt get mines in the mail till like 5dpo


----------



## foquita

mixedbeautyx said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i've just put mine back on, i'm 5DPO already so i think it's a bit late for this cycle but hopefully it will help me next cycle :)
> 
> Yeah I didnt get mines in the mail till like 5dpoClick to expand...

let's hope that 5DPO is the lucky time for us to start wearing our moonstones :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Me too Lily :hugs: x 

Betty its great you see your BFP was after 18 months & a few cycles of metformin! :thumbup: It gives me a bit of hope! x


----------



## Lily7

MrsPTTC said:


> Me too Lily :hugs: x
> 
> Betty its great you see your BFP was after 18 months & a few cycles of metformin! :thumbup: It gives me a bit of hope! x

:hugs: x


----------



## betty14

MrsPTTC said:


> Me too Lily :hugs: x
> 
> Betty its great you see your BFP was after 18 months & a few cycles of metformin! :thumbup: It gives me a bit of hope! x

Thanks, it was my second cycle on met and it had made me ov both cycles! 

I may well be bias now but met is a wonder drug :dance:

Xx x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So what's the difference between met & clomid? Hope I get 2nd time lucky! x


----------



## betty14

Metrormin is a diabetic drug, they give it to ladies with pcos, as far as I know it corrects the insulin resistance that messes your hormones and stops ovulation,

Clomid is a fertility drug that makes your ovaries function I'm not sure how because I never got given it! 

hope I explained it well enough for ya x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks betty, I thought it was an alternative to clomid but it sounds quite different. I'm on clomid cycle 2, just hoping it happens soon! x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

mixedbeautyx said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> I lost the piece I carried around in my bra a couple of weeks before my bfp!!
> 
> X x
> 
> A piece of mines came off a few days ago. Fx for me!Click to expand...

Got my :bfp: last night!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months.


----------



## betty14

mixedbeautyx said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> I lost the piece I carried around in my bra a couple of weeks before my bfp!!
> 
> X x
> 
> A piece of mines came off a few days ago. Fx for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Got my :bfp: last night!!Click to expand...

Congrats h&h 9 mths 

X x x


----------



## Dimples81

Congratulations, it seems a good month for Moonstone...


----------



## Stinas

Congrats to all the bfp!!!!


----------



## Stinas

I actually took mine off to charge it and forgot it there for a few days. I got my + opk the other day and am having o spotting. Now I'm afraid to put it back on since all this good stuff is happening. I have it next to my bed by a little baby Jesus icon.


----------



## josephine3

Wow Congrats mixedbeauty! So another moonstone broke before bfp? Interesting!!
So impressed with all the moonstone bfps! I just wish mine would turn up in the mail :(


----------



## josephine3

All quiet on the moonstone front then? well mine arrived today hurrah! So I can finally wear it.. I;ve lost my rose quartz one that I was wearing tho.. hmm..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Maybe its a good sign/omen Josephine! x


----------



## messymommy

So far my bracelet hasn't broken but I have noticed it seems like it's stretching out. There is definately more space between the stones than there were when I got it. Mine is moonstones & amethyst (my birthstone). Not sure if that does any good but liked the idea of having my birthstone involved. I also noticed my moonstones are starting to look kinda dirty I guess is the best way to say it. It's like they started to take on some grayish spots maybe from my skin oils or something. I haven't taken it off other than for half a day for family pictures.


----------



## paula181

Congratulations to all the BFP's

Xx


----------



## josephine3

MrsPTTC said:


> Maybe its a good sign/omen Josephine! x

Well, the after loosing my rose quartz one the day we dtd, (cant find it anywhere), yesterday my moonstone one turns up. I had it on less than 24 hrs when it broke! Already I cant believe it.. i dont know whether to be annoyed or happy incase its a good sign! :wacko:

What do I do? Do i leave it off for the rest of the cycle..or fix it and keep wearing it?

what did others do who had their bfps after their bracelets broke?


----------



## WrightMom2be

I am so convinced that I told my DH about, though he thinks I'm crazy, he is taking me to the craft store so I can make my own moonstone jewelry!! I am so excited!! With the combination of my HSG test on Tuesday, Clomid and my soon to be moonstone bracelet, I sure hope I get my bfp this month!!! FX :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh I don't know what you should do Josephine! If it were me and I could fix it I would. It definitely sounds spooky, you losing one then breaking the other!

Wow Wrightmomtobe that's a lot happening in one month! FX'd for you!

x:dust:x


----------



## josephine3

mixedbeautyx said:


> OOOOH NOOO. So today, after just having my moonstone for ONE day, part of it breaks off.
> 
> And the part I loved the best, the part that made me even purchase this. It was like a heart charm :((
> 
> I know some people say when it breaks thats a good sign, but really?? I didnt even get to enjoy it!!
> 
> But if it is a good sign then, heart be gone..instead bring me a BFP in the next few days. LOL.
> 
> Ugh, well what the heck.

This happened to me yesterday too!! My moonstone finally arrived, I wore it for only one day before it broke! I dont know whether to be annoyed or hopeful and happy!!
Did you fix your moonstone and carry on wearing it, or did u leave it off? 
I dont know what to do there either!


----------



## josephine3

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh I don't know what you should do Josephine! If it were me and I could fix it I would. It definitely sounds spooky, you losing one then breaking the other!
> 
> Wow Wrightmomtobe that's a lot happening in one month! FX'd for you!
> 
> x:dust:x

The rose quartz one arrived the day my friend went into labour! I was looking forward to wearing them tho :dohh:
I also received a little extra charm thingy in my pack with the moonstone bracelet! Did anyone else get anything from cosmic poppy? Its like a little stone angel type shape on a chain with a little clip, iv put it on my keys but would like to know what stone it is! 
Is was a lovely surprise!

Good luck everyone - Wrightmomtobe it sounds like you've got it all covered!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh no I didn't get anything like that from her so you're lucky. I can't wait to get my BFP so I can buy a healthy pregnancy bracelet from her, there are some very pretty ones x


----------



## WrightMom2be

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh I don't know what you should do Josephine! If it were me and I could fix it I would. It definitely sounds spooky, you losing one then breaking the other!
> 
> Wow Wrightmomtobe that's a lot happening in one month! FX'd for you!
> 
> x:dust:x

Thanks! I'm nervous about the HSG but super excited for my moonstone bracelet! Just gone done buying all the stuff, now off to making the bracelet and I think necklace too!!

Lots and lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Welp, for a husband, that thinks I'm :wacko: for making a moonstone bracelet, he sure did spend alot of time helping me make it. :haha::rofl: The more time we spent making it, the more he started to seem more hopeful. :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Aww that's fab! Fx'ed it works quickly for you! X x x


----------



## josephine3

Anyone - do i fix my bracelet and keep wearing it or leave it off for the rest of the cycle?


----------



## betty14

I personally would fix it and keep wearing it, but it's your decision x x x


----------



## griffinh

The last time I wore a bracelet of moonstones I got pregnant, ended in chemical unfortauntely

this cycle i blu tacked moonstones above my head on the wooden headboard and it looks like ive ovulated earlier than usual. im trying not to get happy about it, but ill kee you all informaed if im lucky enough to get my december bfp x


----------



## WrightMom2be

Sending :dust: your way griffinh!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## griffinh

thanks wrighty. i feel good about this cycle. i dont even know why but in the back of my mind, i feel great. im actually nosing at the local hospital llol xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Here's the deal with my moonstone-- The first one I had, I lost. I got another and the stones began to fall out and I mc'd. I personally believe this was my body clearing out an unhealthy pregnancy, and also some cysts that I had that I was unaware of. I finally got a string of moonstone and wore it as a necklace along with some unakite bracelet and rose quartz necklace. We conceived out son that cycle. 

I would fix the broken ones or get another. Sometimes it's like that particular set of stones isn't meant for you. Else, it's helping to clear out negative stuff in the body to prep for a future pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

agreed there hope hun - after my MC in july, i was shaking out washing and my moonstone bracelet snapped. it was like my body letting it all go. this time i've put oonstones above my pillow and one under it and this time ive ovulated :D


----------



## messymommy

Hmmm, I wonder if that's why my moonstones are getting some dark spots inside them. I thought they were collecting dirt or oils from my skin or daily activities but the spots are inside them! Maybe that's my "bad" stuff?


----------



## Leafy

got my moonstone ring today :)


----------



## Sealgirl

Sorry for butting in here ladies, I just saw this thread and thought I would let you know that I was trying to concieve for 2 years, (2 losses in between) and bought moonstone (just one stone) which I put under my pillow and rubbed every day and got my husband to kiss it (reluctantly) sometimes hee hee and that month I got pregnant!

I keep it beside my scan picture and keep rubbing it every day, until I get my healthy baby.

Placebo effect? Who knows, but I wouldn't be without it now! x


----------



## griffinh

well my temps look like they're behaving and going up as planned...


----------



## lexus15

I had to read this thread from the start to the finish which took me two hours! :amartass: 

I was so inspired that I ordered a beautiful moonstone & rose quartz bracelet from Cosmic Poppy before going to work this morning! 

I probably won't get it until the end of Nov which if I'm not pregnant this month will come in handy for a Dec BFP.:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Leafy said:


> got my moonstone ring today :)


Hi Leafy, do you have a link or pic of what it looks like? I wouldn't mind buying a ring myself which is why I'm asking!


----------



## josephine3

Sealgirl said:


> Sorry for butting in here ladies, I just saw this thread and thought I would let you know that I was trying to concieve for 2 years, (2 losses in between) and bought moonstone (just one stone) which I put under my pillow and rubbed every day and got my husband to kiss it (reluctantly) sometimes hee hee and that month I got pregnant!
> 
> I keep it beside my scan picture and keep rubbing it every day, until I get my healthy baby.
> 
> Placebo effect? Who knows, but I wouldn't be without it now! x

What a lovely story!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Thanks for the advice guys, I think I will fix the bracelet - i contacted cosmic poppy also to ask what stone the little angel is i received and its snowflake obsidian. apparently keeps away negativity and bad dreams! Can always do with that too! she said she doesnt always send them but felt the urge to send some out as she has a few to use up! I hope this is good luck too lol.

I also found my rose quartz bracelet today! yay! Tho i dunno if its good cos I feel we've missed the time frame this cycle - and it vanished over ov weekend.. maybe its back cos i'll need it next time :dohh: hehe..


----------



## messymommy

My moonstone & amethyst bracelet broke tonight when I was drying off from a shower. Funny thing is either yesterday or today should be O for me! I have to wait for FF to put up crosshairs but I had a positive OPK yesterday and another today. I hope this is a good sign. I don't know if I can even fix the bracelet because of how the string broke off the clasp. I do have another moonstone item which is an anklet that I've never worn. Do you think I should put that on or just put the broken bracelet under my pillow or something?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations sealgirl! :happydance:. 

Josephine I could do with one of those, I have crazy dreams!

Messymommy you could always do both! I would rather wear it as I just don't see it working without touching your body, though I've heard the opposite x


----------



## betty14

Messys could you restring onto a different string? I would be inclined to do that.... But if not you could put some of the stones in your bra! 

Gl hope it's a good sign! X x


----------



## messymommy

For today I think I will chuck the string in my bra till I figure something out. This string that broke is the one I said a few days ago was changing color. It looks like the white is not kinda grayish and there are dark spots inside the stones that were not there before and are completly inside so it's not dirt getting into a hole or anything. CRAZY!


----------



## josephine3

yeah I evenutally decided to keep wearing mine - iv also heard that the stones need to be touching your skin to get the effect - something about how the light passes through them changes how the minerals and things are absorbed by your body


----------



## josephine3

I am really loving my moonstone bracelet too - i feel like part of a special, secret club! no-one else really knows what it means and its a constant reminder that Im ttc, like I could forget lol


----------



## messymommy

I'm thinking about getting some new jewelry making string from the store to string mine back together or something. I'm not so sure about the anklet one if I want to have something on my ankle all the time and that one is stone chips so they are kinda jagged. It looks really cool but it's too long for my wrist :(


----------



## WrightMom2be

My DH wants me to make him a moonstone necklace or bracelet. :)


----------



## josephine3

WrightMom2be said:


> My DH wants me to make him a moonstone necklace or bracelet. :)

Aww thats cute - maybe you should look up some fertility stones for men!

Good idea about the anklet messymommy as I need to take my bracelet off for work really... does anyone else have this problem? I work at a nursery and cant really wear jewellery all the time


----------



## greenpear

josephine - maybe you can have a pendant on a long chain? That way it can stay hidden and not get in the way :)


----------



## josephine3

greenpear said:


> josephine - maybe you can have a pendant on a long chain? That way it can stay hidden and not get in the way :)

Yeah I did think that - just need to find one!

Are you another moonstone baby bfp? yay for you! was it the moonstone or the honey cinnamon? lol


----------



## greenpear

Haha yes it was both! I wore my moonstone and ate honey and cinnamon and conceived! Good luck for you!! :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Honey and cinnamon? what is that for?


----------



## greenpear

GdaneMom4now said:


> Honey and cinnamon? what is that for?

To help conceive. Hubby and I tried for a year - nothing. Then I read someplace that honey/cinnamon help conceive and decided to try. That month we got a bfp. Unfortunately we lost it, so we decided to wait 1 cycle to straighten things up "in there", but I continued to take honey and cinnamon to keep in habit and also because it's good for you in other ways as well. Well, we got careless one night and boom I'm preggo again :shock: so I never ended up getting my period. After 1 year of trying it's kind of crazy to be pregnant 2 times in a row, but that was the only different thing I did so I attribute my bfp to honey and cinnamon :D


----------



## messymommy

Did you buy special cinnamon or did you just use some from the spice section of the grocery store? Also, what kind of honey did you get?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And how much?


----------



## greenpear

Ok, I took tbsp of regular honey - I just got the cheapest I could find and sprinkle it generously with cinnamon - again, just in bulk cheapest I could find :haha:

I really don't think you need to go all out and buy something fancy unless you really want to. I found out that cheap works just as well.

If you decide to try it then good luck! I always started as soon as my AF was done and did it everyday until I got my bfp (in both cases)


----------



## Dimples81

josephine3 said:


> WrightMom2be said:
> 
> 
> My DH wants me to make him a moonstone necklace or bracelet. :)
> 
> Aww thats cute - maybe you should look up some fertility stones for men!
> 
> Good idea about the anklet messymommy as I need to take my bracelet off for work really... does anyone else have this problem? I work at a nursery and cant really wear jewellery all the timeClick to expand...

cosmic poppy does her bracelets up to XL


----------



## Dimples81

josephine3 said:


> WrightMom2be said:
> 
> 
> My DH wants me to make him a moonstone necklace or bracelet. :)
> 
> Aww thats cute - maybe you should look up some fertility stones for men!
> 
> Good idea about the anklet messymommy as I need to take my bracelet off for work really... does anyone else have this problem? I work at a nursery and cant really wear jewellery all the timeClick to expand...

cosmic poppy does her bracelets up to XL so i got one of those and wear it as an anklet. you can also put a piece of moonstone in your bra.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

greenpear said:


> Ok, I took tbsp of regular honey - I just got the cheapest I could find and sprinkle it generously with cinnamon - again, just in bulk cheapest I could find :haha:
> 
> I really don't think you need to go all out and buy something fancy unless you really want to. I found out that cheap works just as well.
> 
> If you decide to try it then good luck! I always started as soon as my AF was done and did it everyday until I got my bfp (in both cases)

Thank you and congrats!


----------



## josephine3

Hmm messy when I lost and found mind it was ov weekend iv since lost my rose quartz one again but fixed my moonstone one and lept wearing - i never thought of buyin a bigger one as an anklet... I am feeling good things for us this cycle messsy mommy! a few things have happened for us that have been weird with the moonstone!!surely we are due some bfps in this thread.. when are you testing?iv got a week left till af due


----------



## Leannxo

Where has this forum been for the last couple months! I've never seen this forum before and i texted OH and told him to get me a moonstone bracelet! He thought i had lost my mind tll i explained.


----------



## josephine3

mine doesnt believe but I told him what harm can it do if I beleive and it helps me its a good thing!


----------



## Leannxo

where did everyone get there jewelry from. I told OH that i will have one and he was like righttttt


----------



## josephine3

Leannxo said:


> where did everyone get there jewelry from. I told OH that i will have one and he was like righttttt

ebay!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

My husband thought I was out of my mind! Now he's probably reluctant to admit he's a believer. He he he :haha: I got mine from a shop near my home. You can find them online or in metapsychical/spiritual shops. 

Here's to some December bfps for you ladies!!


----------



## Leannxo

I asked OH if he thought i was crazy and he said no but in a doubtful tone so i believe he does:haha: but hopefully ill get BFP in december or january.. Depending on when i order one. I hope i can tomorrow but i might try to find a place around my area that just sells them. This is a stupid question do you just put it on when you get or wait


----------



## monikam

This is my first post here and after reading about all the moonstone mama's.. I got my moonstone bracelet today...will O next week so have got it just in time :) 
just had a question - which hand should i wear it in? or it doesnt matter?


----------



## messymommy

josephine3 said:


> Hmm messy when I lost and found mind it was ov weekend iv since lost my rose quartz one again but fixed my moonstone one and lept wearing - i never thought of buyin a bigger one as an anklet... I am feeling good things for us this cycle messsy mommy! a few things have happened for us that have been weird with the moonstone!!surely we are due some bfps in this thread.. when are you testing?iv got a week left till af due

I'm 6DPO right now so I've got at least 7-8 days till I should test and I purposely didn't guy any tests this week so that I won't be tempted to use them too early like I always end up doing.


----------



## josephine3

Im about 6dpo too!! im not exact on day of ov.. hopfully we will be celebrating together!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I got mine on Thanksgiving. I am on CD3 right now so I am going to wear it my whole cycle and hopefully it does the trick.


----------



## messymommy

josephine3 said:


> Im about 6dpo too!! im not exact on day of ov.. hopfully we will be celebrating together!!

Hope so! I haven't fixed mine yet. I bought stretch jewelry sting to fix it because I don't like the anklet. I wore it a couple times now. Broke that one already. The links for fastening it opened right up and the stones are like chips with pointy sides so it's not a good thing to sleep with on your ankle. Hope I'm not blowing it by not having one on.


----------



## CarliCareBear

finally started wearing mine. i think i'm past OV but it couldn't hurt.

was wondering, i thought i recalled reading that you need to do some sort of ritual with water to release the energy? hahaha, i feel crazy just saying that, but does anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## betty14

You can charge the moonstone under the full moon, but equally you can wear it right away without doing it! 

So when the next full moon happens just wash them under running water whilst thinking positive thoughts about what you would lime from the moonstone and set them on the window ledge, or if you have a safe back garden put them out :)

Hope this helps 

X x x


----------



## lexus15

Today I received my beautiul bracelet from Cosmic Poppy (thank you!), wore it for a few hours & the little turtle charm fell off while I was sorting out dinner!


----------



## MrsPTTC

lexus15 said:


> Today I received my beautiul bracelet from Cosmic Poppy (thank you!), wore it for a few hours & the little turtle charm fell off while I was sorting out dinner!

My turtle charm fell off after a month, I haven't bothered trying to fix it. The clasp is looking a bit ropey now too, think I've worn it every day for about 3 months though so its not surprising x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-3921-1322681976375.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4310-1322674410187.jpg

The ones I just made with turqouise, rose quartz, moonstone, red coral, and green aventurine


----------



## josephine3

MrsPTTC said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Today I received my beautiul bracelet from Cosmic Poppy (thank you!), wore it for a few hours & the little turtle charm fell off while I was sorting out dinner!
> 
> My turtle charm fell off after a month, I haven't bothered trying to fix it. The clasp is looking a bit ropey now too, think I've worn it every day for about 3 months though so its not surprising xClick to expand...

My butterfly charm and extension chain bit fell off after a few hours too! I didnt fix it but fortunately i can just do it up still.

Mrs PTTC has the cycle ur turtle fell off finished yet?? Im still kinda hoping theres luck in these breakages!!

GdaneMom they are really lovely! nice big moonstones!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks those are actually rose quartz though the moonstone is the small chips


----------



## jeoestreich

That is really pretty GdaneMom4Now. I need to make myself one. My sister bought me a moonstone, pearl, mother of pearl and aquamarine bracelet but I really want to make myself one.


----------



## MrsPTTC

josephine3 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Today I received my beautiul bracelet from Cosmic Poppy (thank you!), wore it for a few hours & the little turtle charm fell off while I was sorting out dinner!
> 
> My turtle charm fell off after a month, I haven't bothered trying to fix it. The clasp is looking a bit ropey now too, think I've worn it every day for about 3 months though so its not surprising xClick to expand...
> 
> My butterfly charm and extension chain bit fell off after a few hours too! I didnt fix it but fortunately i can just do it up still.
> 
> Mrs PTTC has the cycle ur turtle fell off finished yet?? Im still kinda hoping theres luck in these breakages!!
> 
> GdaneMom they are really lovely! nice big moonstones!Click to expand...

Yep its been & gone, it wasn't lucky for me! :( x


----------



## josephine3

darn it!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Josephine just cos it wasn't lucky for me doesn't mean it won't be for you! After all I don't know if I ovulated as i only started the clomid the cycle after! :flower: x


----------



## josephine3

Aww thanks for the positivity! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

No prob hun! Wish I had the same positivity for myself! :wacko: x


----------



## josephine3

Are you close to testing?


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!
I got my smiley OPK today...hopefully my body does not play tricks on me again and actually O this time. 
I leave my moonstone right next to me on my nightstand ever since I charged it. I leave it right next to a religious icon that has to do with fertility. Is that ok>?


----------



## MrsPTTC

No Josephine i've got ages yet, I'm only 3-5 dpo, I think more like 3. You?

Stinas yay for the smiley!! No idea if that's ok though, sorry.

X


----------



## betty14

Stinas I would say it's ok, as long as you touch it daily, I used to keep ampiece on my bedside table :thumbup:

Yay for :) opk gl ! 
X x x


----------



## josephine3

MrsPTTC said:


> No Josephine i've got ages yet, I'm only 3-5 dpo, I think more like 3. You?
> 
> Stinas yay for the smiley!! No idea if that's ok though, sorry.
> 
> X

Im abour 11dpo! I did a sneaky test this morniing - i think i see the faintest of faint lines but it could be line eye!!! i cant really get a good pic


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee Josephine I hope its a :bfp: hun!! Keep me updated! How long you been trying? So my last good friend has just announced she's pregnant, I knew I'd be the bloody last! It was her first cycle off the pill! Why is life so unfair?! :grr: x


----------



## lexus15

Same here!! I still haven't managed to fix my turtle back onto the bracelet..but i do have it sitting on the coffee table & have been stroking it!

Fx for those BFP's this month:hugs:


----------



## greenpear

josephine3 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> No Josephine i've got ages yet, I'm only 3-5 dpo, I think more like 3. You?
> 
> Stinas yay for the smiley!! No idea if that's ok though, sorry.
> 
> X
> 
> Im abour 11dpo! I did a sneaky test this morniing - i think i see the faintest of faint lines but it could be line eye!!! i cant really get a good picClick to expand...

Please post a pic!!! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Any news Josephine? x


----------



## josephine3

Not yet sorry having a bit of a busy weekend!! I'll prob have to wait till monday xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

God I don't know how you can resist testing until then when you had a faint line! Good willpower lol x


----------



## josephine3

Well I dont like to test when my oh is around cos he thinks Im crazy and wont believe any kind of faint line!!


----------



## josephine3

And I can study it better without oh around!! I have to know before I tell him as I've shown him tests with faint lines when i had so many symptoms that i believe i had a chemical or early mc... he didnt believe me and now thinks im looooopy! As the lines that I could see that he couldnt didnt result in a baby!! Lines do not always equal baby. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless you hun, I've never even had a sniff of a line so I get excited over positive OPKs! :rofl: I know what you mean about DH, I try to keep a lot of the ttc stuff away from mine! GL for Monday :thumbup: x


----------



## greenpear

Good luck josephine! I will be rooting for your dark lines! :dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

well, its been 4 months since I got my moonstone, I finally charged it in November....and I finally got my BFP!!! hoping and praying baby sticks....


----------



## josephine3

yay!!! Congrats hoping4girl!! Another moonstone baby yay!


----------



## greenpear

Yay! Congrats Hoping4girl! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

ok, my task for tomorrow is to charge my moonstone bracelet! tomorrow i'm going to clean all of my house, cleanse it of negativity with a smudge stick, put sea salt in wee containers at the windows and cleanse and charge my moonstone. hoping for a BFP this cycle, i won't be ovulating until january so plenty of time for moonstone to work its magic :D


----------



## Stinas

Congrats hoping!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats hoping4girl! :dance:. H&H 9 months! Does anyone know when the next full moon is? x


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats hoping! And good luck foquita! :)


----------



## Lily7

congrats hoping :)


----------



## josephine3

Well.. first cycle using moonstone...
 



Attached Files:







bfp!.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## josephine3

I only just tested stil in shock


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek congrats Josephine!!! :happydance: So happy for you. How many dpo are you? x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wow congrats to the bfps! I made a couple not that long ago and I'm 9dpo. I had told a girl I would just make another and send one to her. The one I was wearing and going to send I lost. I just had it yesterday. :shrug: I've seen a lot of girls beak theirs and get their bf and I know done have lost theirs..

Lets see a show of hands who got their bfp after losing their bracelets? Give me some hope!


----------



## Lily7

congrats josephine!


----------



## Lily7

I hope its a good sign that you have lost it gdane :)


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS josephine!!!!
YAY ladies!! Keep the BFP's coming!!!!


----------



## foquita

congratulations josephine! :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats Josephine! This is my first cycle too. Hope it's gl. :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations! I think I may have to go out and get myself one!


----------



## betty14

Congrats to hoping and Josephine!! 

Gdanemom, I lost the piece from my bra and got my bfp!!

Hope it's a good sign for you

X x x x


----------



## WelshOneEmma

This is my third month TTC and 2nd with a moonstone - just got my BFP! Shocked - i keep checking the test to make sure!


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations to all the BFP's

xx*


----------



## foquita

congratulations! :D h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

betty14 said:


> I love all this crystals etc business!
> 
> My sister is pagan and she has done some rituals with me, one of which we made a fertility amulet, unfortunately I have PCOS so need some medical assistance but I still believe that these things help!!
> 
> Also just so ya know, Rose quartz is fab for fertility so grab yourself a bracelet with that too :winkwink:
> 
> X x x

Yay, I have a moonstone AND a rose quartz stone...I shall be putting them in my pockets from now on! Not sure what think of crystals but I'm very open minded and, even if it is just a case of mind over matter....who cares?!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh and congrats to you BFPers! X


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much for all the congrats guys - i did another test right after and its pretty dark :happydance:

I really believe it must have something to do with the moonstone or my fertility bracelets in general as I've never concieved before, and like i say my first cycle wearing it!! 

GdaneMom I lost my rose quartz fertility braclet the day we dtd, I since found it and lost it again :dohh: 

And my moonstone one broke the first day i wore it!! So i'd say its good luck!
 



Attached Files:







14dpo PM drywriting.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leannxo

Oh im so excited to get mine. Congrats to all the BFP


----------



## doopersgurl

i just brought a moonstone necklace hoping that will help me get my bfp after 12 months :(

congrats to everyones bfp


----------



## CarliCareBear

holy cow, i just got my :bfp:. moonstone didn't hurt! good luck ladies!


----------



## Leannxo

All of these moonstone bfps are making me wanting to drive hours just to get one i can'
t wait to get one!!!!


----------



## josephine3

congrats Carli another moonstone baby yay!!! I cant believe I have my bfp either.. moonstone was the only thing I did different... first cycle I got the bfp.. it sure didnt hurt


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats girls! I'm soooooo happy I started this thread now! Look at all these preggy women! :happydance: It's certainly hard to keep up with editing the first page. LOL 

Happy and healthy 9 to all of you. :flower::kiss:


----------



## josephine3

Im soooo glad to HoldOn2Hope!!! if you didnt I might not have bought my bracelet and might not have got my bfp!!! xx


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations CarliCareBear 

xx*


----------



## Lily7

congrats welshoneemma and carlicarebare :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I have a moonstone ring and a moonstone pendant. After seeing this thread, I think I'll start wearing my moonstone jewelry more often. Can't hurt!


----------



## messymommy

For anyone interested in charging their moonstones, December 10th at 7:30am the moon will be full in the Central time zone of the US. So I suppose I need to set mine out on December 9th before bed and leave it till about 8 the next morning for a full charge. 

As for me, I had my hopes up and then burst this morning. Last night I had a FRER (13DPO) and it had a very pale line which I thought had a hint of pink color. I was banking on FMU giving me a nice little pink line this morning but all I got was a BFN! I am mad, hurt and angry with the world. 1 year, 3 months and still nothing! If I could afford to get one of those spells cast for myself I'd be doing it right now. I am in a rough patch for sure. We have had our house on the market for over a year now with no offers and we're down $10,000 on the price too and it's a nice house. My husband is still working away from home most of the week and makes good money but medical bills and basic expenses are taking up all the money. There are no small jobs I can get to help. Can't get help to supplement the health insurance we have that stinks because my DH makes double the maximum income level...and now still no BFP. I'm just ranting...just ignore me today please.


----------



## doopersgurl

messymommy said:


> For anyone interested in charging their moonstones, December 10th at 7:30am the moon will be full in the Central time zone of the US. So I suppose I need to set mine out on December 9th before bed and leave it till about 8 the next morning for a full charge.
> 
> As for me, I had my hopes up and then burst this morning. Last night I had a FRER (13DPO) and it had a very pale line which I thought had a hint of pink color. I was banking on FMU giving me a nice little pink line this morning but all I got was a BFN! I am mad, hurt and angry with the world. 1 year, 3 months and still nothing! If I could afford to get one of those spells cast for myself I'd be doing it right now. I am in a rough patch for sure. We have had our house on the market for over a year now with no offers and we're down $10,000 on the price too and it's a nice house. My husband is still working away from home most of the week and makes good money but medical bills and basic expenses are taking up all the money. There are no small jobs I can get to help. Can't get help to supplement the health insurance we have that stinks because my DH makes double the maximum income level...and now still no BFP. I'm just ranting...just ignore me today please.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: big hugs sent to you


----------



## wildflower23

when you say "set it out" during the full moon, do you mean outside for the night?

Sorry, I'm new with the crystals stuff :)


----------



## messymommy

wildflower23 said:


> when you say "set it out" during the full moon, do you mean outside for the night?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new with the crystals stuff :)

I'm new to this all too but a couple pages back someone is talking about "charging" it up in the full moon and quite a few pages back I think someone said they set theirs outside. Mine will probably be frozen solid by morning when I do this but doubt that will hurt anything as long as I can find it if it happens to snow during that night, LOL.

Sorry if I get this wrong but HOLDINGONHOPE, can you or anyone else who's more familiar with this help with this question?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee congrats to the Welshoneemma & Carlicarebare and keep the :bfp:'s coming!! :dust:

Josephine, remind me how long you've been TTC again? Your 2nd test is a lovely line hun :thumbup:.

Messymommy - sorry you're feeling so down about things. I've been TTC the same length of time as you and it does get to a point where you get so fed up :sad1:. And now I'm finding I'm being pitied by my friends. I know they're there for me and being supportive, but it makes me feel a bit pathetic!

The moonstone doesn't have to be left outside, the windowsill will do girls :flower:

x


----------



## greenpear

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: Huge congrats to 

CarlieCareBear, welshoneema and Josephine!!!

Jo - I'm so happy for you!!!! Those lines were real yeeeeiiiipppp!!!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

oh my goodness! i am so shocked and estatic :cloud9::cloud9:
thank you so much you guys. you are so sweet. here's hoping to all your moonstone bfp's!!

i'll be charging my moonstone on the 10th with you guys. hoping all this crystal business will help get me a sticky bean andmoonstones baby! is moonstones effect on pregnancy similar to it's effect on fertility?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have heard it can help as well as red coral. Though, surprisingly, I haven't gone this route. I wore my moonstone and unakite and rose quartz through my first tri, and then I let it go. I still carry it in my bag and rub it occasionally, but I'm not obsessed with wearing it now. I will be looking into some things for help with delivery though. :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks again MrsPTTC!! I have been ttc nearly 2 years now so it was a bit of a shock - was starting to think we wouldnt manage it naturally! The moonstone is the only thing I did different this cycle so thats all I can attribute it to!!

greenpear - thanks yes they certainly were real!! hehe..

messymommy sorry you're having such a hard time of things atm... i cant imagine having to pay for healthcare that must seriously suck.. what do you do if you have an accident and cant afford the care? do they just let you suffer? I dont really know how it works... or do they treat you and then send you a bill and you just have to pay in installments? we complain about the nhs but at least its there!!! We only have to pay for meds, not treatment :thumbup:

By the way I contacted cosmic poppy to ask if I should continue wearing my bracelet throughout pregnancy and she said yes!! here is what she said:
Continue to wear that one, Honey. Moonstone is felt to protect both you and your unborn child, rose quartz should help you through the period of change and stave off post-natal depression, and the chevron amethyst has inummerable benefits. I see no reason for you to fork out for another one, but of course would be happy to make something up for you if you like.


Also, anyone else who has got their bfps notice that their moonstones are changing colour???!!! I might sound mad but mine I swear in the last few days are developing a tinge of blue..


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi ladies! I think I may have experienced IB today! Hoping this is it. :)

Congrats Josephine, CarlieCareBear, and Welshoneema!! H&H 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Josephine..... My earrings are always really really blue now! They are rainbow moonstone so have always had blue in them but are now super blue!! 

X x


----------



## josephine3

no way!! I thought I was just going mad betty!!


----------



## lilmama6

congratulations to all the BFPs I have been stalking this thread for a while now and have bought my moonstone as well as rose quartz I got it last month after O so am hoping it's magic works for us this month I am currently 5 DPO so am waiting will be charging it with the full moon this month so fingers crossed


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almost 2 years Josephine? That's fab! :dance:. Were you on clomid or anything or just au natural? x


----------



## josephine3

Nope au naturel!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gives me hope! :thumbup: Though I'm on clomid x


----------



## josephine3

well then you've got even more chance on clomid!! lol. Glad I could give you some hope.. I seriously didnt think it was going to happen just like that on its own.. we were more ntnp really too (well he was lol) I kept saying to oh 'this is not going to happen on its own, we are going to have to actually TRY' and trying to convince him to take vits or get a semen analysis..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol. Well I'm glad it worked after such a long time! A good friend of mine has just got preg first month off the pill, so frustrating! :growlmad:. Wishing you a h&h 9 months love :hugs: x


----------



## josephine3

Oh how annoying!!! lol its terrible isnt it we should be pleased but when people get it their 1st month... grr.. winds me up!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know, they're lucky but it is frustrating for you when it takes ages. Starting to get pitied by my other friends now, not in a bad way, but it makes me feel stupid! Ah well hopefully it'll be my turn soon...FXd! x


----------



## josephine3

It so will be!! I hace faith!! good luck for this cycle, are you far from testing?


----------



## messymommy

Josephine- Here we do pay for every last thing that has to do with medical or dental. If you have an accident and can't pay you have to go to the ER and they will determine if it's an emergency or not at some hospitals if you already owe them money. They will normally treat anyone injured at our local hospitals and then send you a bill. As for paying it, and they are ALWAYS huge bills, they try to make you pay all right now and you have to ASK them for an installment plan. If you miss a payment they put collections after you and mess up your credit scoring. It's so hard and even with insurance here which we've always had through employer, they still leave large amounts for us to pay and we already pay for the insurance. It's like a big round circle to take away all our money here in the US. It's frustrating, expensive and disgraceful how this country does healthcare if you can call it that since no one cares here.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Josephine, I tested this morning & :nope:. I'm 10/11 dpo so I know its still early but I'm not feeling it. I may have just had my first evap though as for the first time ever I can see where the line should be x 

Messymommy, that sounds awful, we are very lucky in the UK x


----------



## lexus15

Congratulations to all those BFP's, how wonderful! How often did you ladies dtd? 

I'll be charging my moonstone bracelet on 10th Dec on the windowsill & crossing my fingers for a BFP at the end of Dec.


----------



## griffinh

Hey girls. popping back ere for now - i got my bfp last wednesday and i stuck moonstones to my headboard, carried one in my jeans and slept with one under my pillow. check out my chartxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats griffin! Wishing you h&h 9 months hun x


----------



## Torz

Hi ladies, i'm just poping in to say that i got my :bfp: this morning :) I've been carrying a piece of moonstone in my bra since i stopped taking the mini pill at the end of September.

:dust: to all you ladies still trying


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats hun :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Torz said:


> Hi ladies, i'm just poping in to say that i got my :bfp: this morning :) I've been carrying a piece of moonstone in my bra since i stopped taking the mini pill at the end of September.
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies still trying

Congrats! I'm sooo doing that now!!


----------



## monikam

congrats griffin and torz!! this gives us all who are waiting for our bfps..so much motivation!
i got my moonstone bracelet last week..o'd yest...and it broke today :( hope this means something good for me though!
fx'ed!!


----------



## monikam

messymommy said:


> wildflower23 said:
> 
> 
> when you say "set it out" during the full moon, do you mean outside for the night?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new with the crystals stuff :)
> 
> I'm new to this all too but a couple pages back someone is talking about "charging" it up in the full moon and quite a few pages back I think someone said they set theirs outside. Mine will probably be frozen solid by morning when I do this but doubt that will hurt anything as long as I can find it if it happens to snow during that night, LOL.
> 
> Sorry if I get this wrong but HOLDINGONHOPE, can you or anyone else who's more familiar with this help with this question?Click to expand...

you need to clean your stone first...there is no point in charging / energizing a stone if it is not clean...for cleaning you need to keep your bracelet / stone in a glass bowl filled with salt water overnight...you can do tht tonight and then on the night of the full moon...leave it outside..under the moonlight for it to energize...even an hour is fine..once it is energized..hold it in your right hand and visualize what you want from the stone...in this case..visualize yourself having a healthy pregnancy and then holding a happy healthy baby...
you can wear it after this...


----------



## josephine3

Congrats griffin and torz!!! Great news more moonstone babies! i swear this thread gets so many bfps! 

MrsPTTC you never know, maybe its not an evap! Mine at 11dpo was very very faint I thought it was an evap! here's my testing thread if you want to compare! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/814724-really-faint-line-line-eye-please-help.html


----------



## WelshOneEmma

lexus15 said:


> Congratulations to all those BFP's, how wonderful! How often did you ladies dtd?
> 
> I'll be charging my moonstone bracelet on 10th Dec on the windowsill & crossing my fingers for a BFP at the end of Dec.

Last month we used some CB ovulation kits and dtd every few days (just for fun) and when i got my smiley (on the Friday) we dtd Friday, Saturday and Sunday. We had also DTD on the previous Wednesday.



josephine3 said:


> Congrats griffin and torz!!! Great news more moonstone babies! i swear this thread gets so many bfps!
> 
> MrsPTTC you never know, maybe its not an evap! Mine at 11dpo was very very faint I thought it was an evap! here's my testing thread if you want to compare! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/814724-really-faint-line-line-eye-please-help.html

My first test I did was REALLY faint, to the point after I did the CB digi i regretted it as i thought it was too early (4 days before my period was due). Even now, with two positive digi tests, the other tests are showing faint lines, so you never know MrsPTTC!


----------



## foquita

i can't find my moonstone bracelet :wacko:

i want to find it before the full moon so i can charge it! :(


----------



## paula181

*WOW more BFP's Congratulations ladies 

xx*


----------



## josephine3

foquita said:


> i can't find my moonstone bracelet :wacko:
> 
> i want to find it before the full moon so i can charge it! :(

Loosing it or breaking it is a good sign!! dont be down!! :thumbup:

p.s. shall i still charge my bracelet now im pregnant? and does it matter if i dont 'cleanse' it first as someone was saying?


----------



## foquita

josephine3 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i can't find my moonstone bracelet :wacko:
> 
> i want to find it before the full moon so i can charge it! :(
> 
> Loosing it or breaking it is a good sign!! dont be down!! :thumbup:
> 
> p.s. shall i still charge my bracelet now im pregnant? and does it matter if i dont 'cleanse' it first as someone was saying?Click to expand...

i'm worried that it's going to get my hopes up, i'm only CD16 and don't even think i have ovulated yet but i am getting all these crazy ideas! 

i would do whatever feels right for you, i'm pretty sure your moonstone will be all tuned into you by now if you know what i mean :kiss:


----------



## josephine3

yeah thats what i thought.. its even changin colour! I thought i was mad but someone else's on here are turning blue as well now she's pregnant.. so i guess thats another sign to look for ladies!
I duuno i might put it on the windowledge at least.. iv only had it a month!


----------



## foquita

josephine3 said:


> yeah thats what i thought.. its even changin colour! I thought i was mad but someone else's on here are turning blue as well now she's pregnant.. so i guess thats another sign to look for ladies!
> I duuno i might put it on the windowledge at least.. iv only had it a month!

yeah i would just do whatever you want with it, charging it definitely can't do any harm :D 

i hope mine being lost is a good thing and not just it being lost :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

My bracelet broke yesterday. I ovulate today or tomorrow so hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## messymommy

I'm on CD2 and have had my moonstone bracelet laying in the window since yesterday morning so I won't forget to charge it. I didn't cleanse it though. I also found a nice rose quartz bracelet today in the mall. They've got all those craft tables set up in our mall and there was a guy with tons of cool natural stones and gems. I bought the bracelet since I remembered girls on here talking about rose quartz with the moonstones. My moonstone bracelet came with amethysts on it which is my birthstone so I thought that was a good sign. It broke last month right before O and I didn't fix it till this past weekend and I got AF :( It also was changing color but not to blue, more like a gray color and speckled. Maybe I've got a LOT of junk it's clearing out of me, LOL.


----------



## betty14

To the ladies who are talking of cleansing..... You can do the whole salt water thing bit I was also told that you can put it under running water....

I ran mine under the tap and thought of the negative things being flushed away... I then laid them over my tummy and thought positive things about ovulation and a baby I'm my womb etc.... That's the cycle I got my bfp! 

Totally up to you all tho do what feels right for you! 

X x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, everyones moonstone bracelets are breaking! :wacko: Hope they're not all from the same place! :haha:. My turtle charm fell off ages ago but its just looking a bit tarnished now, I think its just from wearing it every day & not being careful when I wash my hands. 
As for the salt I'm pretty sure Cosmic Poppy said not to use salt as it can damage it? :shrug:. Might be wrong though x


----------



## too_scared

i think i will give moonstone a shot too! :) i have a moonstone ring that i love and i will wear it from now on. 

i have also read that garnet may help. does anyone know about this? garnet is my birthstone so i will start wearing my garnet pendant now too. (i have also a malachite bracelet and that is supposed to help too but i can't wear it all, i have to look fashionable too... haha!)

i don't know if it is a coincidence or if it is all in my head but i just put on my ring about 30 minutes ago and i pretty much got some cramps and really low back pain immediately. weird! i am on cd 6 and just finishing up af. (was so hoping that af wouldn't come [as we all are!] i had so many symptoms...) i rarely get cramps with af, so cramping right now with back pain is very strange.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah its not wise to use a salt water wash with them, it also depends what other gemstones you have in there too ;)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

To weigh in, I sprinkled salt on mine 3 times, and water, and then set it out in the full moonlight next to the clear glass bowl of water. After it was charged, I wore it constantly, and blessed myself with the "moon water" and drank a bit each night. 

Overall though, do what feels right for you!


----------



## paula181

*Has anyones Moonstone changed colour? I have noticed mine seems to be greyer for some reason 

xx*


----------



## betty14

My rainbow moonstone has been more blue since my bfp!

X x x


----------



## lexus15

paula181 said:


> *Has anyones Moonstone changed colour? I have noticed mine seems to be greyer for some reason
> 
> xx*

Mines changing colour as well..it's a sort of creamy lightish grey 'moon' colour, if that makes sense!:dohh:


----------



## lexus15

Well done to the new BFP's..come on!!!:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Mine is definitely going blue dince my bfp


----------



## josephine3

Ok, so its charging night - have we all figured out what we are going to do exactly??! Did i read that its good to put it in a bowl of water to charge up? Or not? I dont want to put it outside for fear it will blow away... to be honest im a bit scared of taking it off!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> Ok, so its charging night - have we all figured out what we are going to do exactly??! Did i read that its good to put it in a bowl of water to charge up? Or not? I dont want to put it outside for fear it will blow away... to be honest im a bit scared of taking it off!!

Not sure on that one but have put my moonstone and rose quartz out tonight. My friend told me to run them under the tap first but i don't know if she meant before wearing them or charging them! Oh well!


----------



## too_scared

do you continue to wear the moonstone after you get your bfp? 

also, do you charge it at every full moon? or, more often? 

i ran water over my moonstone ring this evening and then put it in the window. i am going to leave it in my living room window until i go to bed and then put it in my bedroom window since the moon moves around that way. is that a good idea? (i really hope i remember to put it on tomorrow morning!)

thanks!


----------



## messymommy

Mine has been in the window since it is frozen outside here. I put mine in the window a few days ago since I know I'd forget and miss the full moon. I also just got a rose quartz bracelet and put it right there with the moonstone one. I think I will go rinse them both in tap water and put them back in the window now.


----------



## DaisyQ

I just rinsed my moonstone ring and pendant with tap water, and put them outside. Wasn't sure where to put them, as we have a dog who will eat anything, including gravel, so I ended up putting them on top of our grill! Can't use the window sill method- no window sills!!


----------



## lexus15

What time are we getting the full moon in the UK? How long are we meant to charge it for? 

I'm going/starting Xmas shopping today, so don't want to wear my moonstone bracelet if I won't make it home in time to charge it!

:hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

I should imagine as soon as its dark hun, Just leave it there for the whole night xx


----------



## Peters Pooky

too_scared said:


> do you continue to wear the moonstone after you get your bfp?
> 
> also, do you charge it at every full moon? or, more often?
> 
> i ran water over my moonstone ring this evening and then put it in the window. i am going to leave it in my living room window until i go to bed and then put it in my bedroom window since the moon moves around that way. is that a good idea? (i really hope i remember to put it on tomorrow morning!)
> 
> thanks!

I sleep with mine under my pillow now that I've got my bfp... Not sure what the rules are for after you get it...


----------



## inpghttc

Hello ladies...glad I found this thread. I just bought a moonstone chip bracelet off of Amazone and I rose quartz one (heard that is a fertility stone as well)...They we're cheap, so I thought what the hell! :) Do I just wear them everyday?? Should I sleep with them under my pillow as well?


----------



## Peters Pooky

inpghttc said:


> Hello ladies...glad I found this thread. I just bought a moonstone chip bracelet off of Amazone and I rose quartz one (heard that is a fertility stone as well)...They we're cheap, so I thought what the hell! :) Do I just wear them everyday?? Should I sleep with them under my pillow as well?

I wore mine everyday until my bfp then started sleeping with it under my pillow...


----------



## CarliCareBear

i somehow forgot about this! i already have pregger brain. :haha: 
guess i'll have to catch it next time... but i'm way paranoid about taking it off!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:witch: got me :growlmad:. I didn't have my bracelet on this morning and got period pain, I put my bracelet on and it went. Yay for moonstone! x


----------



## paula181

* Mrspttc

xx*


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I just carry mine with me in a little pouch now. I stopped wearing religiously after the first tri. I did wear it every day until then though.


----------



## josephine3

Im still wearing mine but I have to take it off for work.. :( 

Sorry about af MrsPTTC, but yeah its greats for period pain! As a teenager thats what I used mine for, try holding it over your womb area!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the tip Josephine! My cramps never last more than a day so its gone now but will try it next month, if there is a next month! x


----------



## Jess11

Hi everyone, I am new here and have just bought myself a moonstone necklace so fingers crossed it works!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome to BNB jess! :flower: And good luck! x


----------



## zanDark

So far I've only read up until page 95 :haha:

I recently got into crystals and have a gorgeous ring that's carved out of rose quartz (no metal) and have ordered a gorgeous moonstone necklace 

https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.152241469.jpg

I googled to see if I could find stories about this beautiful stone and was pleasantly surprised to see this thread come up in the search! :happydance:

I'm feeling very positive about my rose quartz and moonstone...I'm sure I'll be getting my bfp soon....and that's odd for me because I tend not to get too excited after all the time I've been TTC

I hope we all get our moonstone babies very very soon!!! :thumbup:

excuse the long post but I feel excited like a little kid for some reason :blush::haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It's ok to feel like a little kid! That's great! Get excited! There is something to this, and while it may not work for everyone, it certainly does for so many. :thumbup: 

I'm excited to keep checking these threads every day and hoping all of you will be moonstone mamas soon. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## wildflower23

I got my moonstone bracelet in the mail on Saturday, the night of the full moon, along with a smiley face opk! I left it out on my window sill that night, so we'll see!

GL to all!


----------



## Leannxo

well on the night of the full moon i put a cup of water out hoping i could get somewhere as im waiting on to order my moonstone bracelet. well anyway i kinda of tried talking to the moon? i promise im not crazy! well anyway i drank the water the next morning and this morning i woke up and had slight bleeding. and me period isn't due for another 10days im hoping its implantation bleeding Also i never have light bleeding so i just wanted to share.


----------



## zanDark

HoldOn2Hope said:


> It's ok to feel like a little kid! That's great! Get excited! There is something to this, and while it may not work for everyone, it certainly does for so many. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm excited to keep checking these threads every day and hoping all of you will be moonstone mamas soon. :flower: :hugs:

you're so sweet for helping fill this thread with positive thoughts and hope :happydance: I truly believe in the healing powers of the moonstone...even if it doesn't work and just helps people feel happy and hopeful! That's very important when TTC :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## zanDark

wildflower23 said:


> I got my moonstone bracelet in the mail on Saturday, the night of the full moon, along with a smiley face opk! I left it out on my window sill that night, so we'll see!
> 
> GL to all!

sounds promising!! :flower: :happydance:

lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Holdontohope - I've just noticed on your ticker, it's a BOY! :blue: Congrats! x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you!!! We would be thrilled either way, but...were on :cloud9: 

He's already such a sweetie. :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bless :flower:. I can't believe this thread has been going so long that the 20 week scans have started already! x


----------



## Dimples81

ive just received my second bracelet, hoping my cycles regulate a bit now


----------



## foquita

I found my bracelet, so I've missed the full moon. gutted :(


----------



## inpghttc

My rose quartz bracelet will be delivered today. I have to wait a while longer for my moonstone one. I was wondering if I am suuposed to cleanse the bracelet in tap water or anything like I would for the moonstone? Also, does rose quartz need charged as well?


----------



## betty14

I cleansed my rose quartz under the tap but didnt charge it,

I would say do what feels right to you 

X x x


----------



## moonstar2013

hi ladies! i have a rose quartz bracelet. I started wearing it last Friday night as soon as I got home from work. I pray that every one on this thread gets their :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

BFN today and I have pink tinged CM. AF must be on here way. On to next cycle!


----------



## obtenerunsixx

I have a question for everyone who's been wearing their moonstones: 

I got mine November 8th (a huge, beautiful pendant about an inch long and a centimeter wide) and about a week and a half later, I noticed that my skin was breaking out all over the place. I always have some acne, but the amount I had was abnormal. I wasn't sure why this was happening (a few variables were evening primrose oil, increased consumption of chocolate, and prenatal vitamins), so I decided to stop everything, including taking off my moonstone. My skin started to clear up within a few days. Then I thought, "Well, maybe it wasn't the moonstone," so I started wearing it a few days ago. I'm still not taking the primrose, prenatal vitamins, and chocolate, but now my skin is breaking out again! And it's not even the week before my period. The breakouts are on my forehead, too, which is an unusual spot for me. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I know moonstone is good for hormonal regulation, and acne can be caused by hormonal imbalances, so maybe the breakouts are happening while the moonstone is trying to fix my hormonal imbalances? And maybe after wearing it for a few more months, it'll eventually regulate them and my skin will be clearer than before. But I'm just not sure. What do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Well, this is my second moonstone and I got another bfp this month (after having a chemical last month). I HONESTLY believe moonstone has something to do with this. After my ectopic 2 years ago I have only fell pregnant these two cycles, wearing moonstone! 

Now that I am pregnant I have ordered another fertility bracelet to protect against miscarriages. I highly believe in these bracelets. If anyone is interested after getting their bfp link is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Blue-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4980459100339340354

My OH thinks I am ridiculous and crazy, but he isnt trying to understand. Whatever I am not going to explain myself to him about it. Its my beliefs, but so glad to have this thread of ladies who believe in these bracelets and have OHs who also think they are crazy! 

LOL :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi mixedbeauty! I got my first ever bfp my first cycle of wearing moonstone!! theres just gotta be something in it! cosmic poppy said I could continue wearing my bracelet all through pregnancy


----------



## josephine3

That bracelet is lovely tho mixedbeauty!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

josephine3 said:


> That bracelet is lovely tho mixedbeauty!

Thanks yeah, Ive see cosmic poppy designs but she is in UK and shipping would of been forever. Last month I bought the same bracelet I have now and I got a bfp, I lost it and then had a chemical :( .. 

This month I got the same bracelet, BFP. I was planning to wear it the whole pregnancy, but she also sells the one I just posted (which is good to prevent miscarriages) so as soon as that arrives, I am going to switch and wear that my entire pregnancy! 

Im so excited.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I've not got any jewellery with crystals, I only have the actual stones. I think I might treat myself to a nice necklace...saves stuffing them down my bra! Just realised I have a jewellery making kit....I may have to get creative!


----------



## lilmama6

Another moonstone baby here. I got my moonstone last month (after I had ovulated) then charged it this month and got my BFP 2 days later


----------



## tupi

lilmama6 said:


> Another moonstone baby here. I got my moonstone last month (after I had ovulated) then charged it this month and got my BFP 2 days later

wow
congratulations


----------



## josephine3

Congrats lilmama6!! the moonstone works fast!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

lilmama6 said:


> Another moonstone baby here. I got my moonstone last month (after I had ovulated) then charged it this month and got my BFP 2 days later

Congrats xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats lilmama! :dance: x


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok so Congrats on all the BFPs, Ive been wanting to get me a necklace (cant wear hand/arm jewelry at work) so necklace would work best. Its just so confusing as what i should get and if there are specific colors. Can u ladies help me?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi, I don't think the colours matter but Moonstone & Rose Quartz go very well together for fertility, that's what I've got (not that it's worked for me yet :wacko:.) x


----------



## BearsMummy

My son has bought me a moonstone pendant to go on my links bracelet for xmas, bless him!!

I am due to ovulate on Boxing Day, but have EWCM today, will it still work for me wrapped up under the tree, do you reckon?? :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oooh Bearsmummy I'm Clomid Round 3 too & got my smiley on my digi today so possible xmas day or boxing day ovulation for me! Go to the present & hold it and think positive thoughts! You never know :winkwink: but to be honest I think it's more important after ovulation anyway! x


----------



## zanDark

lilmama6 said:


> Another moonstone baby here. I got my moonstone last month (after I had ovulated) then charged it this month and got my BFP 2 days later

:happydance::happydance: congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BearsMummy

MrsPTTC said:


> Oooh Bearsmummy I'm Clomid Round 3 too & got my smiley on my digi today so possible xmas day or boxing day ovulation for me! Go to the present & hold it and think positive thoughts! You never know :winkwink: but to be honest I think it's more important after ovulation anyway! x

I thought I was due to O today (xmas day) or boxing day, as I have O'd CD15 the previous 2 cycles, but I think it creeped up on me yesterday. I'm not sure, I'm using new OPKs and it doesnt seen to show ANY sort of line for aaaaaaaages. Thought I had missed my surge maybe?? I'll keep testing though.

Good Luck with round 3, stay in touch and let me know how your doing!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

How come you think it creeped up yesterday hun?? I've had virtually no ewcm this cycle, clomid is defo drying it up! But I use conceive plus anyway so it should be fine. I love the picture of the clomid woman on your siggie! Just about sums me up! I've been quite ratty but this month VERY emotional! Wishing you lots of luck, & yes do stay in touch! x


----------



## BearsMummy

MrsPTTC said:


> How come you think it creeped up yesterday hun?? I've had virtually no ewcm this cycle, clomid is defo drying it up! But I use conceive plus anyway so it should be fine. I love the picture of the clomid woman on your siggie! Just about sums me up! I've been quite ratty but this month VERY emotional! Wishing you lots of luck, & yes do stay in touch! x

I did't start using opks until cd11, because I dont normally O untill cd15, but all my tests have been practically stark white, even last nights when I would have had my positive.
I had EWCM and what I think were O pains on cd12 (saturday) so I think I did O then. Also my temp dropped and has gone up slightly, if I have a little higher temp tomorrow, FF does put my O at CD12. I am going to keep testing with the OPKs though. 
I do wonder if its the pregnacare Conception tablets I am now taking, I have heard many ladies say it changed their O day, it normally delayed it though!!

But I have had my moonstone since yesterday and keep touching it and asking it if its going to do its job for me!! :haha:
This TTC malarky has sent me into a mad woman...... talking to precious gemstones instea of my uterus now!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd19 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually hey them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:. GL hun! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd10 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually get them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:) GL hun! x


----------



## josephine3

Just popping by to wish everyone a lovely christmas and to send some festive babydust your way!! :dust:!


----------



## BearsMummy

MrsPTTC said:


> Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd10 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually get them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:) GL hun! x

OOOOPPPSYY!!!

I just poas on an opk, like I said to keep checking and it's positive!!! I threw the pee away though, (because I wasnt expecting a positive) so I can't check it with the digi!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Try Rocking

I was going to go out after Christmas and look for something pretty with moonstone but my mil got me some pretty moonstone earrings! Hopefully this cycle does it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

BearsMummy said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd10 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually get them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:) GL hun! x
> 
> OOOOPPPSYY!!!
> 
> I just poas on an opk, like I said to keep checking and it's positive!!! I threw the pee away though, (because I wasnt expecting a positive) so I can't check it with the digi!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Ah you did the same as me on Friday! :dohh: Hold your pee & do it again! Get busy :sex: hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Try Rocking said:


> I was going to go out after Christmas and look for something pretty with moonstone but my mil got me some pretty moonstone earrings! Hopefully this cycle does it!

GL! x


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! You too!


----------



## BearsMummy

MrsPTTC said:


> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd10 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually get them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:) GL hun! x
> 
> OOOOPPPSYY!!!
> 
> I just poas on an opk, like I said to keep checking and it's positive!!! I threw the pee away though, (because I wasnt expecting a positive) so I can't check it with the digi!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you did the same as me on Friday! :dohh: Hold your pee & do it again! Get busy :sex: hun xClick to expand...

I managed to squeeze a little pee out and got my positive on the digi :woohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

BearsMummy said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Lol, bless you. Cd12 is pretty early for ovulation! But like you say maybe if you'd used the OPKs on cd10 you would've got a + but then cd11 you should have got a lighter line with the surge going :shrug:. I think I ovulated yesterday, xmas day! :dance:. I got pains in my right side for the first time! I usually get them on the left side as there's a cyst there (& I'm sure its stopping me from ovulating on the left though the FS says not :dohh:) GL hun! x
> 
> OOOOPPPSYY!!!
> 
> I just poas on an opk, like I said to keep checking and it's positive!!! I threw the pee away though, (because I wasnt expecting a positive) so I can't check it with the digi!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you did the same as me on Friday! :dohh: Hold your pee & do it again! Get busy :sex: hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I managed to squeeze a little pee out and got my positive on the digi :woohoo:Click to expand...

Woop woop! :yipee: x


----------



## BearsMummy

I think I O'd yesterday..........

So after BD, I hung my moonstone pendant off my belly button bar, I'm going to keep it there until the bitch shows her ugly head or I get my :bfp:


----------



## lexus15

Well it never worked for me THIS month..af came 3 days early after 2nd IUI but I'm hopeful for next month. Positive vibes (it's hard though:nope:)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

lexus, I always say "Positive gets the positive (pregnancy test)"! 

Don't give up! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: Lexus, sorry the damn :witch: got you :(

:rofl: @ Bearsmummy! Yay for O! 

x


----------



## too_scared

another (cautious) moonstone baby here :) i got my bfp this morning.


----------



## betty14

Congrats to you, what a lovely way to start the new year! X x x


----------



## too_scared

thank you! that is what we were thinking too :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Ugh, somehow I lost my earrings while we were staying with my mom for CHristmas :(

Congratulations to those that got their BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Button79

Ooh do I need to go out and me some moonstone? Already got the rose quartz hung in a little pouch by my pillow... that's not working so well though!


----------



## josephine3

Congrats too scared!!
try rocking that could be a good sign!! I lost one and broke the other :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! :hi: I researched moonstone quite a few months ago, and now I'm thinking about it again! There's some cute stretchy bracelets on etsy, which I could wear as an anklet. I don't typically wear much jewelry so I don't want anything that will attract attention. Where did everyone get their moonstone items from, and what are they (earrings, bracelets, etc)??


----------



## lexus15

Congrats on the moonstone bfp's, hope to join you soon! Anyone know when the next full moon is in the UK so I can charge my bracelet again?


----------



## Try Rocking

josephine3 said:


> Congrats too scared!!
> try rocking that could be a good sign!! I lost one and broke the other :thumbup:

Thanks hon, I hope you're right!


----------



## Torz

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: I researched moonstone quite a few months ago, and now I'm thinking about it again! There's some cute stretchy bracelets on etsy, which I could wear as an anklet. I don't typically wear much jewelry so I don't want anything that will attract attention. Where did everyone get their moonstone items from, and what are they (earrings, bracelets, etc)??

I just had a piece of stone that i wore in my bra everyday. You wouldnt be attracting any attention with that lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Torz said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :hi: I researched moonstone quite a few months ago, and now I'm thinking about it again! There's some cute stretchy bracelets on etsy, which I could wear as an anklet. I don't typically wear much jewelry so I don't want anything that will attract attention. Where did everyone get their moonstone items from, and what are they (earrings, bracelets, etc)??
> 
> I just had a piece of stone that i wore in my bra everyday. You wouldnt be attracting any attention with that lolClick to expand...

:rofl: Very true!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lisa, myself a few ladies on here got bracelets from Cosmic Poppy on ebay - she's in the UK but ships to the US. GL, I think I'm all out of faith in moonstone after 5 months :nope: but I'm on round 3 of clomid so hopefully it'll happen before my 6 months is up, FX'd! x


----------



## josephine3

What do you mean before your 6 months is up? fx'd for you this month!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Josephine, I mean I've been given the clomid for 6 months then have to go back to FS if no BFP. I also read online that if it doesnt work by 6 months then it's unlikely to work, so I've got my FX'd for the next 3 months as I really don't want IVF :nope: x


----------



## josephine3

Ah i see i thought it might be something to do with the clomid. you could always go the IUI route.. or maybe it will just happen you really never know.. if i remember rightly you're around 2 yrs ttc..? i honestly thought it wouldnt happen on its own for me but it just did one day! When I was least expecting it! I was like you I read other girls saying what Im saying now and thought 'yeah right, but not to me' !!


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's 16 months tomorrow hun, god couldn't cope if it was 2 years :nope:. Yeah I would like to give IUI a shot before IVF, IVF is like last chance so don't want to rush it x


----------



## josephine3

Aww im soo sure it will happen for you I feel like you really deserve it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

josephine3 said:


> Aww im soo sure it will happen for you I feel like you really deserve it!

Aw thank you sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

If I haven't put you on the front page and you've gotten your :bfp: please let me know! I try to keep up with it but I'm sure I mis one or two here or there. 

*Also, "Thank" this post if you are using moonstone or have gotten pregnant with using moonstone. *This way I can try to get a count of how many people are using moonstone vs. how many have gotten pregnant. It'll be a nice base to see. I know people have wondered in the past. :thumbup:


----------



## moonstar2013

I am 9dpo and will be testing on friday... Im so praying my moonstone/rose quarts bracelet worked :hugs:


----------



## messymommy

Last night while playing around with my son my bracelet broke. I have one of the bits in my bra but I'm not sure how consistant I'll be about that. Hope it counts as a good sign!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello there, I was just on my way to my usual BnB haunt, when the word Moonstone caught my eye! I have lots of moonstones, because I have been collecting crystals since I was a small girl. I have been known to sell some on ebay in the past, including Moonstone. One day I get a message on ebay from a Lady who had got a piece from me, saying thanks because she had got that moonstone to help her daughter who was TTC, who fell pregnant that very cycle. So did I! (with my youngest, and I was on BC at that point) ...and so did several of OH's and my friends. I believe in crystals, so yes I do believe Moonstone can help with feminine things such as TTC in ways that we can't fully understand yet, but I would never recommend it as a fertility thing, simply because it does sound farfetched to most people. I got a BFP today, after a MMC in November. Theres about 30 moonstones within a few feet of where I sit on the computer in the evenings. Its a beautiful stone, such a gentle energy and its so pretty. A crystal does its healing at the will of the person using it- or by way of promoting harmony in its general environment. Moonstone, being a Ladies stone is likely to do that promotion of harmony on feminine things, and in some cases that may be enough to result in a BFP.


----------



## Lozdi

HoldOn2Hope said:


> If I haven't put you on the front page and you've gotten your :bfp: please let me know! I try to keep up with it but I'm sure I mis one or two here or there.
> 
> *Also, "Thank" this post if you are using moonstone or have gotten pregnant with using moonstone. *This way I can try to get a count of how many people are using moonstone vs. how many have gotten pregnant. It'll be a nice base to see. I know people have wondered in the past. :thumbup:

I'm going to thank this post because although I did not intentionally use my moonstones for TTC purposes, they have proven to me that they work through my own experiences, and for all I know they might be responsible for this BFP I didn't think I was going to get.


----------



## x Helen x

Well, I threw my moonstone bracelet in the bin when AF came my last cycle. It was pretty tarnished anyway, and I figured I was going to have a month of doing everything the opposite to what I had been doing before.

Amazingly... it worked!!! So I guess NOT wearing the moonstone bracelet was successful for me :haha:


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations 

xx*


----------



## messymommy

Congrats! Maybe I need to adjust my attitude and do the same!


----------



## x Helen x

messymommy said:


> Congrats! Maybe I need to adjust my attitude and do the same!

lol why not! There's no harm in trying! ;)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

messymommy, try putting a big peice of it in a jug of water and drinking it throughout the day. Just make sure it's not small enough to fit through the straw or whatever and have you swallow it! I did this too and I have a good feeling about you trying it. hugs


----------



## messymommy

how many days should I drink water with the stone in it? Just one day or everyday of the next cycle?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I would try to drink it each day. What I did was put a large stone into a reusable cup with a straw, and two others in two gallons jugs in my fridge. This way, whenever I wanted a drink. I would go for the moonstone water, as well as having the smaller jug with me through the day to fill up and drink. 

Don't sweat it if you forget a day or two. Just do your best! :thumbup:


----------



## too_scared

congratulations!! :D

quick question - anyone know about labradorite? i have a beautiful pendant that i want to wear but i don't know if this stone has any issues. thanks!


----------



## moonstar2013

congrats to you ladies!!!!! it's looking like I am out this month. I wore my moonstone, did accupuncture, and took loads of vitamins and got a temp dip today which means that af is on her way. Im so crushed. I really believed that this was going to be my :bfp: month. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Luckie3

Hi Ladies, I saw the thread and got very interested and went out to my nearest Metaphysical store and bought a moonstone ring and a couple of just the stones to carry in my pocket or bra :) They didn't have the bracelets so I settled for the prettiest ring! Hope moonstones rings are just as effective as the bracelets..xx


----------



## too_scared

my moonstone ring was effective! :) i got my bfp in the first cycle wearing it! 

i actually just sent my ring to a friend of mine. i don't know if that is ok, if i should still be wearing it, but i wanted to give her the same good vibes i had! i really hope it works for her too!


----------



## moonstar2013

aww that was nice of you too_scared :hugs: H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

x Helen x said:


> Well, I threw my moonstone bracelet in the bin when AF came my last cycle. It was pretty tarnished anyway, and I figured I was going to have a month of doing everything the opposite to what I had been doing before.
> 
> Amazingly... it worked!!! So I guess NOT wearing the moonstone bracelet was successful for me :haha:

Ah brilliant news Helen! Congrats! Mine is tarnished too, I might give mine a rest too next cycle x


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the bfp's


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats ladies xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well that's decision made about whether to give the moonstone a rest. My bracelet snapped last night! :sad1: I knew it wasn't at it's best as I wasn't careful with it when washing my hands, and wore it every day. And then :witch: gets me today :growlmad:. Nothing to do with the moonstone though, I've been spotting since Wednesday so knew she was on her way before the bracelet broke! I might see if I can thread the beads onto some elastic...I'll see. But I'll be keeping an eye out for some :bfp:'s on the thread either way! :dust: x


----------



## Luckie3

MrsPTTC said:


> Well that's decision made about whether to give the moonstone a rest. My bracelet snapped last night! :sad1: I knew it wasn't at it's best as I wasn't careful with it when washing my hands, and wore it every day. And then :witch: gets me today :growlmad:. Nothing to do with the moonstone though, I've been spotting since Wednesday so knew she was on her way before the bracelet broke! I might see if I can thread the beads onto some elastic...I'll see. But I'll be keeping an eye out for some :bfp:'s on the thread either way! :dust: x

 Aww sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luckie3 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well that's decision made about whether to give the moonstone a rest. My bracelet snapped last night! :sad1: I knew it wasn't at it's best as I wasn't careful with it when washing my hands, and wore it every day. And then :witch: gets me today :growlmad:. Nothing to do with the moonstone though, I've been spotting since Wednesday so knew she was on her way before the bracelet broke! I might see if I can thread the beads onto some elastic...I'll see. But I'll be keeping an eye out for some :bfp:'s on the thread either way! :dust: x
> 
> Aww sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. You've been TTC over 3 years? How do you cope? I'm finding it so hard at the minute at 16 months! x


----------



## Luckie3

It was kinda of a NTNP thing at first but as I saw it wasn't happening we tried for a year and took a break and just recently started back trying 2 1/2 months ago. Lol it's starting to become a stress issue to me now because we both feel ready!


----------



## messymommy

I'm out, started spotting and temps are wayyyyyy down now. I am going to put my FF VIP on hold for a bit. I'm going to suspend the account so I can use it later on. I just have too much stress around me now and then obsessing over every temp is not good for me. I'm just going to take a break from the charting and OPKs. Let my mind rest a cycle or maybe even 2. I'm sure I'll still be on here and I'll still be counting days for POAS each cycle regardless of any TTC stuff I do but having a break is always good. This made 15 months of BFNs Time for a mental rest.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luckie, Ah I see, so have you had any tests? Did it take you long with your other LO's?

Messymommy - sorry :witch: got you too :hugs:. I felt the same way as you yesterday, I said to DH maybe we should take a break but he doesn't want to as thinks it's a waste of another month. I do see his point, but the BFN's do take it's toll. I've got another 3 cycles of clomid & then if no luck I need to back to the FS so again, if we took a break, it would be delaying that, so we're gonna keep trying <sigh> x


----------



## Luckie3

Mrs PTTC- It took only about a 2 months for my 1st as I was to young and wasn't trying and my 2nd was right on point and wasn't trying still was too young- and my third same..Only took 1 try and we conceived! But that was with my ex.....DH has been tested and his little swimmers are ok and I was not so much tested but had my cervix checked (finger work up) Anual PAP, and blood test done. And nothing..only thing my doc. said was that I may need to lose a little weight and get back to my normal size because my body may not be used to the weight change. And I also started having irregular cycles last year (sighs) So I'm taking prenatal vitamins to regulate and MACA and DH takes his vitamins and MACA as well, so I guess its all natural until another month or so we'll see a specialist :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just goes to show some peoples sperm & egg are more compatible than others. Though maybe you should have your tubes checked as you could have a blockage occurred since having your other LO's? We were both taking Maca until a few months ago, I decided to stop as I have a lot of problems with spotting mid LP and wanted to give my body a break from the supplements (except pre-natal) but also I wasn't sure whether it would affect the clomid and thought it best to be safe than sorry. I'm gonna get DH back on them though. Need to go on the net & order a load of stuff, pre-seed, CB digi OPK's & Maca. It's all money lol! x


----------



## Luckie3

Lol sure is all $$$ and I forgot to say aftrer I had my last LO I went in for my 6week check up the doc. said something abt a scar healing or something? :shrug: All i know is I wasn't bleeding nor spotting when I went in for my check-up an left with blood spots in my undies. he told me to come in a month to be checked again to see if I healed but my insurance ran out :growlmad: So then I forgot an other things happened as I didn't feel pain/bad so all was forgotten until Now! :shrug:


----------



## confused27

Hi ladies I've just bought this bracelet off eBay. Item number 370573805306. Will this one be ok do you think I wasn't sure what kind to buy x


----------



## lexus15

Full moon tonight in the UK ladies, so make sure you charge your moonstones & fx we'll get BFP's this cycle.x


----------



## paula181

*Oh i thought the full moon was Monday night?! 

xx*


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luckie3 said:


> Lol sure is all $$$ and I forgot to say aftrer I had my last LO I went in for my 6week check up the doc. said something abt a scar healing or something? :shrug: All i know is I wasn't bleeding nor spotting when I went in for my check-up an left with blood spots in my undies. he told me to come in a month to be checked again to see if I healed but my insurance ran out :growlmad: So then I forgot an other things happened as I didn't feel pain/bad so all was forgotten until Now! :shrug:

Oh dear, I wouldnt have thought scarring would stop you getting pg though :shrug: unless it's around your cervix?? In the UK we get free treatment, though free IVF depends on where you live. As much as we are lucky, from what I've read on BnB you get a much better service when you pay for it! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Confused 27 - do you have a link?

Thanks for the heads up Lexus - I knew it wouldn't be long as it looked almost full last night. Maybe I should put my broken bracelet on the windowsill still just in case I decide to repair it? I have to say my AF has been more painful this month with not wearing the moonstone x


----------



## Luckie3

MrsPTTC- Yeah it was my cervix...but I've had it checked plenty of times now and nothings wrong there. I'm feeling very hopeful this month :) praying this could possibly work Fxd!!


----------



## confused27

hi yes heres my link if you go down the page theres a few more pics x

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-Mysti..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item5647eb86fa


----------



## Luckie3

confused27 said:


> hi yes heres my link if you go down the page theres a few more pics x
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-Mysti..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item5647eb86fa

:thumbup: I love itt!


----------



## too_scared

that is a beautiful bracelet! 

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I hope so lucky! FXd for you!

Confused, that's very pretty hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! The full moon is tonight, so get your stones ready for charging! In London time it's 7.30 in the morning, so technically it's morning, not night, but I already have my necklace placed outside the window (I had to tape it to make sure it's still there in the morning). Here the sky is perfectly clear and the moon is bright and glowing! My first time charging moonstones, so I'm kinda childishly excited LOL

________
https://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html

The next full moon will be:
Monday * 9th January 2012 * 08:30:06 am
Central European Time (CET)

In other time zones:
SYDNEY = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 06:30:06 pm (AEDT)
TOKYO = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 04:30:06 pm (JST)
DELHI = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 01:00:06 pm (IST)
MOSCOW = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 11:30:06 am (MSD)
BERLIN = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 08:30:06 am (CET)
LONDON = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 07:30:06 am (GMT)
NEW YORK = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 02:30:06 am (EST)
MEXICO CITY = Monday * 9th January 2012 * 01:30:06 am (CST)
LOS ANGELES = Sunday * 8th January 2012 * 11:30:06 pm (PST)


----------



## Luckie3

Im in the Central time zone so I think the full moon will be on the 9th for me Fxd ladies!!


----------



## Leannxo

wait so is the full moon tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## foquita

I've got my moonstone bracelet at the window, hope it works :D


----------



## Lily7

I had given up on my moonstone and havent wore it for months but I am going to give it one more shot and it is by my window, also I am in the uk and my scan to see if any follicles have grown is at 07:30 in the morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisa92881

Here's the one I ordered....

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/68...rans_email&utm_campaign=shipping_notification

I was thinking tonight that the moon looked full....too bad it hasn't arrived yet!! :dohh:


----------



## Soili

Leannxo said:


> wait so is the full moon tonight or tomorrow night?

Technically there's only a moment in time when the moon is perfectly full, and I posted the schedule for different time zones. Some months it can happen early in the night, others it's the morning or even daytime. Watch out that new calendar day starts right after midnight, so the full moon moment this month is now passed.
But they say you can charge it a night before or after, basically when the moon is the fullest :) I think for it to work, you gotta do what makes sense to you and what feels right. Good luck!! :kiss:

I have my necklace back on my neck and it feels so comforting. I've been wearing it nonstop for the last 2 weeks, even sleeping with it on. I only take it off for showers. So it felt really good to put it back on this morning :)


----------



## paula181

*I put mine in the window last night! Fx'd it works this time!

xx*


----------



## Lisa92881

Got my bracelet today and it's outside tonight! Full moon was last night, but it's still pretty big tonight. :)


----------



## Luckie3

Lisa92881 said:


> Got my bracelet today and it's outside tonight! Full moon was last night, but it's still pretty big tonight. :)

Mine is also but it rained all day and the moon isn't really out yet. I guess the clouds are hiding it and it's like 8:12 here :shrug: Hopefull:winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well my moonstone got snowed on, hopefully that's extra good luck!! :haha:


----------



## Luckie3

Lisa92881 said:


> Well my moonstone got snowed on, hopefully that's extra good luck!! :haha:

:haha: Fxd


----------



## Luckie3

Well hope my moonstone atleast gt a peak at the moon last night/morning. When I looked I never seen the moon :( Rain!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry US ladies you had crappy weather. It was a clear night here, but like I said my moonstone is in bits so it was probably pointless putting it on the window sill :dohh: x


----------



## Affyash

This is all so very intriguing! My sister in law got me a moonstone necklace for Xmas in hopes that it would help my fertility (very very sweet and thoughtful!) It came with a note that it needs to be "bathed" in sunlight to recharge. I'm glad to hear about the full-moon though, cause I actually had it out on a ledge all day yesterday and all night last night since I forgot about it! So excited to put it back on tonight! :) FX to us all!


----------



## Luckie3

@Mrs PTTC - Yeah I'm not sure if it helped :( but there's always hope. @Affyash - Hi and I hope your moonstone did it's magic for ya :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I want one of these SO bad, but i dont/wont use PayPal and im not sure where to buy one at in a store. Will a Holistic Health Center have one? What kind of jewelry store or "natural" store would sell them?

:shrug:


----------



## Luckie3

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I want one of these SO bad, but i dont/wont use PayPal and im not sure where to buy one at in a store. Will a Holistic Health Center have one? What kind of jewelry store or "natural" store would sell them?
> 
> :shrug:

 Got mine from like a metaphysical store. So maybe a corner physic or a carnival.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Luckie3 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I want one of these SO bad, but i dont/wont use PayPal and im not sure where to buy one at in a store. Will a Holistic Health Center have one? What kind of jewelry store or "natural" store would sell them?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Got mine from like a metaphysical store. So maybe a corner physic or a carnival.Click to expand...

no carnival, lol. I did google search Metaphysical Store in my area and found one close! They are open til 11 and open at 6am so i may check them out tonight or tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Luckie3

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Luckie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I want one of these SO bad, but i dont/wont use PayPal and im not sure where to buy one at in a store. Will a Holistic Health Center have one? What kind of jewelry store or "natural" store would sell them?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Got mine from like a metaphysical store. So maybe a corner physic or a carnival.Click to expand...
> 
> no carnival, lol. I did google search Metaphysical Store in my area and found one close! They are open til 11 and open at 6am so i may check them out tonight or tomorrow!!!!Click to expand...

Lol ok great! :thumbup: GL hun


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

EDITED:

I finally found one online!! Fairhavenhealth.com for $12.95 and then i used a code for 15% off!

The reviews say it worked for people but the elastic broke so i am going to order it and simply re-string it. :)


----------



## Affyash

Nice. Good luck girls! I'm wearing my necklace for the rest of my cycle in hopes of getting my bean! Won't know until next month when I'm due for AF but a girl can dream! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I forgot to charge mine in the full moon this month so I am going to charge it with incense. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Affyash

How do you do that? Just light incense next to it? I love this stuff! Any thing helps! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

You run your stone thru the smoke. I usually use Frankincense.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

My cat decided to knock my moonstone off the kitchen worktop earlier and a small bit of the stone chipped off. I'm a bit of a novice with crystals so this may sound ridiculous, but is the fact that its damaged a problem?! I feel silly asking but you all know how ttc turns you a bit loopy and every little thing has to be obsessed over!


----------



## betty14

I would say it will be fine Hun, 

Some even agree that it's a good luck sign to lose or break it! 

I lost the piece I kept in my bra the cycle I conceived :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,my moonstone and rose quartz bracelets came yesterday,fingers crossed they work,lots of bfp on the first page :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mine is expected to come tomorrow!!! Im excited!!!! 

Im going to wear it on right wrist first 1/2 of cycle (i have a cyst on that side and dont O) and then left on second 1/2. Maybe itll bring Super Ovary Powers. :haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Mine is expected to come tomorrow!!! Im excited!!!!
> 
> Im going to wear it on right wrist first 1/2 of cycle (i have a cyst on that side and dont O) and then left on second 1/2. Maybe itll bring Super Ovary Powers. :haha:

Sounds like a good idea! :thumbup: I wore it on my left side because I had a block on that side and I passed several polyps when I started wearing it. GL! :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm wearing mine on my right cos i don't have a tube on my left so hoping to give my right side a helping hand


----------



## Luckie3

My moonstone ring looks kinda craked or scratched :shrug: I had my hubby put it on the roof to catch the moon light so dunno what happen when he got it down :haha: He also manage to let sun light hit it to :dohh: :(. Will it still work an be effective?


----------



## jeoestreich

Nope, sunlight also charges it. Full moon does it the best but sunlight will charge it. There are several different ways you can charge your bracelet.


----------



## confused27

hi everyone i got my moonstone bracelet this morning :D but im 2dpo should i wear it this cycle or save it till next? also i cant get good sun/moonlight through my windows any suggestions? x


----------



## Luckie3

confused27 said:


> hi everyone i got my moonstone bracelet this morning :D but im 2dpo should i wear it this cycle or save it till next? also i cant get good sun/moonlight through my windows any suggestions? x

 Higer place outside or perhaps your garden. :thumbup:xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got my bracelet today and i am wearing it right now. My Moonstone is green, is that normal?

ETA: never mind its AVENTURINE


----------



## Luckie3

I hope my moonstone has done the trick. I'm having cramping/pressure and has been going on all day. (2dpo!!!!)


----------



## gigglebox

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got my bracelet today and i am wearing it right now. My Moonstone is green, is that normal?
> 
> ETA: never mind its AVENTURINE

Healing ability: Avanturine is said to increase libido.
Releases fear and anxiety. Green aventurine strengthens one's blood and muscle tissues. 

:thumbup: the uterus is a muscle! It could be beneficial in other ways that moonstone is not; good blood is also important in housing your little one, and for that matter, so is remaining fear/anxiety free! :thumbup:

I love to pop in every now and then on this thread to see who else has become pregnant! Congratulations all you new moms to be!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cute bump gigglebox! Can't believe you are so far on already!

Think I need some of that Aventurine, I have a crap sex drive! :rofl: x


----------



## Luckie3

I'm getting sympthoms early this time around. I'm excited: Cramps 3-4 days, faint sympthom,frequent urination, stuffy nose...Af isnt due til next week. My cramps today really feels like Af ugh really crampy and tired!! Fx xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

if my temps stays up im 1dpo today, but im not 100% on that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh sounds good luckie! :thumbup: x


----------



## gigglebox

MrsPTTC--thank you so much! It has gone by so fast...and then I realized I am the first one to have gotten a BFP on this thread...weird! There are so many ladies now! anywho, the pregnancy hasn't been without a bumpy road but I'd travel on it again for my little guy :thumpbup:

Luckie3--my first symptom (in retrospect) was pretty bad AF cramps about 7dpo. I remember finding it odd but didn't give them any credit until after I got my positive test. Good luck to you!

Actually Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw you were the first one on the thread to get a BFP?! That's brill! I've just read your siggie & can see you've had a rough ride, but thank heavens everything is ok! It's nice you've come back to the thread hun :hugs: x


----------



## Luckie3

I'm still having these slight crampy feels on and off today along with super tiredness. Should I worry about the cramps because it could be to early?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luckie3 said:


> I'm still having these slight crampy feels on and off today along with super tiredness. Should I worry about the cramps because it could be to early?

I've heard of people getting "symptoms" super early, like 2 or 3 DPO, but whilst it is unusal and maybe co-incidence, they've ended up with :bfp:'s! FX'd for you hun x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It isn't technically _possible_ to get actual pregnancy symptoms until implantation (7-9ish days post O). BUT, I am definitely a big believer that your body recognizes each phase of conception. I for sure felt different, almost a heaviness about my uterus and all, up to implantation where I felt a sharp fleeting pain, then period pains that continued through my first few weeks of pregnancy. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Luckie3

:flower: Thanks guys your the best! Well fertility friend just confirmed that I'm 3dpo! I O'd on the 14th so that explains the pains, I started hurting on the 13th tho. It's my 1st time feeling O pains early because last cycle I felt it for the 1st time 4 days before my cycle came down. I'm praying this is a good sign. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Does it have to be a bracelet or can you just have a stone?

Maybe I can carry it in my pocket? :haha:


----------



## betty14

parisprincess said:


> Does it have to be a bracelet or can you just have a stone?
> 
> Maybe I can carry it in my pocket? :haha:

I carried a piece in my bra as well as my bracelet so it's a def yes!!

X x x


----------



## parisprincess

Thank you betty!! :flower: Good idea to carry it in your bra. Especially if you are wearing pants with no pockets! lol


----------



## betty14

I used to have a piece of moonstone in the left cup and a piece of Rose quartz in the right :haha:

X x x


----------



## inpghttc

Hahahha! I did that with a moonstone and got a rash where it touched :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

As long as it's touching your skin! I would say bra is better than pocket. 

Also, I believe that when you get a rash form a stone, it's because you are clearing out energy that is stale or negative. I got it from rose quartz the other day (never happened before) and I had just had a huge fight with Hubs, which we rarely have, and my heart was hurting. I think the rose quartz cleared out the energy so we could start over. :flower:


----------



## foquita

I think I ovulated on tuesday, but I've forgotten to put my moonstone bracelet on the last two days! I need to remember to wear it :D


----------



## gigglebox

one stone was all i had! it was a ring; but, if you really want to follow the "rules", rings with the back open (so the actual stone is not blocked by a metal backing) is best so it has contact with your skin. At least that's what they say ;) But when I didn't feel like wearing the ring, I did carry it in my pocket :thumbup:

So when are our latest testers testing? Any more symptoms Luckie?


----------



## Luckie3

gigglebox said:


> one stone was all i had! it was a ring; but, if you really want to follow the "rules", rings with the back open (so the actual stone is not blocked by a metal backing) is best so it has contact with your skin. At least that's what they say ;) But when I didn't feel like wearing the ring, I did carry it in my pocket :thumbup:
> 
> So when are our latest testers testing? Any more symptoms Luckie?

 Trying hard not to symptom spot lol but as i can see only the cramps/pressure, tiredness, frequent wee,and today a random nose bleed...Am testing next week when AF is due. Fxd


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cramps here, still feel like O pains but maybe its not? thats about it. 

:shrug:


----------



## Affyash

Hi all beautiful TTC and prego ladies! I just wanted to pop in and share that I think the wonderful moonstone has helped me to O 9 freakin' days early!!! I'm not on any supplements this month (only prenatals), I'm not doing any testing or temping or anything. I started breaking out, getting EWCM and major cramping (very typical of O for me) so I have to assume this is what's happening. Can you believe that it might actually be working!!! Right on moonstone!!! FX this is my and all of our months!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I LOVE moonstone! It is my favourite crystal and part of my fertility terrific trio (Amethyst, Moonstone and Rose Quartz). I am lucky enough to make and sell my own fertility jewellery which means I have plenty of pieces to wear with moonstone in.

If any of you lovelies would like to know anything else about the crystals (re-charging, cleaning etc) then just PM me and I will be happy to help :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ladies,

feisty i have the moonstone and rose quartz can i ask what the amethyst helps with


----------



## betty14

Feisty I just had a look through your pictures, you sure have a talent some beautiful pieces!!!

X xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Betty :flower:

Mamadonna, the main reason I use Amethyst is because it helps prevent miscarriage, something I personally believe is vital for right after implantation. It also helps to clear negative energies and brings peace through inner strength - after TTC for almost 2 years this is a big help :wacko: On a physical level it also helps to strengthen the endocrine glands which have a big impact on fertility. I hope I helped! :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

I think i have some jewelry with amethyst I'll have 2 hunt it out


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was gonna take a break from moonstone after my bracelet broke last month but decided the try the putting it in your bra thing, so I have moonstone in one cup & rose quartz in the other! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsPTTC is it comfortable? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Feisty Fidget said:


> MrsPTTC is it comfortable? x

The beads are from my bracelet so they are round (moonstone smooth and rose quartz faceted) and I wear padded bras so yes it is comfortable and you can't see them through my tops. Only thing is I keep losing them at night when I've moving around in my sleep it slips out. I found the moonstone this morning but who knows where the rose quartz is lol! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Good Luck finding it! x


----------



## pinkkitten74

PandaLuv31 said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. I would be willing to try it. I have some other crystals (but not any moonstone at the moment) and they do seem to relax me sometimes. Plus, it is interesting that it is the moonstone that is supposed to work for fertility & I have heard that the cycles of the moon that happen to line up with your ovulation dates can sometimes enhance conception. Wonder if that is why it is the moonstone that is supposed to work for fertility? I think I will go get some moonstones in time for when I start to ttc in Sept. :)

the lunar cycle - refers to where the moon was when you were born( mine is a full moon) and how it can actually give another ovulation so somebebody could o twice in one cycle


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

Just thought i'd drop in - I brought a moonstone/rose quartz fertility braclet beg of december and it arrived just before xmas and just after I ovulated.

Anyway, i have pretty much worn it or had it tucked in my bra everyday since, and charged it under the full moon a few weeks back. 

And yesterday I got my :bfp: at 10dpo!

I am sure the brqcelet had something to do with as it was one of the ttc 'things' I hadn't tried! I had read so many posts in this thread about ladies getting their bfp after wearing these crystals that I bit the bullet and ordered my bracelet!

So if you haven't got one, get one, and if you have one and not wearing it, clenase it, wear it and get it under that full moon in 2 weeks time!

Good luck all :dust:

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations bells


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Congratulations hun :dance:

I have just finished making a cycle tracker bracelet and specifically chose Rose Quartz to represent the 6 fertile days so I hope it will bring luck to all those that wear one!


----------



## Luckie3

CONGRATS!!!! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Bells81!!! YES. Congrats on being a moonstone mama. :happydance:


----------



## foquita

congratulations bells :hugs: :D xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Moonstone-Mama that is a lovely tag :cloud9:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

You'll all be moonstone mamas soon. :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Congrats bells!!

X x x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You girls are really inspiring me :dance:

I may make the stuff but I am terrible at wearing :blush: Did all you Moonstone Mama's wear throughout your cycle or just at ovulation? Just wondering as I am actually ovulating today.


----------



## Biscuitbaby

I read the start of the thread and a few bits in between but it soooooo long :coffee:

In short I went out and bought one each for me and my sister :happydance: and we're both TTC - 

do we carry it around with us all the time? at certain times? :shrug:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I think (personally) that it is important to wear as often as possible until you conceive. (I wore every day until out of the first tri actually!) :thumbup: Wear it so it touches your skin. Some women here put a peice in thier bras and that's fine. I wore a necklace. Others prefer bracelets. Some people combine with other stones for fertility or other issues. 

Do your best! That's what's most important and to truly believe and stay positive. Good luck mamas-to-be! :flower:


----------



## Bells81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Bells81!!! YES. Congrats on being a moonstone mama. :happydance:

Thanks Hope!!! Got there eventually! 

I'm now wearing amethyst too to help protect against miscarriage. If the moonstone has worked, I have faith in my crystals :)

And still have the moonstone and Rose quartz bracelet tucked in my bra lol!


----------



## CarliCareBear

just wanted to say hey and congrats to the other moonstone bfp's! nearly at 12 weeks with mine!


----------



## Lily7

congrats bells x


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats bells! :happydance:

Carly, wow, nearly time for your 12 week scan!

Well I lost another bit of moonstone from my bra! But found the rose quartz! :rofl: x


----------



## Luckie3

Update: My Af was due today but no sign and my cycle hasn't been this late in 6mths so I'm praying its my BFP!!!!! testing in the a.m to make sure.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooo GL luckie! :thumbup: x


----------



## Luckie3

MrsPTTC said:


> Ooo GL luckie! :thumbup: x

Thaks hun :flower: :thumbup: to you as well not long until you test!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooooo Luckie so exciting! x


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

MrsPTTC said:


> Congrats bells! :happydance:
> 
> Carly, wow, nearly time for your 12 week scan!
> 
> Well I lost another bit of moonstone from my bra! But found the rose quartz! :rofl: x

MrsPTTC, I am laughing because I was just coming on to post the same thing!!! I am so frustrated bc the piece of moonstone that I charged during the last full moon I was wearing in my bra and it fell out and I can't find it. At least I think it is still somewhere in my house but it exactly matches my carpets so it makes it even harder to find! :brat: I do still have my rose quartz, too, though.

Congrats Bells!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luckie, did you test??? I'm not gonna POAS like last month and I'm waiting until next weekend when I'll be about 11-13 DPO. If my usual pre AF spotting comes I don't think I'll bother testing at all though!

Babyhopes4me - it's frustrating isn't it?? I whipped my bra off last night and the moonstone and rose quartz came darting out!! I must remember it's in there!

x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You could buy an Indian medicine pouch and pop them round there and wear them? That way no lost stones ;) x


----------



## Luckie3

No AF means BFP!!! I'm goin to the doctors in the a.m to be sure tho. :) xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

So you have tested?? x


----------



## Luckie3

MrsPTTC said:


> So you have tested?? x

:happydance::bfp: My Oh is losing it!! I wore my moonstone ring everyday and night and when I wasn't I slept with it underneath my pillow. I charged it twice in the moonlight and once in the sunlight. My Oh was a good sport about supporting the moonstone situation he even place it in the moonlight for me :haha: . Besides the moonstone I took Geritol, Maca and prenatals I also had my Oh taking the same. Lol he thought my chewable prenatals were good :haha: GL ladies!!!


----------



## Luckie3

HoldOn2Hope said:


> You'll all be moonstone mamas soon. :hugs:

I'm a moonstone mama lol add me please :flower:


----------



## too_scared

congratulations to all the new moonstone mommies to be!! :happydance:


----------



## luvmykids0810

I want one. Where can i find one?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:yipee: Congrats luckie!!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Luvmykids, try Cosmic Poppy on eBay x


----------



## Luckie3

MrsPTTC said:


> :yipee: Congrats luckie!!! x

:wohoo: Thanks! Can't wait until you test. I hope you gets yours next hun


----------



## josephine3

Congrats luckie and how are you Mrs PTTC?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww thanks luckie! :hugs: H&H 9 months hun x 

Hi Josephine :wave: I'm ok thanks, found AF hard last cycle but I'm trying something different this cycle, havent :sex: once! Used softcups to inseminate with pre-seed, as I suspect cm is my problem so thought it was worth a go! How's you? Can't believe you're a lime!! Not long til your 12 week scan! :dance: x


----------



## josephine3

does your oh not mind that lol. mine would have thought i was barmy!! Hope it works for u!!
Im still impatiently waiting for my scan letter!!! :( dont even have my appt yet!! Apparently the hospital has had other local ones close and been really busy - i keep ringing them to pester them!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats luckie!!! I will certainly add you next time I'm on the computer. For some reason I can't do it unless I'm home. :) :thumbup:


----------



## Luckie3

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Congrats luckie!!! I will certainly add you next time I'm on the computer. For some reason I can't do it unless I'm home. :) :thumbup:

ok hun Thanks :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congrats, luckie! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

josephine3 said:


> does your oh not mind that lol. mine would have thought i was barmy!! Hope it works for u!!
> Im still impatiently waiting for my scan letter!!! :( dont even have my appt yet!! Apparently the hospital has had other local ones close and been really busy - i keep ringing them to pester them!

:saywhat: you've not got your appointment yet? Ridiculous as it will be any week now! I hope you don't have to wait too long. Yes DH thought I was crazy but I told him my reasons & the success stories I've read & he is fine with it, though still dubious lol x


----------



## josephine3

MrsPTTC said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> does your oh not mind that lol. mine would have thought i was barmy!! Hope it works for u!!
> Im still impatiently waiting for my scan letter!!! :( dont even have my appt yet!! Apparently the hospital has had other local ones close and been really busy - i keep ringing them to pester them!
> 
> :saywhat: you've not got your appointment yet? Ridiculous as it will be any week now! I hope you don't have to wait too long. Yes DH thought I was crazy but I told him my reasons & the success stories I've read & he is fine with it, though still dubious lol xClick to expand...

still waiting :( my mw dates put me a week ahead of the dates on my ticker too!!! So now Im 12 weeks 3 days by their dates!!! and still no appt. They dont seem to think its urgent either. Iv not even had blood taken :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Very strange that hun, most people get the scan 12-14 weeks so they're pushing it. Is it only a small hospital or something?? x


----------



## josephine3

i know they really are pushing it now! its cos of the closures locally they are flooded with maternity patients! i really want to go there tho cos it has a birth centre AT the hospital!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I hope you get it through soon hun! x


----------



## betty14

Congrats luckie :happydance:

X x x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got a BFP :)


----------



## Luckie3

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got a BFP :)

CONGRADULATIONS HUN! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got a BFP :)

Yay, congratulations! :dance: x


----------



## Canisa

> I got a BFP

Wow congrats hun! How long were u wearing the moonstone?:winkwink:


----------



## betty14

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got a BFP :)

Congratulations :dance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

no longer a moonstone BFP :(

and i just started wearing it this month


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no hun I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

OnErth&InHvn said:


> no longer a moonstone BFP :(
> 
> and i just started wearing it this month

So sorry x


----------



## Canisa

> no longer a moonstone BFP
> 
> and i just started wearing it this month

Oh am so sorry dear! Good luck for the next cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Canisa

Btw, i am thinking of ordering a moonstone bracelet today or tomorrow...hope i get it by V-day...:winkwink:

Today is CD11 so i might O in about 2-3 days so it cant be of of use this cycle but well i guess it will bring me good luck anyway:thumbup:

Will KUP!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

starting off my first full cycle wearing my moonstone bracelet!!! I'm so hopeful that this is going to work! Everyone who has gotten their BFP's you are my inspiration and to those that haven't don't give up hope!! I've been TTC for 5 years with nothing and i still have as much hope if not more than i did on my very first cycle! Fx'd to everyone!!!


----------



## Luckie3

ItsMyTyme said:


> starting off my first full cycle wearing my moonstone bracelet!!! I'm so hopeful that this is going to work! Everyone who has gotten their BFP's you are my inspiration and to those that haven't don't give up hope!! I've been TTC for 5 years with nothing and i still have as much hope if not more than i did on my very first cycle! Fx'd to everyone!!!

Hi , I had been ttc for 3 years and I wore the moonstone ring throughout my whole cycle and got a BFP!! Of course I took my vitamins but some people do the all natural thing and just wear the moonstone. :thumbup: GL hun!


----------



## Canisa

> Hi , I had been ttc for 3 years and I wore the moonstone ring throughout my whole cycle and got a BFP!! Of course I took my vitamins but some people do the all natural thing and just wear the moonstone. GL hun!

Wow thats awesome dear!! Congrats!!!!
Did you start wearing it from CD1 or just any day?


----------



## Luckie3

Canisa said:


> Hi , I had been ttc for 3 years and I wore the moonstone ring throughout my whole cycle and got a BFP!! Of course I took my vitamins but some people do the all natural thing and just wear the moonstone. GL hun!
> 
> Wow thats awesome dear!! Congrats!!!!
> Did you start wearing it from CD1 or just any day?Click to expand...

 I started wearing it on CD9 I think hun. The key is to believe and cleanse it well and charge it on the full moons.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

i have yet to charge it under a full moon but i cleansed it. i actually made it and it has rose quartz with it as well as a charm for the goddess of fertility... i keep hoping and praying im ready for my bump and after seeing all that has gotten theirs since wearing moonstone im getting my hopes higher and higher... good luck to all!!!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

im also using preseed with it... maybe just maybe its enough for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I am thinking of going and getting Moonstone rather than the fertility bracelet I have. Maybe theres something to the Moonstone rather than the other stones.


----------



## Canisa

Yup i guess u could try that...what stones were u using earlier?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Canisa said:


> Yup i guess u could try that...what stones were u using earlier?

averturine (spelling?) and rose quartz


----------



## Canisa

Could i ask what aventurine helps with?:flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Canisa said:


> Could i ask what aventurine helps with?:flower:

I read the same as RQ and Moonstone, but im not sure really. 

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/aventurine-fertility-bracelet.html


----------



## Canisa

> I read the same as RQ and Moonstone, but im not sure really.

Thanks!! Good luck for the coming cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## Canisa

How are you all doing?

No more moonstone BFPs? Fertile Feb is here ladies:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Well I'm hoping fertile Feb is my month,i am due to o on my wedding anniversary which also happens to be valentines day,come on moonstood and rose quartz!


----------



## foquita

sounds promising mamadonna, fate perhaps? :) xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so,my af was 3 days late this month pushing my ovulation forward to valentines day


----------



## Canisa

where are all the moonstone mamas? 

Come on show us some more BFPs...i've ordered mine and can't wait to wear it!!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Am excited by this thread. I'm a total hippy at heart and this feels far more the sort of thing that's right to do when you're trying to make a baby, rather than just scientific things like vitamins! (which I am also taking!)

:) Shall go home and dig out my moonstone necklace! :D (it could do with some wearing anyway, it's Beautiful!) :)


----------



## Affyash

Alright ladies, since there are some of you asking for more moonstone BFPs, here you go! I wore my necklace that I got as a gift from my sister in law for Xmas pretty much ever since. I would wear it as a necklace or if I didn't feel like the necklace, in my bra. First month using it and wouldn't you know...I got my BFP on Wed! I just took a digital test this morning to confirm and it popped up almost immediately! And I'm only 4 weeks! Just wanted to share. This was the ONLY thing I did different this month and I was just about to go in to get the "infertility work up" with my doctor. I'm telling you, I swear by moonstone now!!! :) Good luck to you all, I can't wait to hear about more moonstone babies!


----------



## josephine3

hurray!! congrats!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my sweets despite declaring that I would be selecting a piece of fertility jewellery from my own store to wear 24/7 I am yet to actually do it :wacko: I think I want to create a custom piece just for me and keep it off of Etsy to make it that little bit more special. I just haven't had time to do it yet :wacko:

Going all out next cycle with the crystals AND am planning on switching to organic meats and dairy and cutting out gluten and sugar from my diet, it will be hard but worth it if it gives me that :bfp:

OnErth&InHvn I am so sorry hun :hugs: Please, please, please get a piece of Amethyst to wear after ovulation to protect against miscarriage :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Affyash said:


> Alright ladies, since there are some of you asking for more moonstone BFPs, here you go! I wore my necklace that I got as a gift from my sister in law for Xmas pretty much ever since. I would wear it as a necklace or if I didn't feel like the necklace, in my bra. First month using it and wouldn't you know...I got my BFP on Wed! I just took a digital test this morning to confirm and it popped up almost immediately! And I'm only 4 weeks! Just wanted to share. This was the ONLY thing I did different this month and I was just about to go in to get the "infertility work up" with my doctor. I'm telling you, I swear by moonstone now!!! :) Good luck to you all, I can't wait to hear about more moonstone babies!

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## Luckie3

Affyash said:


> Alright ladies, since there are some of you asking for more moonstone BFPs, here you go! I wore my necklace that I got as a gift from my sister in law for Xmas pretty much ever since. I would wear it as a necklace or if I didn't feel like the necklace, in my bra. First month using it and wouldn't you know...I got my BFP on Wed! I just took a digital test this morning to confirm and it popped up almost immediately! And I'm only 4 weeks! Just wanted to share. This was the ONLY thing I did different this month and I was just about to go in to get the "infertility work up" with my doctor. I'm telling you, I swear by moonstone now!!! :) Good luck to you all, I can't wait to hear about more moonstone babies!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Canisa

> Alright ladies, since there are some of you asking for more moonstone BFPs, here you go! I wore my necklace that I got as a gift from my sister in law for Xmas pretty much ever since. I would wear it as a necklace or if I didn't feel like the necklace, in my bra. First month using it and wouldn't you know...I got my BFP on Wed! I just took a digital test this morning to confirm and it popped up almost immediately! And I'm only 4 weeks! Just wanted to share. This was the ONLY thing I did different this month and I was just about to go in to get the "infertility work up" with my doctor. I'm telling you, I swear by moonstone now!!! Good luck to you all, I can't wait to hear about more moonstone babies!

Wow congrats dear:hugs: This is what i wanted to hear:thumbup:
From what CD did you start wearing it?

I think you are the newest moonstone BFP:happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Thanks ladies it means a lot! I wore it pretty much all cycle but sometimes I'd forget to wear it at night. I did charge it in the full moon too! Tons of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!

When is the next full moon?


----------



## linz143

Hi Ladies! I love this thread and stalk it all the time! Got my bracelet in the mail about 7 dpo last month but then went on vacation and didn't wear it for 5 days, finally resulting in AF. This month I put it back on at 3 dpo and have been wearing it ever since. Ovulating today, and hoping this is my month! I love reading all these wonderful moonstone baby stories!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Just found my little moonstone again this afternoon!!! It is just a loose stone that I was wearing in my bra but I lost it a couple of weeks ago (luckily, it was still in the house but in a hard to spot place). So, if no bfp this cycle, at least I will have it for next cycle and I am determined not to lose it again!


----------



## Affyash

That actually makes me feel a lot better because oddly enough, the day after I got my BFP I wore my lose stone in my bra and never found it again! I so hope it's somewhere in the house! I mean, I got what I wanted from it, but now I have sentimental value in it! Thanks for the hope that I'll find it!

Oh and I think the next full moon is 2/12 in the US at least!


----------



## Canisa

The next full moon here in Singapore is 8th Feb! But ive just ordered my bracelet so unfortunately it wont be here atleast till the 12th:nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Full moon does work best but you can actually re-charge under any moonlight :flower:


----------



## josephine3

BabyHopes4Me said:


> Just found my little moonstone again this afternoon!!! It is just a loose stone that I was wearing in my bra but I lost it a couple of weeks ago (luckily, it was still in the house but in a hard to spot place). So, if no bfp this cycle, at least I will have it for next cycle and I am determined not to lose it again!

OOoh i think this could be lucky!!! My bracelet broke and I also lost another one before my bfp, about 2 weeks before around ov time!!


----------



## Lily7

The next full moon is tonight in the UK @ 10:53 (and 48 seconds to be precise! lol)

Here is the link below so you can all see you different timezones :)

https://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

josephine3 said:


> BabyHopes4Me said:
> 
> 
> Just found my little moonstone again this afternoon!!! It is just a loose stone that I was wearing in my bra but I lost it a couple of weeks ago (luckily, it was still in the house but in a hard to spot place). So, if no bfp this cycle, at least I will have it for next cycle and I am determined not to lose it again!
> 
> OOoh i think this could be lucky!!! My bracelet broke and I also lost another one before my bfp, about 2 weeks before around ov time!!Click to expand...

Unfortunately, it was not a lucky thing (losing it the tww) for me this cycle because the witch got me this morning. Huge congrats to your moonstone success, I remember how exciting it was back when you got your bfp! I am still hoping for mine soon, too. 

Btw, I am in the US and all of my calendars say that the full moon is today. So, I don't know if my calendars are wrong but I put it in the windowsill for tonight just in case.

Here's hoping for more moonstone bfps to come! :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Lily7 said:


> The next full moon is tonight in the UK @ 10:53 (and 48 seconds to be precise! lol)
> 
> Here is the link below so you can all see you different timezones :)
> 
> https://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html

Just saw this! Thanks, Lily7!!! (so, I guess it is tonight for me :happydance: Come on full moon- please charge up this stone with tons of fertility moon power!)


----------



## Lily7

Yay let's go moonstone!! Lol I have never actually seen the moon so full as it is tonight which was what prompted me to google it to find out! Good luck :)


----------



## Affyash

Good luck moonstone mama's to be! I'm a firm believer now! You will be too very soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh right! Good call! Gotta charge it up for my TWW!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the heads up Lily, I put my beads from my broken bracelet out. I don't know why though as I'm very sceptical now, it just ain't happening & I'm not sure crystals are gonna help :nope:. I see we've been trying almost the same length of time? And though you've switched to tamoxifen now, we're both on the 5th cycle of 'something.' Great to see the tamoxifen has finally made you O. I O'd first cycle on clomid as I had follicle tracking so I haven't been checked since. If I get no joy by round 6 then I need to go back. GL x


----------



## foquita

I'm retiring my moonstone bracelet because I've had it since august and nothing :( 

I might go and buy an individual wee stone of it to keep in my bra in a few months time :) it could just be that that just isn't for me, or maybe the combination of crystals on my bracelet doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lily7

Mrspttc, I had given up on my moonstone too as I have had it months and months and nothing but I was leaving work last night and the moon just stood out, it was the fullest I've ever seen it with a circle of light round it! So it prompted me to google when the next full moon was, I am giving it one more try lol

That cycle was a bfn, I am onto my second cycle of tamox now and cd9 today, but yes, so happy to have ovulated, getting scanned on friday to see if there are any follies. Have you ovulated all of your cycles? You should request to be monitored with scans, I ov once on clomid and then didnt respond at all, even on higher dosages :( First time on tamox, ov'd cd20, I amhoping that was genuine andnot a fluke like with clomid, I will find out friday good luck xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I was monitored first cycle, ovulated on 50mg so was told no more scans after that, only if I hadn't ovulated & they had to up the dose. Not long now before I go back, only 2 months. I don't particularly like my FS though, he disagrees with almost everything I know about ttc! x


----------



## katherinegrey

I've sacked my moonstone off :( I was wearing it for six months and sleeping with under my pillow as well as wearing it for four months and nothing happened :( hope everyone else gets moonstone babies but it just didn't seem to work for me :(


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

katherinegrey said:


> I've sacked my moonstone off :( I was wearing it for six months and sleeping with under my pillow as well as wearing it for four months and nothing happened :( hope everyone else gets moonstone babies but it just didn't seem to work for me :(

:hugs: I know how you feel, hun, I feel like I have been waiting forever, too. :hugs: 

Our time for our BFPs is coming & hopefully soon! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katherine, sorry you've not got your BFP either chick, I remember you from the threads early days :hugs: x


----------



## Lily7

Katherine, I stopped wearing mine too for ages there after wearing it everyday for months and nothing,I dont know what made me get it out again?!? I think that night the moon was the fullest I've ever seen it. How are you? x


----------



## Stinas

I have not worn mine in a while either. Wore it for 3 cycles. I still charge it and have it next to my bed. I still have a bit of hope.


----------



## babymama72

this sounds like an awesome idea.. Im ready to try anything.. lol


----------



## katherinegrey

Thanks girls :( it just gets a little frustrating sometimes, especially when you're doing all you can to conceive, I really hope we all gets bfp's soon :flower:


----------



## baby_nurse

Know I'm a bit late but brought my moonstone and rose quartz bracelet today...hoping it might bring me a lovely BFP! If it doesn't then at least I got a nice new pretty bracelet!

OH thinks I'm a bit barmy he said "everyone will know your trying for a baby if you wear that" haha! I think they know already hun lol x

Think I'll be missing the full moon for this cycle though :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







1320779700-28108-20.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PandaMao

I just got a moonstone necklace yesterday. I told my hubby I wanted some sort of moonstone jewelry for valentine's day. Moonstone is my birthstone, but it is also supposed to be good for fertility. I was definitely inspired by all of the wonderful success stories on here. I know not everyone has gotten their BFP wearing it, but it seems to be more have than haven't. I'm really excited to wear it every day. I'm pretty sure AF is just around the corner, so I am hoping this next cycle will be the one. Good luck to all the other ladies trying to conceive with moonstone.
 



Attached Files:







424539_10150526847592352_522262351_9091055_799307081_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Canisa

wow nice bracelet and necklace too!:thumbup:



> I just got a moonstone necklace yesterday. I told my hubby I wanted some sort of moonstone jewelry for valentine's day. Moonstone is my birthstone, but it is also supposed to be good for fertility. I was definitely inspired by all of the wonderful success stories on here. I know not everyone has gotten their BFP wearing it, but it seems to be more have than haven't. I'm really excited to wear it every day. I'm pretty sure AF is just around the corner, so I am hoping this next cycle will be the one. Good luck to all the other ladies trying to conceive with moonstone.

Hhaha ditto! i asked DH for the bracelet as a V-day gift too:winkwink: ordered it some days back on ebay but havent recieved yet...should get it by this weekend though.

Lets all keep our fingers crossed and hope we post a BFP sooner!:kiss:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Mid-Cycle last cycle i went and bought a rose quartz and moonstone bracelet... Unfortunately i missed my time slot but i haven't taken it off but the one time to charge it under the full moon (which luckily i caught right before I O'd which is fantastic) and from time to time i check to see if anyone has gotten their BFP. With as much success as it's had i'm ever so hopeful that this will be my month. There are times that i think that maybe it just wont happen but i have put all my faith in this one bracelet and all you ladies that are going through the same things i have faith that it will be our time soon!!!

Pretty much i just wanted to tell you all that im thinking of you and baby dust to all!!


----------



## josephine3

Just popping by to send some :dust: your way = hi Mrs PTTC! xx


----------



## Button Moon

I love my crystals , so thought would pop in this thread. Look at all those bfps! 

Thinks some amazon shopping is in order.........


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi hun! :wave: How's you? I'm taking it easy, I only know what CD I'm on as I noticed on my ticker. I'm on clomid round 5 & looking forward to finishing round 6 & going back to the FS for the next action :wacko: x


----------



## inpghttc

Hey Mrs. PTTC, I just saw your signature and was wondering if you are on any progesterone support since you spot before AF. I did two rounds of clomid and it did not raise my levels enough so my RE had me do injectables this cycle and crinone (progesterone gel) from 3 DPO on....


----------



## Lisa92881

Guess we can count this as another moonstone BFP!

I had it on maybe 75% of the time this cycle. :)

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations


----------



## MrsPTTC

inpghttc said:


> Hey Mrs. PTTC, I just saw your signature and was wondering if you are on any progesterone support since you spot before AF. I did two rounds of clomid and it did not raise my levels enough so my RE had me do injectables this cycle and crinone (progesterone gel) from 3 DPO on....

Hi hun, I had my progesterone tested last July and my FS said I didn't ovulate, hence the clomid. I asked for it to be tested again whilst on the clomid and he said it's not necessary. Apparently FS these days don't believe in LPD or progesterone problems and spotting is normal and will not stop me getting pg....Hmmm :shrug:. I think he's wrong, as other people on here such as yourself have been prescribed progesterone, but who am I to argue as he's got a good reputation. We'll see what happens after my 6th clomid round - I might demand a progesterone test. I'm also tempted to buy progesterone online and use it anyway, but I'm scared in case it does more harm than good? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lisa92881 said:


> Guess we can count this as another moonstone BFP!
> 
> I had it on maybe 75% of the time this cycle. :)
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg

Congrats Lisa! :happydance: I think I remember you from some testing threads early last year, I'm so happy you've got your BFP as you've been TTC almost as long as me. It gives me hope. H&H 9 months hun! x


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsPTTC said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Guess we can count this as another moonstone BFP!
> 
> I had it on maybe 75% of the time this cycle. :)
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg
> 
> Congrats Lisa! :happydance: I think I remember you from some testing threads early last year, I'm so happy you've got your BFP as you've been TTC almost as long as me. It gives me hope. H&H 9 months hun! xClick to expand...

Yeah I've been around a while. :winkwink: Thank you! To give you more hope, I'm 30 too (since I know sometimes 30 can feel old in the world of TTC) and this is my first!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm 30 too :thumbup: Apart from the clomid did you do anything else different? x


----------



## Lisa92881

Well this cycle we BD the day before, day of, and day after ov. On those 3 days, I used conceive plus internally about 15 mins before BD. I also took Mucines 3x a day those days. That's pretty much it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I use conceive plus, or pre-seed at the minute as I like the applicators. I'm trying the relaxed approach this month, mostly because I don't think it's gonna happen without further intervention and am looking forward to my FS appointment after my 6th clomid cycle. I'm not using OPK's and have ditched the vits, I'm taking folic acid only. Also using softcups after BD and trying the insemination method x


----------



## Lisa92881

Lots of luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Congrats Lisa!! 

X x x


----------



## PandaMao

Lisa92881 said:


> Guess we can count this as another moonstone BFP!
> 
> I had it on maybe 75% of the time this cycle. :)
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg

Congratulations! I just got my moostone right before AF was due so I'm wearing it this whole cycle. I really hope it does the trick! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you!! :D :D :D


----------



## Dainty-Doll

I've been stalking this thread, & think I'm going to join you 'Moonstone' ladies, just got to treat myself to a nice bracelet now. My OH thinks I'm loopy...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats to the new bfps! :) Front page has been updated. Have a happy and healthy 9! It goes fast! 

Dainty--- my husband thought I was nuts but it was the single most satistfying "I told ya so" when we got our bfp. hehehehehe :)


----------



## bumpingalong

Hiya, can I join?
I bought a moonstone braclet but it was broken so I have made it into a little pendant for my necklace, far more practicle for work. I have work it this whole cycle and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will bring me luck (sometime soon).
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## josephine3

HoldOn2Hope you're so close now!! our first moonstone baby birth! I did the whole 'I told you soooo' thing to my oh too but he still didnt believe it was the moonstone!! Seriously, after 18 months, the first cycle i wear it and he still doesnt think it had anything to do with it. Tuh, men!


----------



## PandaMao

josephine3 said:


> HoldOn2Hope you're so close now!! our first moonstone baby birth! I did the whole 'I told you soooo' thing to my oh too but he still didnt believe it was the moonstone!! Seriously, after 18 months, the first cycle i wear it and he still doesnt think it had anything to do with it. Tuh, men!

If that happens to me my hubby would never believe it either even if everything else that month was exactly the same. He doesn't believe in any of this mumbo jumbo, but he bought me my necklace anyway. :haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

josephine3 said:


> HoldOn2Hope you're so close now!! our first moonstone baby birth! I did the whole 'I told you soooo' thing to my oh too but he still didnt believe it was the moonstone!! Seriously, after 18 months, the first cycle i wear it and he still doesnt think it had anything to do with it. Tuh, men!

Ahhhhhhhh! I know! I'm getting so nervous about being a mommy, but I'm pleased as can be. On :cloud9: Funny thing, I started having contractions the other day (braxton hicks I suppose), and my moonstone broke and fell all over my kitchen floor. I wonder if baby will come early. I went and got a new string to string it all together again for delivery, but it definitely freaked me out a little bit. lol 

Oh, I do my I told ya so dance all the time when the subject comes up. :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just re-subscribing again as I unsubscribed by accident. No moonstone for me this month, or supplements except folic acid, and no OPK'ing either. Hoping to be more relaxed and I'm about to ovulate any time. I'm thinking I might buy myself a moonstone necklace though as I miss my bracelet (that broke - and the beads were too much of a pain to put in my bra.) Sending everyone :dust: x


----------



## mamadonna

Hey Mrspttc, just noticed you ain't too far from me!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh yes, where abouts are you hun? I'm from Newcastle originally x


----------



## mamadonna

I live in blyth


----------



## Canisa

Hi ladies!

So my moonstone, rose quartz and amethyst bracelet finally arrived last night:happydance:

My AF was due yesterday and not arrived yet, which means i havent started a new cycle yet.
So my question to u all is, what should i do now as the first thing, now that the moonstone bracelet has arrived? Cleanse/charge before wearing it? Or can start wearing straightaway? 
How to cleanse it? tap water? salt? I have read conflicting reviews on the net, so wondering which is the right method:shrug:

Pls do help all u wonderful ladies, i am having lotsa hope from this moonstone cycle\\:D/


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,have you tested?you may not need ur moonstone


----------



## Canisa

Hi mamadonna!

Thanks for ur reply...yes i have been testing since 10 DPO...today is 16 DPO and still all i get is BFNs:cry::cry:

Pls help me about the moonstone hun:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Could be you just ovulated a little later than you thought,hang in there ur not out yet!

As for the moonstone I'm fairly new to it to,all i do know is you don't necessarily need a full moon to charge it but full moons are best,i also think you can charge it in the sun,i could be wrong tho,one of the other girls will probably be best to advise on that.i just put mine on my bedroom window sill x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Canisa said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So my moonstone, rose quartz and amethyst bracelet finally arrived last night:happydance:
> 
> My AF was due yesterday and not arrived yet, which means i havent started a new cycle yet.
> So my question to u all is, what should i do now as the first thing, now that the moonstone bracelet has arrived? Cleanse/charge before wearing it? Or can start wearing straightaway?
> How to cleanse it? tap water? salt? I have read conflicting reviews on the net, so wondering which is the right method:shrug:
> 
> Pls do help all u wonderful ladies, i am having lotsa hope from this moonstone cycle\\:D/

GL with this cycle! If not now, then during the full moon this month, I would sprinkle a bit salt and then water onto it and put it outside under the full moon light on the apex of the moon (I usually do at midnight when it turns the day the calendar says it'll be full). Leave it out all night. I put out a white bowl with water in it as well. I drank the moonwater before I got my bfp. I also put a peice of moonstone in a jug of water and drank that throughout the day as well. You don't need to do those things if you dont want to though. 

Wear the moonstone throughout your entire cycle. Try not to take it off unless for showering. Also, meditate with it on your belly, thinking positive thoughts of your moonstone baby! :) 

Best wishes and baby dust hun!


----------



## Westlife

Ive just seen this thread and ordered myself a rose quartz moonstone braclet! Should be delievered next week!


----------



## Canisa

> GL with this cycle! If not now, then during the full moon this month, I would sprinkle a bit salt and then water onto it and put it outside under the full moon light on the apex of the moon (I usually do at midnight when it turns the day the calendar says it'll be full). Leave it out all night. I put out a white bowl with water in it as well. I drank the moonwater before I got my bfp. I also put a peice of moonstone in a jug of water and drank that throughout the day as well. You don't need to do those things if you dont want to though.
> 
> Wear the moonstone throughout your entire cycle. Try not to take it off unless for showering. Also, meditate with it on your belly, thinking positive thoughts of your moonstone baby!
> 
> Best wishes and baby dust hun!

Thanks sooo much HoldOn2Hope:flower: I will do exactly as u say:thumbup: Pass on some of ur baby dust to me hun!

GL to you for the rest of the months:hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

:dust: :dust: :dust:

sending lots of dust your way ladies. hope you all catch your moonstone bfp soon!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:dust::dust::dust:


Good luck to all! :flower:


----------



## tupi

what it means if you lost your moonstone? :blush:


----------



## Affyash

I'm going to have to say cautiously that it might mean you're pregnant! I lost mine the month I got my BFP. Just days before I got my BFP... FX for you!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm having a little pink moonstone baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Canisa

> Peters Pooky
> I'm having a little pink moonstone baby!!!!!!!

Wowww Peters Pooky! Thts great news:happydance:
Wish u happy :cloud9:

Would you share your moonstone "regimen" with us all?:hugs:

Tonight is the full moon, so i would be charging mine tonight and tomorrow and wearing from friday!! I am CD12 and due to O in the next few days:thumbup:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Well... I wore a moonstone pendant and a moonstone, rose quartz and a few other stone bracelet. Charged them under the full moon and drank moon water after each full moon. My bracelet broke in the cycle I conceived! That was in October... Found out Nov 10 I was pg then found out last week that we're having a girl :)


----------



## Canisa

> Well... I wore a moonstone pendant and a moonstone, rose quartz and a few other stone bracelet. Charged them under the full moon and drank moon water after each full moon. My bracelet broke in the cycle I conceived! That was in October... Found out Nov 10 I was pg then found out last week that we're having a girl

Awww thats so cute!!! Congratssss! how long were you wearing the bracelet before you got that bfp? Did u wear it 24/7? I am CD12 today and since today is a full moon night i will charge it and then start wearing it from friday...i may O anytime within the next week. Do you think wearing it from CD14 wud be ok?

Sorry for the loads of ques:dohh:hope u dont mind:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, nice one Peters Pooky! A little :pink:! My moonstone bracelet which was broken anyway went in the bin on Saturday when I knew I wasn't preggo. I had been putting a rose quartz bead & a moonstone bead in each bra cup last few cycles but after 8 months wearing moonstone enough is enough! x


----------



## mamadonna

My moonstone bracelet has disappeared,i have no idea where i have put it:shrug:


----------



## Luckie3

Hi LADIES! How are things going? Afm ...I am getting back on the train since I mc'd in Feb. I'm on cycle day 9-10. Being hopeful this cycle Still wearing my moonstone and taking Geritol as well the prenatals.


----------



## too_scared

i'm back, planning to ttc again soon. waiting for my first cycle after medical management for a mmc :cry: 

i just got my new moonstone ring in the mail today. i put it under running water and it is currently sitting in my window sill in full sun. i know the full moon is very soon but i am worried that it will cloud over and i will miss it. i am going to try to cover all my bases. 

i hope you ladies are all well. lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Full moon is around 4AM on the East Coast in the US. Put your moonstone out ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## PandaMao

I totally put mine out, thanks for the reminder holdon2hope


----------



## Canisa

Ok ive started wearing my bracelet now!! 
On CD14 and no EWCM yet...last time i saw it since CD9...and still got AF on CD34! That means i O'd after CD18 right? How did i start seeing EWCM 9-10 days before O???? anyone has any idea about this?

Does it mean i will O even later this month, since i have no EWCM yet, even on CD14?

Plsss help me ladies!!

As for the moonstone magic, will keep u all posted!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Canisa, are you temping? I would definitely suggest it. You can go to Fertility Friend and chart everything. I would trust my body signs (temps, EWCM, etc.) most of all. I also used digital smiley ovulation tests on the day we conceived. I got a positive on the test and only had a tiny bit of EWCM. But, low and behold, preggers! :)


----------



## Stinas

Peters Pooky - yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Any moonstone babies this month or moonstone :bfp: ?!


----------



## mamadonna

Nothing to report here,will probably test middle of next wk


----------



## PandaMao

I'm still in my TWW. I thought I was going to ovulate before the full moon this month so I wouldn't get to charge my moonstone necklace before then but I O'd really late. I ended up O'ing on the 11th. Hopefully that means it was just waiting for a charged stone and all that, lol. Not expecting AF until the 27th so we will see.


----------



## coralym30

where do you ladies get your moonstones ??


----------



## coralym30

i seen some one ebay but they look extremly fake


----------



## Mrshill10

I've ordered one! Just waiting on it to come in!


----------



## Stinas

Still waiting on my BFP as well
Congrats to all the moonstone BFP!!!


----------



## Madison1995

So a couple of months ago, a friend of mine says to me that the first thing I need to do since I want to have a baby is get a moonstone. I didn't really put much thought into it more than 'hmm.. wonder what that is about' .. after doing some googling more recently, I became a believer and ordered a bracelet online today.. I received a very sweet email from the owner of the site, she actually said when I get the braclet for me and my DH to both hold it and close our eyes and tell it what we are hoping for. So then I found your thread and was positively amazed and thrilled at how many women have gotten pregnant wearing one so I immediately also purchased a pendant w/ rose quartz and moonstone on Ebay and it says that it should get to me 4/3 or 4/4 which is a couple of days before the full moon this month -- I have a very good feeling this could be an important key to my dream! and if it happens for me I'm still giving my thanks to God because it's always in his hands. :c) I wish you all love and light and many more moonstone mamas to come, myself included!


----------



## too_scared

i had a mmc at the recently and i have been waiting on af so we can start ttc again. i have a moonstone ring but it is quite tiny so i ordered a pendant to wear too. well, the day after my pendant showed up af came too! i don't know if i can put it all to the moonstone but i have a feeling that it is helping me to straighten back out again after this whole awful ordeal.


----------



## Canisa

I am wearing the moonstone since this month's full moon but no symptoms yet...am 14DPO and BFN:cry:
C'mon moonstone show us ur magic!!


----------



## sunraybaby

Got a moonstone bracelet today, I am in TWW now, hope it works!!!


----------



## Canisa

Any success story lately ladies???

AFM, first cycle last month did not work out:nope:
Hoping and praying this time the bracelet works!:baby:


----------



## MrsP2be

Hello ladies , I'm new to this forum so be gentle with me. Me and my gorgeous fiancee are ttc , I already have a 15 year old son and so want to be a mummy again !!! Had my mirena coil removed mid feb and had no bleed or period , but had a positive opk at the beginning of march and Was starting to get very worried that my bits weren't working properly so decided to use my crystals to help me. I put on a lapis lazuli bracelet last Wednesday. On Thursday , my Af came ! I was so happy after thinking I was going crazy:wacko: I have a massive chunk of rose quartz by my bed and wear a moonstone bracelet and am hoping to get a bfp soon. 

For those of you asking about charging and cleansing crystals , all crystals love the moon and sun to re charge. But they also like to be loved , hold them to your heart , kiss them and ask them what you wish for. Hold them tight in your hands and blow on them - this can also cleanse them. If you want to run them under water , as you do it , use the power of thought and intent to cleanse them and tell them what you wish for. 

Garnet , unakite , bloodstone, carnelian, yello jade and aventurine are also associated to fertility and conception.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey MrsP2be! Great name lol :thumbup:

Just checked the first page of the thread & I see we have our first moonstone babies :baby:! Congrats moonstone mama's! :happydance: Holdon2hope is overdue too! x


----------



## Dimples81

yay for moonstone babies x


----------



## Dee_H

Holy crap..everyone on the list has got their BFP!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

The list is only the BFP's Dee, not those that's on the thread. I ain't fell preggo & ditched the moonstone now. Still keep checking in on the BFP's though :thumbup: x


----------



## betty14

i went to have a look at the list.... cant believe how long it is now!! 

mrs pttc how come you have ditched the moonstone?

i havent taken my moonstone earrings out at all, they are rainbow moonstone and were milky white with a hint of blue and since getting my bfp they now glow blue!! and the further on i get the bluer they are becoming :)

x x x


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies just wishing you all some :dust: nice to see you're still around Mrs PTTC! I no longer have the internet at my new house so rarely get to go online anymore booo :( But will drop in from time to time.
I no longer wear my moonstone now pregnant I probably should do tho!!


----------



## lisap2008

My husband placed my moonstones and other fertility crystals in a bowl of water and placed them under the last full moon and the next day the sun came out and I had forgotten about them till the afternoon . I keep them on a night stand by my bed and a few times a week I place them on my chest and lay there for about 20-30 minutes. 

I also do this every cycle in the follicle phase:

Gemstone Therapy To Enhance Fertility

The following layout will align your energy field to increase your chances of conceiving a baby. It will also help to attract and to connect to the soul and the essence of your unborn child.



You will need: 

1 Rose Quartz (place this crystal on your heart chakra located on your chest between your breasts) 

2 Moss Agate (place these stones on either side of your inguinal area on your thighs) 

2 Carnelian (place these stones on either side of you pelvic area on your ovaries) 

1 Garnet (place this stone in the center of your pubic bone) 

1 Smoky Quartz (place this crystal on the ground between your legs)

The rose quartz is placed on the heart chakra to broadcast vibrations of motherly love. Moss agate sends out vibrations of unconditional love and stimulates your fertility. Carnelian has an affinity for the female reproductive organs and brings you balanced cycles. Garnet stimulates the uterus and the ovaries. Smoky quartz is grounding and will work as an anchor.

Keep the stones for at least 15 minutes. You can place a cloth over your eyes and turn on a very relaxing music to help you reach a deep state of relaxation which in turn will stimulate further healing.

When the stone are done their job, they will roll off your body one at the time. Make sure to cleanse your stone before and after each gemstone therapy session.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi all, haven't posted for a while but I just thought I would share my good news. After almost 2 and a half years of trying and 18 months since my miscarriage I am pregnant :cloud9:

The only thing that we really did differently this month was I made myself an Ultimate Fertility Bracelet containing 8 crystals and stones strongly linked with fertility (including moonstone) and I wore it constantly (even hidden in my bra if I was unable to wear it at work) and it has worked! I am definitely keeping up the crystal jewellery creation as I am proof it works!

If you would like to know what stones I used etc, just let me know!

Luck and baby :dust: to all!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations feisty that's brilliant news,yeah I'll have the list thanks


----------



## Feisty Fidget

all info can be found here;

https://www.etsy.com/listing/95896122/ultimate-fertility-bracelet-with

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Feisty! :dance:

Hi Betty, it broke but I had had enough anyway, must have worn it for at least 6 months & no BFP so decided enough was enough. My cycles seem to be better now I've binned it (spotting better) but I admit my periods are more painful without it. I do miss it, it was so pretty. Perhaps I'll get a healthy pregnancy one when the time comes! :)

Hi again Josephine! Hope you & bubs are well? Yes I'm still here unfortunately! :winkwink: Looking forward to seeing the FS in 2 weeks so we can discuss IUI! :D 

x


----------



## Soili

MrsP, I'm with you ;) Been wearing my necklace for 4 months, no BFP for me yet. I'm starting to get bored of it, because I'd like to be able to wear other necklaces as well ;) Besides it's silver and I don't like to mix silver and gold, so it limits my choices for earrings too. I think I'll see if I can find a way to just wear the moonstone pendant attached to the bra or something ;)

Mine is two rainbow moonstones and the smaller one chipped this cycle (probably under hot water when I was in the shower - I literally wore it nonstop the whole month). I thought it'd be a good sign. I'm obsessed looking for good signs :D I've always been like that, wishing upon things if I wanted something to go well. But these days it's just pure madness! Dates, numbers, holidays - all goes in. Like today is Orthodox Easter and I'm thinking that it's got to be good luck starting a new cycle on Easter day :D My previous cycle, if I got preggers, DD would have been Christmas day - good sign too, ain't it? LOL


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh didn't know you were a moonstone gal Soili! Probably my memory! :dohh: My bracelet was rainbow moonstone and rose quartz, so pretty, when it broke I kept the beads and for a couple of months (so actually I must have used moonstone for 7 or 8 months) put a piece of each in my bra! But I kept on forgetting they were there and then losing them when I got changed. I decided enough was enough, I had a paddy :hissy: when AF came a few months ago and that was that, in the bin it went! 

I look for signs too, I said I didn't want a December baby so of course last month thought this is the month as it would've been a December DD, but nope :nope:. I also thought I'd get preggo last year when I bought a 4 door family car, then thought we'd conceive on holiday in October, then when our good friends had their baby in Feb...silly really lol! x


----------



## MrsP2be

Congratulations feisty fidget ! Sending baby dust to everyone ttc xxxx


----------



## Soili

MrsP, it's not silly! It's what makes it easier to find new hope each cycle! :flower: I did however come to conclusion that I could have made each of of the cycles to come out "special" if I got preggers. You know, how when someone announces early pregnancy, they say: the only thing we did different this cycle... OR ...I knew this would be it, because... Well, I have one of those for every single cycle ;) It proves that once we do get pregnant, it will be special in our own way, but it also means that what "worked" for one person, likely will be completely useless for another ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

ha ha ha that's me too!! :rofl: x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

MrsPTTC said:


> Hey MrsP2be! Great name lol :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked the first page of the thread & I see we have our first moonstone babies :baby:! Congrats moonstone mama's! :happydance: Holdon2hope is overdue too! x

I had my little moonstone baby boy on his due date, surprisingly! :baby: He is such a sweet boy...very demanding of my time so I'll update my profile and status soon! 

Magic moonstone babydust to all of you this cycle. Love to all too! :hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, congrats hun! How lovely :cloud9: x


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations


----------



## too_scared

congratulations!


----------



## betty14

Congrats holdontohope that's fab news :)

X x x


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations 

xx*


----------



## MrsP2be

What wonderful news ...... Congratulations holdon2hope. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats!!! can't wait to say the same about my moonstone baby!


----------



## Torz

HoldOn2Hope said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey MrsP2be! Great name lol :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked the first page of the thread & I see we have our first moonstone babies :baby:! Congrats moonstone mama's! :happydance: Holdon2hope is overdue too! x
> 
> I had my little moonstone baby boy on his due date, surprisingly! :baby: He is such a sweet boy...very demanding of my time so I'll update my profile and status soon!
> 
> Magic moonstone babydust to all of you this cycle. Love to all too! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations love, the first little moonstone baby :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you ladies! I am so so so excited. :happydance: Thank you for all the love and blessings.


----------



## Canisa

No more moonstone baby for soooo long now!Have been wearing the bracelet for 1.5 months now....no news yet:nope:


----------



## gigglebox

HoldOn2Hope said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey MrsP2be! Great name lol :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked the first page of the thread & I see we have our first moonstone babies :baby:! Congrats moonstone mama's! :happydance: Holdon2hope is overdue too! x
> 
> I had my little moonstone baby boy on his due date, surprisingly! :baby: He is such a sweet boy...very demanding of my time so I'll update my profile and status soon!
> 
> Magic moonstone babydust to all of you this cycle. Love to all too! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations! 

well, still not sure if the moonstone had anything to do with it :haha: but Desmond Campbell came on April 1st :) 

I would love it (if you have a chance) if you could post next to the BFP's on the first page the birth dates of the babies too (or maybe the due dates) :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah congratulations,that's my birthday too!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

gigglebox said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey MrsP2be! Great name lol :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked the first page of the thread & I see we have our first moonstone babies :baby:! Congrats moonstone mama's! :happydance: Holdon2hope is overdue too! x
> 
> I had my little moonstone baby boy on his due date, surprisingly! :baby: He is such a sweet boy...very demanding of my time so I'll update my profile and status soon!
> 
> Magic moonstone babydust to all of you this cycle. Love to all too! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> well, still not sure if the moonstone had anything to do with it :haha: but Desmond Campbell came on April 1st :)
> 
> I would love it (if you have a chance) if you could post next to the BFP's on the first page the birth dates of the babies too (or maybe the due dates) :thumbup:Click to expand...


If everyone could post or private message me with the birth date of your precious moonstone baby, I will gladly update the front page! :flower:


----------



## Madison1995

I purchased my first moonstone after reading thru this thread one day at the end of March and it arrived just a day or two before the full moon of April, I've been wearing it nonstop, my DH and I have been trying for 16 mos after a vasectomy reversal, it was a somewhat strange topic to broach with my DH, he didn't call me crazy but lets just say I don't think he thought much of it but he 'humored' me about it..I have not gotten a bfp yet but I am almost positive that I am Preg... I have had every symptom in the last two weeks except literally vomiting and sore boobs. I am supposed to get my AF arrival tomorrow or the day after and am waiting to test again till then because I had a couple bfns this past week but just think its too soon. I can't explain it, I just feel different then I ever have, I've been bloated and crampy all week and usually get very mild ones right when I start but they go away very quickly.. headaches off and on all week, wake up at night and have hard time getting back to sleep, peeing more and more...sense of smell is ridiculous.. felt queasy off and on all week, I've been having NO appetite at all during the day and can barely eat but at night sometimes as late as 9 or 10 I get really hungry and can eat a lot and be just fine.. today after lunch stomach started gurgling like crazy and I'm sneezing all the time which I don't usually do either.. I didn't think I would get a moonstone bfp the first month I was wearing it but there is a very, very good chance I'll be announcing another one soon! :)


----------



## MrsP2be

I got me a moonstone BFP !!!! My bracelet has been changing colour the last few too. 

Remember to ask your moonstone for what you want and show it some love ( all crystals love to be loved )

Xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats MrsP2be! :wohoo: x


----------



## betty14

Madison gl for when you test next your symptoms allsound promising!! I've sneezed sooo much more since I've been expecting!! 

X x


----------



## betty14

Mrsp2b that's fab massive congratulations!!!!

X x x


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations mrsp2b


----------



## rmsh1

After reading some of this thread, I got me a moonstone bracelet! It is really pretty so will wear it every day and hope it helps me get that bfp!


----------



## mamadonna

I've been wearing or keeping my very close to me since the start of this cycle,i also found an old rose quartz pendant from years ago so i have been keeping that close also


----------



## sassytwinmum

I've bought moonstone everything haha...i have 2 suncatchers with moonstone n 2 bracelets with moonstone (a specialised fertility one too) and I make rings with moonstone beads...i'm praying this is the month for me (bad bad metallic taste in mouth for just over a week), but will let u know how it goes :)

Baby dust to you all xo


----------



## Madison1995

Thanks Betty14! I haven't tested since Sunday morning and it was a bfn but I'm now going on 3 days late so :thumbup: I'm not out yet! I am very tempted to test again now but after getting about 5 bfns in the last week and a half I'm a little scared to.. hehe


----------



## betty14

gl sassy sounds like you have it covered :thumbup:

madison, i didnt test at all till 19 dpo..... was super hard but made for an unmistakable bfp.... also with pcos i convinced myself it was another wonky cycle!!

keep me posted i have everything crossed for you :)

x x x


----------



## Madison1995

Betty, I've had issues in my life with regularity and had pcos when I was 20 but after having gastric bypass going on 5 years ago I've been much more regular and in the last 2 years positively regular.. but I didn't do opk testing so I don't really know when I o'd.. we just DTD about every other day from the 9the on we esp did it a night that I realized I had the egg white stretchy cm but I can't remember days so .. my question to you is how many days late were you when you tested positive instead of how many dpo were you? :)


----------



## Madison1995

Btw, yesterday my appetite came back, it wasn't that I was eating everthing ni site but I could eat way more than usual and I didn't feel stuffed? We went to Ihop for breakfast and I had a big steak omelette and toast and before I could only eat about a 3rd of this thing and be full (not just due to my gastric bypass, the thing is ginormous!) and I ate almost the whole thing and did not feel that full at all.. and in no time at all felt like I could eat the same portion size again.. was so strange! and.. I have a very weird taste in my mouth every morning, people say you get a metallic one, well I don't know what that means but the one I get is very weird..:shrug:


----------



## betty14

I didnt ever get any weird tastes! I was convinced af would arrive as I had cramps galore!! 

I was 6 days late when I tested positive Hun! The test line was super dark and i tested again two days later and the test line practically stole all the dye :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Madison1995

Arrggh.. so I took a dollar tree cheapie test this morning and it appeared to be negative after the 3 minutes except for a very, very faint line and I got back on here and thought 'well wait a few days and test again' and when I turned the light back on and looked down I can clearly see a darker faint line.. prob is it was well after the 10 minute mark .. so I'm wondering how reliable that can be.. feel like I'm driving myself nuts.. haha I can't schedule dr apt though because I live in Ohio but am currently visiting family in Utah until the 15th


----------



## betty14

i wouldnt take it as pos if its after the limit, can you not get a better standard of test and try that??

x x x


----------



## Rudolf168

I'm all about trying something new and seeing if this will work. I bought myself a matching set of a bracelet and necklace off of Etsy :) Won't ovulate until approx. May 12th so I'm hoping they arrive within a few days from now.


----------



## Madison1995

Yeah I have one more FRER I'm trying to wait a few more days to take.. hopefully it will just be a bfp and not something I have to squint at for 10 minutes hehe


----------



## betty14

If you wait a few more days there will be no mistaking the result and def no squinting :)

Gl when you take it x x x


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to all with :bfp: I hope you don't mind me joining you. My husband and I started ttc in March. I really thought I was pregnant until I got my AF in April. I was so distraught when she came. However, I remembered I had heard moonstone was for fertility and dug out my old moonstone necklace. I charged it under water and will charge again in the full moon on May 20th. I also ordered a rose quartz, moonstone and pearl bracelet from etsy. I am so excited to get it. Maybe I will be the next moonstone mama :)

Baby Dust to all:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck nikki


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks mamadonna!


----------



## betty14

welcome niki and gl for your first moonstone cycle :hugs:

x x


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks


----------



## nikkih1288

I wanted to remind everyone there is a super moon tonight. I will be putting my moonstone out to charge. They say this will be the biggest full moon this year and closest to the earth. I hope my bracelet gets here so I can charge them both. Otherwise, I'll wait until May 20th.


----------



## mamadonna

The moon was huge near mine


----------



## Madison1995

Well, I'm now 8 days late and for the first time so far, today I wiped and saw the faintest of faint pink on the tp.. so she may be coming after all, I really, really do think I am but .. the crazy thing is I lost my moonstone today. I've been wearing it in my bra because the chain was turning my neck green and I wear spots bras so once I put it in it doesn't budge and I did it again today and not even 15 minutes later I went to feel for it and it was absolutely gone! and I thought 'I might be FINALLY getting a bfp soon because it seemed like more times than not whenever people's stones would break/get lost they would get one..


----------



## Affyash

Madison1995 said:


> Well, I'm now 8 days late and for the first time so far, today I wiped and saw the faintest of faint pink on the tp.. so she may be coming after all, I really, really do think I am but .. the crazy thing is I lost my moonstone today. I've been wearing it in my bra because the chain was turning my neck green and I wear spots bras so once I put it in it doesn't budge and I did it again today and not even 15 minutes later I went to feel for it and it was absolutely gone! and I thought 'I might be FINALLY getting a bfp soon because it seemed like more times than not whenever people's stones would break/get lost they would get one..

I'm not going to lie, I lost mine really quickly after I got my BFP. So weird. And I felt so guilty! FX that is the case with you too! Good luck!


----------



## Madison1995

I'm not going to lie, I lost mine really quickly after I got my BFP. So weird. And I felt so guilty! FX that is the case with you too! Good luck![/QUOTE]

Wow..well that gives me some hope, thanks, I read thru this entire thread and there were a lot of people who said it broke a day to a few days before they got a BFP or lost it around that timeframe.. I know you can be preg and spot a little .. so we'll just have to see what it becomes, I was going to go get a blood test very soon too.. sigh


----------



## betty14

I also lost the chip I kept in my bra before my bfp! 

Have you tested Hun? 

X x x


----------



## Madison1995

Not a blood one Betty... if I don't end up actually getting my AF I'm going to take a blood one at planned parenthood (I'm in Utah visiting family, live in Ohio)


----------



## Madison1995

It's just so crazy, I have been even more certain the last 3 or 4 days because my chest above my breasts/sides of breasts and above armpits have started hurting me, especially later at night..
.


----------



## Affyash

Madison1995 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I lost mine really quickly after I got my BFP. So weird. And I felt so guilty! FX that is the case with you too! Good luck!

Wow..well that gives me some hope, thanks, I read thru this entire thread and there were a lot of people who said it broke a day to a few days before they got a BFP or lost it around that timeframe.. I know you can be preg and spot a little .. so we'll just have to see what it becomes, I was going to go get a blood test very soon too.. sigh[/QUOTE]

For sure you can bleed from implantation or even just breakthrough bleeding. Are you sure of when you O'd? Perhaps it's just IB later in your cycle because you O'd late! Hopeful for you!



Madison1995 said:


> It's just so crazy, I have been even more certain the last 3 or 4 days because my chest above my breasts/sides of breasts and above armpits have started hurting me, especially later at night..
> .

I definitely think sore boobs especially on the sides is a huge clue! I usually always got sore boobs just before my period, but the month I got prego I had VERY sore boobs pretty much from Oing on. It was weird. 

Good luck to all TTCers!! :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

Good Luck Madison. I hope you get your :bfp:

Dh and I have been :sex: I am ovulating this week.We are hoping for a :bfp: next month :)


----------



## Madison1995

Thank you nikki! Hoping it's just some form of early pregnancy spotting, won't give up hope until it turns into full blown AF.. Prayers & Baby Dust to you too!


----------



## Madison1995

Oh and Affyash, tried to thank your post too but site wouldn't let me..


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Baby dust to all of you! 

Madison, sounds so positive! I am praying you get your :bfp: soon! :thumbup: My boobs hurt soooooooooo bad I couldn't hardly touch them the night before I tested!!! Such a great sign.


----------



## Rudolf168

That's interesting about people losing their stones. I'm ovulating tomorrow or Sunday and I lost the one I kept in my bra just the other day. I almost lost my bracelet but luckily I saw it laying on my passenger car seat. I hope those are good signs for this cycle!!


----------



## Madison1995

So, here is where I am.. that light spotting turned into heavier bleeding, wasn't as heavy as I usually have, I know that because I put in 3 tampons and there wasn't much on them at all.. it lasted just about 3 days.. so I had a pretty sad and disappointing three days... but here's the thing, I don't feel any better. I felt light headed most of the day, could barely eat my dinner for feeling sick, had a mild headache all day long and I get really carsick in the back of my brother's car today and I never get carsick.. so I still think when I get home from vacation next week I'm going to schedule a blood test. I've read plenty of experiences where women had vaginal bleeding they thought was their period.. also, I really did have so much faith in my moonstone and when it disappeared into thin air and hours later I started spotting I was definitely thinking it worked! Would anyone else get the blood test if they were in my shoes?


----------



## betty14

Madison, have you taken any urine tests? 

I would definitely get the blood test done to put your mind at rest it dies seem odd to have bled like that if it's not usual for you! 

X x x


----------



## Madison1995

betty14 said:


> Madison, have you taken any urine tests?
> 
> I would definitely get the blood test done to put your mind at rest it dies seem odd to have bled like that if it's not usual for you!
> 
> X x x

I'm getting it done on Wed morning before I go back to work... I'm still queasy off and on, headaches off and on, very very emotional, felt like I was on verge of tears all day yesterday with no real reason to be :shrug:... and I just got up from this chair that is kind of high in my moms kitchen, more like a stool and as soon as I did I felt this sharp, crampy pain in my lower abdomen on the right....... just not convinced yet that I'm not.. just can't wait to know for sure if that moonstone disappearing really means something :winkwink:


----------



## betty14

Gl for weds Madison, will you find out the result straight away? 

X x x


----------



## Madison1995

Thx! I don't think so, last time I had it done it was 24 hrs I think..


----------



## betty14

ok, well i hope they dont keep you waiting too long!! 

i will keep checking for updates :)

x xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Betty, you're almost there now! Getting excited?! Any labor signs? :flower:


----------



## betty14

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Betty, you're almost there now! Getting excited?! Any labor signs? :flower:

Very excited! No signs yet people all around me keep saying she will be early :shrug: only time will tell I guess!! 

How are you doing? 

Xx x


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow betty, you're coming along lovely! seems like only yesterday you were TTC :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Beautiful I know it's flown by in a blur!!! 

And I just noticed your pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Massive massive massive congrats!!!!

X x x


----------



## BeautifulD

Thank you lovely!! I also slept with my moonstone bracelet under my pillow this cycle xxx


----------



## nikkih1288

Congrats Beautiful D !!!

I wear my moonstone bracelet and necklace 24/7 hoping it works for us. I am 2dpo and having slight cramping by my belly button almost feels like I did a ton of crunches. My nipples are also more sensitive today. Hoping this month will be our month.


----------



## rmsh1

I am so sleeping with mine under my pillow now! I was too scared it would break if I slept with it on, so will put it under my pillow at night!


----------



## CarliCareBear

my moonstone broke recently, all over an airplane haha so i don't know if that's good or bad but there was some for everyone. thinking of getting another because it was beautiful bracelet and moonstone is really pretty.

but everything is good with my moonstone baby which is awesome despite the hard pregnancy. congrats to the bfp's and fx for everyone!


----------



## nikkih1288

Has anyone had lines appear in their moonstone or more color appear in it?


----------



## mamadonna

Mine has gone really bright today


----------



## nikkih1288

weird how they change.


----------



## betty14

nikki i havent taken my earrings out since i put them in the cycle we concieved, they are rainbow moonstone and were milky with a blue hue to them, from the moment i got pregnant they have got bluer and bluer... i have 5 weeks left and am so intrigued to see how blue they are once lo arrives!!!

x x x


----------



## Rudolf168

I did not even realize they could change colors!?! Guess I need to pay more attention to mine.

I've been wearing my necklace every day and my bracelet in my bra every day (it broke a few days after getting it :wacko:)

I'll have to check mine for any color changes from now on!


----------



## nikkih1288

betty14 said:


> nikki i havent taken my earrings out since i put them in the cycle we concieved, they are rainbow moonstone and were milky with a blue hue to them, from the moment i got pregnant they have got bluer and bluer... i have 5 weeks left and am so intrigued to see how blue they are once lo arrives!!!
> 
> x x x


That is amazing I can't wait to hear what color it is. My necklace is getting clear and more blue tinge to it. My bracelet looks the same except a few black marks appearing in the stone. I hope the moonstone works for me as well as it worked for you :)


----------



## betty14

I wish I had taken pics of them before! But I will take one to put up after lo is born :)

X x x


----------



## nikkih1288

Ok question for you moonstone bany mama's ...

Did any of you get super early cramping like AF was coming around 6dpo?? I am cramping so bad with legs hurting and back. Also boobs hurt to touch and I get more and more twinges by the day.


----------



## mamadonna

Got my moonstone bfp!


----------



## nikkih1288

Ohhh Mamadonna congrats. I am so happy for you dancing in my seat ! Way to go !!!!!!! 

Happy Healthy 9 months for you :)


----------



## betty14

Nikki I did have lots of cramping like af was coming but don't think it was as early as 6dpo.... Plenty of women do tho so your def not out!! 


Mamadonna that's amazing massive massive congratulations :happydance:

X xx


----------



## nikkih1288

Betty- I feel like AF is coming any minute. I was at work sitting down earlier today and thought I got AF. I had to wait until my student left( 30 min ) and seriously thought I was going to bleed through my pants ( sorry TMI) But, nope just cm and wet panties. Also as I was getting a book it felt like someone was poking behind my belly button with a hot stick ( firey pain) very strange. I still think AF might roar her ugly head early :(


----------



## betty14

all sounding promising nikki!! 

i know its always said but your not our till she gets here!!

x x x


----------



## Rudolf168

Yay another moonstone baby for mamadonna!! I'm hoping I'll be able to pop in her sometime over the weekend with the same news!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

betty14 said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Betty, you're almost there now! Getting excited?! Any labor signs? :flower:
> 
> Very excited! No signs yet people all around me keep saying she will be early :shrug: only time will tell I guess!!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Xx xClick to expand...

I'm doing well! The little guy is keeping me busy for sure! :thumbup: My hubs is already talking about TTC #2! :wacko: LOL We'll probably wait two years as we'd planned, but we do love being mom and dad. :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

nikkih1288 said:


> Ok question for you moonstone bany mama's ...
> 
> Did any of you get super early cramping like AF was coming around 6dpo?? I am cramping so bad with legs hurting and back. Also boobs hurt to touch and I get more and more twinges by the day.

nikki, I got mega cramping at 9dpo and it continued well after my :bfp: Also, my breasts hurt soooooooooo bad that I couldn't even touch them. :thumbup: Sounds really good!


----------



## betty14

[/QUOTE]

I'm doing well! The little guy is keeping me busy for sure! :thumbup: My hubs is already talking about TTC #2! :wacko: LOL We'll probably wait two years as we'd planned, but we do love being mom and dad. :flower:[/QUOTE]

aww glad your loving being mom and dad, and :haha: at talking about no 2 men are so funny! 2 yrs is a nice gap :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:happydance:I'm jumping on this Moonstone bandwagon with a gusto. If nothing else it's an excuse for some new jewelery..lol
What Gigglebox said about the torquoise on page one got me thinking. I used to own and wear a huge torquoise and silver ring, only had it about 8 months and lost the stone taking the kids for a country walk, turned out my fertility had kicked into gear again after a 9 year ntnp gap. Seems it needs another kick start so bring on the fertility stones!


----------



## nikkih1288

HoldOn2Hope said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Ok question for you moonstone bany mama's ...
> 
> Did any of you get super early cramping like AF was coming around 6dpo?? I am cramping so bad with legs hurting and back. Also boobs hurt to touch and I get more and more twinges by the day.
> 
> nikki, I got mega cramping at 9dpo and it continued well after my :bfp: Also, my breasts hurt soooooooooo bad that I couldn't even touch them. :thumbup: Sounds really good!Click to expand...

That is good to hear. Today is day 11 and my back hurts so bad and mild cramping still. Yesterday I was nauseous all day. Time will tell. I am due on Sunday.


----------



## Rudolf168

Moonstone didn't seem to help me this month....it was my first month wearing it. I will still wear both my necklace and bracelet though until I get my BFP!


----------



## nikkih1288

Well, I was not pregnant. :Witch: got me this week. Hopefully next month will be different.


:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## Canisa

Hi all! Any updates from any new moonstone mamas?
Ive been wearing the bracelet for 4 months now, but still nothing:cry:


----------



## nikkih1288

Well, my bracelet broke this morning. The butterfly fell of so not completely broken. However, I was teaching last night and one of the moonstones was sparkling blue so much it distracted me. I wonder if maybe June will be my month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Canisa

nikkih1288 said:


> Well, my bracelet broke this morning. The butterfly fell of so not completely broken. However, I was teaching last night and one of the moonstones was sparkling blue so much it distracted me. I wonder if maybe June will be my month. Fingers crossed!

Wowww nikkih fx for u:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

The butterfly fell off mine a few wks b4 my bfp,i had to put a new link on it


----------



## nikkih1288

I can't find my butterfly :(


----------



## mamadonna

Ah no!


----------



## betty14

Nik it could be a very good sign, lots of us lost or broke moonstone!! 

Fxed for you! 

X x x


----------



## Canisa

OMG i posted 'nothing happened yet' just yesterday and i think i have just had my :bfp:!!!! Tested with FMU on a whim and had a faint pink line coming up within the 10 min mark:shock:
AND when i just looked at my bracelet, the turtle charm clasp was GONE:saywhat:
I was completely shocked and surprised!!
Last 2 months i followed the SMEP religiously and tracked my Ovulation, and nothing happened...This month i almost gave up, decided not to think about TTC AT ALL, and we DTD ONLY *4 times the whole month*!!!
I still don't believe it! Guess i will confirm 2moro morn with CB Digi...

The bottomline: It can certainly happen!! DH now believes in the moonstone too:flower: esp after the turtle disappearing:winkwink:
GL to everyone here and i will keep u gals updated!!!


----------



## betty14

Canisa :happydance: 

Congratulations!!! H&h 9mths! 

X x x x


----------



## nikkih1288

OMG Canisa congrats :dance: 

Maybe my missing butterfly is an omen. Also today my moonstone necklace got caught and knotted I had to take it off to keep it from breaking the chain. I;m going to leave the necklace off for now. I feel like I should weird .


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations canisa


----------



## Canisa

Thanks so much betty, nikkih & mamadonna!!! 

Good luck for the remaining preg betty and mamadonna!!
And nikkih for a BFP this cycle!!

CB Digi confirmed 2-3 weeks today for me!!! :)


----------



## Canisa

Wow i am so happy!!!!


----------



## Rudolf168

Canisa said:


> Wow i am so happy!!!!

As you should be!!! I'm so glad to keep hearing great moonstone stories!

I've still got my necklace and bracelet that I'm wearing religiously. The necklace is still completely in tact but the bracelet broke a few days after getting it - I now wear it in my bra :laugh2:


----------



## nikkih1288

Rudolf168 said:


> Canisa said:
> 
> 
> Wow i am so happy!!!!
> 
> As you should be!!! I'm so glad to keep hearing great moonstone stories!
> 
> I've still got my necklace and bracelet that I'm wearing religiously. The necklace is still completely in tact but the bracelet broke a few days after getting it - I now wear it in my bra :laugh2:Click to expand...


I had to take my necklace off it was choking me. But, I still have my bracelet on minus the butterfly and have had it on since I got it and charged it. It has only been 1 month of ttc so hopefully good things will come our way this summer :)


----------



## josephine3

Just dropping by to say hi to you moonstone gang - and to Canisa - congrats!! my butterfly fell off my moonstone bracelet also before my bfp - and after the stones turned a lovely blue shade!! definitely was a good sign!


----------



## Canisa

Yeah josephine, congrats and wish u a safe remaining preg and delivery!! I mean i was so amazed after the turtle disappearing!!! Cant believe it still!!!!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello ladies :) I ordered a moonstone bracelet after reading this thread, and remembering how beautiful moonstone is. I used to have a moonstone ring that I just loved, but it ended up getting stolen when I inadvertently left it in a public restroom :(. It's such a soothing stone...I'm glad that I'll be wearing it again. Also hopeful that it does have pro-fertility properties ;)


----------



## angel2010

nikkih1288 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canisa said:
> 
> 
> Wow i am so happy!!!!
> 
> As you should be!!! I'm so glad to keep hearing great moonstone stories!
> 
> I've still got my necklace and bracelet that I'm wearing religiously. The necklace is still completely in tact but the bracelet broke a few days after getting it - I now wear it in my bra :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to take my necklace off it was choking me. But, I still have my bracelet on minus the butterfly and have had it on since I got it and charged it. It has only been 1 month of ttc so hopefully good things will come our way this summer :)Click to expand...

Hope you don't mind my jumping in this thread. I am planning to ttc in a few months and saw this and am now pretty interested!. To the above poster, what do you mean by charging it?


----------



## nikkih1288

angel2010 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canisa said:
> 
> 
> Wow i am so happy!!!!
> 
> As you should be!!! I'm so glad to keep hearing great moonstone stories!
> 
> I've still got my necklace and bracelet that I'm wearing religiously. The necklace is still completely in tact but the bracelet broke a few days after getting it - I now wear it in my bra :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> summer :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind my jumping in this thread. I am planning to ttc in a few months and saw this and am now pretty interested!. To the above poster, what do you mean by charging it?Click to expand...





Sorry it took me so long to reply. You can charge a moonstone ( rid it of negative energy and tell it your intent) by placing it out over night during a full moon, or running under moving water while mentally asking the stone for help with conception. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Pixie pops

I wear a rose quarts and carnelian bracelet. I havent cleansed or charged them yet. I need to go digging though my crystal box for more stones to carry around I think :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi I always wear my rose quartz and moonstone bracelets I have two and wear them both 24/7.


----------



## DragonflyWing

So...I ordered my moonstone bracelet on 6/3, and I got my :bfp: on 6/6 :rofl: I hadn't even gotten it in the mail yet!


----------



## nikkih1288

Way to go ... congrats :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations dragon


----------



## betty14

Dragon that's typical! Massive congrats to you! 

X x x


----------



## Rudolf168

So I found my necklace over the weekend while I was doing laundry! I started wearing both the necklace and bracelet (in my bra) again this week....and last night I noticed that the moonstone in both of them has started to turn blue?!?!?! 

Is this a good sign?!?! 

I usually always check them over after I take them off at night...cause I've read from you ladies that they're supposed to change and I always just thought "maybe mine doesn't work?!" ... but this week, yesterday in particular, I was expecting O day....and last night they started changing to a pearly blue....thoughts?!?!


----------



## betty14

Rudolf, I have mentioned before that my earrings started cloudy with a hint of blue in the sunlight and since I've been pregnant they have got much much bluer! Some days they are entirely blue! 

Hope it's a good sign for you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks Betty! Did they start to change once you become pregnant or did they change before your BFP?


----------



## betty14

They started to change once I was pregnant, but having said that I only got them at the start of the cycle we conceived :thumbup:

X. X


----------



## Rudolf168

I see - thanks for your info!

Mine were all milky white with no hints of any color when I got them. I'll keep checking them to see if they intensify in the blue irridesence.


----------



## betty14

I really hope this is a good sign for you! Best if luck and keep me posted :)

X x x


----------



## hoping4my2

girls, where can i get genuine moonstone in the uk 
pls help
ur stories r promising !


----------



## Rudolf168

Please check on Etsy.com...there are loads of sellers on there who ship worldwide :)


----------



## silmarien

Amazon.com/uk should have geniune moonstones.

That's where I got mine. Hasn't helped me get pregnant though. It's a gorgeous gemstone however.


----------



## hoping4my2

is thr any specific color or just any moonstone


----------



## betty14

I got mine from a crystal shop in a town near me so might be worth seeing I you have a local one then you can let the stone choose you as it were, lots of ppl say they feel drawn to a certain stone and for me that was certainly true :thumbup:

If not then eBay have some that are nice and reasonably priced! 

There are many differen colours again just choose the one you like! My favourite is rainbow moonstone :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## hoping4my2

oh thank you soo much ! 
will search for it today n hope to get bfp soon ;)


----------



## nikkih1288

I got some weird happenings going on. Early in the month I posted that the butterfly fell of my bracelet. Well since then my moonstones have been more grey blue then milky white with hints of blue in the sun. I casually observed this and thought hmmm maybe I am pregnant. Well today the bracelet broke at the clasp. I was doing laundry and hit it against the dryer and it fell into the dryer among my clothes. Hmmmmm ......

I will know next week if I'm pregnant. But, I woke up so bloated this morning I want to cut my skin and crawl out of it. I am 11dpo and going to try to wait until Tuesday to test if Af does not show. I tested at 9 dpo at night and got a bfn. I know it was to early and to late in the day for that early. What do you ladies think? For now I will put my bracelet in my bra.


----------



## betty14

Nikki that all sounds promising, you are right it was too early at 9 dpo, it's hard but try to put off testing as long as possible!

Fxed for you that a bfp is on it's way to you :)

X x x


----------



## nikkih1288

After getting that bfn I decided not to test until Tuesday when af is due unless she shows up before.

Another weird thing I believe in signs. So I decided the month I get my bfp I would see an orange gerber daisy ( my fav flower) Well, dh and I were driving the other day and there painted on the side of a building was a big fat orange gerber daisy. Either the universe is messing with me or I'm pregnant. Only time will tell :)


----------



## betty14

Aww my fav is gerber daisy too! 

Really hope this is it for you!! 

X x x


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks Betty


----------



## chickenchaser

My DH has just bought me the most beautiful Moonstone necklace for my Birthday today, fingers crossed it works for me.


----------



## silmarien

chickenchaser said:


> My DH has just bought me the most beautiful Moonstone necklace for my Birthday today, fingers crossed it works for me.

Aw that's really sweet! I wear mine around my neck, it's a pendulum Moonstone. I also have loose moonstones around, too. They're very calming stones, even if they haven't really worked yet to help me conceive (been trying 4ish months, haven't ovulated at all).


----------



## betty14

chickenchaser said:


> My DH has just bought me the most beautiful Moonstone necklace for my Birthday today, fingers crossed it works for me.

Aww that's lovely! And happy birthday!! 

Hope it works for you! 

Silmarien hope the moonstone works for you soon! 

X x x


----------



## Rudolf168

nikkih1288 said:


> After getting that bfn I decided not to test until Tuesday when af is due unless she shows up before.
> 
> Another weird thing I believe in signs. So I decided the month I get my bfp I would see an orange gerber daisy ( my fav flower) Well, dh and I were driving the other day and there painted on the side of a building was a big fat orange gerber daisy. Either the universe is messing with me or I'm pregnant. Only time will tell :)

I'm the same way as you. I tell myself, if I see these specific signs then I'll know ;)

I hope it's the sign you're hoping for. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## sedgeez

Hi, just a quick question,

earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?

seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol

thanks 

:thumbup:


----------



## silmarien

sedgeez said:


> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:

I've never heard that unakite (a combination of red jasper and green epidote) is a good fertility gemstone, but I do know it helps heal the heart chakra; it can also help you see the beauty in life, help uncover lies, and can lift mood when you're feeling sad or depressed. It's also used to draw off negative energy.

I found this website about fertility gemstones that might be of interest!

https://www.fertilityjewelry.info/The_meaning_of_fertility_gemstones.html

Sorry, gemstones and their meaning are a hobby of mine :)


----------



## sedgeez

silmarien said:


> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I've never heard that unakite (a combination of red jasper and green epidote) is a good fertility gemstone, but I do know it helps heal the heart chakra; it can also help you see the beauty in life, help uncover lies, and can lift mood when you're feeling sad or depressed. It's also used to draw off negative energy.
> 
> I found this website about fertility gemstones that might be of interest!
> 
> https://www.fertilityjewelry.info/The_meaning_of_fertility_gemstones.html
> 
> Sorry, gemstones and their meaning are a hobby of mine :)Click to expand...


everywhere im reading says its good for pregnant women, so maybe not conceiving, just thought it was strange i found it after reading this. although my af is 3 wks late and im having symptoms, last wk i got a bfn though, you never knowwwww :thumbup:

thanks though :flower:

and the gem sounds good to me with the mood lifting, definitely in need of that lately!!


----------



## silmarien

sedgeez said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I've never heard that unakite (a combination of red jasper and green epidote) is a good fertility gemstone, but I do know it helps heal the heart chakra; it can also help you see the beauty in life, help uncover lies, and can lift mood when you're feeling sad or depressed. It's also used to draw off negative energy.
> 
> I found this website about fertility gemstones that might be of interest!
> 
> https://www.fertilityjewelry.info/The_meaning_of_fertility_gemstones.html
> 
> Sorry, gemstones and their meaning are a hobby of mine :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> everywhere im reading says its good for pregnant women, so maybe not conceiving, just thought it was strange i found it after reading this. although my af is 3 wks late and im having symptoms, last wk i got a bfn though, you never knowwwww :thumbup:
> 
> thanks though :flower:
> 
> and the gem sounds good to me with the mood lifting, definitely in need of that lately!!Click to expand...

Aw, I didn't mean to discourage your use of Unakite! Go for it! I could be wrong - I'm not an expert in every type of gemstone. ;)

I hope you get your BFP this month!

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

silmarien said:


> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I've never heard that unakite (a combination of red jasper and green epidote) is a good fertility gemstone, but I do know it helps heal the heart chakra; it can also help you see the beauty in life, help uncover lies, and can lift mood when you're feeling sad or depressed. It's also used to draw off negative energy.
> 
> I found this website about fertility gemstones that might be of interest!
> 
> https://www.fertilityjewelry.info/The_meaning_of_fertility_gemstones.html
> 
> Sorry, gemstones and their meaning are a hobby of mine :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> everywhere im reading says its good for pregnant women, so maybe not conceiving, just thought it was strange i found it after reading this. although my af is 3 wks late and im having symptoms, last wk i got a bfn though, you never knowwwww :thumbup:
> 
> thanks though :flower:
> 
> and the gem sounds good to me with the mood lifting, definitely in need of that lately!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I didn't mean to discourage your use of Unakite! Go for it! I could be wrong - I'm not an expert in every type of gemstone. ;)
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

its fine, you didnt discourage me, if anything i could use it just for mood lifting :thumbup:

but ill still have a go, worth a try :)


----------



## hoping4my2

oh dear
i use to wear red coral for 5 yrs n got pg with my girl in 1 try , i never knew it helped with conception.
i use to wear it bcoz som1 told me it was my birth stone 
i can swear upon anything, the day i lost it i am having health issues, i have asked my mom to get me a genuine one, will get it hopefully by next week 
gosh i should ask her to hurry up lol !


----------



## silmarien

Lol, I've always found Amazon.com to have great selection and affordable gemstones to wear if you're in a rush!


----------



## hoping4my2

on top of it after losing it i hav started long annovulatory cycles :(


----------



## hoping4my2

silmarien said:


> Lol, I've always found Amazon.com to have great selection and affordable gemstones to wear if you're in a rush!

r they all genuine ? wat should b the price range 
after opks n pg tests n supplements i m running outta cash lol


----------



## silmarien

hoping4my2 said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I've always found Amazon.com to have great selection and affordable gemstones to wear if you're in a rush!
> 
> r they all genuine ? wat should b the price range
> after opks n pg tests n supplements i m running outta cash lolClick to expand...

Yes, the gemstones I've gotten from Amazon.com have all been genuine (I have a book that helps me identify them and a microscope I use, and I would definitely return the gemstones if they weren't real). 

You can get simple tumbled gemstones of pretty much any type (they are usually about 1"-2" length by 0.5"-1" width, and are either single stones or come in 3 stone pairs; most come with a little gemstone bag made of velvet). These are around $3.00-$7.50 (one stone sets tend to be larger; three stone sets tend to come with smaller stones; but both types are about the same price).

Here's a tumbled Moonstone for $1.99 (plus shipping it's about $6.00) from Amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/Moonstone-Tu...=1340406767&sr=8-1&keywords=moonstone+tumbled

All I did was type in "Moonstone Tumbled" and it came up. Moonlight Mysteries has always been reliable with their gemstones (it's an Amazon-store, so is Healing Crystal, and any Amazon-store with over 90% positive reviews really). 

You can also try a search for "Moonstone Pendulum" (which can cost from $7.95-$12.00, not including shipping). Gemstone pendulums are meant to be used for some sort of divination stuff, but I wear them as necklaces, lol. 

Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/AzureGreen-R...1340406925&sr=8-1&keywords=moonstone+pendulum

That one I linked^^ is about $12.75 including shipping.

I wear a small collection of gemstones around my neck in a small gemstone bag - bloodstone, moonstone, and the herb mandrake root in a small baggie. I also wear a tiny rose quartz pendulum on the same necklace chain.

You can also find sterling silver gemstone jewelry (for major stones, at least; though I did find tigereyes) for about $25 (for rings, necklaces will be more costly; pendants tend to be about $25 though). These are for non-precious gemstones, mind you, like amethysts, jade, that kind of stuff. Semi-precious and precious jewelry will cost you more.


----------



## hoping4my2

oh dear, thank you soo much 
i am in the uk so will defo check if the same sellers post to uk or from amazon uk


----------



## chickenchaser

sedgeez said:


> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:

Unakite can help with the regulation of reproductive hormones so yes it can help with fertility. The thing about gem stone is your body will tell you what you need. If it appeals to you then your body needs it. For me I know when I hold the stone if it is right, other people know by sight, I have a contact who says the stones she needs 'sing to her'. If you have found the Unakite and it is drawing you then yes it is for you. Hope this helps XXX


----------



## sedgeez

chickenchaser said:


> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick question,
> 
> earlier today i was reading this thread, i love things like this, and then just a few moments ago my OH found an Unakite stone that id purchased last year. now upon researching it, it said it helps the womens reproductive system and some sites say helps fertility. i was just wondering if anyone has used this stone before or heard about it?
> 
> seems strange i read this thread and then we find it lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Unakite can help with the regulation of reproductive hormones so yes it can help with fertility. The thing about gem stone is your body will tell you what you need. If it appeals to you then your body needs it. For me I know when I hold the stone if it is right, other people know by sight, I have a contact who says the stones she needs 'sing to her'. If you have found the Unakite and it is drawing you then yes it is for you. Hope this helps XXXClick to expand...

thank you :thumbup:

i do feel quite attached to it, if that makes sense, ive kept it with me since i found it. i do have a few other stones but this one feels special to me, especially the way it was just there after reading this thread. 

:flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Then she is the right one for you right now. Hope it helps. X


----------



## sedgeez

thank you :) x


----------



## Dollybird

Moonstone ordered!! Have found this thread inspiring!! Let's hope it works for me.. Just knowing its on way to me makes me feel more positive! Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I lost my little moonstone baby :(


----------



## nikkih1288

mamadonna said:


> I lost my little moonstone baby :(

I am so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

mamadonna said:


> I lost my little moonstone baby :(


so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Rudolf168

mamadonna said:


> I lost my little moonstone baby :(

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hopefully you can move on alright and achieve another.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hello again ladies, I jut wanted to drop by, I haven't posted for a while as I gave up on my moonstone bracelet, & it broke anyway & didnt feel it necessary to get another one. I thought I'd take a look at the thread & had a skim through the first 20-30 pages. I'm so excited for you new mums, I see lots of you have had your beautiful babies, some earlier than others! Congratulations!:yipee: I hope you're all ok & the prem babies are healthy & growing well. As you can see I did finally get my BFP, though I can't go down as a moonstone success! I hope you preggo ladies births go well. Take care everyone x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry to hear about your mc Mammadonna :hugs: x


----------



## rmsh1

I got my moonstone bracelet a couple of months ago, but this cycle was the first time I ovulated while wearing it, and I got my BFP today :)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

rmsh1 said:


> I got my moonstone bracelet a couple of months ago, but this cycle was the first time I ovulated while wearing it, and I got my BFP today :)

Congratulations! x


----------



## hoping4my2

rmsh1 said:


> I got my moonstone bracelet a couple of months ago, but this cycle was the first time I ovulated while wearing it, and I got my BFP today :)

Congrats! Hope u Have a sticky baby :)
Whr did u buy it from, I chk on eBay but thr r so many n dono if they r real


----------



## rmsh1

This is my one - 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005I4UZYE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

An inexpensive little thing to wear


----------



## betty14

Sorry to hear your loss mamadonna :hugs:

X x


----------



## betty14

Congrats to the new bfps x x x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Just bumping this thread! Any new moonstone babies?? :)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Not yet! Mine just arrived today and it's a full moon tonight/tomorrow so will be keeping it outside overnight :) I'm so excited to start wearing it!

How is everyone else going? xo


----------



## betty14

Hope there are some more bfp soon !

Holdontohope my little lady arrived on 26th June if you would like to add it to the list :)

X x x


----------



## Dollybird

Well I got pregnant against all the odds first month wearing it. But sadly found out that baby was eptopic :-( Xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats betty! SO happy for you. Wishing her (and you all!) well. xo

Dolly, I am so sorry for your loss. I'll add you to the angel list. Just let me know if you'd rather me not and I'll take you off. Hoping moonstone brings you luck and babies soon. xo


----------



## Leannxo

Haven't posted in a while like 7 months I think but I just got my first moonstone bracelet tonight I'm excited any advice?


----------



## CarliCareBear

I finally had my moonstone baby!! I ended up having my LO on July 28th by c section, she weighed 6lbs 11oz and was 19 1/2 inches long. 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/cara.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/CB.jpg

i managed to get pregnant the second month of wearing my moonstone. my pregnancy was awful but she is absolutely perfect and so so worth it. :cloud9:
hope you all get your moonstone bfp's soon!


----------



## Dollybird

CarliCareBear said:


> I finally had my moonstone baby!! I ended up having my LO on July 28th by c section, she weighed 6lbs 11oz and was 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/cara.jpg
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/CB.jpg
> 
> i managed to get pregnant the second month of wearing my moonstone. my pregnancy was awful but she is absolutely perfect and so so worth it. :cloud9:
> hope you all get your moonstone bfp's soon!


Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats to you! Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Sorry to hear that dolly :( 

Carly congrats, hope you are recovering from the section and enjoying your lo! 

X x x


----------



## moretea

Hello everyone... I've been reading this thread for what seems like days - in fact, I don't know if it's even still running. Anyhow, thought I'd add my bit... I've been ttc for 21 months...have 'mild' polycystic ovaries and never been pregnant. Periods are 27-28 days apart, shockingly painful cramps, heavy, clots (tmi?).
Randomly, went to an osteopath to sort out a bad back and she immediately recognised I suffer from cystitis regularly and that my ovaries were/are 'blocked'. Conversation led on to discussion about ttc and we've done some work/clicking/manipulation. I've had one period since my first session and I had less cramps that before.
Anyhow, that's the backround (don't know if the osteopathy is going to help to conceive, but if anything I no longer have a misaligned pelvis, which in turn was squashing up my uterus/blood flow, plus the pain was making me inactive and grouchy)...
Sooooo, after starting to read this thread, I remembered I made a silver pendant whilst on honeymoon in Thailand a few years ago which included a big moonstone in the centre.. WHY have I not been wearing it all this time?? Hehehe. It's now been put on a chain (backwards as wanted it touching my skin). Also found a rose quartz bracelet I bought in France when I was 11 (I'm 34 now!) and an amethyst from a childhood friend, which is safely contained in my bra...will post again if anything positive occurs! Husband thinks I'm a nutcase. FX to you all xx


----------



## betty14

More tea I really hope all this is positive steps forward and your bfp is not far away! 

I conceived the second cycle wearing mine (I was also taking metformin as well as I have pcos) 

Keep us posted 

X x x


----------

